#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-02
<LjL> jrib: yes, i'm getting it
<jrib> ah, good I did that earlier because I messed up the spelling in teh cahnnel and wasn't sure if it worked
<jrib> as you can see the spelling thing is a problem...
<LjL> heh
<cables> Why can't I /msg ubotu @lart me, or other @ commands?
<nalioth> because you don't @action yourself
<nalioth> @lart cables
* ubotu steals cables's mojo
<cables> nalioth, why can't I?
<cables> @lart myself
* ubotu chases myself with a big pointy stick
<nalioth> you /msg ubotu factoid
<cables> @lart me
* ubotu thwacks cables with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<cables> aha
<nalioth> why would you want to lart yourself?
<cables> nalioth, but why can't I /msg ubotu about actions?
<nalioth> cables: because of abuse
<cables> nalioth, I'm depressed/emo :(
<cables> nalioth, why would it lead to abuse?
<cables> @rot13 bla
<cables> (doesn't seem to be working)
<cables> but for plugins like that, why would I want to do them in a channel?
<nalioth> cables: because folks would fill the channels with stealth actions
<cables> nalioth, that's not what I mean... I don't want the messages sent to the channel, I want them PM-d back to me.
<cables> Just like if I /msg ubotu factoid
<nalioth> ahh
<nalioth> why would you want to do that?
<cables> well if I want to @rot13 some text, it would be better to do it in a PM than in the channel, no?
* nalioth thinks he has a rot13 converter built into his bash shell . . . 
<cables> nalioth, but it doesn't have an auto-lartation plugin.
<cables> auto meaning to myself, reflexive
<nalioth> i think you need help
<cables> I think I might :)
<cables> either way, it doesn't look like @rot13 is working in the channels, anyway.
<LjL> neither is morse >:
<cables> the best one is still working though...
<cables> @lart LjL
* ubotu stabs LjL
<cables> bye :)
<LjL> .. .-- .- -. - -- --- .-. ... .
<mc44> @.--. --- -. -.-- /  .-.. .--- .-..
<LjL> right, got to put a highlight on my morse nickname
<effie_jayx> hehe
<LjL> if i actually knew enough morse to copy it live, i could chatter with the cwirc guys. if there's any of them left.
<LjL> they have bots with news reports, but those are sort of annoying
<nalioth> jenda: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jenda> nope
<jenda> nothing
<nalioth> gotta have the appropriate level
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jenda> I think I do
<jenda> 3
<jenda> 10    *!*@freenode/staff/*
<jenda> I deop Seveas all the time :)
<LjL> it's really 10  *!*@freenode/staff/*!except!jenda!*@*, but that's hidden from view
<mc44> hehe
<mc44> night all
<jenda> hehehe
<LjL> natti
<jenda> LjL: I recommend you to try and deop nalioth sometime ;)
<LjL> would kickban work too?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<cables> Why didn't anybody plan an April Fools joke for #ubuntu?
<cables> Y'know, there's still time...
<cables> someone could announce something crazy in the topic or something.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Meh.  It'd be hard to outdo Google's April 1st prank.
<elkbuntu> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<elkbuntu> there *was* something in that iirc
<cables> Maybe next year
<cables> I'll remember to suggest before next time :)
<elkbuntu> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<elkbuntu> <ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC on April,
<elkbuntu> that was the joke. laugh ;)
<elkbuntu> uh, it missed '1' at the end
<nalioth> ya ran him off, elkbuntu
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> well in latin america fool's day is novenber 28th
<effie_jayx> and a very well known tv jerk... said google was closing down
<effie_jayx> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<billboforealdoe> hello
<nalioth> hi
<billboforealdoe> im thinking about leaving the ubuntu world :/ might try suse
<nalioth> choice is good
<billboforealdoe> i was hoping it would be
<effie_jayx> good luck :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> you know... trolls don't get aprehended at #suse :S
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v zenwhen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> that's a new bot feature
<Hobbsee> it's nic
<Hobbsee> e
<poningru> 0.0
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> oops :)
<Mez> Hobbsee, it's nice NOW
<Mez> it used to do an
<Mez> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<ubotu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Mez> after tha t:P
<Mez> twas annoying
<Seveas> @lart Mez
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into Mez's ear
<Mez> Seveas, :P
<elkbuntu> yeah, it was wearing thin on me too
<poningru> @lart 28 Mez
* ubotu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* poningru runs
<Mez> highlights in 2 channels is evil :P
<Mez> hehe :D
<Mez> pointy Hobbsee :D
<Mez> See, normally it's the girls who get poked, not the girls who do the poking :
<Mez> :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Mez: i know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i don't get it.
* Mez was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Hobbsee, op wars later, when Seveas isn't here :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Mez, I can now IRC from work. I'M ALWAYS HERE MUHAHAHAH
<Mez> :'(
<Mez> /cs lart Seveas
<Hobbsee> poor mneptok
<mneptok> poor me!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, we dont get you either
<elkbuntu> hows about we call it even ;)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, UPS can send him overnight if you want to
<elkbuntu> Seveas, the operative in there being 'want'
<mneptok> women want me. men want to *be* me.
<Mez> mneptok, I must be asexual then
* poningru cuts the sexual tension in here with a butter knife
<poningru> hooray for nerds not getting any
<elkbuntu> !coc-jbj | Mez
<ubotu> Mez: a/s/l?
<Seveas> poningru, speak for yourself :p
<poningru> :p
<Mez> elkbuntu, code of conduct-jon bon jovi ?
<elkbuntu> Mez, joel bryan juliano, as per his stupidity on the ubuntu-women mailing list
<elkbuntu> sec, i'll linkie
<Mez> elkbuntu, why does it ask me my a/s/l ?
<elkbuntu> you'll understand in a min
<Burgundavia> Seveas: problem now is that it doesn't make my xchat flash when I am not in the channel and not looking at it
* Mez is confused
<elkbuntu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2007-March/000716.html
* poningru rofls
<Mez> Burgundavia, add to your highlights then
<Mez> "called ops in"
<elkbuntu> that one captures the entireity of the stupidity, but his initial mail, that starts with 'i think the coc should be changed' says it all
<Burgundavia> right
<elkbuntu> Mez, do you get it yet?
<Mez> elkbuntu, no
<elkbuntu> what part dont you get?
<Mez> why you called that? what it has to do with me... the stuff before it
<elkbuntu> <Mez> mneptok, I must be asexual then
<Mez> elkbuntu, yes, as in having no sex
<elkbuntu> hence not an opposite one
<Mez> genderless
* Mez blinks
* Mez thinks elkbuntu was coming on to him
<elkbuntu> 1. Don't PM the Ubuntu members specially the opposite sex asking their age,
<elkbuntu> their pictures, marital status
<elkbuntu> and the usual crap, because they are crossing the line by doing so, and
<elkbuntu> subjected to be expelled from the
<elkbuntu> Ubuntu community.
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: the person to whom you referred always sends egregiously silly mail to sounder and -users too, btw
<elkbuntu> the factoid is a joke. we had great fun with it the other night
* Mez wasnt there
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, oh, i know... trust me
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, my tongue hurts after each incident
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: in fact I've been seriously tempted to send him to the kill file
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, but then you wouldnt be able to piss yourself laughing at him
<thoreauputic> true :)
<elkbuntu> do you remember his 'why dont people like me' email to sounder about 6 mths ago?
<Mez> elkbuntu, too many comments to make to the "hurting tongue" comment#
* thoreauputic discovered beryl yesterday and his head is spinning
<elkbuntu> im surprised it hasnt exploded yet
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: no, I nust have erased it from my memory :)
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: beryl is incredible - mostly very silly but utterly amazing :D
<elkbuntu> talk to karl about it sometime. he's jbj's biggest fan
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, yeah
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: ah, i just remembered that "why don't people like me " mail ! Oh dear, very embarrassing ...
<elkbuntu> yeah
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: to be fair, i think he has some kind of problem ( psychological disability ) So I make allowances
<Madpilot> "sends very strange emails" counts as a psychological problem these days?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: no - I just think the content suggests some problems
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: On the other hand, i send strange emails myself, and I *definitely* have a problem ;-)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: but the real question is ... are you single? got any photos?
* thoreauputic consults the emacs psychiatrist
* poningru lolz
* poningru points mneptok to okcupid.com
<mneptok> i don't want "dating." i wanna breed!
<poningru> 0.0
<Madpilot> little mneptoks running around. what a horrifying concept.
<mneptok> unfortunately, due to a unaninimous UN resolution ....
<poningru> rofl
<Madpilot> can you imagine a teenage mneptok loose in an IRC channel?
<Mez> yes
<Mez> it'd look something like this
* Mez sets mode +q teen_mneptok
<elkbuntu> lol
<poningru> eek
<elkbuntu> Mez, i think it would be more a mass exodus from the channel by everyone else ;)
<Mez> elkbuntu, yeah
* Mez sighs
<Hobbsee> oh no...mneptokspawn....
<Madpilot> night all. don't let the mneptokspawn bite.
<Mez> hmm, I've been using festival, switched back to this, it pronounced mneptokspawn as "mneptok's porn"
<Mez> *shuddders*
<Hobbsee> haha
<mneptok> Mez: all my porn is of guys THAT LOOK A LOT LIKE YOU.
<mneptok> sweet dreams.
<Mez> mneptok, then you have REALLY bad taste
<mneptok> i idle here, don't i?
<Mez> true
* Mez needs a new job
* Mez wonders if he can persuade Mark to open up a position for him
* Mez wonders how much he can get paid to sit around in his underwear eating cereal
<mneptok> can you do stuff we need done?
<Mez> mneptok, like what ?
<mneptok> well, your last idea is a no-go
<Mez> (I dont suit any of the current jobs on /employment
<mneptok> then nope :)
<Mez> other than the outsourced on (and i cant move)
<Mez> Ubuntu User Interface Developer - fail on one point for requirements
<Mez> Ubuntu Server Technical Lead - 2 points (one being the word substainsial, the other being python)
<Mez> Server Product Manager - degree level education
<Mez> Senior Web Engineer - degree again
<Mez> Ubuntu X Maintainer  - everything
<Mez> Ubuntu OpenOffice.org Maintainer = not familiar with openoffice's code
<Mez> see, I only JUST miss on those requirements ;(
<Mez> I perfectly fit the bill for the lower one, but can't move (or commute) to oxford/lancaster
<mneptok> that job is not with Canonical
<Mez> mneptok, yeah i know ...
<Mez> mneptok, hence <Mez> other than the outsourced on (and i cant move
<mneptok> well, it's not really outsourced, either ;)
<mneptok> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<ubotu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> Fujitsu called the ops in #ubuntu-devel
<apokryphos> no ops around
<apokryphos> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> huh
* mneptok doesn't have the +o flag
<jenda> huh?
* thoreauputic kicks mneptok for making his client beep 
<apokryphos> jenda: #ubuntu-devel
<mneptok> jenda: c4n3R, by_KuSs, NapaLmDeath
<Fujitsu> jenda: Please murder the three in #ubuntu-devel.
<mneptok> could you show them off Freenode?
<jenda> I can't.
<jenda> Not in the access list :)
<Fujitsu> Gaaaaah.
<apokryphos> noo
* Fujitsu invokes the common-sense power.
<apokryphos> this was an AI
<jenda> Well, I'd like to invoke power, but I can't ;)
<Fujitsu> Hahaha, flooded out.
<mneptok> jenda: anyone with an o: line awake?
<Fujitsu> They're gone now, anyway.
<jenda> I have an oline... but that doesn't mean I can get rid of them.
<mneptok> jenda: k: ?
<jenda> can't, nope, sorry, not me.
<jenda> Help coming :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> wth did i miss :(
<gnomefreak> trolls galore this morning i see
<mneptok> gnomefreak: they got banneh and i /msg'ed them your e-mail address for complaints.
<gnomefreak> :) sweet
<mc44> should probably change !ops in -devel to ping the right people too
<gnomefreak> +1 mc44
* mneptok is missing form all the !ops lists :/
<Fujitsu> mc44: Or make the right people those mentioned in !ops.
<gnomefreak> easy enough just need a list of the right people that should have ops
<apokryphos> mneptok: add yourself to them
<gnomefreak> Seveas: are we leaving the ops as is in -devel channels meeting and so on i will change the facts to use right nicks
<apokryphos> I'm sure we'll be able to get more added in a bit
<gnomefreak> !ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubotu> Help! bhale, infinity, Hobbsee, jdub, thom, fooishbar, fabbione, mdz, lamont, or Keybuk
<gnomefreak> those are the users on access list 10 and higher
<gnomefreak> so that should ping every op in -devel now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok i guess i should change motu also?
<apokryphos> could do
<gnomefreak> did
<gnomefreak> whom ever is "30" can add freenode to the lists if they want. freenode is not in bugs motu nor devel.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ack, got confused with the +z :P
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee/sladen can change it in #ubuntu-motu, as the levels there are different.
<apokryphos> [11:10:36]  <rpc> so, your penis got bigger now?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: the guy had it coming anyway
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: saw that and thought... "hey, but he got a +q" :P
<Fujitsu> What's +z?
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: /msg ubotu umode
<apokryphos> we shouldn't really leave it on when there isn't a need
<gnomefreak> ok most are done. ill check -meeting before i start work :(
<gnomefreak> ok all see to be added as seperate lists for each of the channels that the normal "ops" dont have access to
<ubotu> gnomefreak called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> yes i did :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> (damn late replies) :D
<gnomefreak> mneptok: what channels are you ops in ill add you to the lists
<gnomefreak> is hybrid no longer an op in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<mneptok> gnomefreak: #u and #u-offtopic, IRRC
<mneptok> *iirc
<gnomefreak> ok you have been added are you op in #ubuntu+1?
<mneptok> no idea :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill check
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> eye yam
<gnomefreak> you are :)
<gnomefreak> your added to the !ops command that is used in #u #u-o and #u+1
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> if you /msg ubotu ops you will see you ;)
<mneptok> gnomefreak++
<gnomefreak> most channels are fixed im waiting on an answer about #kubuntu-offtopic about someone but rest is all good
<gnomefreak> is md5sum same as SHA1SUM?
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> SHA1 is vastly better.
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> anyway to get back something that rm was used on?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: prayer and fasting
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> maybe since its still in cache it wont be too bad
<gnomefreak> assuming its still in cache
<thoreauputic> I think you can grep for the inode, but I forget the command
<jrib> gnomefreak: if something has it open, you can
<thoreauputic> ah yes, lsof ?
<gnomefreak> jrib: nope nothing that im aware of had it open
<jrib> /proc/pid/something
<jrib> gnomefreak: don't know then
<gnomefreak> ill just waste another day or 3 it was my messup
<jrib> gnomefreak: libtrash was made for you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> OMG two of them?
* GazzaK cries
<Tm_T> mneptok: pfft
<Tm_T>  /me hides
<Seveaz> GazzaK, BOO!
<GazzaK> arghhhhhh
* Fujitsu hides.
<apokryphos> hey Seveaz, see the commotion before?
<Seveaz> no
<apokryphos> Seveaz: annoying flood in #ubuntu-devel that went on for a while, and no-one was around with ops (until some time later)
<apokryphos> staffers aren't on the access list there too
<Seveaz> hmm
<apokryphos> we should add more people from the op team in there
<Seveaz> ops team should leave -devel alone
<Fujitsu> Throw in some more core-devs too, I think.
<apokryphos> Seveaz: why?
<GazzaK> and a bit of bacon and some pasta
<Fujitsu> Seveaz: Why?
<Seveaz> because they want that :)
<gnomefreak> list as of now see !ops-#ubuntu-devel :)
<apokryphos> it's not like we're really gonna interfere with the way they run it...
<mneptok> Seveaz: i feel comfortable saying the devel folks want me to have ops. :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> why am i getting !ops call in -devel - i'm not an op there
<mc44> Mez: has been fixed
<Mez> :P
<Mez> which way?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> neutered
<Mez> lol, depending on the person it gets fixed one way or another
<Mez> 1) I get added to the op list or 2) I get removed from the ops call
* Mez would like to know which way so he knows if he has another channel to watch
<mc44> Mez: /cs acess #ubuntu-devel list :p
* Mez wonders why half the people in there are set to 1m 41s since last use
<GazzaK> Mez, they were all talking, then saw you and hid?
<Mez> (no, since last use of chanserv in the channel
<Mez> !ops-#ubuntu-devel
<mc44> the bot it deaded
<Mez> !ping
<mc44> *is
* Hobbsee has ubuntu-devel ops
<Jucato> ubotu's dead... :(
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> where's ubowo?
<elkbuntu> hmm.. does anyone know if planet caches the heads, or pulls them directly from the source... i dont know if my planet hackergotchi simply calls on the launchpad hackergotchi or not, and if so, whether it is going to break planet if i make my launchpad head less stretched :-/
<Jucato> ubotwo? :(
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, do you know dear?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: um....it's taken from the bzr repo
<Hobbsee> LP one is completely separate, iirc.  certainly was
<elkbuntu> ok cool
<elkbuntu> i just didnt want to inadvertently break planet the next time i decide to post :-/
<elkbuntu> and the hackergotchi on https://launchpad.net/~melissa looks quite lame now
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> stretchy... :(
<elkbuntu> there we go.. no more stretchy :D
<Jucato> we all look scary now, though... :/
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> because they changed the size of the hackergotchis
<elkbuntu> now i need to think what to put as my logo.. if anything :
<Jucato> yeah, just saw the logo feature now :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: an australian flag, maybe
<Hobbsee> temporarily
<elkbuntu> sabdfl has a dragon, of course
* Hobbsee should find something DOOOOOOOOOMMMM-related
<Jucato> Dr. Doom? :D
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, but im not the only aussie, it would be rude
* Jucato gets back to motu stuff...
<Hobbsee> so?  who says you cant be the only one
<elkbuntu> the other 19,999,999 people in the country?
<mc44> perhaps an elk draped in an australian flag? :p
<elkbuntu> mc44, you're offering to do the artwork for that? :
<mc44> elkbuntu: sure thing, give me two secs to get mspaint working in wine
* elkbuntu larts mc44 for even thinking about that
<mc44> yay for dead bots :)
<elkbuntu> ok... now this search is just weird http://images.google.com.au/images?q=%22long+pointy+stick%22&btnG=Search+Images&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=oeg
<Pici> Doesnt sound too SFW, I'm not clicking.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's mostly SFW
<elkbuntu> there's no genetalia visible, but safesearch=off doesnt have the same effect
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, I like the eric johnson pic at the bottom of the first page
* poningru wonders why the bot is dead
<poningru> !test
<poningru> ubotu: ping
<elkbuntu> heh here's a logo for mneptok http://www.sxc.hu/photo/730518
<elkbuntu> shame the image has restrictions :
<Hobbsee> haha
<poningru> lol
<poningru> anyone know what happened to the bot?
<elkbuntu> it died
<mc44> Funeral today at 1700UTC, bring booze
<poningru> will do
<poningru> vodka ok?
<elkbuntu> the necromancer will be home by then
<elkbuntu> or so i imagine
<poningru> blargh
<elkbuntu> but then we can celebrate the resurrection
<mc44> Booze!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> meh
<elkbuntu> speak of the devil
* mc44 hands electoshocky machine thingy to Seveaz
<Seveaz> /nick Belzebub
<poningru> lol
<elkbuntu> hehe.. are you able to revive that serpentine creature we call a bot, Seveaz?
<Seveaz> ubotu?
<Seveaz> !ping
<GazzaK> phew, thought you were gonna say me then
<Seveaz> hmpf
<Hobbsee> pong
<Seveaz> woah
<Seveaz> it was running 100% CPU
<mc44> I think GazzaK scared it
<poningru> Seveas: you shouldnt have the bot download your pr0n for you
<Seveaz> FUCK
<Seveaz> and now bugtracker is broken of course
<GazzaK> !ohmy :p
<Seveaz> ubotu comes back, bugtracker will be fixed soon
<Seveaz> it's slacktime at work anyway
<lex185> what kind of chat room is this?
<elkbuntu> btw seveaz, kinda but not completely nsfw --> http://images.google.com.au/images?q=%22long+pointy+stick%22&btnG=Search+Images&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=oeg
<elkbuntu> safe=on ruins the joke :(
<lex185> um
<lex185> i think i got the wrong chat room =[
<Seveaz> lex185, what are you looking for?
<lex185> someone gave me this link for a chat room on abuse
<lex185> guess it was the wrong one
<Seveaz> omfg, what is my hackergotchi doing in those search results....
<Seveaz> lex185, you're at the right place
<Seveaz> what's up?
<lex185> am i really
<elkbuntu> Seveas, precisely... and with not your nick underneath
<elkbuntu> lex185, were you abused or something in an #ubuntu-* channel?
<Pici> This is the place to get abused
<Seveaz> elkbuntu, yeah... incredible
<lex185> #ubuntu?
<lex185> im a bit confused sorry
<elkbuntu> hmm... you're using a web-based client?
<lex185> um
<lex185> huh? lol
<elkbuntu> are you talking through a web page?
<lex185> yeah this one?
<poningru> elkbuntu: there are lots of web based clients
<poningru> we host one
<poningru> err we as in freeculture
<lex185> so i do have the wrong chat room lol
<elkbuntu> poningru, im aware they are
<poningru> lex185: what are you trying to do dude?
<lex185> i was looking for a chat room on physical abuse not internet abuse or w.e
<lex185> and i guess my friend gave me the wrong one
<elkbuntu> i think so, yeah
<lex185> im an idiot
<poningru> poor guy
<poningru> physical abuse?
<poningru> eek fl
<GazzaK> that is kinda sad :'(
* poningru hugs -ops I wuv you guys
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Yeah.. my joke seems in really really bad taste now
<Pici> :/
<GazzaK> yeah, does a little
<elkbuntu> here's a logo for you Hobbsee! http://www.youth.co.za/olympics/javelin.gif
* elkbuntu runs for cover
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, lol
* Hobbsee ROFL
<Seveaz> LOL!
<Seveaz> never knew Hobbsee has a beard...
<Hobbsee> that's...simply awesome!
* Hobbsee has no beard.
<elkbuntu> Seveaz, she wouldnt be the first 'girl' to turn up to UDS with one ;
<elkbuntu> ;)
<GazzaK> meh
<GazzaK> heheee
<Seveaz> elkbuntu, OMFGROFLOLBBQ
<GazzaK> damn you all, I just made a mess with coffee
<Seveaz> my boss is looking at me like I'm insane
<elkbuntu> well....
* poningru rofls
<GazzaK> it's true though Seveaz
<Seveaz> elkbuntu, I KNOW :p
* elkbuntu hugs Seveaz anyway
<Seveaz> point is, he didn't
<elkbuntu> lol
<gnomefreak> did we get the @unban working?
<Seveaz> no
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Seveaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<GazzaK> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<effie_jayx> hehe
<poningru> !CleanMyRoom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleanmyroom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> :(
<poningru> stupid bot cant do anything
<GazzaK> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<elkbuntu> !opsnack
<ubotu> Peanuts!
<elkbuntu> !usersnack
<ubotu> Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the nuts already...
<GazzaK> lol,
<poningru> rofl
<SportChick> elkbuntu: I presume you got help already? :)
<elkbuntu> SportChick, yeah
<elkbuntu> -devel was spammerized :(
<SportChick> it was 3AM when you pinged me :)  I was sleeping happily :)
<elkbuntu> tis unspammerized now
<SportChick> excellent :)
<GazzaK> we had lame trolls in #gaygeeks too, they were naff
<GazzaK> I demand better trolls
<Pici> Be careful what you wish for...
<effie_jayx> a guys like 10 hours ago siad he was leaving ubuntu for suse... he came here to say it...
<effie_jayx> that was just about the lamest trolling I have ever seen
<GazzaK> yeah
<effie_jayx> I think the guy was scared of nalioth
<elkbuntu> some trolls just dont understand the artform
<GazzaK> we had a few a week or so ago, join #gaygeeks say "you are all gay" and leave, like, wow, really
<effie_jayx> but then I decided to pass by some suse channels
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, well *someone* had to tell youse ;)
<effie_jayx> and they were all silent...
<GazzaK> yeah, I just like totally forgot
<effie_jayx> and then I said.... he is leaving ubuntu...
<effie_jayx> good luck
<effie_jayx> as I was in a channel
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, so easy to do, i'm sure
<effie_jayx> trolls joined suse... and the same people in the channel started agreeing with the trolls :S
<GazzaK> yeah, you wake up in the morning and it's like "woahh, who are you, male being in my bed, get out"
<effie_jayx> the trolls were left without a troll party
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  do you understand the artform?
<effie_jayx> hehe
<GazzaK> I got shouted at a few weeks ago in town, by a bible bloke (guy standing on the corner with a bible) me and the boyf sat down opposite and held hands
<mc44> GazzaK: :D
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, there are some trolls that you're too busy laughing at to reprimand... that is artful trolling
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  hehe
<elkbuntu> if you find yourself relinquishing to letting them stay just to see how else they can amuse you, they have truely mastered it
<GazzaK> yeah, those are good trolls, very rare nowadays
<elkbuntu> i know :(
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  I came far too late to the gnu/linux world ... for me to learn the trolling arts
<GazzaK> sadly now we just get the chav-trolls :-(
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  chav?
<LjL> well, i'm trying to use gnome, so i can become an *informed* KDE fanboy troll hopefully
<elkbuntu> we still do get the occasional one.. such as JBJ for example. the only reason nobody's banned him from lists is that it's too amusing to watch for his next retarded mail
<GazzaK> effie_jayx, you'll have to look at chavscum.co.uk I think
<GazzaK> effie_jayx, NSFW
<effie_jayx> ok
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, PhinnFort said: !remember is back is good
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, cntb said: !remember ok is ok
<elkbuntu> ...
<effie_jayx> GazzaK, that don hassel the hoff shirt is terrible
* effie_jayx shuts down web browser
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  see you even killed Seveaz with that url
<gnomefreak> incoming
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a bit. i didnt ban him that i remember. Aqwis was banned from #ubuntu and wants to know why.
<Aqwis> :)
<Aqwis> i wasn't banned last evening, i joined, didn't say anything that might've gotten me banned, left, and today i'm banned
<LjL> Aqwis, i'll check, one moment
<mneptok> Aqwis: i see nothing matcing your nick, ident, or host that would keep you out of #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Aqwis, I can't find anything on the bantracker... are you totally sure you can't join?
<mneptok> *matching
<Aqwis> "#ubuntu You're banned from that channel" when i try to join
<Aqwis> oh wait
<Aqwis> perhaps you've banned users using java web clients?
<LjL> look at the realname...
<Aqwis> :)
<mneptok> Aqwis: 10:20 CTCP VERSION reply from Aqwis: PJIRC 2.2.1
<LjL> yes Aqwis, that is it
<Aqwis> mkay
<mneptok> Aqwis: we think alike
<Aqwis> i'll install a proper client then ;)
<Aqwis> sorry for wasting your time
<LjL> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<mneptok> Aqwis: you obviously have Java installed.
<LjL> Aqwis, sorry for the ban. but we get a bit too much abuse from java gateways/clients
<mneptok> Aqwis: wait before you install anything?
<Aqwis> yeah, i understand that LjL
<mneptok> Aqwis: stand by. i'll hook you up.
<Aqwis> :)
<mneptok> http://jirc.hick.org/cgi-bin/launch.jnlp?irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> there ya go
<Aqwis> nice
<Aqwis> thanks a lot :)
<mneptok> sorry for the confusion. save the URL. - http://jirc.hick.org/cgi-bin/launch.jnlp?irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<mneptok> gah
<mc44> elkbuntu: http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=elkbuntumy8.jpg
<elkbuntu> hahahah.. cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> neozen called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> i had to look twice at that nick...
<Hobbsee> same here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Mez> ?/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> * wo0lverine (n=wo0lverH@ARouen-156-1-79-30.w90-8.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
* PriceChild checks ban tracker
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pricey> Help!!!
<ikonia> well that was interesting
<Tm_T> hjelp!
<ubotu> In ubotu, strog_ said: this is the link to the CAD program
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, strog_ said: ubotu: this is the link of the CAD program, http://www.cadsoft.de/cgi-bin/download.pl?page=/home/cadsoft/html_public/download.htm.en&dir=eagle/program/4.1
<ubotu> In ubotu, stra said: !foo is <reply> hi
<ubotu> In ubotu, stra said: !foo is <reply>  a
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-03
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> yay, ban searching feature in the svn konversation
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> I only just joined #ubuntu (don't ask). Has hyperactivecrond said something recently?
<nalioth> apokryphos: been silent since he joined
<apokryphos> ok, thanks
<nalioth> @lart apokryphos
* ubotu slaps apokryphos with a soggy sock
<apokryphos> < hyperactivecrond> somebody tell people in #ubuntu to do xgamma -rgamma 5 to improve performance
<apokryphos> < hyperactivecrond> then watch them complain about their screens being all red.
<nalioth> sounds trollish to me
<apokryphos> but nevermind; worth keeping an eye on
* SportChick tackles apokryphos 
<apokryphos> @lart SportChick and nalioth for their evilness
* ubotu forces apokryphos to use perl for 3 weeks
<apokryphos> dang, doesn't use the for
<apokryphos> but ouch, pretty harsh lart ;)
<nalioth> who's evil?
<apokryphos> the nalioth
<apokryphos> nalioth: happy you can reboot your computer again now? ;)
<nalioth> apokryphos: huh?
<apokryphos> since you don't have to run the bot
<nalioth> oh that
<nalioth> the downtime was negligible
<apokryphos> nalioth: did you ever try running irssi on your DH account?
<nalioth> apokryphos: it works, but the perl support is lacking
<apokryphos> I was told they kill all irssi sessions they find :o
<nalioth> not at all
<nalioth> i've specifically asked them about this before i signed up
<apokryphos> I see; I could never get it to compile, though :/
<apokryphos> how bad can the perl support really be?
<nalioth> i did a uname -a and compiled it locally on one of my x86 machines (static compiile)
<nalioth> then uploaded it
<apokryphos> hah
<apokryphos> perhaps I should do that; I'm moving around so much these days that screen+irssi is becoming so much more convenient
<nalioth> just don't expect much perl support
<apokryphos> nalioth: what exactly did you use uname -a for? To try and get the same kernel?
<nalioth> apokryphos: i wanted to see what was running on the DH box
<nalioth> so i could hope for compatibility
<nalioth> y'know it'd suck to compile it on ubuntu and the DH box be *BSD
<apokryphos> did you compile irssi with perl libraries statically linked?
<apokryphos> it's debian; though this machine is suse. We'll see ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> apokryphos: i tried to compile it statically
<nalioth> it works on the DH box, but no weird perl support for the weird scripts/aliases
<apokryphos> it compiles statically by default, but not for the perl libs
<apokryphos> maybe you'd need to compile the perl libraries statically too; hm, could try it.
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Toxicity999 said: !no one is every in #ubuntuforums-hardware lol
<AMDXP> hi can i please be tested for the DCC exploit
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> AMDXP: sure
<LjL> join ##ljl please
<LjL> AMDXP: you're good, wait a second
<AMDXP> thank u
<LjL> wow
<LjL> this one was *old*
<LjL> he's been forwarded like... ages ago
<LjL> ah well no, there's on for late march
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, h-bomb said: !when is the final feisty coming out
<ubotu> intelikey called the ops in #kubuntu
<nalioth> yep, he did
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: netbeans is there may be information about installing netbeans at <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans?highlight=%28netbeans%29>
<effie_jayx> hey guys
<effie_jayx> trouble in effects
<nalioth> effie_jayx: just drop it, please
<effie_jayx> cool
<nixternal> nalioth: I noticed you quieted a bot in #kubuntu earlier (ebotvine), any reason you didn't remove him?
<nalioth> nixternal: no reason to
<nixternal> k
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  sorry about that... the guy was just too intense and someone had to tell him to keep it friendly
<effie_jayx> then he went personal
<nixternal> is there a reason why ubotu won't spit out bug info when requested in #ubuntu-chicago?
<nalioth> lag?
<nalioth> no telling
<nalioth> you'll have to poke the botmaster
<nixternal> @lart Seveas
* ubotu drops nixternal from a helicopter 5 miles in the sky. Without parachute
<nixternal> bastage!
<nixternal> heh, has a helicoptor ever been that high before?
<nalioth> @lart his master
* ubotu puts his master in the Total Perspective Vortex
<nixternal> hehe
* nalioth grabs nixternals hand and uses nixternals finger to engage the Vortex!!
* nixternal faints
* nalioth watches the dutchman fade away
<nalioth> night
<nixternal> g'nite
<Tm_T> 06:26 -!- mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=ebotvine@*.dyn.everestkc.net]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> 06:26 -!- ebotvine was kicked from #kubuntu by Tm_T [No bots thank you] 
<Tm_T> that did wake me up, now I can go to work :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Seveas Seveas Seveas.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mneptok mneptok mneptok mneptok mneptok mneptok mneptok!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Run, it's the Hobbsee!
* LongPointyStick DOOMS Madpilot 
<Tm_T> hmh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @lart 37 mneptok
* ubotu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<Fujitsu> ... how useful.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and how many bugs have you closed today?
<Fujitsu> Hm, one or two.
<Fujitsu> Not enough, that's for sure.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: indeed.  SO GET FIXING!
<Hobbsee> :P
* Fujitsu closed 22 in 30 seconds a couple of days back.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Fujitsu> I've done an enormous amount of bug work, but very little uploading, lately.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> when will you come to UDS?
<Fujitsu> When it's next in AU, probably.
<Fujitsu> :(
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> sponsorship?
<Fujitsu> What reason do I have for being sponsored? It's not as if I do anything particularly special...
<Hobbsee> MOTU stuff.
<Hobbsee> and yes you do
<Fujitsu> And I'm 16. That's not going to help.
<Hobbsee> you're one of hte more sane MOTU's
<Fujitsu> Sorry, I'm not even 16 yet.
<Hobbsee> meh
<Hobbsee> too young to drink, then :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> jenda: ping
<jenda> uh oh
<mneptok> hey!
* jenda runs screaming
* mc44 trips up jenda 
<mneptok> when do nicks expire from lack of use?
<Seveas> 60 days, but not automatically
<mneptok> ah, new co-worker's desired nick is regged, but not used for 1 year 17 weeks 6 days
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> that's fixable
<mneptok> neatokins
<Seveas> jenda, on a similar note, see PM
<mneptok> "drago"
<jenda> yes, 60 days
<mneptok> thanks Seveas
<jenda> mneptok: yes, I can do drago
<jenda> i'll need him to /nick to it first
<mneptok> roger
<jenda> drago: all yours
* drago wriggles
<jenda> Oh My God.
<drago> thanks jenda :)
<jenda> Are they all the same? :)
<Fujitsu> Oh no, more mneptoks!
<jenda> ubuntu: done, too
<mc44> no one had ubuntu?
<jenda> mc44: yes, but hasn't used it for weeks.
<ubuntu> someone had. Now /me is that someone :)
<mc44> loopholetastic!
* Seveas off, back in 1h
<jenda> Seveas: the two of us now own the two coolest nicks on the network
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> too late.
* mneptok is uncool :/
<mc44> jenda: whats yours? :p
<jenda> I meant "Ubuntu" and "jenda"
<Fujitsu> jenda: Which other do you own?
* jenda runs
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<jenda> Actually, I meant "geek"
<jenda> :)
<mc44> jenda: jenga you mean :)
<jenda> yeah, that one too ;)
<jenda> can't believe it was free :)
<mc44> jenga: hey if you and Seveas team up, you can become a forum god
<jenga> Hehe... team up with _that_?
<jenga> Seveas would never do such a thing ;)
* mc44 pulls a loose brick from near jenga's head
* mneptok knocks jenga into a pile on the floor
<mneptok> I WIN!
<mneptok> now let's go out for ice cream and hookers.
<mc44> but I dont like ice cream
<mneptok> then you can just have the venereal diseases
* Fujitsu finds it a little ironic that #ubuntu-ops often turns out to be vastly less family-friendly than other channels.
<jenga> _
<mc44> Fujitsu: only when mneptok is around
<mneptok> ha! hardly.
<mneptok> you just choose to set the "family friendly" bar way, WAY higher for women ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you're just jealous
<mneptok> Hobbsee: not really. if i had boobs of my own i'd never get out of the shower!
<Hobbsee> hah
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  don't worry... well get them... Gravity pulls everything down
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> s/well/we'll
<Myrtti> and your shoulders, neck and back too
<mneptok> my pendulous manteats are lush with he-milk
<Myrtti> now that's a vision I didn't want to get burnt on my brain
* mneptok slacktates all over the channel
<Hobbsee> urgh
* Hobbsee gives mneptok the mop
<kgoetz> 19:28  * Fujitsu finds it a little ironic that #ubuntu-ops often turns out to be vastly less family-friendly than other channels.
<kgoetz> ^^^ but not a suprise
<effie_jayx> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh no, it's PriceChild!
<PriceChild> Quick everyone.... run!
* mneptok hides behind Hobbsee's pile of open KDE bugs
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Ash-Fox called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenga> oi
<Hobbsee> jenga: not you, you cant kline.
<jenga> hehe
<Hobbsee> we've got a spam-on-joiner
<jenga> but I can get you someone relevant.
<jenga> Hobbsee: in #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> [21:56]  [Whois]  beenwatch is i=dfsdfs@cm59.epsilon107.maxonline.com.sg (steel)
<Seveas> <-- beenwatch (i=dfsdfs@cm59.epsilon107.maxonline.com.sg) has left #ubuntu (requested by Seveas)
<Seveas> that fool
<Seveas> be Mr. T and pity@
<Hobbsee> jenga: doesnt appear to think that spamming people is bad, apparently
<jenga> Human or bot?
<Seveas> human
* PriceChild wonders what tsmithe would think of this :P
<Seveas> <beenwatch> wtf man
<Seveas> <-- shaa-gi (i=shaggy@nat/ibm/x-76679851bad325c7) has left #ubuntu ("Client exiting")
<Seveas> <-- schnawweliwopp has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Seveas>  Ash-Fox asanchez_ Ashex|Work aSt3raL astan_ asw asymptonic
<Seveas> <beenwatch> im sharing my site man
<Seveas> <beenwatch> be cool man
<Hobbsee> human
<jenga> k
<Hobbsee> [21:59]  [Notice]  -NickServ-  Last Seen Quit Msg: Excess Flood
<Hobbsee> too late, it seems
<jenga> done
<jenga> gone
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, prod
* Hobbsee prods Seveas 
<gnomefreak> no sign of apokryphos?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @lart PriceChild
* ubotu divides PriceChild by zero
<PriceChild> What did I do :'(
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: around now
<Hobbsee> nothing
<PriceChild> I love you too 8-)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: somehow I thought the meeting was another day. :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PhinnFort called the ops in #kubuntu
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did you get the spammer?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: nope.  far too late
* Hobbsee is in irssi
<nalioth> Hobbsee: too late for whom? the spammer or me?
<Hobbsee> the spammer
* Hobbsee was 7 mins lat
<Hobbsee> e
<nalioth> so was it klined or banned or what?
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, PhinnFort said: !remember lives is http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did the onjoin spammer have a nick?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh, from ages ago?  i think jenga found someone for him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<xblackfire> ubuntu-ni has become oficial locoteam of Nicaragua, approbed today for the comunity council
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<poningru> cool
<PriceChild> I missed a CC meeting... :(
<gouki> Me too :S
* gnomefreak watched sort of
<gnomefreak> is there docs on falcon anywhere?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
<xblackfire> anybody knows who is in charge of locobots?
<PriceChild> seveas does ubotu.. I'll try and find out who does locobot
<PriceChild> all that locobot does is log channels... contact smurf in #ubuntu-locoteams for him
<xblackfire> thanks for the info PriceChild
<PriceChild> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ompaul, jenga or nalioth available?
<ompaul> me
<Pici> you.
<Seveas> ompaul, good. EtienneG wants a cloak and you are staff. Do your magic :p
<nalioth> Seveas: ping
<nalioth> oh, ompaul has it
<Seveas> nalioth, pong
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> ompaul, doesn't have it, etienneg still is uncloaked :p
<ompaul> ehh
<ompaul> talking to him
<ompaul> just a mo
<ompaul> he is not "ready"
<Seveas> hehe ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> adamant1988 called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> !ops
<Seveas> hmm
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> someone with op/staff power in #ubuntuforums would be nice
<gnomefreak> ?
<Seveas> livingdaylight is on a roll again
* fdoving joins to watch the show.
<gnomefreak> he hasnt been k-lined yet? hes always causing trouble atleast has been for a while
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> nalioth, wake up!
<Seveas> jenga, !
<gnomefreak> ;)
<jenga> huh
<Seveas> hi
<jenga> aloha
* mc44 topples jenga 
* gnomefreak thought it was jenda :(
<Seveas> livingdaylight trolling in #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> kill KILL!
<poningru> bill?
<poningru> gnomefreak: the d got tired of standing up all this time
<poningru> so its lying down
<gnomefreak> lol
<poningru> and I guess its legs have gone underground
<gnomefreak> poningru: you wanteed seamonkey in repos right?
<poningru> not my joke, pirated from jenga himself
<poningru> gnomefreak: yes please
<Seveas> jenga, you should put a highlight on jenda so !ops still highlights you :p
<gnomefreak> poningru: it will be in my repo.
<gnomefreak> poningru: i have a testing repo for feisty+1 atm
<poningru> awesome
<gnomefreak> just checking it works
<Seveas> gnomefreak, watcha using?
<gnomefreak> dpkg
<gnomefreak> dpkg-scan*
<jenga> Seveas: it would, if jenda was in there.
<Seveas> !ops
<jenga> I got highlighted by the #ubuntuforums one.
<Seveas> ubotu, helllooooO!!!
<poningru> dude...
<poningru> just scroll up
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helllooooo!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> little lag?
<Seveas> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !mmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !moo2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !moo3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !moo5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !mh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !meh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !mehdfasdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mehdfasdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !mehdfasdfsadf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mehdfasdfsadf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !mehdfasdfsadfadf
<Seveas> !mehdfasdfsadfadfadf
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:09 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<poningru> buh
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> stupid supybot!
<Seveas> !bla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:44 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:47 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:49 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:52 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:54 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:57 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:08:59 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 51 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:09:02 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 50 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:09:06 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 50 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:09:08 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 50 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:09:09 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 50 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 03 2007, 21:09:10 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 14 hours 50 minutes
* mc44 buys Seveas a watch
<Seveas> hmmmzzzz
<Seveas> silly bot doesn't thread the bugreporter
<nalioth> where's the troll?
<Seveas> gone
<Seveas> jenga made him disappear
<jenga> Seveas: will you add me to the !ops?
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/or mneptok/jenda or mneptok/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<jenga> not with mneptok :(
* jenga hides in the corner
<jenga> s/corner/corner and cries/
<mc44> jenga: just don't let him touch you
<Seveas> jenga, why the nickchange btw?
<jenga> Seveas: for you :
<jenga> :)
<Seveas> ROFL
<Seveas> then change it back :p
<jenda> k ;)
<Seveas> \o/
<mc44> bah it was more fun playing with jenga
* mc44 tries to pull a brick out of jenda but fails
* Seveas throws a brick on mc44's head
<fdoving> mc44: thanks for the popcorn btw. :)
<mc44> fdoving: yeah shame we missed the good part
<fdoving> yeah. :)
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> pcudroxuopd called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is that you or your script?
<Seveas> not me
<gnomefreak> ok one more and im thinking +r #ubuntu
<Seveas> already +r
<gnomefreak> ah
<apokryphos> Seveas: sorry I missed btw; I thought it wasn't for a few days still :o
<apokryphos> *missed the meeting
<apokryphos> Seveas: any idea when the next one is?
<Seveas> in 2 weeks, 20:00 UTC
<apokryphos> ok, I'll try and make it
<ompaul> I just kicked about 20 into read-topic
<ompaul> or at least it feels like that
<ompaul> Seveas, would you have the the db info to be able to see who the repeat offenders about not getting their routers or clients fixed are by using the bot and what not?
<Seveas> sure,but not now
<Seveas> now is bedtime
<ompaul> Seveas, I think it would be a worthwhile job
<Linuturk> ompaul, my router isn't exploitable
<Linuturk> ompaul, just a shotty connection
<Linuturk> ompaul, and freenode acting up
<ompaul> Linuturk, na freenode is rather stable, and you quit with the others join me in ##ompaul please
<mheath> I was wondering if someone could give me more info on the DCC vulnerabilities that got me banned from #ubuntu. I can't find any info about a vulnerability like that effecting my model /revision of router....I was curious about what the real issue was before I go about 'fixing' it.
<ompaul> mheath, how about you join me in #ompaul and then you get tested if you disconnect while there then you join freenode on 8001 ?
<mheath> ompaul, I'm not arguing that I'm being effected by some kind of vulernability. I'm just curious about _what_ actually happened.
<ompaul> some idiot exploited your box
<ompaul> actually make that ##ompaul
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a bug in various routers' firmware that causes them to drop the connection.
<ompaul> and your router may have the firmware from somewhere else
<atoponce> http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1067 is a good writeup
<ompaul> mheath, and on the plus side until you fix it you don't get back into #ubuntu
<mheath> atoponce, I Have a WRT54G, but it's rev6 with updated firmware.
<ompaul> well did you disconnect?
<ompaul> yes
<atoponce> that writeup isn't explaining the *only* router affected, just one
<ompaul> so therefore you got removed - test it
<ompaul> join me in ##ompaul
<mheath> OK, worth a test, just to confirm.
<atoponce> mheath: either 1) /j ##ompaul and test or 2) connect on port 8001
<gnomefreak> he keeps it up ther eis going to be a complaint in here ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-04
<ompaul> hes okay for the channel
<ompaul> but as I said life ain't fair he quit in the middle of that attack
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Something happenned in #ubuntu? :)
<ompaul> joe why you say that?
<ompaul> ;-)
<PriceChild> well if it were just S opped, I would assume his script had kicked a pinger without deopping himself
* PriceChild relaxes
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> ahhh
<ompaul> scary monsters in the o field?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, cables said: !audacity is a fast, cross-platform audio editor. You must enable the !universe repository to install it.
<cables> Were a lot of factoids removed from Ubotu recently?
<PriceChild> cables, I don't see why you want that factoid added...
<PriceChild> it has less information than the !info of it
<cables> PriceChild, didn't undefined factoids used to forward to their !infos+
<cables> *+
<cables> *?
<cables> jeez, can't type today
<PriceChild> hmm true it isn't... how odd
<cables> Maybe lame needs a factoid... the !info says Lame Ain't an Mp3 Encoder because it only has the short summary
<PriceChild> Seveas,
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-effects, crdlb said: ubotu's grammar is terrible :D
<cables> why did ubotu pick that up as an edit request?
<PriceChild> cables, as it has "is" in it
* PriceChild fixes the factoid crdlb was referring to
<cables> i thought it would need to be in the form ubotu, bla is bla, with nothing between the ubotu and the is.
<cables> ponch666 in #ubuntu seems like a troll... asked for help getting into an Italian channel, and is putting a space before all his /j commands.
* PriceChild wonders about banforwarding ponch666 to #ubuntu-it for the next few minutes or just a straight ban
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<cables> If you're looking for a recommendation (I'm sure you're not) then I'd say banforward and see what he does in -it.
<PriceChild> I don't want to forward a troll though
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, opinion? :P
<gnomefreak> he wasnt fowarded he was removed
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, no, ponch666
<gnomefreak> thats not his first time. seen the nick before
<gnomefreak> oh him
<jrib> yeah, he keeps pretending to join #Ubuntu-it
<PriceChild> kickban?
* PriceChild looks at the tracker
<gnomefreak> cables: not normally a good idea to broadcast what we are talking about
<cables> sorry,
<gnomefreak> it looks like mistakes (but thats far fetched)
<cables> I just wanted atoponce/others to know that it's being dealt with
<PriceChild> not on the tracker....
<cables> I probably should have /msg'd
* atoponce sees the convo... :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: maybe mute him for 10 minutes if he keeps it up?
<PriceChild> Lets ignore him and I think he'll go away :)
<PriceChild> if he starts up again I'll act :P
* jrib looks up how to kick forward for the future...
<gnomefreak> atoponce: just asked him a question lets see what he says ;)
<PriceChild> jrib, setting a ban on nick!username@hostname!channel
<gnomefreak> jrib: irssi?
<PriceChild> jrib, wildcards are allowed.
<jrib> PriceChild: thanks
<jrib> yeah gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: has it right i think
<atoponce> he's bugging #haskell for his support
<atoponce> and... he was just /kb
<PriceChild> seems like ponch666 quit.... /me expects a different nick soon...
<atoponce> i'm sure we'll see one
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PWill called the ops in #ubuntu-ohio
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i snorted my father.
<Burgundavia> mneptok: you bad boy you
<mneptok> WTF is wrong with people?
<mneptok> http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/this_britain/article2418430.ece
<mneptok> but i do like "another (Keith Richards acquaintance) once said that only two things would survive a nuclear war - coachroaches and Keith Richards."
<Madpilot> Keith & Mick are probably already dead, they just haven't noticed yet...
* Madpilot is still irritated at himself for not grabbing (relatively) cheap tickets to the Vancouver Stone's concert last fall...
<mneptok> Madpilot: when the DTs stop they'll stop twitching and we'll know for sure
<elkbuntu> that is... insane
<Mez> elkbuntu, is there a !guyongirlaction factoid (the whole point to the women in linux FAQ)
<stdin> can someone kick/ban SOLLOG_HELPED/SOLLOG_KNEW in #kubuntu
<stdin> Jucato: that was to you :P
<Hobbsee> should tell the staffers that, they can remove his acccesss *!*@gateway/tor/x-2c1fb0b1e5739f26.
<SOLLOG_KNEW> HELLO
<Amaranth> Hi.
<SOLLOG_KNEW> SOMEONE BANNED ME FROM #KUBUNTU
<SOLLOG_KNEW> i was seeking help with GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> Jucato is who you need to talk to
<Jucato> you were not seeking help SOLLOG_KNEW
<Jucato> you were spamming the channel, even when asked to stop
<Hobbsee> SOLLOG_KNEW: you were offtopic, consistently, and a troll.
<Hobbsee> SOLLOG_KNEW: and you accused Jucato of something completely untrue
<Hobbsee> and offensive
<Hobbsee> all of those are grounds for a kickban.
<mneptok> (hint: arguing about it is an historically flawed strategy)
<mneptok> if you feel the ban is wholly unwarranted, contact the IRC council. they will read the logs and determine if the ops were justified. with a massive emphasis on "they will read the logs." knowing that, you decide if fighting or just accepting a 48 hour ban is your best tactic.
<Hobbsee> oh, excessive use of caps too, which is against hte guidelines
* mneptok guesses the council reading the logs is prolly not something SOLLOG_KNEW wants
<mneptok> but hey. i'm not into the BDSM scene, so ....
<SOLLOG_KNEW> what?
<SOLLOG_KNEW> i did not
<SOLLOG_KNEW> it is completely true
<SOLLOG_KNEW> he is a pedophile
<SOLLOG_KNEW> also
* SOLLOG_KNEW ABOUT 9/11
<stdin> bye bye SOLLOG_KNEW
<Pumpernickel> ...sigh...
<SOLLOG_KNEW> I WANT AN ATTOURNEY
<SOLLOG_KNEW> THE COUNCIL WAS RIGGED
<mneptok> SOLLOG_KNEW: your keymap seems to have switched the period and <enter>
<SOLLOG_KNEW> NO
<SOLLOG_KNEW> .
<SOLLOG_KNEW> IT.
<Myrtti> excuse me? I must be having a dream
<SOLLOG_KNEW> HAS.N.T.
<Myrtti> turn the caps lock off
<Myrtti> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-2c1fb0b1e5739f26]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b SOLLOG_KNEW!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<mneptok> buh bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, bye
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<Jucato> I rest my case :D
<Fujitsu> What was it that it said to get two bans in one second?
<Hobbsee> oh, i missed
<mneptok>  /m Jucato i have pix of ricky martin in MENUDO!!!!1!!1!1!!
<Madpilot> the 2nd ban was just Hobbsee using a different script from mine
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> ohcrap
<stdin> hehe
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b SOLLOG_KNEW!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: that was mine, as he'd already been kicked
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> recycling cyclotouriste rants = TEH LAME
<Madpilot> Aren't gateway/tor users supposed to behave, in exchange for being allowed to use Tor on Freenode?
<Hobbsee> yes
<mneptok> "i knew about 9/11" is just such a flogged meme.
<Hobbsee> we can get rid of that tor user, cant we?
<Hobbsee> well,s taff can ban from teh network?
<Jucato> we also don't have such a ban/redirect on #kubuntu (seeing that he was in there first)
<Hobbsee> yes, i didnt think that a forward to #stopbeingamoron was appropriate
<Hobbsee> :P
<poningru> http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/04/announcing_seco.html
<mneptok> Jucato: GNOME users are way cooler. GNOME is way cooler. etc etc. ad infinitum. ;)
<Jucato> :D
<mneptok> whee! an opportunity for another pointless DM war!
<stdin> KDE rules, end of war :p
<mneptok> ugh. this reminds me i *still* owe Seb Kugler an e-mail.
* mneptok sucks
* Jucato wonders if mneptok owes anyone beer too :D
<Madpilot> Oh Dog, launchpad has gone all web2.0 on us...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Supaplex said: ubotu: gmta is Great Minds Think Alike
<Fujitsu> Madpilot: It's been like that for months for some of us.
<Madpilot> You could have warned the rest of us ;)
* Jucato has got to familiarize himself with LP...
<mneptok> Madpilot: but now you get 192x192 hackergotchis!
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Yeah, meaning the pic I have now looks awful..
* mneptok updated his over the weekend
* Jucato needs a new one... :/
* Madpilot is entirely hackergotchiless
<tonyyarusso> ???
<tonyyarusso> Don't you make them for other people all the time?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> actually, i believe ogmaciel blogged about it at one point
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/static/haiku.png
<mneptok> ye gods.
<Amaranth> mneptok: lmao
<Fujitsu> That's yellow... Surely that's BeOS rebranded?
<Amaranth> uh, that's haiku
<Amaranth> an open source reimplementation of BeOS
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, yes, but I've never found a decent pic of myself to use as the base for a hackergotchi...
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Fujitsu> I didn't think there could be a non-BeOS-related OS with yellow window borders :P
<mneptok> Fujitsu: why not? who's gonna file suit?  ;)
<Fujitsu> True, true.
<Burgundavia> mneptok: blurred stuff is work stuff?
<mneptok> Burgundavia: VMs hosted here. no one's business but ours. ;)
<Burgundavia> heh
* Fujitsu sees a lot of Ubuntu X.XX, but fewer than expected.
<mneptok> yes, because every VM running Ubuntu *must* have "Ubuntu" in it's VMware name or it won't boot. :P
<mneptok> *its
<Fujitsu> Naturally.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> goo goo ga-joob.
<mneptok> eggman.
<mneptok> walrus.
<mneptok> goo goo ga-joob.
* Hobbsee shakes some sense into mneptok 
<Fujitsu> Yellow matter custard!
<Fujitsu> Dripping from a dead dog's eye!
<mneptok> Booting up Ubuntu watching as the load grows someone better fix this bug.
<mneptok> i am the eggman.
<mneptok> they are the users.
<mneptok> i am the scapegoat.
<mneptok> goo goo ga-joob.
<mneptok> goo goo ga-joob.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i thought you would have figured by now.. mneptok is immune to sense
<mneptok> IT BURNS LIKE A THOUSAND KNIVES OF FIRE!
<ardchoille> Several joins with different user names from 83.230.207.66 just a few minutes ago. just FYI
<ardchoille> in #ubuntu
* mneptok watches
<ardchoille> :)
<elkbuntu> !staff | staffers please read above:
<ubotu> staffers please read above:: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Jucato> ooh I haven't seen that factoid until today :)
<mneptok> they all pniged out
<mneptok> actually, they /quit
<jenda> huh
<ardchoille> Might be an ip to watch, if you all do that sort of thing.
<ardchoille> Looked suspicious so I reported it.
<jenda> kk
<mneptok> we memorize all IPs of all Freenode users. in our copious free time.
<mneptok> ;)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<jenda> :)
<ardchoille> Well, at least they were smart enough to join all at once and look stupid.
<mneptok> if looking stupid is swart, i'm a frackin' Nobel laureate.
<mneptok> *smart
<ardchoille> hehe
<elkbuntu> no dear, s-m-r-t
<elkbuntu> btw, does anyone want an ear infection... i've got one i no longer want
<mneptok> elkbuntu: can i choose a method of transmission?
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<elkbuntu> how many methods *are* there
<mneptok> elkbuntu: allow me to demonstrate ....
<mneptok> *zzzzzzzzip*
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: heh, true
<mneptok> hmmmm .... somehow i seem to have been given some poor newborn's genitalia by mistake. :/
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that's kinda out of line
* Hobbsee thinks the newborn got the more...disturbing...end of the deal.
* Hobbsee tries not to think about that.  and yes, it's out of line
<ardchoille> I wonder if someone in *this* channel alerted those folks when I came in here and said something about those suspicious ip's. Weird how they all quit as soon as I said something.
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: we have spies, i suspect
<ardchoille> Indeed
* mc44 takes off mask and whistles innocently
<elkbuntu> yep. it'd be cool if they quit too now that we know they're here ;)
<mneptok> please put that back on. think of the children.
<mc44> meh there is no one dodgy in here. Aside from mneptok obviously
* Hobbsee wonders if there's a way to do a /who only on this channel
<elkbuntu> btw, the stuff also got mentioned in -offtopic
<mc44> ah well thats full of dodgy people
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> you're there, for instance :
<mc44> and my pal mneptok
<CheshireViking> hi ops, is Seveas around? i'm having a problem with the Seveas repo's & just wanted to give a heads up about it
<elkbuntu> CheshireViking, did you try a mirror of it?
<CheshireViking> elkbuntu, yes, tried 2 different mirrors, both came up with the same error
<Seveas> which error?
* Hobbsee throws that telemarketer at mneptok 
<CheshireViking> Seveas, i was trying to instll the ubuntu-games - it was coming up with Depends: nexuiz This is not going to be installed
* mneptok absorbs it into is Sphere Of Agony
<Seveas> CheshireViking, which version of ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> edgy
<Seveas> and what happens if you do apt-get install nexuiz
<CheshireViking> hold on, i'll try
<CheshireViking> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<CheshireViking>   nexuiz: Depends: nexuiz-data (>= 2.2.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<CheshireViking> E: Broken packages
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> then it's not a problem with my repo :)
<Seveas> rather you should look at fixing your sources.list
<CheshireViking> ok, should have realised that - i'll have to look at the sources - thanks,
<mneptok> sudo apt-get update
<mneptok> then report
<ardchoille> Maybe a repo that can't be reached?
* ardchoille is learning
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone clear out these offtopic ers in #kubuntu
<ardchoille> One of them just came back into #ubuntu
<CheshireViking> ardchoille, if it was, taking some repo's out for beryl & the PLF repo's seems to have cured the problem
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: looking
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee
<CheshireViking> Seveas, sorry about the question anyway, it was my own fault - but thanks for checking
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: PLF was discontinued not too long ago. I was unaware that they are back up.
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: any suggestions as to who?
<Admiral_Chicago> Photon really but he moved to -offtopic.
<Hobbsee> right
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, which?
<CheshireViking> ardchoille, i can't remember why i had the PLF in my repo's, must have been for something obscure & i've not used it since - i'll leave it out anyway
<Hobbsee> yeah, people, be ready - i've just removed the one who joined a min ago
<ardchoille> I was wrong about that ip but it was angelcd who has left already
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: she left because i removed her.
<ardchoille> Ah
<ardchoille> Maybe it was one of the same group
<ardchoille> 83.230.207.xxx
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
* Hobbsee contemplates banforwarding them to here
<ardchoille> hehe
<elkbuntu> it's the right ip range
<ardchoille> Imagine their surprise
<Hobbsee> i dont think they're real people
<ardchoille> botnet?
<Hobbsee> i'd suspect so
<elkbuntu> * #ubuntu n=desiree2 83.230.207.66 irc.freenode.net guapa_granada H :0 desiree aguilera martin
<elkbuntu> * *83.230.207* :End of /WHO list.
<Hobbsee> done
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: what's that?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, /who *83.230.207*
<ardchoille> That's the same ip as those others earlier
<elkbuntu> she came in with the group
* Hobbsee removes
<elkbuntu> "she"*
<Hobbsee> i dont like the look of that group - i think that's the first one of them, watching the channel
* Hobbsee has shoved them all to here.
<elkbuntu> yep
<ardchoille> guapa_granada just left.
<ardchoille> Is there a way to display users with only a certain ip in #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: yes.  i just removed them.
<Hobbsee> no - only over the network
<ardchoille> Ah
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: you dotn see their part messages?
<ardchoille> I do now, yes.
<Hobbsee> :)
<ardchoille> Thank you very much :)
<mneptok> ardchoille: /who *83.230*
<mneptok> ardchoille: /who *mneptok.com*
<mneptok> etc etc
<ardchoille> Ah hah, thank you
<mneptok> yes, dear.
<elkbuntu> 83.230.230.75 is the other connected address in the subnet, so keep peeled for that too
* elkbuntu laughs at mneptok
<mneptok> i don't like what Compiz does to modifier keys :/
<gnomefreak> Seveas: got a sec?
<Seveas> sure
<gnomefreak> Seveas: that repo i made its small repo, is there a way to create a Release file so i can make release.gpg file?
<Seveas> apt-ftparchive release
<gnomefreak> apt-ftparchive release . didnt make the file
<gnomefreak> maybe since im cd;ed in there drop the .
<Seveas> you'll need to properly configure apt-ftparchive
<elkbuntu> ooh. the ip is not turkish either.. espana
<mneptok> Spanish users are equally capable of not securing a Windows install. Windows does not discriminate. it sucks equally for all.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is there an auto way to do that?
<jenda> I wonder if I'm perfectly normal:
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i am aware of that... but it's a nice change from the turks ;)
<jenda> 12:08 <Someguy> nice chatting to you :)
<jenda> 12:08 -!- Someguy [n=user@somehost]  has quit [] 
<jenda> 12:09 <jenda> likewise
<jenda> 12:09 -!- Someguy: No such nick/channel
<jenda> 12:09 <jenda> ok...
<jenda> 12:09 -!- Someguy: No such nick/channel
<gnomefreak> im using the -c flag but nothing i try with it works it says cant open configuration file
<elkbuntu> jenda, no you're not normal, but nothing to do with that :
<mc44> jenda: I often talk to you when you are gone
<jenda> mc44: how sweet ;)
<jenda> mc44: I presume that's because it's more fun than when I am here.
* Hobbsee wishes people would read *both* halves of instructions
<jenda> elkbuntu: ;)
<mneptok> jenda: as you know, i refuse to speak to you in private until all i have to do is turn my head on the pillow.
<mneptok> *muah*
* jenda runs away screaming
<mc44> someone left a severed mneptok head on jenda's pillow?
<jenda> mc44: now that would be nice :)
<mc44> thats just not nice
<mc44> :p
<elkbuntu> well... mneptok didnt break CoC version 2.0jbj... they *are* the same gender ;)
<jenda> hehe
<mc44> elkbuntu: mneptok is neuter
<jenda> mc44: well, still, the document speaks of persons of the 'opposite' gender.
<mc44> a good point :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, drat... that means he's immune
<elkbuntu> to both
<jenda> elkbuntu: that's a serious flaw, the document should be revised.
* elkbuntu runs and locks herself into a lead chamber
<jenda> '...unless you happen to be mneptok, in which case you may never...'
<elkbuntu> jenda, you can do the revising, im gunna hide
* jenda smuggles mneptok in with elkbuntu 
* jenda seals the chamber shut
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> put your lawyer learnin' to work already
<Fujitsu> 2.0jbj?
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, sec
<mc44> !coc-jbj | Fujitsu
<ubotu> Fujitsu: a/s/l?
* Fujitsu shudders.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2007-March/000712.html
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, have a spare wall or desk handy
<Fujitsu> elkbuntu: You really need to warn people that it's a post from JBJ, like you would if it wasn't worksafe.
<elkbuntu> you mean the continual use of the string jbj wasnt enough
<elkbuntu> does it make sense now though?
<Fujitsu> It does.
<elkbuntu> glad
* Fujitsu thinks we should restrict him to certain lists.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, you mean like, none of them?
<Fujitsu> Precisely.
<mc44> He can have his own list
<mc44> We can read it for funsoes
<Fujitsu> mc44: That too.
<mc44> *funsise
* mc44 gives up
<elkbuntu> mc44, yeah... hownottoposttoalist@lists.ubuntu.com
<mc44> hah
<Fujitsu> His sig is great.
<Fujitsu> Can anybody interpret it?
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, yeah, first i saw it i was like 'yeah... and aren't you going to regret it later'
<mc44> Boom - I'm immortilize?
<Fujitsu> Does he know that he's universally loathed?
<elkbuntu> it's a lyric
<Fujitsu> elkbuntu: It is? I thought it was just more of his random crap.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, do you remember his 'why doesnt anyone like me' post?
<Fujitsu> elkbuntu: I make a point of missing most of his.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, it's a malformed lyric, but it sounds familiar
<mneptok> heh. if you know the literal Latin meaning of "neuter" you'd htave more reason to label me as such. ;)
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, basically the first one everyone noticed on sounder
* Fujitsu looks it up in his sounder archives.
<jenda> elkbuntu: I did! (put my learnin' to use)
<jenda> elkbuntu: didn't you notice I don't have a soul anymore?
<elkbuntu> jenda, i never had one to start with
<mneptok> mine got shot off in a flame war
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, sept 11 06
<jenda> elkbuntu: wow, you'd have great predespositions to be a lawyer :)
<Fujitsu> On sounder, elkbuntu?
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, yeah
<mneptok> jenda: no need to be insulting ;)
<mc44> mneptok: aww, you're all man to me still
<Fujitsu> I don't see one...
<jenda> mneptok: :)
<Fujitsu> Oh, crap, it got sorted into Junk.
<Fujitsu> Shows the quality of his posts.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, same... i can see the responses, not the actual post
<Fujitsu> Wow, SteveA posting there... Strange times.
<Fujitsu> `But, details of your sex life... definitely off topic.'
<elkbuntu> lol yeah
<mc44> archive link? :)
<elkbuntu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-September/008632.html
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<mc44> elkbuntu: oh I remember that one!
<mc44> didnt realise it was jbj
<elkbuntu> hehe yeah
<mc44> how did he not get banned for that :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, because list admin are slack
<mc44> there is a list admin? :p
<elkbuntu> nah.. because they were too busy rofling
<mc44> haha
<elkbuntu> mc44, how else would someone be able to be banned?
<mc44> elkbuntu: I meant, I'd never seen any evidence of there being an active list admin
* Fujitsu gets irritated at one of those responses.
<Fujitsu> mc44: They hide in the shadows.
<mc44> List Ninjas!
<mneptok> JBJ is almost as much fun as cyclotouriste
<mneptok> almost.
<Fujitsu> cyclotouriste?
<mneptok> Fujitsu: http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/messagepost.cfm?postaction=reply&catid=32&threadid=776884&messid=6606542&STARTPAGE=1&parentid=0&from=6
<mneptok> long read. but well worth it.
<mneptok> it's like watching the Hindenburg crash on a web forum
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<mneptok> http://www.mneptok.com/article.php?story=20050728143300886
<mneptok> ^^ digest for the ADHD types ^^
<mc44> Perhaps he found a like minded crazed psychotic female cyclist thanks to that thread
<Fujitsu> Post 12 is great.
<Fujitsu> Not a bad summary.
* mc44 goes to look up poltroons
<mneptok> any woman attracted to that deserves what she gets. harsh, but my opinion. ;)
<mneptok> and yeah. "poltroons?"
<mneptok> day-yum.
<Fujitsu> I think we need him in our community, don't you?
<mneptok> (post 14 is my fave) :)
<mc44> Does jbj cycle?
<Fujitsu> mc44: Hahaha.
<mneptok> whens the #ubuntu trolls and newbs wear me down i read that forum thread. *instant* perspective. ;)
<Fujitsu> I just noticed the content of the Subject field in the thread JBJ mangled on ubuntu-women...
<elkbuntu> hmm... given it is dated 2005, i'll excuse the people who think it's the funniest post ever
<Fujitsu> Is there something funnier more recently?
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, trying to find it, but it's nsfw
<mneptok> elkbuntu: depends on your W ;)
<elkbuntu> iirc it's on somethingawful.com
<LongPointyStick> anything interesting happen?
<LongPointyStick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2007-March/000712.html
<LongPointyStick> oops
<elkbuntu> LongPointyStick, we were having our daily dig at jbj, tis all
* LongPointyStick icks putty
<LongPointyStick> *kicks
<LongPointyStick> was going to have a look at the link, but it pasted here instead
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<Fujitsu> PuTTY? Where are you that you don't have a sane machine?
<LongPointyStick> uni
* LongPointyStick had to hand in an assignment
<Fujitsu> :(
<Fujitsu> :O
* LongPointyStick doesnt have her USB stick either
<Fujitsu> Not on time, I hope.
<LongPointyStick> huh?
<Fujitsu> You can't possibly hand in an assignment on time.
<LongPointyStick> heh
* LongPointyStick --> out
<LongPointyStick> think i'm getting locked in
<elkbuntu> gah, havent found the thread yet
<elkbuntu> aha.. irc logs save the day.. 'twas fark.com (NSFW) http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=2018473
* Fujitsu looks.
<Fujitsu> ... nice.
* mc44 ponders what TFing means
<elkbuntu> not sure. not sure i want to know
<Pici> totalfarking
<Fujitsu> Pici: == ?
<elkbuntu> Pici is one of them?
<Pici> I used to read Fark, back when it was funny (or when I thought it was funny)
<Fujitsu> Impossible
<Pici> TotalFark is their premium account type thing, you pay to see all the posts, not just the ones approved for the homepage
<elkbuntu> how can you not think this is funny? or is this when it was funny?
<gnomefreak> we are against auto rejoining right?
<elkbuntu> although, i must concede, p-p-p-powerbook is probably equally as funny
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: in what way?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: a user using it
<gnomefreak> see #kubuntu
<Pici> Perhaps I just became anti-fark because I started reading SomethingAwful
<apokryphos> not necessarily
<elkbuntu> Pici, i cant even subscribe to SA cos i dont have a CC :( i just tried to try use the search
<Pici> :(
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: answer is we're not necessarily against it. If they autorejoin when you actually don't want them in, use a ban
<apokryphos> also, /remove is better in situations when you wan't to escape the autorejoin
<gnomefreak> ok just making sure
<elkbuntu> anyway i'm going to go for a really early night, since my ear infection woke me at 2am... 19.5 hours ago
<gnomefreak> night elkbuntu ;)
<Pici> Goodnight
<elkbuntu> it will be if i actually achieve sleep tonight
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> fyi: i won't be around much until after easter
<mc44> LjL: going scootering around Italy?
<LjL> mc44: it starts with a "sc" sound, but it's spelled "sk"
<mc44> skootering?
<LjL> i thought you'd said skating
<mc44> haha
<LjL> if i weren't so lazy, i could have free dialup from here (just have my server ring me back, since i don't pay for calls at home...). but i am
<mc44> where are you?
<LjL> mc44: valle camonica, lombard alps
<LjL> got a house here
<LjL> (well, apartment)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mc44> ah near the beautiful Lago D'Iseo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Spliffster> hello ops, i would like to request a new factoid:
<Spliffster> !ctrl-alt-backspace is do not use CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE for ending an X session if you have other options. CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE will kill your xsession and all child threads (firefox, session managers, etc.) and might cause serious problems to programms which need to cleanup (ie. release lock files, clean files in /tmp, close connections propperly, etc.) use $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm/xdm) instead!
<Spliffster> this is a general problem in the ubuntu channel .. many ppl recommend restarting the x session that way which is stupid!
<gnomefreak> Spliffster: !x
<gnomefreak> its always been there. tell them to use !x instead of ctrl+alt+backspace. we can not control what everyone says. the factoid is correct in what it says
<Spliffster> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Spliffster> oh .. thankx gnomefreak wasn't aware of this one
<Spliffster> gnomefreak: the suggested factoid is to correct wrong recommendations which happen in #ubuntu about 2-3 times an hour
<gnomefreak> i dont think a factoid is gonna help with anything. people are going to suggest what works for them not the right way to do things. look how many people suggest automatix, i dont think the factoid will do anything but make people complain "it works fine here"
<Spliffster> right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i cant find the fact i just added by mistake :(
<PriceChild> !package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb)
<ubotu> package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb) is repeat but newer version;
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ^
<gnomefreak> !forget package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb) package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb) is repeat but newer version;
<ubotu> I know nothing about package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb) package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb) is repeat but newer version; yet, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<Pici> When in doubt... https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !forget package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb)
<ubotu> I'll forget that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty
<PriceChild> Pici, shhh.. i'm psychic
<gnomefreak> Pici: yes i am in there
<gnomefreak> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=gnomefreak
<Pici> PriceChild: Oh, sorry for giving away your secrets
<PriceChild> "sort by date -"  on the top right gnomefreak ;)
<nalioth> @lart gnomefreak
* ubotu makes Jack Bauer chase gnomefreak
* PriceChild grins at LjL's addition of anything
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaulafk]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kazim86 said: ubotu: who is your master?
<effie_jayx> how many times a day do they ask the same question ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you add ubotu as autovoice or autoops in -proxy-users
<ompaul> auto ops for a bot is ---- badddddddd ----
<PriceChild> autovoice then lol
<PriceChild> either way at next reconnect he won't be able to spew factoids in there :)
<PriceChild> * fernando has quit ("wipe -rfs / #to improve performance")
<apokryphos> nothing wrong with a bot with ops, presuming it's under control
<Amaranth> PriceChild: where ever that was, ban him
<PriceChild> #ubuntu
<mc44> at least he didnt say sudo :[
<PriceChild> I want to kick or maybe ban Droce.... first he's on 6.04, then agrees 6.06 and gives us an s/c of 6.10 - I think he's trolling...
<PriceChild> hmm he left
<jrib> PriceChild: he must have heard you :)
<PriceChild> hope not :)
<ubotu> Yorokobi called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> lupine_85 called the ops in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> gnomefreak: you are too fast
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: got him :(
* mc44 thinks you should have a leaderboard
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> mc44, its called the bantracker
<jrib> bonus points for mc44 kicks?
<mc44> jrib: seems that way :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-05
<ubotu> cafuego_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> how would I comment on a ban in the tracker?  Or do I need to do that when I actually ban?
<PriceChild> !btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> /msg ubotu btlogin
<PriceChild> jrib, ^ then click the link, and you should be able to comment
<jrib> PriceChild: thanks
<apokryphos> PriceChild: ! is only for factoids; @ is for everything else (in chan)
<PriceChild> makes sense thanks ;0
<PriceChild> *:)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, aoirthoir said: !aoirthoir is a living god and a legend
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, owh said: !no port-forwarding is a way to have external Internet devices talk to computers behind a firewall. A good resource to start reading about it is: http://www.portforward.com/
<duslow> test please
<PriceChild> join #duslow please
<PriceChild> duslow, you may now join #ubuntu Thankyou for your patience.
<duslow> ok .. thanks
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<AmyRose> Why is ubotu ignoring me?
<ubotu> foutrelis called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> <wine> eh
<Seveas> <wine> why you kickme?
<Seveas> <wine> you are a fucking idiot... you didn't must be channel operator
<Seveas> well, wine is out for a while )
<Seveas> :)
<nixternal> heh
<Seveas> oh, and ubotu is ignoreing AmyRose for being stupid
<mneptok> Seveas: according to wine we're lovers. but i got no chocolates on Valentine's Day. :(
<beuno> he probably didn't mean the kind of lovers who get chocolates on valentine's  :D
* mneptok weeps gently
* Pumpernickel braces himself
<AmyRose> ubotu hates me :-(
<mneptok> AmyRose: yes, he is ignoring you
<AmyRose> Why?
<mneptok> dunno.
<mneptok> not my call.
<AmyRose> I have no idea what I could have done
<AmyRose> or what the person in charge thinks I did
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Ash-Fox called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<abortd> can i come back into #ubuntu?
<abortd> said my router was affected by a worm or something?
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok, ping
<mneptok> Mez|OnAir: pong
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok, where was that link (and the curl command) for the KJ stuff?
<mneptok> Mez|OnAir: sorry, later. buried.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<AmyRose> LjL: Who's in charge of ubotu?
<LjL> AmyRose: Seveas
<LjL> !bot
<mneptok> AmyRose: i strongly suggest you let the matter drop.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jenda> When mneptok strongly suggests, he means business...
<mneptok> you try to help ...
<LjL> Seveas: how's it that when you do something nasty to people, people always question *me* about it? >:
<mneptok> LjL: i /msg them and tell them you're responsible. consider it "character building" ;)
<LjL> @lart mneptok
* ubotu pokes mneptok in the eye
<mneptok> one of the front 2 or .... ?
<LjL> unsure, ask him, or check which one hurts
<mneptok> :)
<elkbuntu> ok this sucks... -users is getting spammed but i only have mod powahs and cant seem to do anything about it :(
<elkbuntu> (mailing list)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, can you think of a way to get the address blacklisted that wont involve waking mako up?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, they're coming at a rate of every 30 seconds
<mneptok> elkbuntu: can do
<elkbuntu> mneptok, you rock
<elkbuntu> i was 5 seconds from harassing elmo just then :
<mneptok> elkbuntu: stand by. sysadmin team has been pinged. in 3 minutes i dial London.
<elkbuntu> they've slowed somewhat, now... thankfully
<elkbuntu> i dare say someone is counteracting somewhere along the line
<mneptok> elkbuntu: Chris Jones is on it
<mneptok> elkbuntu: he may /msg you as Ng
<elkbuntu> cool, no prob
<mneptok> elkbuntu: /join #canonical-sysadmin?
<mneptok> (pweez)
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> ok
<elkbuntu> you're not even in there
<mneptok> guess again
<mneptok> :P
<mc44> * fernando has quit ("wipe -rfs / #to improve performance")
<Pici> Again?
<Pici> Yesterday: 16:55 <PriceChild> * fernando has quit ("wipe -rfs / #to improve performance")
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, dude... did you really ban someone for quoting Penny Arcade?
<Pici> mc44: What channel was that in?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<poningru> \o/
<poningru> <--- cool guy
<PriceChild> keep telling yourself that.... :P
<poningru> well... cool in a nerdy way dude :p
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Firefoxman said: !internet is for porn, duh!
<poningru> I just got off the phone guess with who?
<poningru> roblimo
<PriceChild> !botabuse > Firefoxman
<elkbuntu> poningru, dude... why were you on the phone with him?
<poningru> elkbuntu: open standard lobbying in state of florida
<elkbuntu> cool
<elkbuntu> how did you manage getting to talk to him though?
<poningru> hehe he's in the same lug as I'm in
<poningru> suncoast linux users group
<poningru> and i emailed the list regarding it
<poningru> he showed up on the channel
<poningru> and I chatted him up and he called me
<poningru> infact he is in #ubuntu-florida right now
<elkbuntu> haha... awesome
<elkbuntu> does he use ubuntu? :
<poningru> he does actually
<elkbuntu> awesome
<poningru> but he said the doesnt have the time to become an ubuntu activist
<elkbuntu> that rocks
<elkbuntu> he's a FOSS activist... that's equally important
<poningru> yep
<elkbuntu> probably moreso
* poningru goes to call jimbo
<PriceChild> Seveas, are you awake? :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, benjb0 said: xmms is listed in the 'open with' menu. But i want it to be the player opened when i double click
<ubotu> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> hehe jrib you as powerless as me in there? :)
<jrib> PriceChild: yeah :)
<PriceChild> woooo :)
<Seveas> jrib wanted to be powerless in there
<Seveas> PriceChild, is no longer powerless there
<PriceChild> Thanks Seveas :)
<PriceChild> before you run off....
<PriceChild> Could you make ubotu auto-voice in #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<PriceChild> because of the +m someone was a bit miffed that !gpg-tor didn't reply with anything
<mc44> jrib cant take the heat? :p
<PriceChild> Thankyou :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, dyrne said: userland is Userland refers to an application space, typically in Unix or Unix-like operating systems, that is external to the kernel and is protected by privilege separation.
<jrib> mc44: aye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Arrick said: !pizza is <reply>Pizza is an awesome thing.
<Tm_T> thing? THING?!
<Vorian> :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, posingaspopular said: ubotu:  that is completly irrelevent information. i want toast!
<ubotu> Vorian called the ops in #ubuntu-ohio
<Vorian> cancell that :-/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> guys im goin gto bed keep eye on #ubuntu GutterPhenomenon seems to have issues with pasting
<atoponce> hmmm
<atoponce> i've been asking around a bit, and not sure who to ask. maybe someone here can point me the right direction
<atoponce> is putting a paypal button on a wiki.ubuntu.com loco team page appropriate?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, wastrel said: ubotu:  drm is bad
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: pong
<ardchoille> I see some folks in #ubuntu with a ubuntu/member cloak. Can I get one of those cloaks?
<Burgundavia> ardchoille: you need to be an Ubuntu member
<ardchoille> Ah. How does one go about becoming an Ubuntu member?
<Burgundavia> contribute to ubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> write documentation, help with marketing, packaging, etc.
<Hobbsee> !membership
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ardchoille> I feel that I have. I sit in #ubuntu and provide support. I provide support in the ubuntu forums and I edit/correct lots of wiki posts.
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Ah, thanks.
<Jucato> "sustained and substantial contribution..."
<ardchoille> Does getting some testimonies from the 175+ people I help switch from Windows to Ubuntu i my area count?
<tonyyarusso> Probably
<ardchoille> I'll have to collect some forums posts, #ubuntu irc logs, etc. too.
<Madpilot> ardchoille, your helping in #ubuntu will help too, a lot.
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Yeah.
* Jucato became a member by doing mostly user support in #kubuntu
<Jucato> (and poking Hobbsee *a lot*)
<ardchoille> Thanks all, I will look into this :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> but now I ph34r the long pointy stick of doom!
<Madpilot> Jucato, that just proves you're a sensible creature.
<Jucato> well, any creature that has been subjected to that stick will end up being sensible :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Is AndrewB op anywhere?
<Hobbsee> dunno.  dont think so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stone123 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Why is ubotu  not reverting to info on packages anymore if it can't find a factoid?
<PriceChild> "feature" or bug? :)
<Seveas> feature
<PriceChild> thanks :)
<cables> olofant in #ubuntu wants a spam tool...
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> Nuke him from orbit.
<Pumpernickel> It's the only way to be sure.
<PriceChild> He's offline already... /me prepares for return of different nick
<Hobbsee> hehe
* PriceChild run
<PriceChild> s
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Firefoxman called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> flip.....anyone else feel like policing #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> seems like we're needing to ban every couple of minutes...
* SportChick tackles Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya SportChick!
<Hobbsee> SportChick can patrol!
<SportChick> no! :p
<Hobbsee> yes!!!
<Pumpernickel> I can patrol, and ineffectually shake my fist at the rule-breakers in there.
<Hobbsee> oh good.
<nalioth> SportChick: i'm sorry, you are mistaken.  you have full op power in a lot of #ubuntu-* channels
<SportChick> nalioth: hehe, I meant no, I can't right now :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Firefoxman said: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, draik said: ! Printer is http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<ubotu> In ubotu, Firefoxman said: shit is <reply>Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Firefoxman said: shit is <alias>language
<Firefoxman> Disregard the first message about adding shit, it should be an alias of !language.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Firefoxman: you shouldn't use vulgarities as factoids in the first place
<Firefoxman> well, stfu is a factoid.
<Firefoxman> Ohhhhhh.... I see....
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you herE?
<Seveas> yes
<gnomefreak> do you set up @ubuntu.com emails as secritary?
<Seveas> no
<gnomefreak> cant spell that word
<gnomefreak> so have him try back mondayish?
<Seveas> that's done automanually (automatic script that needs a manual ack from $sysadmin)
<Seveas> try wednesday :)
<Seveas> they were approved yesterday
<gnomefreak> he got it (he was trying to send email from the address he used to set up LP :(
<ubotu> chaosadmin called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> PriceChild, you should have banned
<Seveas> it was the first thing he said, right after joining
<PriceChild> I know
<Seveas> that's simply trolling
<PriceChild> He's gone again now anyway :)
* gnomefreak hates -dbg packages they are way too big
<PriceChild> Don't install them then? :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: uploading it
<gnomefreak> 1hour 15minutes to upload
* gnomefreak had to rebuild iceape
* gnomefreak makes mental note "dont get rid of the orig.tar until after you upload it"
<PriceChild> ouch
<gnomefreak> get to test if repo updates packages now :)
<GazzaK> PriceChild, did you op him by mistake?
<PriceChild> erm... no 8-)
<GazzaK> the k is so close to the o eh
<mc44> making them op is surely punishment enough
<GazzaK> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> i demand that i be unignored by the bot.
<tsmithe> or is that the wrong way to go about things?
<GazzaK> probably the wrong way
<tsmithe> meh
<tsmithe> i've been away, damnit
<tsmithe> in fact, i'm still away :)
<mc44> tsmithe: give Seveas a big hug
* tsmithe gives Seveas a big, big hug
<Seveas> I demand that I am Vroomfondel
* mc44 vroomfondels Seveas 
* GazzaK inserts a Vroomfondel up Seveas 
<GazzaK> what does that mean Seveas ?
* tsmithe Vroomfondels Seveas 
<GazzaK> vroomfonel?
<Seveas> GazzaK, shame on you
<Seveas> read the guide
<tsmithe> it has "Vroom" and "fondle" (or there abouts) iin it; so i figured Vroomfondeling is good
<tsmithe> !coc-jbc
<tsmithe> *jbj
<GazzaK> ahhh it's a hhgttg
<tsmithe> !coc-jbj
<tsmithe> in fact, i'm ignored
<Seveas> tsmithe, and not just by the bot :p
<tsmithe> :'(
<tsmithe> by what else?
<tsmithe> you, my lord?
<Seveas> just my brain
<mc44> your what?
<mc44> oh ubotu
<Seveas> !forget tsmithe
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> that's mean
<tsmithe> @lart Seveas
<tsmithe> oh poor Ubugtu. she held me so close and lovingly
<tsmithe> but no! she had to be banished, and now we just have cold ubotu
<tsmithe> :'(#
<tsmithe> *no hash
<Pumpernickel> Bearded sad dude?
<tsmithe> who?
<tsmithe> !coc-jbj
<tsmithe> pah
* tsmithe glares huggingly
* mc44 huggles ubotu 
* ubotu hugs mc44
<tsmithe> pah
<gnomefreak> i see shes gonna be a problem again
<tsmithe> who?
<tsmithe> why am i always so confused>
<tsmithe> *?
<gnomefreak> feronica(sp)
<tsmithe> hmm ok
<Seveas> gnomefreak, where?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: shes all over. if she doesnt get answer in one channel she moves to another one. if you answer her she will ping you until you do
<Seveas> gnomefreak, k-line:)
<gnomefreak> me and ompaul  banned her last summer iirc and someone had unbanned her recently
<gnomefreak> she seems to have droped it for now (i gave up with her for most part)
<ikonia> can someone step in #ubuntu and give "insane_alien" a nudge to stop asking how to restore his windows partition from an image please
* apokryphos looks
<ikonia> ta
* PriceChild is watching
<ikonia> thank you too
<ikonia> he's stoped
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: hm, I think there's a bug with the factoid/aliases for -effects
<apokryphos> 14:11:19 < crdlb> !universe
<apokryphos> 14:11:20 < ubotu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to sources.list-#ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> ubotu: search universe
<Seveas> !universe-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Found: dvd, universe, tuxracer, freeze-#ubuntu-motu, motu, sru, sbackup
<Seveas> !-universe-#ubuntu-effects
<Seveas> !-universe-#ubuntu-gl
<Seveas> odd
<Seveas> join #Ubuntu-effects
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> Seveas: congratulations on winning your fiance over 8)
<apokryphos> there's always one app that does it for people in these situations. Amarok for my gf :o
<ompaul> what a day
<ompaul> remind me not to get involved with wireless
* ompaul screams some words from some song
* mc44 hands ompaul some really long cat 5
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> and a drill!
<ompaul> mc44, give me a building contractor and move the chairman of the board where I work out of his home for three days while you make paths for the cable and clean up after you
<ompaul> mc44, and ohh the other option is a wireless card that is not supported in dapper
<mc44> ompaul: oh no, the cat is to tie the chairman of the board up
<ompaul> so the box is not running lts now it is no edgy
<ompaul> s/no edgy/on edgy
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-07
<PriceChild> Seveas, ubotu doesn't report in here when an alias of !ops is used.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Mass flooding in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> yes i see them
<nalioth> is anyone in #ubuntu-unregged ?
<nalioth> i can't get in, for some reason
<apokryphos> I am now
<apokryphos> you set +rR three times
<apokryphos> and you're in unregged
<Pricey> I am
<nalioth> apokryphos: NOTHING was heppening
<nalioth> massive bot attacks and my client froze, i guess
<nalioth> i was trying to set +Rr when they first appeared, but NOTHING was happening
<apokryphos> ah, I see
<nalioth> and as many times as i tried to set it, i'll probably be setting it for a few minutes more . . .
<apokryphos> off to bed, but yeah -- they're not talking bots, no need for +R
<nalioth> at the time, i did not know.
* apokryphos nod
<nalioth> they've been hitting the whole network
* apokryphos sighs
<nalioth> which is probably why my client froze
<nalioth> since i'm in many of the targetted channels
<nalioth> Pricey: this should be right up your alley, you can spam all the users in -unregged
<Pricey> haha :)
<Pricey> I try...
<null__> Please test for router bug so I can join #ubuntu
<nalioth> null__: join me in #moderation, please
<Pricey> #ubuntu's now -rR.... ok to clear -unregged nalioth or shall we leave them to register nicks?
<Pricey> oh wait its still +r
<Pricey> can we lower that?
<Pricey> Argh I'm laggy :(
<nalioth> null__: changning your nick to avoid bans is a bad idea
<nalioth> this ban was only to help you
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<abortd> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<ubotu> abortd called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what's the ban on bftd for?
<BFTD> hi all
<BFTD> I logged into #ubuntu-offtopic with a cgi-irc client and got banned, I changed the client, so can i have my ban lifted?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK tickles ompaul 
* ompaul does something to GazzaK that not even GazzaK likes :)
<ompaul> he throws a riddle at GazzaK in -offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, firefoxman said: !scanners is <alias>scanner
<Hobbsee> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Hobbsee> !scanners is <alias>scanner
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !scanners > firefoxman
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> nalioth, are you about/busy?
<ompaul> GazzaK, now tell the nice man you are sorted
<GazzaK> yeah, better do
<GazzaK> nalioth, ompaul beat ya (to it)
<GazzaK> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, chuck said: foo is bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, chuck said: !foo is bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, chuck said: kubuntu is teh hax
<ubotu> cellojoe called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> bots entering -unregged
<PriceChild> unusual
<ubotu> |NewUser| called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> |NewUser| was klined yesterday for soemthing....
<PriceChild> something odd with him
<SportChick> Hobbsee: you might want to temporarily set a banforward on that host
<Hobbsee> SportChick: which host?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<PriceChild> |NewUser|'s ?
<SportChick> abo.etc
<SportChick> they're coming from 152.1
<PriceChild> ah
<PriceChild> There was a LOT more hosts though...?
<PriceChild> looking at hostnames in -unregged anyway
<SportChick> PriceChild: could be, but been having problems all morning from abo.wanadoo
<Hobbsee> SportChick: i'm fairly sure that [01:47]  [314]  ntsdm n=ntsdm c-75-73-142-127.hsd1.mn.comcast.net * ntsdm was the head of that lot..
<SportChick> Hobbsee: oh?
<Hobbsee> just the way he trolled, quit, then all of the bots came in
<SportChick> ah
<Hobbsee> either way, he doesnt deserve to be on the network
* Hobbsee doesnt think anyone doing personal attacks deserves to be on hte network.
<PriceChild> |NewUser| is back
<PriceChild> I'm going to remove +r ?
<PriceChild> bah Seveas de-opping me :P
<ompaul> PriceChild, your looking the wrong way
<PriceChild> hehe
* ompaul waves at PriceChild 
<PriceChild> ompaul, ready for -r? :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, give it 10
<PriceChild> ok will do
<ompaul> or 5 actually
<ompaul> that is a total of 15 since it happens
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, that also works
<Hobbsee> heh :P
<ompaul> they are all out today
<Hobbsee> bloody morons.
<PriceChild> grrr trust |NewUser| to pick up on that...
<Hobbsee> they are.  they came to my work, too.
* Hobbsee ntoes that we now dont need to kick randomly for our daily kicking - we need to kick multiple people every day for being morons.
<Hobbsee> must be full moon, or something.
* PriceChild runs away
<Hobbsee> yay.  troll #3
<PriceChild> someone else do the -r later :)
<GazzaK> lol - Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<GazzaK> that sounds like me
<GazzaK> Seveas, did you write that one for me?
<nalioth> GazzaK: ompaul beat me to what?
<GazzaK> helping me set up a new cloak for a lug member
<nalioth> GazzaK: it's easy to outdistance a sleeping competitor . . .
<GazzaK> yeah, I think we should kick ompaul for such a petty one-up-manship
<GazzaK> did you have a nice sleep though?
<nalioth> always
* nalioth sleeps while driving his taxi
<nalioth> the customers can't tell the difference
<GazzaK> eeek
<GazzaK> suppose that would be fun
<GazzaK> where abouts?
* nalioth pokes GazzaK in the memory lobe
<nalioth> Houston, Texas
<GazzaK> over here (UK) taxi driving seems to be populated by really bad people
<GazzaK> I once told a taxi driver to stop and let me out, as he was half asleep and swerving all over the place, scared me senseless
<GazzaK> did you tell me where you were before then ?
<nalioth> i don't do things by half
<ubotu> atoponce called the ops in #ubuntu
<dauoalagio2> can someone check to see if my router has been affected by a bug?
<nalioth> dauoalagio2: join me in #moderation, please
<dauoalagio2> okay nalioth
<nalioth> oops
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, cables said: !startup is <reply> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session, go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<PriceChild> ubotu needs +o in -unregged to be able to respond to people asking for !tor-gpg etc.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> why -unregged?
<PriceChild> bah not -unregged
<PriceChild> -proxy-users sorry
<PriceChild> but bots with ops isn't good so unless we -m...
<tsmithe> talking of bots...
* tsmithe smiles
<PriceChild> tsmithe, we were talking about you earlier
<tsmithe> mmhmm...
<nalioth> PriceChild: happy now?
<tsmithe> what was said, or do i need to pull up logs again?
<GazzaK> nothing nice of course tsmithe
<nalioth> PriceChild: and what is the matter with just YOU opping ubotu?
<tsmithe> GazzaK, wouldn't have thought so
<PriceChild> nalioth, because I'd been "shouted"at the other day when I suggested it because of bots with ops being bad
<nalioth> what's gonna happen in -proxy-users?
<PriceChild> I don't know :S
<GazzaK> auto kicks?
<PriceChild> But I didn't want to do this after I'd been told it wasn't a good idea last time.
<PriceChild> I'm not trying to get on your nerves every day nal ioth I promise :)
<tsmithe> so PriceChild; what was said?
<PriceChild> tsmithe, basically its going to cost you
<tsmithe> what is "it"?
<PriceChild> un-ignoring from ubotu
<tsmithe> oh whys?
<PriceChild> handling costs,  packaging, insurance, VAT, not to mention Seve.as wants money.
<tsmithe> righ
<tsmithe> *right
<tsmithe> i knew you'd come up with something like that
<tsmithe> hiya effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> sup bro :D
<tsmithe> nothing much. germany is nice. how're you?
<Seveas> tsmithe, you invadeed germany?
<GazzaK> Seveas, we chucked him out of the UK
<Seveas> sounds more believable
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: when the Germans get tired of him, he's coming to live with you . . .
* nalioth runs
<Seveas> nalioth, I'm prepared for that and bought a shotgun :)
<PriceChild> awww poor tsmithe, he's only 11...
<nalioth> Seveas: for the Germans or tsmithe ?
* nalioth runs
<Seveas> LOL
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  all cool, enjoying the days off ... learning some code ... :D
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  have you spoken to elkbuntu  ins spanish? ... she has learned a lot ...
<ompaul> tsmithe, you can only annoy people to a point where they will react, you reached that plateau a long time ago :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> Seveas, i did indeed
<tsmithe> ompaul, mrrrgh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@gateway/tor/x-2c1fb0b1e5739f26 *!*@64.255.118.231 wolferin*!*@* *!*@12.206.21.84]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@d235-140-131.home1.cgocable.net *!*@mbl-65-129-173.dsl.net.pk!#ubuntu *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-f00ec728e5e4469f *!*@59.95.220.218]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net *!*@213.244.197.217 *!*@gyptis.org *!*@189.248.146.195.dynamic.adsl.abo.nordnet.fr]  by Seveas
<tsmithe> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-08
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PhinnFort> there is a troll seeking female companionship in kubuntu
<PhinnFort> and trying to convert people to vista
<PhinnFort> thanks
<AbortD> when am i going to be let back in #ubuntu because of a router problem?
<AbortD> i've been asking for a fucking week
<AbortD> im getting sickof it
<PriceChild> Hey
<AbortD> ?
<PriceChild> I haven't seen you in -read-topic ?
<PriceChild> I'm just checking the ban tracker
<AbortD> watch
<PriceChild> there you are :)
<AbortD> i just tried to join #ubuntu
<PriceChild> AbortD, You are not banned because of the router exploit.
<AbortD> are you a ubuntu op?
<AbortD> why then?
<PriceChild> I am a member of the ubuntu-irc team yes.
<AbortD> ?
<PriceChild> You were banned for your colourful language as far as I can see... and your entrance here doesn't bode you well.
<AbortD> well then tell me that
<AbortD> dont blame my router
<AbortD> then i am cool with that
<PriceChild> AbortD, I'm not sure why you are appearing in that channel
<AbortD> we are all cool then i dont care if thats why im banned then
<AbortD> but im thinking whats wrong with my router
<AbortD> #ubuntu isnt the only buntu chan anyways so im good
<PriceChild> Ah I see another ban sending you into -read-topic
<AbortD> ?
<AbortD> are you honestly getting mad because i speak the truth?
<PriceChild> You have two bans, one because you were the victim of an exploit, and the other because of your language
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> i though u were threatening me
<PriceChild> (may be more than language, I do not know for sure yet)
<AbortD> sorry
<AbortD> no ones gonna exploit me
<AbortD> what're they gonna do steal my torrents?
<PriceChild> I can test you for a fix of the router issue and remove the one ban, but I'm not going to remove the second myself sorry.
<AbortD> i told you i dont care if the bans removed haha
<PriceChild> Ok.
<AbortD> the router one i do
<AbortD> my router aint broke
<AbortD> i expect a answer when i ask for 7 days
<AbortD> thats bs
<AbortD> im sick of cowards
<Burgundavia> AbortD: you attitude isn't helping anything
<Burgundavia> *your
<AbortD> so?
<AbortD> not like im getting unbanned
<AbortD> u could ban me from all of this server i could care less but when i want a answer for a problem it says i have i expect the answer before 7 days especially from a room full of ops
<PriceChild> AbortD, this is the first time I have seen you in here asking and I've offered to test you for the router exploit.
<AbortD> test me then!
<PriceChild> please join #abortd
<PriceChild> teehee
<PriceChild> please reconnect on port 8001
<PriceChild> grrrr...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda,  ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<nalioth> nope
<Burgundavia> heh
<nalioth> all out chasing the easter bunny
<Burgundavia> got a nice case of drive by idiocy
<Burgundavia> ienjeff> omg
<Burgundavia>  You'll all gay.
<Burgundavia>  All gay Ubuntu geeks.
<Burgundavia> <-- alienjeff (n=alienjef@24-151-86-073.dhcp.nwtn.ct.charter.com) has left #ubuntu-marketing ("- - http://alienjeff.gotdns.com -- ##puppylinux - -")
<nalioth> ah yes
<nalioth> off his meds, it seems
<Burgundavia> given I can't get anybody in the ##puppylinux channel, anything else we can do?
<nalioth> ban him?
<Burgundavia> he owns ##puppylinux apparently
<nalioth> feel sorry for them
<Burgundavia> wow, what a lovely individual
<Burgundavia> I asked not to do it and he told me to get fucked
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cables said: !startup is <reply> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Hobbsee> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Hobbsee> !no startup is <reply> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !startup > cables
<tonyyarusso> !pidgin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> %whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<tonyyarusso> %login
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> %whoami
<ubotu> Madpilot
<Hobbsee> !who is Madpilot
<ubotu> But who already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hobbsee> !but who is Madpilot?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Madpilot> just checking to see that the bot hadn't forgotten me too ;)
<Hobbsee> argh.
<Madpilot> !but
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !no who is <reply> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Madpilot> !but who
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<ubotu> but who is Madpilot?
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> !forget but who
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Madpilot
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, I just pulled that mute/ban you set in #u
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> heh, it was timed anyway, but thanks for looking out
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, jussi01 said: !pidgin is the new name for GAIM after they sorted out their legal issues with AOL
<jussi01> morning ops
<jussi01> can someone change the pidgin factoid?? please?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Hobbsee> !pidgin
<ubotu> No, I don't know whether Gaim will be changing names in Feisty yet.  Ask again later (or update this factoid if you know).
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - chances are it will still be called Gaim in Feisty; look for the change in Feisty+1
<ubotu> But pidgin already means something else!
* Hobbsee doubts they will, anyway
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: no, pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - chances are it will still be called Gaim in Feisty; look for the change in Feisty+1
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> how's that?
<jussi01> sounds good :D
<jussi01> thanks a lot!!
<tonyyarusso> np
<jussi01> tonyyarusso, znrox suggests: <zenrox> jussi01: or as a backport to fiesty(or securitey update) and edgy
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: possible, but I wouldn't be the one making that decision - might as well leave it vague for now
<jussi01> ahh ok.
<jussi01> thanks again
<Hobbsee> what are we backporting now?
<Hobbsee> gaim?
* Hobbsee highly doubts it, btu they may
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, PF-Away said: !remember eny is envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Amaranth> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Amaranth> !forget envy
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Amaranth
<Seveas> Amaranth, ?
<Amaranth> Seveas: Until I can think up a more automatix-y replacement it's probably better to not have it at all
<Seveas> heh
<Amaranth> The last thing we need is a stupid script to automate kernel upgrade breakage
<Fujitsu> \o/ Amaranth.
<Burgundavia> does that really pull in new l-r-m?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> it installs crud from {ati,nvidia}.com
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> nothing like random junk like that to break things
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee notes that guy is a ubuntu member, rather htan a forums person
<Seveas> h'sboth
<Seveas> h'es both
<Seveas> narf
<Seveas> anyway
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i was comparing him ot arnieboy
<Hobbsee> seems he's slightly more sensible than arnieboy
<Hobbsee> and seeing as anyone who uses the nvidia drivers is going to have to recompile them every time anyway....
<ompaul> hobbsee but arnieboy is (A) a deity and (B) <---- this far from sensible where each character represents a light year
<ompaul> speaking of which
<ompaul> Seveas, morning form a lackey
<ompaul> which I guess makes RMS your homie
<Hobbsee> ompaul: indeed.
* ompaul rofl
<ompaul> s/form/from
<mneptok> ompaul: only the darker deities demand ritualized sacrifices
<ompaul> mneptok, arnieboy at one stage demanded a root password be set and to write over default configuration files is that not just a representation of pure evil?
<mneptok> ompaul: never mistake for evil that which can be attributed to stupidity, insanity, or a mixture thereof.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok
<mneptok> arr.
<ompaul> mneptok, the request was evil the guy is a fool
* Hobbsee ARRRRR's at mneptok 
<Seveas> ompaul, please don't do that to all the fools of this world...
<ompaul> Seveas, hmmm, point
<Seveas> .
<Seveas> 
<mneptok> the Idiot Union will file suit for defamation
<Seveas> mneptok, are you coming to UDS?
<mneptok> nope
<Amaranth> Seveas: are you going then?
<Seveas> darn
<mneptok> Etienne and Fabian.
<Seveas> yes
<mneptok> i'll be at ULive
<mneptok> (back to Portland!)
<mneptok> munh
* Amaranth got his passport and plane tickets one day apart
<ompaul> is that for values of portland please see mneptok
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you suck.  you should come to LTS>
<Hobbsee> er, UDS
<mneptok> come to Dapper ...
<ompaul> Hobbsee, Sigmund at work?
* ompaul wonders if Hobbsee can actually get that gag
<mneptok> Hobbsee: not my call, and i didn't push it as i'm in Romania the 2 weeks after ULDTS
<Hobbsee> ompaul: no.  just morons who dont have enough money to pay for their purchases.  or any of it
<Hobbsee> ompaul: well, i'm assuming you're meaning sigmund as in freud, but not really beyond that, no
<mneptok> mop kitchen, or upgrade to Feisty ....
<Hobbsee> feisty
<Hobbsee> do the mopping of the kitchen *while* the upgrade is going
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ahh : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freudian_slip  given that F+1 should be LTS
<mneptok> i like status indicators.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: thought they said feisty+1 wasnt going to be
<mneptok> it's like a really, really b,oring rollercoaster.
* Hobbsee knows freudian slips from english, yes
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ahh then that is even a bigger one :)
<Seveas> ompaul, F+1 won't be LTS
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> I don't know where I picked that one up from
<mneptok> bus station skank
<Seveas> ompaul, https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007
<ompaul> mneptok, that invites a /* */  I won't make :)
<Seveas> [...] here is a good possibility that Feisty+2 will be a Long Term Support (LTS) release, or the basis for a subsequent LTS release depending on how we coordinate the next LTS.
<ompaul> Seveas, you put in link I click I read and see :)
<Seveas> to me that says: grumpy goat won't be LTS
<ompaul> grumpy gnu more like
<Seveas> I think there will never be a Bastard Blowfish, Grumpy Gnu or Prancing Penguin
<Seveas> Ubuntu doesn't need more controversy :)
<ompaul> theo de ratt owns bastard blowfish
<Seveas> /cs k mc44 Ubuntu doesn't need more controversy :)
<Seveas> ompaul, nice typo there
<ompaul> hehe
<Seveas> he's a rat :p
<mc44> we always need more controversy
<mc44> otherwise Id get bored
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Seveas: maybe you Linux people are willing to cave in and use entire, pre-assembled words like "rat" but i won't. give me the lettrs themselves or NOTHING!
<ompaul> mneptok, rofl
<ompaul> bloody brilliant!
<ompaul> that was excellent
<ompaul> mneptok, is a blob free zone!
<ompaul> sorry, was I the only one to find that hysterical
<mneptok> ompaul: i have my rare moments :)
<mc44> ompaul: I have become desensitised to mneptok's brilliance
<mneptok> and more adept at euphemisms
<Seveas> ompaul, apt-get install blobwars
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* Seveas off
<ompaul> Seveas, ompaul@homer:~$ ompaul, apt-get install blobwars
<ompaul> bash: ompaul,: command not found
<ompaul> thanks for telling me bash
<ompaul> for levels of silly please see the maker of this comment
* Hobbsee rofl's at mneptok, as she comes back
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> did indygunfreak d c c an entire channel again, or just me
<PriceChild> I didn't get anything
<elkbuntu> ah... looking at the date... it's the last time.. sorry... now... to kill a young idiot in my loco who d c c'd me today
<Seveas> !coc-jbj | elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu: a/s/l?
* Hobbsee beats Seveas with a large stick
* Seveas makes a mental note to tickle Hobbsee to death at UDS
<elkbuntu> if she tries to tickle me on the plane, i'll join you
<mc44> elkbuntu: sshh you'll give terrorists ideas
<elkbuntu> mc44, this isnt an idea... she's already threatened it
* Seveas willwarn Qantas about terrorist thrats on the flight to Seville
<mc44> Shes got fingers and she isnt afraid to use them
<Hobbsee> heh
<Seveas> that sounds..... wrong....
* Hobbsee doesnt want to be tickled.
* Hobbsee coudl decide just not to come to uds.
<Seveas> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<PriceChild> wow
<Seveas> <\sh> UDS won't be sexy without you </\sh?
<Seveas> s/?/>/
<Hobbsee> oh well.  small price to pay
<Seveas> ok, if you help me tickle elkbuntu, I won't tickle you
<elkbuntu> ugh
<Hobbsee> heh, okay
* Hobbsee is good at that.
* Hobbsee doesnt really want to be sexy at uds...
* PriceChild imagines all the rooms with people trying to work and decide on things.... and all the irc ops running around jumping over tables tickling each other
<Seveas> ROFL
<Seveas> that's pretty much what the last UDS looked like :)
<PriceChild> hehe I can't wait
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> and yelling about the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ?
<PriceChild> how are you going to fit it in your suitcase?
<mc44> PriceChild: its retractable
<PriceChild> or is it like telescopic?
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/sysadmin.jpg
<Seveas> 2.2TB mailserver and weird sysadmin
<Seveas> meh
<mc44> Seveas: "Helaas, de door U gevraagde pagina kon niet worden gevonden." :p
<Seveas> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/sysadmin.jpg
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: great skill.
<Seveas> www. doesn't have mod_userdir :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, and expertise!
<Hobbsee> whee...big
<PriceChild> hehe he looks to content...
<PriceChild> *So
<PriceChild> at ease with the world
<mc44> PriceChild: right after the photo the trolley rolled away and he fell over in an amusing fashion
<Seveas> lol
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you promise?
<Hobbsee> [00:09]  <Seveas> ok, if you help me tickle elkbuntu, I won't tickle you
* elkbuntu whimpers
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yes
<Hobbsee> okay.  deal.
<Seveas> you hold her arms, I tickle
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
* Hobbsee recalls doing that before
* Hobbsee cuddles elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, i think lucky me has had her blog discovered by eternaljoy/lifepositive/lisapc
<elkbuntu> :-/
<ompaul> do you really want me to comment on that elkbuntu
<Seveas> hi PF-Away
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ugh
<PF-Away> Seveas: hi
<PF-Away> Seveas: can we have ubotu in #ubuntu-no
<PF-Away> ?
<Seveas> @join %ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> @join %ubuntu-no
<Seveas> meh
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-no
<PF-Away> thanks;)
* Seveas should be the one who is tickled
<Seveas> PF-Away, which functions of ubotu do you want in there?
<elkbuntu> i agree, dont you Hobbsee?
<PF-Away> the expert system
<PF-Away> functionality
<PF-Away> it's great for remembering links and stuff
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: indeed.  as long as i'm not the one getting tickled
<elkbuntu> yep, im happy not tickled
<Seveas> PF-Away, note that you cannot add things to the bot - editing is restricted
<elkbuntu> we will have to plan though. he does have longish arms
<PF-Away> Seveas: I know
<PF-Away> but still;)
<effie_jayx> ok I just joined this channels and I was privated messaged with asl???
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: handcuffs
<Seveas> effie_jayx, by whom?
<effie_jayx> blackman___
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, this channel as in -ops?
<effie_jayx> do you know him?
<effie_jayx> ubuntu channels
<PF-Away> asl?
<Seveas> don't know him, but his IP is in an abusers subnet so I'm not at all surprised :)
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, are you in the channel #perl6 ?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  no ... I am in ubuntu
<effie_jayx> and he is there
<Seveas> effie_jayx, he *was* :)
<Seveas> <-- blackman___ (i=night@85.108.206.69) has left #ubuntu (requested by Seveas)
<Seveas> --- Seveas sets ban on *!*@85.108.206.69
<effie_jayx> thank Seveas
<effie_jayx> I didn't even speak
<effie_jayx> he must have been hunting
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, on-join spam
<mc44> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Getting_involved_with_Ubuntu#c6052671
* mc44 giggles
* mc44 guesses Seveas is the Danish one :p
<ubotu> In ubotu, Firefoxman said: vague is <reply>Please be specific and describe the problem in detail.
<PriceChild> haha
<Hobbsee> mc44: i wonder who exactly that is...
<mc44> Hobbsee: you mean you dont remember the three-way tag-team baiting session :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: i think there were multiple..so no
<Hobbsee> mc44: i ban too many poeple to remember who they all are
<Hobbsee> but i vaguely remember the incident
<Hobbsee> there are just too many like that...
<Hobbsee> mc44: clearly some person i havent missed in the slightest, let's put it that way...
<mc44> hehe
<mc44> I always wanted to be in a cult
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, morpheus_74 said: ubotu, and WinXP is already installed, right?
<Firefoxman> I created the project QEmu in launchpad, and now it thinks I am the project's developer. How can I delete the project or reassign its development to the right person? I am in no way associated with its dev.
<mc44> Firefoxman: try asking in #launchpad
<Firefoxman> I did, I got a responce, responded to that, and noone responded. I asked 10 min ago
<Patroa> hello
<PriceChild> hi
<Firefoxman> !hello > patroa
<mc44> Firefoxman: you may have to wait until people are back at work and its not a holiday
<Patroa> hello
<Firefoxman> Hmm...
<Patroa> anyone here brazilian?
<Patroa> or latin american?
<Firefoxman> Patroa: This channel is for operator/abuse questions only
<elkbuntu> oh hey... Hobbsee... that comment sounds incredibly similar to the blog comment i got
<Patroa> ar american by itselves?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: which?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, the digg one?
<Patroa> ok...i'm sorry
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> i must age really well, im still a teenager :D
* mc44 refrains from breaking the coc-jbj by commenting on that :)
<Firefoxman> ?
* Firefoxman rereads coc
<Firefoxman> Wats the jbj
<elkbuntu> Firefoxman, an in-joke, you needn't worry
* Firefoxman is still curious.
<Firefoxman> And, although curiosity killed the cat, the fox ate the cat after it died.
<Hobbsee> !coc-jbj
<ubotu> a/s/l?
<Firefoxman> Ah.
<Hobbsee> hwoever, a/s/l of course is arch/speed/linux distro
<ubotu> In ubotu, Firefoxman said: pong is ping
<elkbuntu> Firefoxman, stop with the bot please
<Firefoxman> Sorru.
<Firefoxman> sorry.
<Seveas> hey, I'm not danish!
<PriceChild> who said it was you?
<PriceChild> :P
<Seveas> mc44,
<Seveas> the idiot :p
<PriceChild> feeling guilty?
<mc44> Seveas: no I didnt! some randomer on Digg possible did :p
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, it's a bit obvious who the idiot is implying
<PriceChild> I know :)
<PriceChild> Someone in -proxy-users claiming they're not actually on a proxy...
<Seveas> who?
<PriceChild> and a ctcp version says he is on xchat/ubuntu not a gateway
<PriceChild> Shdwdrgn
<Seveas> --- [Shdwdrgn]  (i=shdwdrgn@gateway/web/cgi-irc/sourpuss.net/x-ba2af0585cc0249d) : Unknown
<Seveas> cgi-irc
<PriceChild> so it fakes the ctcp version?
<Seveas> would be weird
<PriceChild> he just d/c to try another port
<Seveas> but it's definitely not Ubuntu
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Seveas> -Shdwdrgn- VERSION xchat 2.8.0 Linux 2.6.18 [i686/2.40GHz] 
<Seveas> -Seveas- VERSION xchat 2.8.0 Ubuntu
<Seveas> Ubuntus xchat is patched to not include too much info
<PriceChild> Ahh
<Seveas> -Seveaz- VERSION CGI:IRC 0.5.7 (2005/06/19) - http://cgiirc.sf.net/
<Seveas> -Seveazz- VERSION CGI:IRC 0.5.6 (2005/02/09) - http://cgiirc.sf.net/
<Seveas> odd
<PriceChild> I have to disappear.
<PriceChild> lol
<Seveas> that's not me :)
<mc44> mooooo: Moo!
<Seveas>  ______
<Seveas> < moo! >
<Seveas>  ------
<Seveas>         \   ^__^
<Seveas>          \  (oo)\_______
<Seveas>             (__)\       )\/\
<Seveas>                 ||----w |
<Seveas>                 ||     ||
<elkbuntu>  _________________________
<elkbuntu> /                         \
<elkbuntu> |  _ __ ___   ___   ___   |
<elkbuntu> | | '_ ` _ \ / _ \ / _ \  |
<elkbuntu> | | | | | | | (_) | (_) | |
<elkbuntu> | |_| |_| |_|\___/ \___/  |
<elkbuntu> \                         /
<elkbuntu>  -------------------------
<elkbuntu>         \   ^__^
<Seveas> Mez mezzed it up :(
<elkbuntu>          \  (oo)\_______
<elkbuntu>             (__)\       )\/\
<elkbuntu>                 ||----w |
<elkbuntu>                 ||     ||
<elkbuntu> awww, should i do it again? :
<mooooo> No!
<Seveas> hi mooooo
<mooooo> hello my Danish friend
<Seveas> Swedish
<mooooo> scandahovian
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, would xchat-gnome return a diff version to normal xchat?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, hmmm
<Seveas> -ikonia- VERSION xchat-gnome 0.11 Linux 2.6.15-28-686 [i686] 
<Seveas> elkbuntu, --^
<Seveas> -beuno- VERSION XChat-GNOME IRC Chat 0.16 Linux 2.6.20-14-generic [i686] 
<elkbuntu> so yes... but not the same
<Seveas> lots of people on irssi 0.8.10 here :)
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> Shdwdrgn, did you install from repos or compile xchat?
<elkbuntu> <Shdwdrgn> it's compiled from source
<elkbuntu> there we go :)
<mc44> -moooooo- VERSION CGI:IRC 0.5.6 (2005/02/09) - http://cgiirc.sf.net/
<elkbuntu> now tell me you love me
<Seveas> I love you
<elkbuntu> :D
* apokryphos can feel the love in the room ;)
<mc44> i cant believe someone already registered moooooo :(
<Seveas>  Love is in the air 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> let's /version a larget channel :)
<elkbuntu> <Shdwdrgn> lunar-linux does everything from source code, no binaries available
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> someone said you were using xchat on ubuntu
<elkbuntu> <Shdwdrgn> no, PriceChild said my version appears to return an ubuntu identifier, but I'm not running ubuntu on this machine.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, oh dear lord no
<mc44> Seveas: #debian! :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, he should poke freenode staff about incorrect cgi:irc cloaks
<SportChick> w 15
<Seveas> SportChick, bingo!
<SportChick> blah
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah
<elkbuntu> haha.. busted
<SportChick> :(
* SportChick runs away
<Seveas> there are mirc users in -offtopic!
<elkbuntu> not surprising. it does run on wine
* atoponce wonders what Seveas thinks of his version reply
<mc44> zomg ctcp spam from some danish ip!
<Seveas> atoponce, :p
<elkbuntu> lol
<moooooo> Bad Seveas. No milk for you
<atoponce> Mez|OnAir: 50 channels? how can you keep ontop of so many?
<fdoving> atoponce: easy answer, he can't. :)
<atoponce> i couldn't
<atoponce> :)
<fdoving> me neither, trying to limit it to ~15.
<Mez|OnAir> atoponce, actually, 68
<apokryphos> lazy to part only to rejoin another time :p
<atoponce> cool. i can only get 20, then freenode tells me that i've reached my limit
<Mez|OnAir> apokryphos, indeed (and tune in mofo)
<atoponce> but usually, when i'm at that many, i just can't keep it up, and leave 1/2 of them anyway. :)
<elkbuntu> atoponce, you just need to boost a staffer's ego to have the restriction lifted
<ikonia> Seveas: is everything ok ?
<Mez|OnAir> atoponce, it's simple, if someone wants you, they highlight you
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, you're coming out my stereo now :)
<atoponce> Mez|OnAir: sure. and with fnotify, i never miss a highlight.
<apokryphos> Mez|OnAir: what's the link again?
<Seveas> hah, R+
<ikonia> Seveas: is there something wrong with my x-chat client ?
<Seveas> ikonia, no
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it was a science experiment
<Mez|OnAir> apokryphos, er
<ikonia> Seveas: just checking - you did a version on me and I suspected something may have been up
<Mez|OnAir> http://64.34.199.97:8008/listen.pls
<ikonia> just checking, didn't want to be causing an exploit
<Seveas> ikonia, I did a /version on two channels :)
<ikonia> no problem - just being safe
<Seveas> "An Impromptu Hello From Mez" :)
<Mez|OnAir> shite
<Mez|OnAir> :D
<Mez|OnAir> thanks :d
* Mez|OnAir sends an update 
<Mez|OnAir> I have that for my intro
<Mez|OnAir> forgot to update it to show the track listing
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> Unknown - Rammstein - Ohne Dich
<Mez|OnAir> Unknown?
<Seveas> yeah
<Mez|OnAir> whats that referring to ?
<Seveas> -ECLUE
<Mez|OnAir> ?
<Seveas> Unknown is artist
<apokryphos> must not be amarok :P
<Seveas> Rammstin - Ohne Dich is song title :)
<apokryphos> not here
<Mez|OnAir> works fine for me :D
<Seveas> odd
<Mez|OnAir> reconnect
<Seveas> mdp is acting up I guess
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, please pass the mustard
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  hehehe
<apokryphos> hehe
<Mez|OnAir> o_O
<Mez|OnAir> oh :D
<Mez|OnAir> o_O
<Seveas> hahaha
<effie_jayx> Mez|OnAir,  that version is surely compling with the CoC :D
* Mez|OnAir is annoyed that he picked up the radio edit version
<Seveas> LOL
<Seveas> a lot of text is missing :)
<Mez|OnAir> effie_jayx, ??
<effie_jayx> Mez|OnAir,  the radio edit ... :D keeps the channel friendly :D
<Mez|OnAir> effie_jayx, nah, radio edits are bad
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, plau some guano apes next ;)
<Seveas> play*
<Mez|OnAir> I dont have any Seveas
<effie_jayx> Mez|OnAir,  I was just looking it from the positive side :S
<Seveas> that's fixable ;)
* effie_jayx starts a dig it post ... about radio edits :S
<Mez|OnAir> lol
<effie_jayx> some danish guy suggested some guano apes next
<elkbuntu> lol
<Seveas> seveas.dk
<elkbuntu> just dont tell menza, it will scare him
<Seveas> why?
<Mez|OnAir> this isnt the radio edit :d
<apokryphos> :o
<Mez|OnAir> this is a great mix of closer :d
<elkbuntu> Seveas, im not sure how he'd feel about you being his countryman
<Seveas> hmm... Offspring!
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, stop skipping!
<Mez|OnAir> skipping ?
<effie_jayx> hehe
<Seveas> yeah, it sounded like you ripped out parts of the song :)
<Mez|OnAir> meh, probably you buffering
<Mez|OnAir> it is a HQ 128kbps stream
<Seveas> could be
<Seveas> I'm uploading Guano Apes to my kitchenserver
<mc44> better than keeping ape guano in your kitchen like me
<elkbuntu> lol
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, you've been smoking too much hash ;p
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, fan mail ;) please
<effie_jayx> Mez|OnAir,  you rock
<effie_jayx> :D
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, eh?
<Seveas> /exec echo "FANMAIL" | mail -s "FANMAIL" mez@gamerpowered.com
* Seveas likes Mez' tunes
<Seveas> where's that playlist of yours?
<Seveas> woo \o/ :)
<effie_jayx> hehe
<Mez|OnAir> I couldnt be arsed to pronounce "karsemarker"
<Seveas> kaarsemaker :p
<Mez|OnAir> whatever
<elkbuntu> you cant even spell it
* Seveas bouncs
* elkbuntu will remember to address seveas as mr karsemarker at uds
<Seveas> elkbuntu, only if you want to die
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you didnt kill me last time, i cant imagine you doing it this time
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I now have hobbsee on my side
<Seveas> and you should go to bed
<mc44> elkbuntu: dont fear Mr carsemarker, He's a pussycat really
<elkbuntu> lol
<effie_jayx> hey... it's good sunday... don't mess with the ubuntu god
<elkbuntu> haha
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, nice mix, this one
<effie_jayx> ok Linkin Park... now I feel old ...
<Seveas> effie_jayx, heh
<Seveas> I've been playing LP in the supermarket where I worked
<Seveas> coworkers were not amused
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  I was too busy working to get hooked on linkin park
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> I'm "busy" working too
<elkbuntu> ok, i suppose i should go to bed now
<elkbuntu> it's almost 3:30 :
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, why is it quiet?
<Seveas> heh ;)
<Mez|OnAir> system failure, reconnect
<Seveas> OMFG
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, you DID smoke too much hash :)
<Seveas> It's only scary with that background information :X
<effie_jayx> hehehe
<Mez|OnAir> lol
<Seveas> LOL!
<Seveas> "Getting away with murder" ---- been experimenting with reiser4 again?
* apokryphos chuckles
<Mez|OnAir> hahahahaha!
<Mez|OnAir> <@Selena> It's easter, do it again!
<Mez|OnAir> Seveas, thanks for the idea, I'm gonna start rolling :D
<Seveas> hehe
<Mez|OnAir> though I think the next song's more fun :D
<Seveas> can't be worse than the eggs song :p
<Seveas> HAH monty python!
<Mez|OnAir> it is easter :D
<Seveas> this isn't from life of brian :p
<Mez|OnAir> meaning of life
<Seveas> I know
<Seveas> but LoB fits more with easter
<Mez|OnAir> yeh but i cant find that CD
<Seveas> hehehe
* Mez|OnAir has the complete works of MP on CD
<Seveas> awesome
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, come to UDS and I'll bring you a pound of hash :p
<apokryphos> what do you mean not available!
<Mez|OnAir> when is it ?
<Seveas> 6-11 may
<Mez|OnAir> where is it ?
<Seveas> Sevilla, Spain
<Mez|OnAir> wanna pay for me to go, stay, and eat ?
<Seveas> hey, I'll bring a pound of hash, I'm not gonna pay for food :p
<Mez|OnAir> If you can persuade someone to sponsor me, I'll come
<Mez|OnAir> but i'd need the holiday request form in by next week
<nalioth> Seveas: is Sevilla also known as Seville?
<Seveas> nalioth, Seville is the english bastardization of Sevilla
<nalioth> just asking
<Seveas> \o/
<Seveas> POGOPOGOPOGO!
<ompaul> seveas you took bets on this - any idea who was closest? The latest stable release of Debian is 4.0. The last update to this release was made on April 8th, 2007. Read more about available versions of Debian.
<Mez|OnAir> Seveas, lol, POGOPOGOPOGOPOGOPOGO indeed :D
<Seveas> ompaul, hmm, I'd have to look in the old wiki
<ompaul> Seveas, its not important, I was just curious
<Seveas> stefg said april 07
<Seveas> || Spec ||September 2008 ||
<Seveas> || Seveas || July 2008 ||
<Seveas> || eobanb || November 2007 ||
<Seveas> || gord || September 2007 ||
<Seveas> || mc44 || August 2007 ||
<Seveas> || Treenaks || July 2007 ||
<Seveas> || nickspoon || May 2007 ||
<Seveas> || stefg || April 2007 ||
<Seveas> || Ma1kel || end March 2007 ||
<Seveas> || DBO || March 2007 ||
<Seveas> || pppoe_dude || February 2007 ||
<Seveas> || RadiantFire || January 2007 ||
<Seveas> || jrib || January 2007 ||
<Seveas> || theCore || December 25th 2006 ||
<Seveas> || ompaul || Dec 8th 2006 + or - 4 days ||
<ompaul> || stefg || April 2007 ||
<mc44> so close, yet so far :(
<Seveas> haven't seen stefg in a while though
<ompaul> +/- months :)
<Seveas> ompaul, :p
<ompaul> then it is nickspoon
<ompaul> woopps
<ompaul> malkel
<ompaul> but anyway
<Seveas> polka!
* mc44 does the polka
<mc44> now what?
<nalioth> lindy!
<Seveas> Now video killed the radio star
<Seveas> I wrote a parody on that
* nalioth looks at mc44 
<ompaul> Seveas, that was a buggles hit and I remember it the first time out
<mc44> nalioth: hey, I need a partner :)
<nalioth> you din't need one for the polka!
<Seveas> http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/03/09/drm/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Seveas: rhyming wrote with loath? interesting... :p
<Seveas> ompaul, you should still remember that tune
<ompaul> Seveas, I do
<ompaul> oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss we are doomed or something
<PriceChild> What happenned to the cgiirc guy claiming he was on a real connection?
<Seveas> no idea
<PriceChild> :)
<ompaul> Seveas, - Do you reject DRM and all its pointless licences?
<Seveas> yes
<PriceChild> hmm the guy's still there...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i'm out for a while, watch offtopic, i'm not sure it looks too good
<PriceChild> LjL, the one guy's name is ban enough for me...
<PriceChild> *bad
<mc44> LjL: stirring up trouble and running away again :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> baktaah banned from #ubuntu and -offtopic for spamming
<GazzaK> but it was such a funny video though :-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !test This is the result of your math test
<Jordan_U> Sorry for that, was just playing with ubotu :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-31
<LjL> irseek's bot forwarded to ##fyc from everywhere i saw it for excess floods
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (franek)
<maek0> hi is there any admin/op here ??
<nalioth> maek0: you'll need to wait for seveas
<maek0> oh cheers nalioth ....
<maek0> so .. like is there anyone here
<nikrud> maek0 I'm kinda lurking around, what's up?
<jussi01> maek0: yes, Im here, but I imagine you need to wait for Seveas like nalioth said. 
<nikrud> I need to set up a screen session just for this channel
<maek0> oh Im sorry thankyou everyone .... its just that I can't join #ubuntu it says im banned .. I don't think I ever did anything to get banned
<jussi01> @btlogin
<maek0> Seveas ??
<Seveas> hell maek0 
<Seveas> hello*
<maek0> hey ... Im trying to connect to #ubuntu and it says that im banned ??
<Seveas> what did you do to cause that?
<maek0> I don't think I ever did anything to get banned
<Seveas> you must have done something :)
<Seveas> (I'm searching the logs, hang on)
<maek0> I was helping someone out with their compiz problem when all of a sudden I got kicked and banned
<Seveas> you were flooding
<maek0> last entry I made was I think I copied and pasted something from the Ubuntu help files
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61713/
<maek0> oh whats that ??
<Seveas> you shouldn't copy/paste to a channel
<Seveas> imagine all 1300 people doing that :)
<maek0> oh I am sorry ... Im kinda new to IRC
<maek0> how long is the ban for ??
<Seveas> maek0, sorry, I was away for a bit
<Seveas> maek0, if you promise not to flood and/or copy-paste again I'll unban you now
<maek0> oh thats great thankyou Sevas ... and yes I promise not to do that again ..... that was my first visit to the ubuntu channel
<Seveas> ban removed, thanks for your understanding!
<maek0> thankyou Seveas !!
<PriceChild> LjL: mibbit exempts working again now?
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pici> gadzooks
<Seveas> I'm gogin to upgrade ubotu's home to hardy today
<Pici> oh boy.
<Seveas> some downtime is expected
<Seveas> more details follow when available
 * LjL warms up ubotwo
<elkbuntu> Seveas, so see you in a few days?
<Pici> I had some issues bringing the bot onto python 2.5, so be wary.
 * jrib watches ubotu squirm
<LjL> damn, ubotwo is euro3
<LjL> i can only use it after 19:30 :(
<Seveas> why?
<LjL> Seveas: congestion charge zone :P
<Seveas> no idea what that means :)
<Seveas> Pici, what kind of issues?
<Pici> Seveas: I forget, I think it had to do with sre vs re
<Seveas> ah right
<Seveas> that'll happen at some points
<LjL> Seveas, cars in milan can only enter the walls area for free if they're euro4, otherwise you pay (or don't enter at all if you're euro0)
<Gary> I so need to turn off !ops highlights in this channel :p
<Pici> Gary: gah... you hilighted me.
<Gary> heheee
<Seveas> LjL, ah right, so you physically need to go there?
<elkbuntu> Gary, about as much as i need to turn off my 'nazi' highlight so #defocus doesnt ping me every few hours
<LjL> Seveas, "/me warms up ubotwo" -> (distorted mental passage) -> "ubotwo is a car" -> "ubotwo stinks so it cannot be an euro4 car"
<LjL> Seveas: or, nevermind
<Gary> I just played with dns settings for my work - hehe
<Gary> ebay.* and the like no longer work :p
<Pici> Is that good, or bad?
<Seveas> LjL, ugh... (weird|italian) sense of humour :)
<Gary> Pici: it's good (for me)
<LjL> Seveas: i thought after being used to ompaul, you could take this.
<Seveas> Gary, you should have seen the look on some peoples faces when I redirected yahoo.com to google and vice versa
<Seveas> LjL, lol, one would expect that :)
<Seveas> root@binaries4all:~ # mdadm -D /dev/md0 | grep Rebuild 
<Seveas>  Rebuild Status : 21% complete
<Seveas> ubotu's going down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s going down - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jpatrick> ubotu: bye
<Amaranth> bug 1
<Amaranth> none of the bots do bugs?
<LjL> Amaranth, ubotu2 just did
<LjL> in -offtopic that is
<Pici> !test
<LjL> and ubotwo was doing it in other places until a minute ago at least
<LjL> two is muted here
<Pici> i figured.
<Scunizi> Paste bin is currently down and reporting a MOD_PYTHON ERROR.. not sure if you guys have any input here for getting it back up or not.
<Amaranth> i imagine many services on ubuntu-nl are down
<Pici> !paste
<Scunizi> Amaranth, why.. server issues?
<Amaranth> well, at least the bot, the bantracker, and the pastebin :P
<Amaranth> Seveas is doing something with the server, I guess
<Scunizi> ok..just wanted to let you know.. I appriciate it.
<Seveas> Amaranth, yeah
<Amaranth> yay for not-so-subtle pings :)
<Pici> !no pastebin is pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ca/ (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> ^ temporarily.
<Seveas> pastebin is back
<jdong> is our beloved bot coming back too?
<Pici> fixed.
<Pici> !paste
<Pici> stupid mute..
<Seveas> jdong, yes
<Seveas> but not right now
<jdong> okies
<Amaranth> can someone make a bot that does bug info go to #ubuntu-desktop?
<Seveas> dapper --> hardy upgrade isn't really flawless
<Amaranth> Seveas: you're supposed to be a sysadmin :P
<Seveas> stupid f*ing apache packages break id reload fails
<Amaranth> flawless == no job ;)
<Seveas> which it will from time to time since lots of things disappear temporarily
<jdong> Amaranth: do you have a bot yet?
<Amaranth> no
<jdong> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-desktop
 * jdong wonders if that worked
<Amaranth> no
<LjL> jdong, no, it won't
<LjL> there's something with ubotwo that i don't understand quite
<jdong> interesting :)
<LjL> it accepts commands for a while, then starts giving exceptions on all of them
<LjL> ! commands work, bot commands don't
<jdong> that's weird
<Amaranth> ubotwo: get in #ubuntu-desktop before i beat you to death with a ximian monkey doll
<LjL> the exceptions themselves are even weirder
<Amaranth> hehe
<Pici> Are they unicode exceptions?
<Amaranth> beating random things with random things sitting near me is fun
<jdong> they can't be more frightening than PHP error messages
<LjL> Pici: don't think so, let me pastebin some, although i think they vary wildly
<LjL> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> http://pastebin.ca/964819
<jdong> that's beautiful, logging an exception trying to log :D
<Pici> Yikes, I dont think I've ever gotten something like that.
<Pici> Most of my supybot exceptions are it yelling about logging unicode
<Pici> or that my plugin is broken
<LjL> jdong: yeah, i had noticed something like that, but honestly it gives me a headache to just try to understand what's going on
<LjL> this time the HD isn't full though
<Pici> Is the logfile over 4gb and is the filesystem fat32?
<LjL> Pici, ...
 * Pici had that issue over the weekend whilst backing up things
<Pici> Although WinSCP was giving me an 'out of disk space' error.
<LjL> i won't claim to be extremely sharp, but now you're insulting me if you're implying i may run supybot on a fat32 fs :P
<LjL> well, this at least must have improved my fast typing skills
<LjL> *but* it still missed -desktop grrr
<Pici> LjL: perhaps we should wait to fix ubotwo.. perhaps when ubotu comes back.
<LjL> Pici: i'm just trying to make it join -desktop
 * Pici is going to have to add an irssi alias to explain that ubotu is down
<jdong> LjL: did you add a UAC exception on the Windows 2008 Server Console?
<jdong> *ducks*
<LjL> jdong: no i'll just try doing a SYS 64738
<LjL> jpatrick: one more 83.230 and i'll reban...
<jpatrick> LjL: hmm, yeah, random ident too
<jpatrick> LjL: is it me or is /who 83.230* just creapy..
<LjL> jpatrick, always been like that, there was a channel #ubuntu-83 where they were all forwarded to
<jpatrick> arg, #ginfo_cordoba is full of them
<Pici> Whats that?
<LjL> jpatrick: the theory was that they were Guadalinex users
<LjL> and the topic of that channel definitely confirms that
<jpatrick> LjL: ok, so they're not bots..
<LjL> nope
<LjL> they're just stupid
<LjL> "ola k tal", that's the motto
<Pici> I can't see a topic in there.
<jpatrick> Pici: /cs info it
<LjL> Pici, the chanserv topic
 * jpatrick never heard of  "dinamizadores"
<Pici> Topic: Bienvenidos al nuevo canal para dinamizadores de Guadalinfo :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, I changed sipior from mute to ban after his abuse continued in private chat 
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: sigh.
<Jack_Sparrow> :).. but I'm happy.. flying to Florida for a week of R & R  or I & I before I get back to work
<Pici> I&I?
<jussio1> when will our lovely little friend ubotu be back?
<PriceChild> jussio1: Seveas is upgrading to hardy, will be a couple of hours i think he said
<Seveas> upgrade's done
<Seveas> but the machine isn't coming back after reboot
<jdong> hahaha.
<jussio1> :(
<Seveas> fun
<jdong> Maybe it's your 120th lucky mount.
<Pici> So.. it was a success then?
<jdong> (not a sex joke)
<jussio1> Seveas: where is this machine? far away?
<jussio1> brb, off to do something...
<Seveas> jussio1, about an hour driving
<LjL> oh crappely.
<Seveas> plan to do that in half an hour if it's indeed not coming back
<LjL> [19:52:53] <Rosita_Rute> por cierto quien es ljl ???? (#ginfo_cordoba)
<LjL> so they know each other...
<jussio1> Seveas: oh fun...
<Seveas> !ops
<Seveas> meh, ubotwo :)
<Seveas> Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, 
<Seveas> server really isn't coming back up
<LjL> Seveas: and yes, as you can see ubotwo's got quite some trouble
<Seveas> furthermore, dc contract apparently says I cannot visit the DC tomorrow
<Seveas> until tomorrow that is
<Seveas> so downtime will be at least 14 more hours
<nalioth> ubot3 is abailable
<nalioth> and available, too
<LjL> nalioth: then get it in, ubotwo is on crack
<jdong> 1. To give bail for, liberate on bail, or from bail. 
<jdong> well that works too ;-)
<LjL> i see.
<nalioth> LjL: where?
<jdong> I'm guessing everywhere :D
<Pici> !jdong | ubotwo 
<Pici> oh.. that wont work, will it :(
<LjL> nalioth:  #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-kde4 #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-proxy-users #ubuntu-youth #ubuntuforums
<LjL> Pici: it's frozzzzen
<Pici> brrrr
<LjL> also, muted
<jdong> LjL: did you file a freeze exception? ;-)
<nalioth> LjL: ubot3` is right there >>>
<Pici> nalioth: ubot3 only appears to be doing package info... not any other ubotu-ish commands. Is encyclopedia disabled?
<jpatrick> Pici: works fine in #k now
<Pici> jpatrick: not in #ubuntu :(
<jpatrick> !test
<jpatrick> Pici: probably muted
<Pici> I dont see a mute in #ubuntu for it, or I'm not looking hard enough
<nalioth> it's not muted there
<nalioth> it won't respond here
<nalioth> unless you call it specifically
<Pici> ubot3: test
<nalioth> ubot3 msg
<jpatrick> hmm
<nalioth> it's working fine in all the channels but #ubuntu 
<nalioth> not sure wtf is going on
<ikonia> nalioth: there has been quite a few net splits earlier today
<nalioth> ikonia: ubot3 just joined a lot of channels
<Pici> #ubuntu is a bit crazy right now, but I need to get back to work...
<PriceChild> ebay is madness
<nalioth> i think i know what happened
<nalioth> my hourly cron job has been pulling blank databases
<PriceChild> created a random account a few months ago. No bank details attached, never bid on anything. Its now locked down, and they require my passport/driving license and a utility bill faxed to them to unlock it. or... they say i can just safely create another account
<nalioth> ebay sucks.
<PriceChild> decided I wanted something for 99p (£7 postage) so got a friend to do it instead...
 * Pici closes irssi
<mohi> !tr
<nalioth> mohi: can we help you?
<mohi> nalioth: hey... I was looking for ubotu and Turkish ubuntu channel! 
<LjL> mohi, it's #ubuntu.tr
<LjL> and ubotu has a flu
<jdong> distupgradosis.
<mohi> ty :)
<Seveas> lol
<jussio1> is it not #ubuntu-tr ?
<LjL> afraid not
<LjL> although -tr forwards, anyway
<jussio1> ahh, factoid says -tr 
<LjL> both join you the right channel anyway
<jussio1> :)
<LjL> (#gentoo) [23:25:14] <gendude__> is it possible to say "I've banned the them up to the second "range" when taking 12.*.*.* or is it only known as an "octave?" <- mwhahaha
<mneptok> i wish my voice was higher so i could ban people in China
<mneptok> stupid baritone
<LjL> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
<elkbuntu> mneptok, well, he was close enough
<mneptok> Weslly: how may we help you?
<PriceChild> I remember that name...
<Weslly> PriceChild, mneptok, good evening
<Weslly> bye
<LjL> hmm
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-01
<[ka]killer> sorry =/ was just kidding
<LjL> [ka]killer, that's no kidding matters, people actually go and type those commands
<LjL> and then we're left trying to fix their broken systems
<LjL> please never give dangerous commands in a support channel
<[ka]killer> trust me i know -_- im the one my entire family comes ot
<[ka]killer> i wont
<[ka]killer> and i want  to kill this keyboard >_<
<LjL> you can rejoin
<[ka]killer> thanks
<LjL> GAH
<LjL> i've remade the entire ubotwo crap from scratch, and it's STILL DOING IT
<jdong> can someone join a working ubot* to #bzr?
<Amaranth> jdong: wth, you uploaded automatix?
<Amaranth> i hope you let the archive admins know ahead of time that it was a joke
<jdong> Amaranth: it should be blatantly obvious
<Amaranth> with you one never knows :)
<jdong> :)
<Amaranth> even considering the day :P
<Amaranth> jdong: i pointed the automatix guy to it
<Amaranth> first he thought it was a joke, then i gave him a link to the ubuntu-motu post, then he thought it was real, then i got to tease him about it :P
<Amaranth> then he signed off
<jdong> Amaranth: lol
<nikrud> some peoples sense of humor :)
<nikrud> since seveas's machine is down, could someone update the topic in ubuntu to point to paste.ubuntu.com for now?
<nalioth> nikrud: can't you?
<nikrud> nalioth heh. probably could, now that you mention it
<hk2991> hi. i was banned from ubuntu-offtopic a few months ago by a moderator with a username Pici, can I be unbanned now?
<Seveas`wrk> ubotu is on its way back
<Seveas`wrk> hmm, retract that
<Seveas`wrk> it's now segfaulting
<Seveas`wrk> ah well, will take some more hours :)
<Seveaz> it's now really coming back
<Seveaz> don;t know if the bantracker is functioning, but other bits are
<jussio1> :)
<Seveaz> hmm
<Seveaz> why is it still not here...
 * PriceChild points to ubuntuforums.org
<Seveas> ah, the bot IS here
<Seveas> mibbit just didn't show it
<Pici> Its been here for over an hour...
<Seveas> PriceChild, what's up with forums?
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Seveas> anyway, bothost now runs hardy. The bootfailure was "interesting"
<PriceChild> Seveas: go look lazy
<Seveas> PriceChild, ah, april fools?
<PriceChild> Of course not.
<Seveas> april vomit
<Seveas> 'orrible colors mate
<PriceChild> The new colour scheme has been introduced after *hours* of painstaking usability testing.
<PriceChild> I'm told the next stage in the 5 step plan - the reinstatement of the pink pony logo - will take place very soon.
<Seveas> The only thing I believe about that is "pain"
<Pici> Oh how I wish I was colorblind
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: why not just make the whole thing pink on fuschia?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: I didn't do it
<PriceChild> I'm trying to find a picture of what it was like a couple of years ago.
<Seveaz> grandpa :p
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> I'm going to repeat my april fools from a few years back
<PriceChild> nalioth: doko is in -irc claiming -java is used and whatever happenned was a one-off
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: change ubotu's nick to pony, and make @pony say No, you can't have an ubotu! ?
<PriceChild> Doko is someone important isn't he?
<PriceChild> launchpad says he is...
<Gary> PriceChild: eeew, even I think ubuntuforums looks rough, well done \o/
<Seveaz> PriceChild: he is
<PriceChild> I will re-open it for him.
<Seveaz> he's the java master
<tonyyarusso> bahahahahahahaha
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee took the automatix thing hook line and sinker
<tonyyarusso> :P
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: where?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: motu mailing list
<Gary> tonyyarusso: linky?
<tonyyarusso> maybe?  wonder how quickly they get archived
<Pici> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HippyHorse/Omega/Kubuntu    
 * Hobbsee beats tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild, Gary: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-April/003510.html
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> awwww poor Hobbsee 
 * Jucato gives Hobbsee some calming tea :)
 * Hobbsee has already had enough asshatery.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: why don't you top it off by finishing ont he forums?
<PriceChild> And where is this years google joke?!
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: "CUstom Time"
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: http://mail.google.com/mail/help/customtime/index.html
 * tonyyarusso goes to see if he can sleep for another 45 minutes
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because....see /query
<PriceChild> ah its on google mail
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61790/
<Seveas> rot13 is back on the pastebin \o_
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, automatix thing? somebody said it was revived?
<Gary> tonyyarusso: hehe
<PriceChild> http://www.google.com/virgle/index.html
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: there is the google.com one
 * PriceChild laughs at the questionairre
<Gary> http://www.google.com/virgle/index.html
<Gary> oops
<PriceChild> Haha http://www.youtube.com/projectvirgle
<PriceChild> Mr. Branson has done a video for it
<Gary> meh, I blocked youtube yesterday
<jpatrick> Gary: grab it now: Kubuntu in pink: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HippyHorse/Omega/Kubuntu !
<Gary> wooo
<Pici> Sigh.  I dont think that the unicorn commit for kubuntu-default-settings was such a great idea.
<jpatrick> Pici: why?
<Gary> jpatrick: wow, I'm getting about 1mb/s
<Pici> jpatrick: bug reports :(, maybe I'm just being to serious about it though.
<jpatrick> Pici: mark as invalid -> comment -> "April fools."
<Pici> jpatrick: I mean in u+1
<Pici> Maybe I'm just not in an April Fools mood because I have to go from meeting to meeting today, or that I havent had my caffeine yet.
<jpatrick> Pici: /kick $nick april fools then :p
<Hobbsee> those forums...
<vorian> haha
<vorian> Hobbsee: you can change that by looking in the lower left corner of the window (v2.0)
<Hobbsee> vorian: i can change it much easier by closing the webpage.  :)
<vorian> alrighty then :)
<Hobbsee> and then i don't have to see forum-induced pain
<vorian> there is a style selector on the bottom, but as you wish.
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Seveas hugs Hobbsee 
<Seveas> jdong is mean!
<Hobbsee> bleck.  that one's even worse
 * Hobbsee hugs Seveas back
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes, he is - and the trouble with him is tha'ts *just* something he would do, if he thought he could get away with it.
<LjL> Seveas: jdong is actually variance
<Seveas> that's why it's so evil of him to do it on april fools :)
<Seveas> it is the best april fools joke I've seen today
<LjL> oh crap it's that day
<Pici> Yes.
<_jason> Seveas: what joke?
<Seveas> _jason, he uploaded automatix to ubuntu. Gve Hobbsee a stroke
<Pici> jrib: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-April/003510.html
<LjL> Sevea: uploaded? he put automatix in universe?
<Hobbsee> it got rejected
<LjL> yes, jdong is mean
<jrib> ha
<PriceChild> Didn't you all know automatix has been discontinued anyway?
<LjL> PriceChild: is that what, a reverse april fools?
<PriceChild> no this was a few days ago
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<PriceChild> grrr univode
<PriceChild> That's better.
<PriceChild> my sister just put two gerbils in a hamster ball together... that's mean, making them work together
<LjL> tell me one thing
<LjL> hardy isn't going to be delayed, is it?
<LjL> PriceChild: work together.
<Pici> Not that I'm aware of.  Besides the fact that people think it was supposed to be released today.
<Pici> s/people/some people
<LjL> Pici: now they won't think that.
<Pici> ...
<jrib> turn on color and make the channel emulate the forums
<Hobbsee> LjL: :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: although, that's not the real reason for the delay.
<LjL> not a single one of those 1300 fools is falling for it :(
<Pici> No one reads the topic
<LjL> Pici: i'm seriously tempted to do it the jdong way then.
<Pici> LjL: I'm afraid to ask which way that is.
<LjL> although i don't know how to use colors.
<Hobbsee> LjL: the actual reason is that the release team, and the core developers, will be so far hung over, that they'll be in hospital, and only get out in june.
<LjL> Hobbsee: sucks for them.
<LjL> i'll have better luck next april.
<Pici> LjL: Don't ask silly questions, thats what #ubuntu is for?
<LjL> that's just appropriate sarcasm, not an april fools... :P
<LjL> well anyway where's the links for google and the ietf?
<LjL> btw in case it wasn't clear, ubotwo can't really be relied upon anymore. i have no idea what's going on, i recreated the entire thing, but it just starts throwing exceptions and stops accepting commands after a while
<Seveas> ljl ok
<mez_> LjL: if you want, then feel free to move it to torpor. Supybot on there is working fine.
<mez_> Though whether that will solve the issues, I dont know
<LjL> it must be the branch of encyclopedia that i have though, as i don't think supybot itself got upgraded anytime recently
<LjL> although then again, it doesn't apparently seem related to encyclopedia either
<mez_> LjL: one of the deps could have though
<mez_> what errors are you getting ?
<mez_> (pastebin some of the exceptions ?)
<LjL> mez_, moment
<Seveas> don't use the ubuntu NL pastebin
<Seveas> it rot13's :p
<mez_> Seveas: ?
<mez_> why does it ?
<Seveas> look at your calendar
<LjL> mez_: http://pastebin.ca/964819
<LjL> Sevea: ...
<mez_> Seveas: ah, I thought that stopped at midday
<LjL> no, i had this pastebinned already :P
<LjL> SeveaS: throw your darn clone out of here :P
<mez_> LjL: I think I might know what that is.
 * Hobbsee throws LjL out
<mez_> LjL: is ubot2 hosted on your own server, or something else?
<LjL> mez_: my server yeah
<mez_> LjL: do you have disk quotas set?
<LjL> quotas... i really don't think so, given the stuff there's in /home/ljl (and not in ubotwo's one)
<LjL> lemme check though
<LjL> hm, no i don't
<mez_> LjL: basically, the erros your getting is saying that something closed the writing to it.
<mez_> Try just cat /dev/null > /path/to/log
<mez_> and restart supybot 
<LjL> i had tried that. but wait, that makes me think of something
<mez_> may be you've hit a filesystem size limit (4G though is the smallest... )
<LjL> Ubotwo: list
<mez_> Though, there is a fix, which is to edith the supybot program file.
<LjL> hm it's working right now so i can't check what i wanted
<mez_>    import signal
<mez_>    signal.signal(signal.SIGPIPE, signal.SIG_DFL)
<LjL> is this correct in the crontab?
<mez_> add those two lines towards the start of supybot, and it should fix it *crosses fingers*
<LjL> /bin/sh -c if ! pidof -x supybot; then cd ~/ubotwo ; supybot Ubotwo.conf; fi
<mez_> LjL: more than likely not
<mez_> one sec
 * mez_ finds out his supybot checker
<mez_> * * * * * supybot-botchk --botdir=/home/mez/bots/lethargy/ --pidfile=lethargy.pid --conffile=lethargy.conf
<mez_> * * * * * supybot-botchk --botdir=/home/mez/bots/lethargy/ --pidfile=lethargy.pid --conffile=lethargy.conf
<mez_> damnit, double paste
<mez_> that's the crontab for lethargy (and bugbot with different options)
<LjL> didn't know about botchk
<mez_> hehe
<mez_> it needs the normal bot to be stopped
<LjL> anyway i'm thinking about this because i seem to recall seeing two supybot processes in ps
<mez_> cause running it manually doesnt create pidfiles
<LjL> not right now, though - and in fact, it's working right now
<mez_> 16283 ?        S     87:16 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/supybot --daemon lethargy.conf
<mez_> is all I see ;)
<mez_> well, that and bugbot ;)
<LjL> irc      19881  0.0  0.3   4828  1404 ?        Ss   15:08   0:00 /bin/sh -c if ! pidof -x supybot; then cd ~/ubotwo ; supybot Ubotwo.conf; fi
<LjL> irc      19884  0.0  2.6  15748 10356 ?        S    15:08   0:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/supybot Ubotwo.conf
<mez_> yeah, that's cause your first command doesnt exit out until the second does
<mez_> I've noticed that with Floodbot too
<LjL> mez_: yeah but that's not the issue, i think i've seen two actual supybot processes at some stage
<mez_> LjL: I see 4 processes for Floodbot o_o
 * LjL checks
<PriceChild> an oem installed, *activated* copy of vista just found a problem with my computer
<PriceChild> ""The problem was caused by Windows Vista, which was created by Microsoft Corporation. You are running a beta version of Windows Vista, which is no longer supported by Microsoft Corporation.
<PriceChild> "
<mez_> PriceChild: sucks to be you
<PriceChild> meh, i don't use this machine
<mez_> probably their crappy way of forcing you to get SP1?
<PriceChild> it has sp1..
<Seveas> it still sucks to be you though
<mez_> PriceChild: maybe it's just cause they realised how much it sucked?
<mez_> PriceChild: was you forced to use it ?
<LjL> mez_, bah, i've taken it down to two processes, have a look. i don't quite know how to make it just one (and still not get mail and stuff)
<mez_> LjL: to be fair, I'd say the best bet would to be to have the PHP code daeminise itself
<LjL> mez_: err... what about you live with two floodbot processes in your ps =)
<mez_> LjL: :P
<mez_> I wasnt complaining... just a bit confusing when you see 4 processes
<LjL> i still don't understand ubotwo though. it keeps on working, now... does it only stop working when i actually make it join several channels? bah.
<mez_> LjL: the easier way to do it would be to create a bash script (or something) that did an if, then ran it in the background (nohupped of course). As that would complete execution, leaving only the PHP script itself running
<LjL> mez_: well that was what startbot.sh was doing, except i suppose i had the nohup and syntax subtleties wrong...
 * mez_ looks
<LjL> mez_: it's not like it was when i was actually using it though, i've toyed with it now (and given up)
<LjL> mez_: before it was, iirc, if pidof blah; then (cd bot; ./bot >log); fi
<mez_> Ljl, mind if I kill the bot off a sec
<LjL> go on
<LjL> don't -s 9 though
<mez_> whats the best way to kill it ?
<LjL> just kill pid
<mez_> which isnt killing it
<LjL> mez_, it gave "client quit" so you killed it the right way anyway
<LjL> or it'd have given connection reset by peer
<jrib> people are getting confused in #ubuntu...
<mez_> What's new there?
<jrib> /topic
<jrib> oh right, I mean confused for different reasons :)
<mez_> :P
 * mez_ leaves
<LjL> Seveas, your pb prank is having a great amount of success in -it :)
<LjL> Seveas, surprisingly though, they went very close to the truth when they asked "what the fuck is that, dutch?"
<LjL> jdong, you know you can be sued for eyesight damage
<jdong> LjL: lol
<jdong> LjL: more than one forum users thought it was something wrong with Opera and they tried Firefox before whining
<jdong> :D
<jdong> that's gotta say seomthing, when a website looks weird the first thing you blame is your web browser
<LjL> jdong: ah wait... that guy who i told how to downgrade firefox... said he wanted to because he had problems with wikipedia and the forums...
 * LjL goes to check wikipedia
<jdong> :D
<LjL> uhm wp is fine though
<jdong> ...that Wiener sausages are named after the mathematician Norbert Wiener?
<jdong> except the Did You Knows
<LjL> jdong: ok, but you wouldn't blame *that* on the browser, would you
<jdong> LjL: usually not? (*points to Ogra blaming Upstart last release cycle for fuzzy OpenOffice fonts*)
<LjL> point taken.
<Seveas> ljl, haha :)
<Seveas> italians are crazy
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (free1 ; delfino offtopic)
<jpatrick> hmm
<PriceChild> jpatrick: tis fine in pm...
<jussi01> so whats up with our overworked little friend ubotu ?
<nalioth> i don't know who keeps kicking the bots from channels, but a +q is just fine for them
<jpatrick> PriceChild: :)
<PriceChild> Is it safe for me to -q ubotu in #ubuntu?
<jpatrick> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> Going once..
 * jussi01 pokes Seveas 
<PriceChild> Going thrice..
<nalioth> PriceChild: voice it
<Seveas> whhy not -q?
<PriceChild> how come?
<Seveas> it's doing fine, there's no reason for a mute
<nalioth> let it speak
<nalioth> and there's no reason to kick ubot3 from all the channels you guys requested it be in
<nalioth> anybody any good with running cgi scripts?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: note:  A July release makes it possible to include FF3 final :P
<Pici> hm
<LjL> what, you're still with ubotwo?!
<stefg> ubotu doesn't seem to feel well... is he rebooting?
<LjL> don't quite know
<LjL> i can bring ubotwo back, but as you may know, it's "misbehaving" :)
<jdong> ha
<LjL> stefg: here's your answer.
<stefg> so anyone pat ubotu, and promise him a wage increase :-)
<Seveas> hmmm
<Seveas> a bit of load...
<tonyyarusso> I bet the load on DreamHost's blingy cluster is higher.
<Seveas> dunno
<Seveas> if dreamhost is any good they don't let their load get > 10
<tonyyarusso> Try 50+.
<tonyyarusso> blingy is getting to be quite the disaster.
<Seveas> ah
<tonyyarusso> see dreamhoststatus.com if you want details
<tonyyarusso> err, could we get a bot of any form into #ubuntu at least?
<Seveas> hod to powercycle the server, load was getting in the way of doing anything
<tonyyarusso> yay :S
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: others should be in there, just -q then
<PriceChild> or +v
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: doh, right
<Seveas> amavis+spamassassin+clamav == no fun
<Seveas> yes, something between them is killing
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: if you +v, then I guess that's a good thing because it will only stay able to talk before it screws up
<PriceChild> so it won't disconnect/connect while none of us are around and lag and bad things
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: hrm?
<tonyyarusso> gah
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: we only have ubotu2, which isn't working either.  ubotwo is online and functional, but not joined, and I don't seem to have access.  (thought I did....)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: ubotu, ubotwo, ubot3
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I know what they are - they aren't joined.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe I have access to ubot3 though, will try that
<tonyyarusso> nope
<Seveas> ubotu is on its way back already
<tonyyarusso> mmkay
<tonyyarusso> still...
<Seveas> clamav is disabled
<nalioth> someobody requested ubot3 in a bunch of channels yesterday
<nalioth> then it got kicked out of most of 'em
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, ubotwo has issues
<PriceChild> Grr
<Seveas> now, with that out of the way it's time to swoop in the new ubotu
<LjL> Seveas, "issues".
<LjL> !issues
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<Seveas> !test
<Ubotwo> Factoid test not found
<Seveas> join lag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about issues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Failed.
<Amaranth> jdong: see, i told you someone would think it was serious :P
 * Amaranth poke Hobbsee
<LjL> !o4o
<Ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Seveas> has ubotu been having issues all day?
<LjL> Seveas: i think it was working earlier. except i had it muted in #ubuntu because i found ubotwo more appropriate
<LjL> by the way, i curse python for not having static variables
<TheSheep> LjL: you mean class variables?
<LjL> then again, it was split for most of the time, so wth, i don't even get to see whatever it told people.
<LjL> TheSheep: no, i mean frigging static variables.
<TheSheep> LjL: static as in which other language, because every one uses this keyword for something different?
<LjL> TheSheep, variables local to a function that keep their value between function calls
<TheSheep> ah, these are not in python :)
<LjL> i *know* they're not, i spent like ten minutes looking for them before using globals
<TheSheep> there is also no goto
<Seveas> !test
<Ubotwo> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propaganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> meh, that's different
<LjL> i've never been looking for a goto instruction in the past 10 years
<LjL> but i have been looking for static variables
<Seveas> LjL, descriptors without setters
<LjL> Seveas, artelfllides abforly brawerd?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61838/plain/
<LjL> Seveas: kind of overkill it seems to me if you just want to hack factoid_lookup to return the previous factoid asked
<jdong> Amaranth: Hobbsee already thwacked me a few times for that :D
<LjL> jdong: what, still automatix?
<tonyyarusso> like, IRL thwacking?
<jdong> LjL: yes
<jdong> tonyyarusso: no we're oceans apart
<LjL> jdong: you'd think that protects you...
<tonyyarusso> jdong: it is a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG pointy stick
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> although the flat earth society mantains that it's straight, while we all know it has to be bent
<tonyyarusso> LjL: depends what direction it's pointed.  Sticks are not 100% rigid, thus it is possible that the flex coefficient is such that when pointed up it is completely straight, and when perpendicular to that has the same radius of curvature of the earth, while still normally returning to straightness.
<Seveas> ok, so it's definitely fricken amavis causing the load
<Seveas> time to s/postfix/exim/ and get rid of amavis
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, it's still bent.
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: what, relativistically?
<Seveas> no, just bent
<Seveas> crooked
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (whoop)
<jpatrick> sorted
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (realmccoy_)
<Seveas> jpatrick, that was ascii art of a penis with sperm...
<jpatrick> stdin: gah, should of seen it
 * jpatrick thought it was just random
<jdong> my my we have some ubuntu art team wannabes
<Gary> I'm not impressed, that was only like 1.5cm !
<jdong> Gary: increase your font size :)
<Gary> even at pt72 it is still a weiner
<jdong> well better be a weiner than a sore loser.
<jdong> (sorry that was bad)
<jdong> my presence on the internet today has probably not been appreciated :D
<Gary> \o/
<jdong> I think my pranks have been the meanest :)
<jdong> you ops might get a kick out of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742082
<jdong> (for those unfamiliar, 10pts puts all your posts on moderation queue, 15pts is a ban)
<Gary> jdong: you are evil
<nikrud> I think I'm gonna digg that ;)
<mneptok> http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/superpiipii.html?cpg=70H
 * mneptok sent that to the company-wide list today
<ompaul> mneptok, and this will endear you to one and all 
<stefg> I think the !mirrors factoid needs an update ... i'd guess the run on gutsy is over now
<ompaul> !mirrors
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ompaul> !search gutsy
<ubotu> Found: studiorepo, links, kde, dolphin, torrents, download, 7.10, virtualbox, rt, gibbon
<Ubotwo> Found: studiorepo, links, kde, dolphin, torrents, download, 7.10, virtualbox, rt, gibbon
<ompaul> !search Gutsy
<ompaul> LjL, ^^
<ompaul> is that intentional?
<ompaul> edit war on wiki
<ompaul> arrr
<LjL> ompaul, what is intentional? :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-02
<ompaul> the two ti
<ompaul> tu
<ompaul> LjL, no other comments
<ompaul> I am going to lie down and sleep 
<LjL> ta
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: wow...
<LjL> watch unsungloser, i suspect a troll
<LjL> (#u)
<sculework> <-- bascule
<LjL> hi
<LjL> sarah__* is, imho, trolling:
<LjL> [Sat Mar 29 2008] [21:58:04] <LjL>      !security | sarah___
<LjL> [Sat Mar 29 2008] [21:58:12] <sarah___> !security
<LjL> [Wed Apr 2 2008] [02:02:30] <LjL>       !security | sarah____
<LjL> keep an eye
<sculework> I just got MrUnagi saying he accidentally got in to kubuntu cause of an auto-join
<sculework> OK
<LjL> sculework: that wasn't to you :)
<sculework> OK, chuckle
<LjL> sculework: yes i noticed, i see he parted though.
<sculework> he was wondering on the ban status and wasn't wanting to further the ban evading difficulty
<sculework> so I am asking for him
<LjL> bascule, the ban status is basically that no matter how hard he tries to deny it, i just can't believe someone saying "<waynrdude> <---- mrunagi" is not, well, mrunagi
<sculework> I doubt it's lifted, I just wanted to let people know that he was not there 'dileberately'
<sculework> swap e and i of course .. sorry
<LjL> sculework, that was clear enough from the fact he parted
<sculework> OK
<LjL> sculework: and, he's not banned because he's using his other connection, i believe
<sculework> I see, I will let him know that, thanks for your time
<sculework> I have nothing else
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Pici> hah
<stdin> well, that was interesting
<LjL> what, when
<Jucato> :)
<LjL> nothing happened
<LjL> meh, wth does my connection have
<LjL> my bots all fell in turns
<LjL> nalioth, the fellow in ##linux is doing it again
<LjL> meh nm
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: tutorial is <alias> training
 * Pici forgot to @login
 * LjL @logins pici
<Pici> LjL: I had to remove your warning about asking silly questions in +1, the release notes link was getting cut off.
<LjL> Pici: eh, wasn't my warning :)
<nikrud> that was a pretty nice joke in the topic :)
<LjL> nikrud: no soul fell for it
<LjL> methinks rot13'd pastebin wins anyway
<LjL> well, automatix upload too
<nikrud> heh. 3 months is too long, but 2 feels ok 
<Hobbsee> damn you, jdong 
<LjL> Hobbsee: now i didn't want to recall sore memories
<LjL> FOOL
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nikrud> someone actually bit on the automatix thing?
<Hobbsee> i think i'll remove jdong's upload rights as an april fools thing, too.  and just not put them back
 * nikrud is now frightened of the pointy sticks
<Pici> nikrud: just now?
<nikrud> only now. I see just how evi^W assertive some people can be ;)
 * Hobbsee has to be assertive.
<mneptok> i like when you order me around, baby.
<nikrud> someone has to. I'll just stay outside of your peripheral vision :)
<emma> What happened to the IRSeek bot in #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> it got klined.
<emma> Is this april fools?
<LjL> i think they're having connection issues
<Hobbsee> no
<Pici> The bot was excess flooding earlier today.
<emma> It's wonderful!
<LjL> it kept excess flooding
<LjL> yesterday too. i removed the forward to ##f_y_c too early
<mneptok> Fine Young Cannibals?
<Hobbsee> oh, so it's only temp-klined
<LjL> mneptok: don't make me make up mine
<emma> Getting rid of the IRSeekBot is a great step in the right direction. I think a lot of people will be happy and more cooperative now.
<nikrud> canuck?
<emma> See you all later.
<Pici> emma: I wouldnt read too much into it....
<LjL> meh
<Pici> bah
<nikrud> lol, what a part message
<Hobbsee> she missed the part about temporary?
<mneptok> nikrud: i think she;s hot for you, dude! TOHLLY ASK HER OUT!
<mneptok> somebody send me a cheese omelette.
<nikrud> yup, that one definitely includes canuck (honorary)
<nikrud> mneptok I am accused of having a perverted sense of humor, but I do bow to the master ;p
 * mneptok polishes his halo demurely
<nalioth> nikrud: mneptok is the pervert here
<Taylor> Thanks for ridding ircseekbot :)
<Pici> ...
<nalioth> Taylor: it is not "gone"
<nikrud> hehahahe
<nalioth> it will be back
<Taylor> nalioth: it's not k-lined?
<nikrud> nalioth I know. We have been mastered
<LjL> Taylor, it's k-lined because it was malfunctioning, simply that.
<Pici> Taylor: Its only k-lined for technical difficulties, not policy changes.
<Taylor> ah
<pleia2> now I want a cheese omelette
 * mneptok gently flips pleia2 
<pleia2> oof
<Pici> pleia2: I could try sending one, but I think I'd have trouble getting the egg out of the scanner.
<pleia2> Pici: thanks anyway :)
<mneptok> Pici: my GF and i don't have children for the same reason
<LjL> !ops NOTICE - the IRSeek bot was malfunctioning and got temporarily K-lined because of that. there is NO decision on anyone's part about it, that we're aware of.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<stdin> now *that's* a factoid
<LjL> wasn't intended as such but shrug
<LjL> just make it clear to anyone who may ask
<Pici> !tab | nikrud that must be annoying
<ubotu> nikrud that must be annoying: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nikrud> lol
<nikrud> amusing mostly
<nikrud> I do enjoy helping the real beginners, :)
<Pici> Me too
<nikrud> yes, I remember when you were one ;-P
<Pici> :P
<Pici> !info is broken!
<ubotu> Package is does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> yes!
<nikrud> haha. ubotu is getting creaky, showing his age. Memory gone
<mneptok> !info vrms
<ubotu> Package vrms does not exist in gutsy
<mneptok> he uses Gnewsense
<nikrud> vrms I've always loved that package
<Pici> Do we have an IRC Council meeting scheduled for any time in the near or not so near future?
 * Pici is curious
 * nikrud wonders when the last one was
<jdong> 23:48 -!- crew [n=chatzill@sc-wireless-pittnet-105.wireless.pitt.edu] has  joined #ubuntuforums
<jdong> 23:49 < crew> Hey where all da white women at??
<jdong> is this hostmask familiar to staffers?
<tonyyarusso> since when do the floodbots grant mibbit ban exemptions, and how?
<stdin> they have for a while now, since a mibbit rep came here and asked
<tonyyarusso> how do they decide who to exempt?
<stdin> I think they just monitor #ubuntu-proxy-users for mibbit users
<tonyyarusso> stdin: it would appear that you're right.
<sparklehistory> Hi, I'm here to report a pm invitation to join a 'free-wheeling unregulated' ubuntu channel.  
 * nalioth wonders which one that is . . .
<mneptok> sparklehistory: if the channel name begins with "#sparkly-" i'm in!
 * mneptok crosses fingers for "-ponies"
 * tonyyarusso banforwards mneptok to ##shiny-objects
<sparklehistory> On March 5 from either #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic (Sorry, I don't remember for sure) emma private messaged me and asked if I wanted to join/idle in a free-wheeling unregulated ubuntu channel.  After clarifying that this was not the same sort of idea as -offtopic I declined.  I believe the channel in mind was ##ubuntu-uncensored but I'm not entirely sure.  
<mneptok> march 5?
<sparklehistory> yes
<mneptok> that's like 1834 in IRC years
<mneptok> :)
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso said I should report it after I mentioned it to him in another conversation
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: true, but the issue at hand is equivalent to infant diarrhea in that case (still going on today)
<mneptok> i tip my hat to your log-fu
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: except less pleasant
<tonyyarusso> right
<nalioth> if it was in fact ##Ubuntu-uncensored, that is no Ubuntu channel
<sparklehistory> I have the log if necessary but there really isn't anything more in there than what I just posted.  
<sparklehistory> http://pastebin.ca/P1Cscp4P
<sparklehistory> It is encrypted so I can message the password to anyone who wants it
<nalioth> me?
 * mneptok has mostly, and hopefully will, stay out of the emma ... "unpleasantness"
 * nalioth steals mneptoks hip waders
<mneptok> sparklehistory: but feel free to join #sparkle-ponies. i just made it as a place to escape from the typical Ubuntu channels. or discussion of them. or discussion of discussion of Ubuntu channels. or reality.
<mneptok> that ... probably shoul;d have been a PM
<mneptok> for that touch of class
<sparklehistory> mneptok, thanks, I'll keep that in mind!  Sounds interesting...
 * nalioth goes to see about the ponies
<mneptok> whee!
<nikrud> a boy and his pony
<sparklehistory> Is anything more needed from me?
<sparklehistory> Thanks!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, crhylov1 said: ubotu: That link is broken.
<Pici> I'm always amazed at how many people think that sh!7 is acceptable language.
<nikrud> I like the way the channel is defending itself
<mneptok> Pici: fsck'n a right.
<nikrud> pft
<Madpilot> evening all
<nikrud> mneptok come to LA (if you can get across the border, I'll buy you a few beers ;)
<Madpilot> hmm, Freenode's little bio on clarke.freenode.net's MotD is out of date. Doesn't have his date of death.
<nalioth> welcome back Madpilot 
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: people with Freenode servers named after them don't die.
<mneptok> nikrud: i'm a Merkin. from CT by way of Philly and DC and Portland, OR.
<tonyyarusso> they simply devote all of their resources to IRC.
<tonyyarusso> kind of like Ubuntu ops, but more so.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, heh
<nikrud> mneptok I know that. Figured you fled the law. Anyway, I think we'd have a bit of fun, trying to make the other puke
<Madpilot> nalioth, thanks. Haven't been spending much time on IRC the last few months
<mneptok> nikrud: in LA? you got the easy win.
<Madpilot> nikrud, ops drinking games. Every mistaken pasteflood, one shot. Troll, two shots. Ban evader, finish the bottle. :)
<nikrud> drumroll
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I foresee very drunk ops somewhere near the end of April.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: May, more like.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, you weren't planning on facing release day *sober*, were you?
<mneptok> (depending on UDS attendance)
<nikrud> either that or brain dead ones
<nikrud> slippage? not very suprised
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: well, I normally don't drink, and release is on a school/work day, so yes.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, this is why $deity invented sick days. And alcohol. :)
<nikrud> tonyyarusso so we'll use root beer shots. Sugar sickness, but still sober ;)
<jussi01> sugar high ftw!!
 * jussi01 gets out the red cordial...
<tonyyarusso> nikrud: haha, that works, kinda
<nikrud> dang, ubotu is actually spritely
<nikrud> should we announce is an unnamed channel that irseek is back?
<nikrud> or not
<tonyyarusso> eh, let them notice themselves.
<nikrud> it just flooded itself out again
<nalioth> it's not doing it as badly as t'other day
<nikrud> nalioth when do you sleep? (at least I hope you do)
 * nikrud goes to bed
<Madpilot> nikrud, nalioth is some form of revenant. Honest. :)
<Mez> ubotu excess flood ? wtf?
<Jucato> heh :)
<ubotu> Lamego called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mez> Seveas, ping
<Seveas> Mez, pang
<Mez> Seveas, can ubotu be made to watch for channel leave messages like "Requested by .*: !factoid"
<Mez> and then send the factoid on the removal.
<Seveas> file a bug, nice idea :)
<Mez> report link ?
<Seveas> hm?
<PriceChild> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PriceChild> Mez: ^
<Seveas> ah, my brain is slow
<Mez> bug 210769
<Mez> 210769
<Mez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/210769
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210769 in ubuntu-bots "[REQUEST] Scanning /remove messages for factoids" [Undecided,New] 
<Mez> LjL, ping
<Mez> LjL, unping
<ikonia> -!- flea [n=blia@12.52.181.4] has left #ubuntu ["this channel of noobs"]
<ikonia> username flea pretty sulky / rude part message
<jpatrick> ikonia: somoone seen to it
<jpatrick> ?
<ikonia> don't think so 
<ikonia> I thought jrib did, but it was my mistake he didn't
<ikonia> the guy just parted in a sulk and put that part mesage, pretty pathetic
<ikonia> 4ta
<ikonia> ta
<PriceChild> jpatrick: ?
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: inetsharing is <reply>If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing. you can also use !firestarter (http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php).
<jpatrick> erUSUL: hola
<erUSUL> jpatrick: hola
<erUSUL> jpatrick: has my factoid been added ?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: not yet
<erUSUL> :| ;P
<PriceChild> launchpad just launched openid...
<PriceChild> are they going to be yet another provider... or will they let me sign in using my existing openid...?
<PriceChild> "Unfortunately, not at this time. Launchpad is currently an OpenID Provider (OP) and not a consumer (RP). "
<PriceChild> grrrrrr
<PriceChild> What is the point in openid if everything's only going to be a provider.
<TheSheep> collecting users is a web2.0 hobby, it seems
<jdong> what's next? twitter plugin for fixing bugs?
<jdong> "omgz just wrote a line of patch"
<jdong> "oops called patch with wrong argument"
<jdong> "stupid tab complete"
 * PriceChild wonders why his openid url becomes launchpad.net/~id/<garbage>
<Pici> beta
<jdong> so your browser history can contain even more private data.
<PriceChild> aha https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/199069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199069 in launchpad "User profile pages should not be OpenID identities" [High,Confirmed] 
<Odd-rationale> Hello! Are any of you also an op at ubuntuforums.org? Would it be possible for you to delete one of my threads? Thanks!
<PriceChild> erm... "The plan is not to talk about it."
<jdong> talk to PriceChild, I've gotta run to class
<PriceChild> Odd-rationale: linky? (you can normally find us in #ubuntuforums
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740601
<PriceChild> Odd-rationale: if your network administrator is blocking something, ubuntu's support is *not* the place for getting around it.
<PriceChild> Odd-rationale: I assume he found that thread, or you're scared of him finding it?
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: chilinski already helped me out via pm
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: My problem is soved.
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: I would like that the thread be deleted if possible...
<PriceChild> Wasn't what I asked.
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: No he hasn't found it yet. And probably would not look for it. But just to be safe.... :)
<Pici> I think PriceChild is asking *why* you need it deleted, since its not normally policy to delete threads without reason. 
<Pici> s/reason/good reason/
<PriceChild> Odd-rationale: Ubuntu is pro-freedom, not anti-microsoft.
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: I understand that. But ms is rather anti freedom
<PriceChild> not really, but they are pro-lotsofmoney
<PriceChild> Not really my point though
<Odd-rationale> Pici: ok. The reason would be so that it is no longer available on the net. And no one would be able to find it. But if it is against the policy to delete threads then let it be. it is alright.
<Pici> I'm just trying to mediate here, I have no affiliation with the forums.
<Odd-rationale> Pici: oh ok. mediate? we're not having a debate :)
<mc44> Odd-rationale: In the future, it might be wise to remeber that things on the internet tend to say on the internet
<mc44> *stay
<Odd-rationale> mc44: true
<Seveas> whatever happens on the internet, stays in google
<Pici> s/google/irseek/
<Odd-rationale> If you cannot delete the thread for whatever reason, you can just say so. I am alright with that.
<Seveas> in case of forums it's google :)
<Odd-rationale> I was just asking a favor
<Seveas> and for most of ubuntu's channels as well
<Seveas> at least IrseekBot announces itself, googles IRC spy doesn't
<Pici> Thats what robots.txt is for
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: If you cannot delete the thread for whatever reason, you can just say so. I am alright with that.
<mc44> Seveas: Google just stores all internet traffic!
<Odd-rationale> You have my request. I'll leave the rest to your descretion. Thanks a lot all. Have a good day.
<PriceChild> I removed the thread immediately after he asked for anyone that's interested, I didn't approve of it in the first place, nevermind whether we delete threads or not.
<Pici> PriceChild: I figured you or someone else did, since I couldnt get to it.
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: inetsharing is <reply>If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing. you can also use !firestarter (http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php).
<Pici> !inetsharing > erUSUL 
<Pici> also aliased to !ics
<erUSUL> Pici: thanks much ;)
<Pici> Surely.
<Seveas> ubotu, ping
<Seveas> #^$%@#*$&#
<LjL> [21:15:30] *** FloodBot1 sets mode: -o PriceChild
<LjL> no, not really, what the hell is this
<ompaul> !test | ForLag
<ubotu> ForLag: Failed.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: my blog is a consumer :)  not quite sure if it's working yet, but that's the idea
<nikrud> after that part message, I think I'll just go back to using none
<Seveas> ubotu's staying off for a while
<Seveas> server's hitting OOM, dunno why
<ikonia> naughty
<tonyyarusso> oom?
<tonyyarusso> as in, botty go boom?
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> had to restart the box
<Seveas> found the OOM condition
<jpatrick> Seveas: been meditating?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso/jpatrick out-of-memory
<Seveas> google for oom-killer
<Seveas> but it's probably not ubotu causeing it so I'll bring it back
<jpatrick> sounds evil..
<Seveas> jpatrick, basically, you run out of memory and the kernel kills the process that malloc()s the final bits and a bit more
<Seveas> which isn't necessarily the memory chewing one
<ompaul> Seveas, so can you log what the last 40 -pids were
<ompaul> so when it kicks in again you might see a pattern i.e. the guilty party
<Seeker`> Seveas: Have you put anything new on the server?
<Amaranth> Seveas: that's not true, the oom killer is smarter than that
<Seveas> Seeker`, hardy :)
<Seeker`> ah, quite a bit then
<Seeker`> how much memory does the server have?
<Seveas> only 1g
<Seveas> and mysql and apache are fighting for it
<Seveas> got apache sort-of under control
<Seveas> but why the F* does mysql want 137MB
<Seveas> right from the start
<ompaul> it is playing the MS game - gime ram you ain't using it?
<Seeker`> :/
<ompaul> Seveas, stick it in a jail of some sort - selinux and keep it below a 1/4 
<Seveas> neh, I'd rather config it correctly
<Seveas> kinda need it :)
<ompaul> so what additional parts did you launch 
<ompaul> some sucky api most likely going "YIPPPEEEEE ME GOTZ RAMZ"
<ompaul> lolpip
<ompaul> woo
<ompaul> lolpid
<Seeker`> i'm in ur apache, stealin your ramz
<ompaul> lagggg 
<Seveas> yesterday the problem was far, far worse
<Seveas> then I did s/postfix+amavis+clamav+spamassassin/exim+spamassassin/
<Seveas> gave me back my cpu's
<Seveas> now for the memory
<ompaul> cpus?
<Seveas> 2
<ompaul> all speed no place to putz the dataz
<Seeker`> I want a terabyte of ram
<ompaul> for what? (I tried not to swear in the middle of those words)
<ompaul> not sure that I succeeded 
<Seeker`> because then the space/time tradeoff for my coursework wont be an issue
<Seeker`> because i'll have all the space I need :)
<ompaul> just as things expand to fill shelf space data expands to fill the ram 
<Seeker`> ompaul: But this is a valid reason for using this much ram :)
<ompaul> dono ask google
<Seeker`> ompaul: Generating every possible combination of assembly instructions takes up quite a bit of ram
<ompaul> Seeker`, a terabyte hmmm if you think so
<Seeker`> ompaul: well, I have an algorithm that means you only require a small subset
<Seeker`> for certain values of small
<ompaul> Seeker`, you could bz2 the data and have a database point to the combination of links
<ompaul> :)
<Seeker`> I still dont think it would fit in a reasonable amount of RAM
<PriceChild> LjL: you didn't -r
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-03
<PriceChild> LjL: sorry, thought it was you that triggered the bots
<LjL> PriceChild, i had no intention to -r, i'd like to make sure they aren't going to try that again first
<PriceChild> LjL: I was told they were all klined which I assume means they won't be reappearing.
<PriceChild> stdin: ping
<stdin> PriceChild: pong
<LjL> PriceChild: not necessarily, they can pretty much come in different swarms
<PriceChild> LjL: yup
<PriceChild> stdin: please check here before clearing -unregged. If you do clear -unregged, *make sure #ubuntu is -r*
<PriceChild> stdin: else -unregged being +i means they can't rejoin, or join #ubuntu, and so get lost in the ether
<stdin> PriceChild: my client reported -rR, but it I checked with /mode and it wasn't, not sure what happened
<Pricey> Ok so just got annoyed at something, in frustration miss-typed something, and got "[1]  + 6200 suspended  irssi"
<Pricey> Where has it gone...
<stdin> try "fg"
<LjL> Pricey: :)
<stdin> you may have hit Ctrl-Z
 * LjL feels sorry for price's controlling terminal
<Pricey> not happy now
<LjL> Pricey, deep breath, type "jobs", and bring the stuff back into foreground?
<Pricey> its there!
<LjL> Pricey: but not responding?
<Pricey> LjL, how do I bring it back into foreground? :)
<Pricey> aha fg
<LjL> Pricey: fg <jobnumber>, or just fg if there's one job
<PriceChild> jr/redraw
<Pricey> yay
<PriceChild> Well I never knew that before, thankyou.
<PriceChild> I've used Linux for a couple of years... honest
 * nikrud always believes PriceChild 
<LjL> PriceChild: then you've just never hit ctrl+z by mistake
<PriceChild> ah thanks stdin, someone turned off the main router earlier just before you gave me the answer.
<nikrud> amazing how the fundamentals of bash are not taught in schools today
<PriceChild> they so should be
<PriceChild> none of this 'informations communications technology' rubbish
<Seveas> stupid schools, they think math's more important
<nikrud> math? That's what calculators are for
<PriceChild> Real mathematicians don't use calculators!
<nikrud> Slide rules rule! (looking around, I have to sigh)
<PriceChild> so can you do that ctrl+z thing with any process?
<nikrud> yes
<PriceChild> funky
<nikrud> multiple processes, stick them in the background and bring them forward at need
<PriceChild> i won't dare... but funky
<nikrud> PriceChild you've never run gedit something , and then wanted the terminal briefly?
<Mr_Unagi> the reason ljl that you cannot, no matter how hard i try, believe someone when they say they arent someone is because you havent stopped for me to say that i made a grave mistake that day in leaving the business with my laptop logged in and open
<LjL> PARSE ERROR ON LINE 1
<LjL> ok, i parsed that.
<LjL> sounded more like german than english, but i have to give you it was grammatically irreprehensible.
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, help my fading and hard-worked memory, please... how did it happen again that waynrdude was you?
<Mr_Unagi> wayne is my dad
<Mr_Unagi> after checking the logs ive figured it out
<Mr_Unagi> prior to when he had moved to my machine he was working on the camera server trying to get that working
<Mr_Unagi> he moved to my machine asking another question and shortly after that switched to his computer
<Mr_Unagi> when thanking someone for the help, and that person not understanding what the thanks was for, my dad indicated that '<--------------mrunagi'
<Mr_Unagi> merely an indication of 'screen name' not actual person
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, you do understand that the *number one* excuse for trolls in the whole history of trolling is "it was my brother / dad / sister /etc"?
<Mr_Unagi> i had not been here most of the day and i hadnt been on until 5:43 eastern
<Mr_Unagi> i completely understand
<Mr_Unagi> but in my only defense if you have any indication........any misunderstood ban evasion was only on this connection
<Mr_Unagi> because this connection is my parents business............and was the only time my dad would ever be on my laptop to which that wont hpapen again
<LjL> Mr_Unagi: this connection = comcast?
<Mr_Unagi> well i mean if thats the only indicator you have then no
<Mr_Unagi> because our home connection is comcast as well, i just didnt know if the hostname would be different
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, eek, you've been on specdns, hawaiiantel...
<Mr_Unagi> yes i know........which is why things were testy anyway because i was trying hard to conform to the coc but yet there was another time that i messed up
<Mr_Unagi> another thing is that i move around alot.......i.e. hawaiiantel
<LjL> another time? you have a collection of bans, really
<Mr_Unagi> i understand
<Mr_Unagi> to which it is never my intention to cause a problem
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, if you hadn't been a troublesome users, maybe i'd believe your story of connection changing etc.
<LjL> maybe i believe it anyway
<LjL> i mean, i have no reason to think you're lying, except the fact that you've been troublesome for very long
<LjL> and that's a very strong reason to keep you banned, no matter whether what you're saying now is true
<Mr_Unagi> the only thing i can say is that on the intial 2 day ban i indicated that i was trying to do everything the right way by coming in here to which i was banned 5 seconds after doing so
<Mr_Unagi> which im basically saying is an indication that yes before i was troublesome, but i had been trying to fix that and not be such a bothersome user
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, your "initial" ban was on #ubuntu on the 2nd of August. then you had many others. excuse me if it's confusing for me to find which ban you're talking about now.
<Mr_Unagi> im referring to i believe the 3rd
<LjL> you see the issue? the real issue? i can't even *track* your ban, they're so many i'm lost when looking at it
<Mr_Unagi> i do understand
<LjL> Mr_Unagi: and did you say you did understood also the past 20 or so times you've been kicked?
<Mr_Unagi> one other way that i can show that i am sincerely trying to resolve and and remorseful for how things happen is that as annoying as it may have been, i have come in here numerous times to try and talk things out when i could easily ban evade on other connections
<Mr_Unagi> with a different nick
<Mr_Unagi> but i actively choose  not to.........because im not intentionally a troublesome user
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, i can't buy that, all trolls i've known cared *a lot* about their nickname (= reputation)
<Mr_Unagi> whats more, the case of early this morning when my auto join had come into #kubuntu and i promptly parted until i knew that i was unbanned or not
<Mr_Unagi> that is exactly my poin LjL, trolls dont care about their name and will change it to evade a ban
<Mr_Unagi> i have maintained mine and will continue to because i am in fact not intentionally a troll
<LjL> eh... no
<LjL> i said the opposite thing
<LjL> all trolls i've known *CARED* about their nickname
<Mr_Unagi> oh
<Mr_Unagi> im sorry i read it wrong
<LjL> they'd never ban evade by changing it so much that it'd become unrecognizable
<Mr_Unagi> to be honest i dont care a great deal about the name and could come up with an alternate but i choose not to
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, hold on a couple of minutes, i want to show you something
<Mr_Unagi> ok
<Mr_Unagi> im going to have to go soon but it is possible that i will rejoin with my phone if im not driving
<LjL> Mr_Unagi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61964/
<LjL> it took me a while because there's been a lot
<LjL> look at it. honestly, how can i unban you? you've been kicked all the time not by, say, *one* operator. you've been kicked in turns by more like a *majority* of operators
<LjL> (many of those were bans)
<LjL> this indicates to me a huge problem
<stdin> anyone else get a /msh off AYca001 ?
<stdin> */msg
<LjL> yes
<Mr_Unagi> i have admitted to being a problem in the past mainly prior to january
<LjL> please report such messages
<Mr_Unagi> in january it was brought to my attention that i was a problem
<Mr_Unagi> all of feb into march i sincerely tried to do everything by the rules
<LjL> then you've been a problem again in march. now, we cannot give you a third chance, a fourth chance, etc, we have finite resources to keep track of troublesome users.
<Mr_Unagi> the problem in march is directly related to the misunderstanding on the 5th
<Mr_Unagi> not that it is an excuse
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, on the 5th of march?
<LjL> but i had banned you before that.
<Mr_Unagi> i know
<LjL> sure, you say i had told you to come back in two days.
<LjL> ok.
<Mr_Unagi> instead of fighting it like usual i accepted it
<Mr_Unagi> trying not to be a problem
<LjL> but i was already pretty dubious as to letting you back, seeing all the history
<Mr_Unagi> if you were to lift my ban you wouldnt regret it
<Mr_Unagi> i had not been a severe problem even before march 3rd
<Mr_Unagi> meaning
<Mr_Unagi> immediately prior
<Mr_Unagi> essentially from august on i was trying to learn the rules and the way things worked.......
<Mr_Unagi> which it is obvious that i wasnt getting it until about january
<Mr_Unagi> brb
<Mr_Unagi> the ban evading in october is kind of a special breed
<Mr_Unagi> yes i was snide and a troll, but as for ban evading...........i didnt really know what ban evading was and mostly it was because i was in a new port
<Mr_Unagi> pretty much most of the ban evasions that you were showing me were never fully intentional evasions
<Mr_Unagi> more specifically the latter ones and sorry for the excessive enter key just now
<Mr_Unagi> LjL, you had said after i left on the 3rd that if i came back nicely you would lift the ban........aside from everything related to the ban evading misunderstanding........that is what i did, so is it possible we can start from where i came in and asked 'so is this the big day?'
<LjL> Mr_Unagi, at a condition.
<LjL> you don't respect the guidelines, o4o, or anything the ops say to you (you're pretty free to discuss it in pm with the op, but NOT debate it in -offtopic or whatever)
<LjL> you're out
<LjL> out for good
<LjL> Mr_Unagi: deal?
<LjL> i mean, i don't quite like bargaining bans, but i cannot keep debating this forever. so yes, you can be unbanned, but for goodness sake, *respect the rules* this time or if you don't, then don't come here wasting your time and my time
<Mr_Unagi> thank you
<LjL> !etiquette | Mr_Unagi, print it all and keep it in front of your screen
<ubotu> Mr_Unagi, print it all and keep it in front of your screen: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<stdin> LjL: _fuji_ is back in #u
<stdin> *was, but maybe +r again?
<LjL> yeah
<Pici> hm? they were just d-lined
<LjL> Pici: well, it means they're still coming in anyway, haven't just stopped after last time
<Pici> LjL: I mean d-lined just now. I havent been connected for a while.
 * Pici is probably out of the loop
<LjL> Pici: yeah but it happened some minutes earlier too
<Pici> Ah
<LjL> stdin, about #k, i'll leave it to you
<stdin> hmm?
<Pici> Jucato is in there
<stdin> un
<stdin> Mr_Unagi: 
<stdin> ahh
<stdin> tabs :p
<stdin> Mr_Unagi: I'll remove the ban for #kubuntu too
<Jucato> stdin: actually you take over
 * Jucato has to go afk for a while
<Mr_Unagi> thank you
<Mr_Unagi> have a good day
<stdin> Mr_Unagi: but an argument in one channel doesn't give you the right to disrupt others (the reason you were banned in there)
<Jucato> is this an ok policy about Wubi? asking for help on Wubi: OK. dicussing the merits/demerits of Wubi: offtopic?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Well.. To some extent.
<Jucato> ah.. that "some extent" is the tricky part :)
<Pici> It depends how offtopic the conversation gets.  
<Pici> If someone were to ask "Should I install normally or use Wubi", then the conversation would be on-topic, but I dont think anything further than that would be.  I think this is one of those case-by-case basis things.
<Jucato> like "Wubi sucks, should never have been officially supported"? :)
<Pici> "This is a support channel, not a 'complain about ubuntu/wubi' channel"
<Pici> or something to that effect.
<LjL> argh, i've no ubotwo
<nikrud> LjL seems to me you're giving him an clear either or in what might be an ambiguous situation. No arguing possible if he fails to meet the requirements, and he can't say he doesn't understand what the rules are now. YOu can sleep with a clear conscience ;)
<Mez> !tell HaNDa^ about spam
<Mez> !tell HaNDa^ about private
<Mez> does that not give feedback
<nalioth> Mez: those bots are all d:lined.  they don't care about your msgs  :|
<Mez> nalioth, about an hour after I sent them that (not realising they were bots - I just saw an idiot user)
 * Pici sighs
<Mez> hmmles.+
<PriceChild> Grr I hate not being able to edit dhcp pools in use with these annoying routers.
<Pici> ddwrt++
<PriceChild> shh :P
<Pici> By far the best router managment tool I've ever used.
<PriceChild> Once I edit that config file, upload it, and sort out port forwarding to the xbox, I'll be finished and it'll be perfect and I can use it for 2 weeks!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, gorbierd said: ubotu is great, is it new feature of the channel?
<LjL> brand new.
<Pici> dealt with./
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> brand new spanking and shiny :)
<LjL> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * Pici facepalms
<jussio1> Ok lads and ladies... Im off tomorrow afternoon for the weekend, (~24 h from now) and wont be contactable till monday, so if you need /want anything from me, now would be the time to ask. :)
<MrUnagi> ljl are you here?
<LjL> yes
<MrUnagi> for some reason i am unable to join #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> MrUnagi: -offtopic you should be able to join now. let me look at #ubuntu
<LjL> MrUnagi: try #ubuntu
<MrUnagi> both still say banned
<LjL> MrUnagi: try again
<MrUnagi> ubuntu works offtopic doesnt
<LjL> hm
<MrUnagi> maybe god banned me because i suck at life =(
<LjL> MrUnagi: try once more
<MrUnagi> ah
<MrUnagi> thank you LjL 
<LjL> MrUnagi: have fun - and not the sort of fun that gets you banned.
<MrUnagi> thats never fun =(
<MrUnagi> have a good day
<nikrud> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<nikrud> #ubuntu-bots ?
<Pici> yes
<nikrud> sending them to a black hole?
<nikrud> unless I'm really missing something
<Pici> No? 
<Pici> #ubuntu-bots exists
<Pici> Thats where BestBot lives
<nikrud> ah, must play with it
<LjL> i suspect almost everybody thinks it's just a blackhole... :P
<LjL> while in fact i had some hopes for bestbot, i.e. with the excuse of taking polls, it could effortlessly end up being a categorized list of software
<LjL> !best =~ s/join #ubuntu-bots and ask there/ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> LjL: Whats with the +ring when we get those k/d-lines?
<LjL> Pici: because they usually don't give up after the first batch of k-lines
<Pici> LjL: okay
<LjL> Pici: although you may not end up seeing them in -unregged, as they appear to quickly understand that the channel is +r... but i know that they go on in at least #gentoo and #debian, until +r is set
<LjL> Pici: in fact, setam has just rejoined #debian again
<LjL> 88.254.57.* this time, but they have several others i'm afraid
<LjL> indeed. 88.230 again
<ubotu> Lamego called the ops in #ubuntu (mernil)
<tonyyarusso> nice work LjL 
<LjL> have SeTam as a highlight, it's handy
<Seeker`> Seveas: ping
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (segura2 nasty words an actitude)
<Pici> LjL: that was an 83.230
<Pici> I remember you saying something about re-instating the forward the other day
<jussio1> oooh, looky, its ompaul :D
<Pici> I don't believe you.
<jussio1> hehe
<ompaul> Pici, ala victor meldrew?
<Pici> I honestly down't know what that is.
<Pici> Also, someone was floating around the other day with a picture of you with a penguin and a recipt.
<Pici> s/recipt/receipt/
<ompaul> Pici, eh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Foot_in_the_Grave for victor
<ompaul> Pici, yeah that would be laura she posted the url on the lug list this morning (took a bit of prompting)
<ompaul> Pici, for fun the strangest/best X gets awarded a pint by me
<ompaul> that was for penguins and only one arrived
<Pici> ah
<ompaul> Pici, and this months is:
<ompaul> http://www.linux.ie/lists/pipermail/ilug/2008-April/097539.html
<Pici> The best gnus is good gnus
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Pici, ;-) ha mc44 knows nothing
<theunixgeek> What theme is used in the screenshots here? http://www.haskell.org/gtk2hs/docs/tutorial/glade/
<ompaul> theunixgeek, what channel do you think you are in ;-)
<theunixgeek> ompaul: woops
<theunixgeek> I thought I had joined Ubuntu-offtopic
<theunixgeek> sorry! :S
<theunixgeek> hm... does #ubuntu-offtopic not exist anymore?
<Pici> theunixgeek: you probably have a banforward to this channel. 
<Pici> Any idea why that would be?
<Pici> %btlogin
<theunixgeek> Pici: what's %btlogin ?
<Pici> theunixgeek: thats a command that only channel ops can use.
<theunixgeek> o
<theunixgeek> why am I banforwarded?
<Pici> I'm looking up why you may be forwarded here.
<theunixgeek> probably my oft-visiting cousins' fault....
<theunixgeek> Pici: what was the reason?
<Pici> 21:34 >>>> theunixgeek (n=patrick@c-76-123-82-45.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> 21:34 <theunixgeek> Please test Fosik: http://theunixgeek.bravehost.com/fosik :) Give ideas or report bugs at http://code.google.com/p/fosik/issues/list
<Pici> 21:35 <theunixgeek> gottago now
<Pici> 21:35 >>>> theunixgeek (n=patrick@c-76-123-82-45.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu-offtopic []
<theunixgeek> Pici: ...
<theunixgeek> I was advertising :)
<theunixgeek> I needed help developing the program
<theunixgeek> free software
<Pici> Okay, thats still spam.
<theunixgeek> oh
<theunixgeek> well, the gotta go now thing was sincere
<theunixgeek> I would've stayed but I couldn't for personal reasons
<theunixgeek> I was waiting for a response for anyone who perhaps would like to help develop the software
<Pici> For less than a minute?
<Pici> Anyway. This was LjL's ban.  He is going to need to be the one to remove it.
<theunixgeek> Pici: again, the gotta go now thing was sincere
<theunixgeek> ok. I'll pm him
<theunixgeek> thanks
<theunixgeek> LjL: you there? :)
<theunixgeek> Pici: Is there anybody else who could lift the ban? could you do it?
<theunixgeek> Pici: or is LjL the only one that can lift the ban
<theunixgeek> how long do bans last?
<ubotu> SlimeyPete called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubotu> Gnine called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (pleaseandthankyo)
 * Jucato smells a kline coming :)
<PriceChild> jussio1: psychic
<PriceChild> (battery will run out in minutes)
<LjL> Pici, it's a banforward to -ops... when i do that, i generally mean that i don't really have a problem with it being lifted
<ubotu> Lamego called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> LjL: okay.
<theunixgeek> I was invited here.
<LjL> one second
<LjL> theunixgeek: sorry, just after i invited you we got an ops call....
<theunixgeek> ok
<LjL> theunixgeek, i'm pretty sympathetic to someone asking for testing of an OSS program really
<LjL> theunixgeek: but you joined a couple of channels, immediately posted that message, and immediately parted
<LjL> that's spam no matter what's being spammed
<theunixgeek> LjL: I apologize for that; however, for personal reasons I had to suddenly quit and I did not mean to use the message as spam.
<LjL> theunixgeek: ok. i don't have a problem with letting you back into #ubuntu-offtopic, but i do want the reasoning behind the banforward to be clear
<theunixgeek> I understand the reason
<LjL> theunixgeek: you're unbanned, have fun
<theunixgeek> thank you :)
<mneptok> ompaul: uh ...
<ompaul> mneptok, they were going to go off the deep end ;-)
<mc44> they...
<mneptok> ompaul: do i need some sort of "Allowed To Paste ASCII" certificate?
<ompaul> me 
<mc44> :)
<ompaul> mneptok, na you need a certificate :)
<LjL> mneptok: you ain't getting one
<LjL> mc44: are you still here, frustration
<ompaul> LjL, he might - some day 
 * Gary pokes mc44 
<LjL> [23:59:57] *** LjL sets mode: -b *!*@79.132.19?.*!##unavailable <- unbanned because someone who doesn't seem to be the troll just joined #unavailable from such an address
<LjL> actually, uhm... he was the troll (randyrhorde, before he was simply randyr)
<Pici> heh
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> LjL: I just used the factoid 
<LjL> yes i noticed now...
<LjL> "soz"
<LjL> #kubuntu ops - is that the "vit" that got banned?
<LjL> specifically - stdin
<Pici> wasnt vit the root__ guy?
<LjL> Pici: they seemed somehow related, but i couldn't really say they're the same [groups of zombie machines / whatever]
<ompaul> Pici, is there a factoid about 4 gigs of ram and higher?
<Pici> ompaul: um
<Pici> I dont think so
<Pici> !search 64
<ubotu> Found: chroot, amd64, flash64, 64bit, biarch, java64, flash64bit, 64, dualboot, langpack
<Pici> !search 32
<ubotu> Found: chroot, w32codecs, fat32, biarch, filesystems, imap4rev1, kdmtheme, ops-#xubuntu, girl, win32codecs
<Pici> Doesnt look like it.
<ompaul> !search ram
<ubotu> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, code, xincludes, nickfork-#ubuntu-offtopic, selinux, sudo, startup, usplash, twinview, roadnav
<ompaul> hmm
<LjL> !search memor
<ubotu> Found: dma, mem, ram, lowmem, swap, lowmemory, memory
<LjL> but no it isn't there
<ompaul> would it be fair to say something like:  ram is <reply> 4Gigs of ram is the most that a 32bit o/s can cope with, if you want more ram to be seen you need a 64 bit version, if it is a desktop there is no advantage in having over 4gigs of ram 
<LjL> ompaul: there's more to it i think
<LjL> i.e. without some hazy patch i think i've heard the existence of, you cannot go beyond 3 gig - or something
<ompaul> LjL, then we really need a wiki page to do it some justice 
<ompaul> and just go RAM is for 32bit 64bit detailed info please see here: 
<LjL> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2006-February/009466.html
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-04
<Seveas> Seeker`, ?
<Seeker`> Seveas: Mootbot had disappeared, just wnted to check it was ok to restart it
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Pici> Hi
<no0tic> hi
<tonyyarusso> moo
<Seveas> Seeker`, it is
<Seveas> had a spontaneous reboot on that machine
<PriceChild> Most sparse conversation ever.
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (Pierro)
<ubotu> Pierro called the ops in #ubuntu (bazhang)
<PriceChild> incoming
<PriceChild> Seveas: Piero_Scaruffi 
<Seveas> PriceChild, fun
<Piero_Scaruffi> I am sorry Seveas
<PriceChild> the bantracker has changed..
<Piero_Scaruffi> bantracker?
<PriceChild> nm, was looking at factoids
<Piero_Scaruffi> so how long are channelbans for?
<Piero_Scaruffi> you guys most have some kind of guidelines but i can't find them on freenode
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Piero_Scaruffi 
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: (one moment while I catch up)
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<Piero_Scaruffi> i understand the first ban but the second is ackward 
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: you called "!ot | persons_name" -why?
<Piero_Scaruffi> because bazhang called ot for me while i didnt do that much wrong really
<Piero_Scaruffi> but talk offtopic
<PriceChild> right....
<PriceChild> you call !ot, when someone is offtopic.
<PriceChild> You don't call it because they called it on you because you were offtopic...?
<Piero_Scaruffi> oh sorry ot well he doesnt have a clue about the ubuntu philosophy of tolerance
<Piero_Scaruffi> thats why
<PriceChild> Ubuntu has a philosophy on tolerance?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i got emotional i apologize the first ban was justified for that reason
<Piero_Scaruffi> but the second ban was ackward
<elkbuntu> Piero_Scaruffi, something useful to know is the /topic command, it'll show the channel's topic to you... it usually has useful information in it
<PriceChild> and someone not knowing of a philosophy of tolerance.... isn't being offtopic, so im still sure why you repeatedly called !ot?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i did it 2x maybe 2x
<Piero_Scaruffi> 3x*
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok well
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: how did you find #ubuntu-nl? Why did you join?
<Piero_Scaruffi> thats all wrong i suppose
<Piero_Scaruffi> i always join there
<Piero_Scaruffi> after the first ban i went in there
<Piero_Scaruffi> i was banned for the behavior in ubuntu
<Piero_Scaruffi> in ubuntu-nl
<Piero_Scaruffi> bit werd though
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: You say you always join there, when was the last time you joined #ubuntu-nl, before today?
<Piero_Scaruffi> couple of days ago
<Piero_Scaruffi> dont remember exactly
<Piero_Scaruffi> never had any problems there 
<Piero_Scaruffi> just my bad luck Seveas is an op there also
<PriceChild> Hmm you do indeed.
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: So anyway, why do you think you were banned in #ubuntu?
<Piero_Scaruffi> double jeopardy doesnt apply on IRC i suppose
<PriceChild> or do you not mind about being banned there and only want to discuss #ubuntu-nl?
<Piero_Scaruffi> a reason wasnt specified
<Piero_Scaruffi> offtopic with some lame jokes i suppose
<Piero_Scaruffi> and an admin who isnt willing to look into the good of people but bans blindly
<Piero_Scaruffi> immediatly
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am not evil
<Piero_Scaruffi> i can speak dutch there
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: 'immediately', you don't think you were given warning that you shouldn't be offtopic in #ubuntu?
<Piero_Scaruffi> sometimes i need to ask for help in dutch when my english falls short
<Piero_Scaruffi> he did his job
<Piero_Scaruffi> i mean immediatly he didnt care wether it was a correct ban or not
<Piero_Scaruffi> without hesitation
<PriceChild> Do you ever answer the questions that are asked?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i mean this case he might be right
<Piero_Scaruffi> but it cant be the same for every case
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am trying to answer
<Piero_Scaruffi> like i said i have no problems with the #ubuntu ban its the admins call but  the second ban feels dishonest
<PriceChild> that wasn't an answer to the question that was asked..
<Piero_Scaruffi> warning well yes
<Piero_Scaruffi> a couple
<Piero_Scaruffi> but the guy giving them was very blunt
<PriceChild> lets stop debating the #ubuntu ban then if you "have no problems with" it.
<Piero_Scaruffi> #ubuntu-nl is the ban i feel sad about
<Piero_Scaruffi> now i am totally shut out from any help 
<Piero_Scaruffi> and i am a novice user
<PriceChild> This channel doesn't really deal with LoCo channels. However perhaps I can still help. Do you have any clue why you were banned there, can you guess?
<Piero_Scaruffi> so the community thing is something i am not so great at i can better myself and learn if people give me the chance to learn from my mistakes
<PriceChild> Do you feel you have a right to support then, and it is unfair to be shut out?
<Seeker`> Piero_Scaruffi: you can find help on the forums and information on the wiki
<Piero_Scaruffi> i feel i have a right to be part of the community yes
<Piero_Scaruffi> support is voluntary so no i dont have a right on support
<PriceChild> This channel doesn't really deal with LoCo channels. However perhaps I can still help. Do you have any clue why you were banned there, can you guess?
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok thank you for your help PriceChild
<PriceChild> (i have logs)
<Piero_Scaruffi> i was banned there for no specific reason other than the dumbluck that the operator that banned me in #ubuntu is an operator in #ubuntu-nl also
<Piero_Scaruffi> goo
<Piero_Scaruffi> d
<PriceChild> that's not a reason, simply a coincidence
<Seveas> not really a coincidence
<Piero_Scaruffi> i guess the dutch never need to explain there actions sadly this is something i learned from studying the history about the things they did on their colonies they never do explain themselves and just buried the past... sorry i am getting emotional again i better leave now before i make matters worse
<Seveas> first thing he did in that channel was call my nick
<Piero_Scaruffi> thank you again for your help PriceChild
<Seveas> bad way to avoid ops
<PriceChild> Piero_Scaruffi: bye then, have fun.
<Piero_Scaruffi> bye
<Seeker`> that was...odd
<PriceChild> I don't think what he did in #ubuntu-nl deserved it.
<Seveas> 'twas
<PriceChild> I think he deserved it.
<Seveas> the ban in -nl was an extension of the one in #ubuntu
<Seveas> he's been trouble before
<PriceChild> That comment by him just then was shocking.
<Seveas> yeah
<PriceChild> The whole time talking to him, I'm thinking I'm wasting my time as he was blatantly trolling #ubuntu.
<PriceChild> I guess he was just trying to stay on the right side of the edge, get away with a little bit more.
<ubotu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Hurre)
<Pici> okay then
<PriceChild> LjL: are those same nicks coming back again and again?
<LjL> PriceChild: PM
<Adys> Not sure its the right place for that, but could someone take care of http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2279/ ?
<Adys> If theres anyone with deletion power on Brainstorm
<Pici> Adys: This isn't really the right place.  You may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-testing
<Adys> aight
<Adys> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> hum.  i don't have admin powers for that
<Pici> The about page on the site mentions #ubuntu-testing.  
 * Hobbsee was hoping that, as the logins were the same, the admin group would be the same.
<Hobbsee> either that, or i can't find any admin-ey options
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs (_Czessi excess flooding)
<Pici> LjL: thank you
<LjL> Pici: as murphy would have it though, he just stopped excess flooding :|
<Pici> -_-
<Seeker`> what is the syntax for redirecting factoids to PM?
<Daviey> Seeker`: seriously?
<Pici> !foo > bar
<jdong> !CoC > Seeker` 
<Pici> !usage > Seeker` 
<jdong> sorry, you get violated for asking dumb questions ;-)
<Daviey> !violate > Seeker` 
<Seeker`> thanks
<Daviey> !np > Seeker` 
<Seeker`> The ops call in -uk needs changing I think
<Daviey> Then suggest a change.. :)
<Seeker`> !ops-uk is Ompaul, Mez, jono, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild, X3N
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !ops-uk is Ompaul, Mez, jono, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild, X3N
<Seeker`> I'm not sure how to do it channel specific
<stdin> you can do "/msg ubotu ops-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> ...." to get the request forwarded here
<ubotu> In ubotu, Seeker` said: ops-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> Ompaul, Mez, jono, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild, X3N
<Pici> And thus you ping all of those people when you do it.
<Daviey> Seeker`: oi! Alphabetical plz!
<Seeker`> Daviey: Thats the order they appear in the chanserv list
<Seeker`> Pici: Is there any other way of doing it that doesn't ping them?
<Daviey> Seeker`: only if you morph the text so it doesn't fire hilight rules
<Daviey> maybe S33ker`, as a suggestion :)
<LjL> you know what i'd like - and what would probably make me more willing to give GUI help rather than console help
<LjL> something that could track which buttons/menus i click on, and automatically store a list in the clipboard, like "file -> save -> ok"
<LjL> 'cause when i do things in a shell, i can just copy and paste what i've done, while if i need to give GUI advice, i need to look at each button i press, select another window, and type in the name of what i've clicked on
<Pici> I suspect that wouldnt be too tough to do, things like xwininfo exist already.
<LjL> Pici, not quite the same thing... xwininfo takes information from the X server, while what i'm saying needs to know about the *toolkit* you're using (GTK, Qt, etc)
<Pici> hmm
<LjL> Pici: basically, if the toolkit has been designed with the ability to create macros in mind, then it can probably be done, otherwise hm
<LjL> Pici: by the way, you wouldn't know of something like xwininfo which could tell you which *process* owns a window?
<LjL> (i guess xwininfo would do that if the information was available at all, though...)
<LjL> Pici: although to have something toolkit-independent, you can always OCR each thing you click on :) sounds crazy, but it can actually work, it's what Babylon on Windows does to give you dictionary entries for anything you click on (including words in images)
<Pici> LjL: Or for accessability in mind, for screen readers 
<LjL> except, we don't quite have decent OCR (even less screen-based OCR) on linux
 * Pici keeps losing ssh connection
<LjL> Pici: yes.
<Seeker`> Pici: You should write a note telling you where you put it
<Pici> Ironically, I'm in the middle of submitting a bug about screen hanging when the ssh connection is lost.
<LjL> i've just finished submitting http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160370 myself
<ubotu> KDE bug 160370 in general ""Automatic User Information Look Up" can cause lag and excess flood" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<LjL> (czessi, and me too)
<Pici> bug 211842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211842 in screen "Screen hangs when reattaching after lost ssh connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211842
<Pici> also: debian 157873
<ubotu> Debian bug 157873 in screen "screen: Reproducible key sequence causes hard lock" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/157873
<LjL> i think i'll report the konversation bug on ubuntu too - it can be made less severe by changing the defaults
<Pici> Hopefully having it open in LP will push someone to get some fixes commited.
<LjL> uhm, either the d-liners have changed nicknames, or it's other folks
<LjL> but no, it's the turks
<Seeker`> Pici: I think I have experienced that screen bug before
<Pici> Seeker`: It happens to me almost every day.
<Seeker`> Pici: I dont drop SSH connections that often :)
<Pici> My isp sucks, I need to call them *again* and complain
<LjL> Pici: how exactly do i do what you did in that bug - i.e. link it to the bug upstream?
<Pici> LjL: find the '+also affects' button
<Pici> Its under the Assigned to header in the table
<LjL> Pici: and given it also affects konversation, i should select "project" or "package/distribution"?
<Pici> LjL: It only appears to let you also affect 1) Projects hosted at LP 2) Distribution Bugtrackers
<LjL> Pici: unsure... see this one for instance (it's exactly the way i'd want to make it) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/60681 - it affects "Konversation (Ubuntu)" but also plain "Konversation", and in this case links to the relevant bug on KDE-bugs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60681 in konversation "konversation does not show what is actually sent" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Pici> hn
<Pici> hm rather
<LjL> i think it's a "project" known as "KDE's Konversation"
<Pici> weird
<LjL> Pici: oh, ok, in this case i just had to select "project" and it automatically would link to the right project, and simply asked me the URL to the upstream bugtracker
<LjL> although when i tried that before on another bug, it wouldn't select the right project for me
<LjL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/konversation/+bug/67200 (bug had already been reported in lp)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67200 in konversation "[Edgy] v1.0.1 Excess Flood due to /WHO on connect" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<LjL> although... they mark it as "fix released", don't they.
<Pici> heh
<Pici> LjL: Thanks, I didnt know that worked.
<Pici> I added the savannah bug # to my bug
<LjL> well perhaps they have already changed the defaults... my ~/.kde is pretty old by now
<LjL> Pici: we should pay more attention to the bug classes in the open week :P
<LjL> but they're boooring
<LjL> bug/lp classes
<stdin> well, looks like vit is getting around the forward, kunbutu (n=vit@190.77.170.192) has joined #kubuntu
<Pici> stdin: yeah, LjL noticed that the other day. 
<LjL> stdin: i was wondering if it was the same vit. he certainly flooded, last time.
<LjL> and last time, the nickname was vit too
<LjL> but i didn't ban, just mute during the flood
<stdin> the IP changes, but it's always from the same ISP "CANTV Servicios, Venezuela"
<stdin> "/who n=vit" looks interesting too
<LjL> well the last two of them are in ##unavailable as per the ban
<LjL> [Thu Apr 3 2008] [23:58:58] Join        vit has joined this channel (n=vit@190.77.170.192).
<LjL> [Fri Apr 4 2008] [00:25:27] Mode        LjL sets mode: +zb %vit!*@*
<LjL> this is the one who flooded and that i muted
<stdin> ini (n=vit@190.74.2.136) has joined #kubuntu < now I'm starting to get annoyed
<LjL> different realnames, only thing in common is the ident and a small part of the IP for now
<LjL> and not even always
<LjL> anyway, i'll ban that.
<stdin> the ISP is always the same, seems like too much of a coincidence to me
<LjL> "usuario" too
<LjL> it's not a coincidence, although they might be zombies rather than a single user
<Pici> bitten by that bug again.
<LjL> any konversation users who're already using SVN - upgrade to latest, and in Server::ctcpReply, add a ", LowPriority" parameter to the queue() call. then have fun playing with /queuetuner (maybe you want the "normal" queue to be a bit more aggressive, to get +o and such things fast), and you won't be lagged by CTCP attacks again.
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no ops-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> Help!  Ompaul, Mez, jono, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<PriceChild> be quiet ubotu
<PriceChild> done
<LjL> @lart PriceChild
<Seeker`> PriceChild: thanks
<Seeker`> @btlogin
 * Pici headdesks
<Seeker`> ?
<Pici> Cyborg in #ubuntu
<bringbackblastio> Hello.
<ompaul> bringbackblastio, what can we do for you
<bringbackblastio> hi I would like to pay someone to do something for me.
<ompaul> I think you are in the wrong channel
<LjL> me me!
<LjL> oh.
<ompaul> ohh seems not
 * Seveas pays LjL to shaddap :p
 * LjL goes back to his corner
 * ompaul pays Seveas for paying LjL 
<bringbackblastio> i need someone to edit this for me.
<bringbackblastio> http://encarta.msn.com/encyclopedia_761558727/Lead.html#bottom
<ompaul> not a hope
<LjL> hmmm lead
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !forget kirby
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, noodlesgc said: !noodlesgc is "The Xmoto Master"
<saltedlight> hi. i wold like to have an Ubuntu cloak. what are the requirements?
<ompaul> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ompaul> saltedlight, ^^ that is it
<ompaul> anything else?
<saltedlight> i wuld like to have an Ubuntu cloak...
<ompaul> saltedlight, cloaks are only available to members, sorry I should have siad
<ompaul> said even
<saltedlight> i am a member
<ompaul> now there is a thing
<saltedlight> :)
<ompaul> lp id please
<saltedlight> saltedlight
<ompaul> saltedlight, you have a lp id but you do not have team membership status 
<ompaul> please read this http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember 
<saltedlight> ok. thank's. bye :)
<stdin> can someone 's/2/3/g' on !kde4
<ompaul> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jucato said: !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> bah!
<ompaul> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Jucato> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Jucato> pfft :P
<ompaul> hhahaha
<ompaul> gotcha
<Jucato> I just forgot to login :)
<ompaul> yeap 
 * mneptok bops around to the new B-52's album
<Seeker`> aren't the B-52's ancient
<mneptok> yeah, and so am i
<mneptok> so get off my lawn!
<mneptok> damn kids.
<Seeker`> mneptok: fair enough :)
<ompaul> mneptok, you would have gotten away with it if it wern't for the pesky kids and that dog ...
<Seeker`> when I was younger
<Seeker`> mneptok: did you have to get up 30 mins before you went to bed, spend 36 hours a day working in t' mine, and pay the owner for the privilege of working there...
<ompaul> Seeker`, you had it handy
<mneptok> when i was your age, any sucroplasm we harvested had to be regurgitated for the queen.
 * nikrud pulls up pant legs before tiptoeing through
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-05
<tomaw> Just in case any of you are watching, there are quite a few bots connecting that seem to be trying to join #ubuntu, so I have made it +r
<tomaw> and undone
<tomaw> LjL: you should teach floodbot that +r doesn't stop you speaking, just joining, so messaging the channel on -r is pointless
<LjL> tomaw: yes, i know that, i had in mind to fix that but i'm lazy :)
<tomaw> hehe
<LjL> alright, fixed (i think)
<LjL> tomaw: what were those, the usual turks?
<tomaw> Not sure, but there were *lots* of them
<LjL> pff, they're out of my backscroll. /me should annoy the konvi developers until they find a way to make scrolling of large text actually work
<LjL> ah yes i see... no that's not the turks' style
<LjL> and the floodbots didn't move a finger about all those bots?
<LjL> frustrating.
<LjL> gee i'
<LjL> m drunk. i bit my lip.
<mneptok> LjL: bite mine next? *eyebat*
 * LjL now bites his tongue
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (dalan)
<ubotu> BHSPitMonkey called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (tuntun)
<hischild> is it possible to get assistance with Cyborg in #ubuntu? he's refusing assistance
<ubotu> hischild called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> -13:14:56- :emma : I came in here because there was a rumor that I was banned from here, and I was testing that hypothesis :)
<Seeker`> In -uk
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> much better ways fo doing taht.
<PriceChild> We banned her... in order to get her into the channel?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: It would appear so
<Cyborg> hi
<Cyborg> unban in #kubuntu channel
<PriceChild> Hey there Cyborg, let me take a look
 * PriceChild sighs
<Jucato> yes he's very patient :)
<nikrud> what, you haven't done it yet PriceChild 
<elkbuntu> posthaste!
<Jucato> where's teh bantracker again? :)
<PriceChild> Jucato: /msg ubotu btlogin
<Jucato> PriceChild: he's *!*@89.32.28.3
<Jucato> oh ok
<Jucato> hm.. I'm going to act like a noob here... in Konvi's ban list, there are one Set By: douglas.freenode.net... what does that mean?
<Seveas> it means douglas was restarted after that ban was set and now has no information about who set it
<Jucato> ah
<Seveas> it also means that the time at which konvo says the ban was set is wrong
<nikrud> speaking of bantracker, ljl set me up in irc-team, but I'm not able to log in. I've been lurking for you Seveas 
<PriceChild> Sorry, only people with a 'c' in their name are allowed on the bantracker.
<nikrud> doh
<Jucato> PriceChild: sorry, Cyborg was mine :/
<Seveas> Sorry, only people without a 'c' in their name are allowed on the bantracker.
<PriceChild> lj.l, elk.y and nal,ioth get in because they are on the council, which has a 'c' in it
 * Jucato lost track of it
<nickrud> doh, doh, doh.
<Jucato> PriceChild: Cyborg = Kheops... didn' the council deal with him (according to Hobbsee)
<PriceChild> kheops? aren't you referring to kmos?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wrong nick.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> ah right.. but Kheops was still a problem :)
<Jucato> sorry for disturbing Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: np
<Jucato> Kheops was that guy in #kubuntu and ##linux who kept on asking about mounting NTFS, and when he doesn't get an answer or gets an unsatisfactory answer, insults the channel or the person who tried to help him
<Seveas> PriceChild, http://seveas.net:8001/ (beware, most links are dead but Encyclopedia works)
<PriceChild> Seveas: I love it!
<PriceChild> it creates endless possiblities
<PriceChild> ...
<PriceChild>  /msg ubotu2 make me a sandwich
<Jucato> (forgot sudo? :)
<Jucato> oh wait, you are its master already :P
<PriceChild> not quite yet
<nickrud> PriceChild you wanna come to ubuntu and deal with your cyborg you let loose on #ubuntu, or should I just ban him agian ;)
<hischild> oh you're handling it already ... thanks nickrud 
<hischild> not attempting to go to the limits here, but what can we (as normal users/helpers) on #ubuntu do, when someone goes out of line? *remembers cyborg*
<bod_> hi guys, i was shown a really informative site just now, about linux not being windows, e and hischild haulled soe guy out of #ubuntu to #bod_ to try and et him to understand us,.,. he then started braggin about windows, i was wondering if we could have this link --http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm -- into a factoid !lnw
<nickrud> hischild you did the right thing, coming here.
<bod_> but we can only tell, warn, threaten then call ops, i think is what hischild eans
 * bod_ apologizes about the dodgy buttons on his keyboard
<hischild> yeah .. that's what i'm wondering about, because earlier today i called !ops on #ubuntu with a noshow from ops
<hischild> which was about cyborg
<nickrud> sometimes I'm a little slow with the gun, I see a lot of idiots that do get a clue. I'm too softhearted sometimes. 
<bod_> but tbh ops cant be around all the time,.,.
<hischild> with 50 ops? sure there could be one around at a time? but i guess you're right ..
<nickrud> a lot of those ops are not ops in #ubuntu but other channels like -uk or such
<hischild> i see, that explains a lot. 
<bod_> dont get me wrong u do a brilliant job, but how about something like a forcefull move, where people with the know-how (people you tell) can make someone join #ubuntu-ops ?
<nickrud> heh. Others here will see that, bod_ . Maybe the council will consider it.
<bod_> cool
<bod_> ;~)
<bod_> theres a council?
<hischild> would love to see such a thing implemented :-) 
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<hischild> nice doc
<bod_> indeed,.,. but back to the original question, is there anythin in place that we can do, besides calling the ops?
<nickrud> not really. If an op isn't around, you'll just have to /ignore until one does show up.
<Seveas> !lnw
<ubotu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Seveas> !search lnw
<ubotu> Found: windows, lnw
<Seveas> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<hischild> Seveas: <3 nice one
<bod_> cheers ;~)
<PriceChild> nickrud: erm..... since when did i let cyborg loose on #ubuntu?
<nickrud> PriceChild looking back, I see it's #kubuntu . Thought you'd unbanned him after his part. 
<bod_> Ok, we have an idea, how about a room where we can have quiet words with people and try and get them to abide by the coc and rules without having to call you guys, soewhere where we can talk to offenders without clogging the main channel -- #ubuntu-volunteers    #ubuntu-problem   -- what do you think?
<nickrud> just wanted to blame someone, I'm from the us
<Hobbsee> bod_: what, ##moderation?
<PriceChild> nickrud: hehe ok :P I didn't do a thing.
<bod_> theres no one there Hobbsee 
<hischild> Hobbsee: no, just about ubuntu specific things
<PriceChild> PM?
<Hobbsee> bod_: there isn't usually
<bod_> identify not everyone is
<bod_> PriceChild, ^^
<hischild> we can't have a pm conv with everyone, as they usually refuse to register and identify. 
<PriceChild> yoda if you want to help out in ways like this, then why not set unfiltered on via nickserv?
<PriceChild> sorry, bod_ ^ ;)
<bod_> ?? ;~)
<bod_> whats that?
<PriceChild>  /msg nickserv help set unfiltered
<hischild> heh we learn something new everyday
<bod_> but that can only be done by those in the know
<PriceChild> but those not in the know don't want to help catalyse?
<PriceChild> you do, so it might be handy?
<bod_> ok, so how can i tell if unfiltered is on?
<hischild> -NickServ- Toggled UnFiltered [ON]
<hischild> bod_: ^
<bod_> -NickServ- Toggled UnFiltered [ON]
<bod_> irc confuses me ;~)
<hischild> hehe
<bod_> but a pm is a 1on1 convo,.,. i dont know everythin about the rules as im sure neither does hischild, surely a few people confrontin someone is better then 1
<bod_> we also cannot use factoids in pm's
<nickrud> thinks move slow in irc-council land, give them some time to ruminate ;)
<bod_> nickrud, what, uve asked them?
<nickrud> bod_ they will read what you've written (they often aren't all active at the same time)
<bod_> nickrud, cool, cheers, are any of them active now?
<nickrud> bod_ PriceChild is
<nickrud> or was
<bod_> wow, theres so much i dont know about this world ;~)
<Hobbsee> bod_: some people get intimidated by multiple poeple tellign them off
<LjL-Temp> bod_, hischild, either you do something without fuss and use PM, or do it publicly and use this channel, IMHO... what other sort of middle ground are you looking for?
<hischild> we're looking for a middle ground, where we can help people without having to bother the ops
<LjL-Temp> but public.
<hischild> yes. 
<Hobbsee> hischild: this doesn't bother the ops
<Hobbsee> hischild: only thing that bothers the ops, per se, is ! ops
<hischild> Hobbsee: i see. alright thanks
<Hobbsee> hischild: this doesn't generate highlights :)
<hischild> true
<bod_> with a channel we could confront most problems without having to use ! ops 
<Hobbsee> so, invite them here?
<PriceChild> You can always just invite them into random channels created spontaneously.
<PriceChild> I don't think there's a need for you to set up some new channel, with its own idlers, when this can be used, or pm
<bod_> PriceChild, we did that today,.,. but no ubotu to remid us of the coc -- but i think you make a good point, so i ask only that the forcefull forward to here be thought about, 
<PriceChild> but no ubotu to remid us of the coc? /msg ubotu coc
<hischild> PriceChild: in a pm conv we can't call in ubotu to tell us about the coc
<PriceChild> hischild: you can, /msg ubotu factoid > target_user
<PriceChild> then you tell the user to read the message from ubotu
<bod_> cant do ! coc | problematicPerson    though -- i admit a channel is a bit much,.,. but i believe the push to here could be very usefull for non-cooperative people
<bod_> sorry just saw last post
<hischild> PriceChild: exactly, we have to tell them to read the message, we can't call him in on a conv itself to join in
<LjL> look imho if you deem it's something that can be best resolved in PM, then PM, otherwise join here, invite them here, and discuss it. that won't bother the ops, since it's pretty ontopic for this channel.
<LjL> although i wouldn't be quite thrilled by this place becoming a flamewar haven (well, more than it is already), so still join-on-an-as-needed basis
<nickrud> having here will make sure ops have some oversite as well, even if it's delayed
 * nickrud needs a remedial grammer lesson
<hischild> LjL: we're trying to find a way, that we are able to help people who are not willing to listen at first. When possible we'll do that by PM, however Cyborg is an example of a user who refuses to accept help when given. When we can force a user in here you can have an oversight, and the main chan stays more or less clear
<LjL> hischild, perhaps i've missed something here, but how can anyone force someone into a channel?
<bod_> that was a proposal i made to a feature that could somehow be implemented
<LjL> except there is no way to implement it
<hischild> LjL: i think there is. You can redirect people based on hostmask from channels and send them here iirc. 
<bod_> oh, damn
<bod_> oh cool
<LjL> hischild, they can still pretty much refuse to join (there is even a umode just for that)
<LjL> and anyway you need to be an operator to do that, to begin with...
<LjL> that's a ban.
<bod_> not an operator perse, but someone with a specific op status, could you not have an op who has only 1 power?
<hischild> if you get a bot to do it for you, we don't need ops. Then set a limited number of folks to be able to do it and we're done
<LjL> bod_, nope
<bod_> really,.,.,.,.,.,.oh,.ok,.
<LjL> hischild, but basically banning is the highest (and most abusable) "power" than an op has.
<bod_> were not talking about banning anyone?
<hischild> LjL: i understand. That's why i'm not asking for any user to be given it, but rather a bot. And most of all, not make it permanent. 
<LjL> if people won't listen when explained things plainly, politely etc, they need to be told the hard way, in any case
<LjL> bod_: you're talking about banforwarding them to another channel. that's still a ban.
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (M_a_Ch_a_K_zR)
<bod_> LjL, but that ban could be set to be removed the instant the user is moved.
<PriceChild> I think if we are going to trust someone with this forwarding thing, we would trust them with ops.
<PriceChild> We are constantly on the lookout in #ubuntu for prospective new ops and recruit from there.
<hischild> PriceChild: i understand. 
<bod_> ok, well thanks guys,.,. cya later
<hischild> thanks for the thoughts and explanation. Good luck and till soon :-)
<LjL> if you need ubotwo in channels, please tell me fast, before it stops responding to my commands as usual
<Seveas> ubotu is already coming back :)
<Seveas> something's still eating all the memory
 * Hobbsee stops munching
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no ops-#ubuntuforums is <reply> Help zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb,  jenda, Vorian, MikeB-, k_mandla, bapoumba, HymnToLife, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza, Lord_Illidian pmdgandalf or pquarles!
<LjL> damn you price
<PriceChild> Yeah well.
<LjL> ccvp in #ubuntu
<LjL> Seveas: uhm, heppie has joined #gentoo (without spamming, he left) and now -offtopic... besides, the "huygens" ident, isn't that known?
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> heppie is spamming in multiple channels
<ubotu> In ubotu, lut4rp said: ubotu, lut4rp is cool
<Seveas> I am evil
<Seveas> with µbot, I can make apache (well, python code run with mod_python) fetch status and info from µbot via dbus. Which is sent out via ajax to a web interface where I can control ubotu2 :)
<Seveas> could create a mini mibbit this way :)
<PriceChild> i think i've been confused... µbot isn't ubotu2?
<PriceChild> ubotu2 is just µbot's presence on irc?
<jdong> does irssi have a command for compacting window numbers?
<jdong> through opening and closing of various channels and queries I've gotten quite some holes in my window 9-20 range that I'd like to fill
<PriceChild> jdong: 'compacting'? And how are you?
<jdong> PriceChild: I'm alive, got IV'ed some antibiotics and have to continue a 14-day course of oral antibiotics
<Seeker`> channel defragmentation
<jdong> PriceChild: the doctor did yell at me because of how close I apparently got to septicemia
<jdong> what Seeker` said
<jdong> basically I have like window 9, 11, 16, 21, 22, 23
<jdong> I want to flatten that to 9, 10, 11, 12, and so on
<PriceChild>  /win move ?
<jdong> no other way?
<PriceChild> oh or automatic?
<jdong> I was hoping for some built-in command
<PriceChild> so you want the active channels to stay with lower numbers?
<jdong> right
<PriceChild> and just do a /rearrange or something and it'll shuffle to do that/
<jdong> I've actually closed the other channels
<jdong> right
<jdong> I thought there's got to be a command for doing that
<PriceChild> sounds funky... i wouldn't like that though as its then harder to keep track of numbers...
<PriceChild> without using /win list
<PriceChild> never heard of it though and i assume you've googled
<jdong> well one wouldn't use it all that often
<PriceChild> jdong: would one not?
<jdong> PriceChild: I'd assume one wouldn't join and unjoin channels that often
<PriceChild> jdong: is my queen's english rubbing off on you/
<PriceChild> infact, is one's queen's english.....
<jdong> PriceChild: ha. you used rubbing. *giggle*
<PriceChild> I almost said 'am i rubbing off on you' then checked myself
<jdong> :D
<jdong> Well my work around here is done :)
<jdong> now I need to inject my seeds into Fedora :D
<Seveas> PriceChild, µbot is the name of the software, ubotu2 is a nickname
<PriceChild> ah okies
<jdong> does it do ballet?
<PriceChild> jdong: completely missed what you said 30 minutes ago somehow... well good you didn't :)
<Seveas> wazoo
<Seveas> joined from the webinterface :)
<Seveas> with ajaxness to update the page with the channel info
<Seveas> I'm good 
<PriceChild> woop woop
<Seveas> mochikit is a pretty nice piece of javascript
<Seveas> doesn't get in the way or impose rules, but still gives you a lot of help writing scripts
<Mez> Seveas, that a description of me ? :P
<Seveas> Mez, no, you often do get in the way and are no help at all
<Seveas> I'd say pretty much the opposite :P
 * Mez gives plenty of help writing scripts
<Mez> but yeah, I do get in the way
<Mez> well, maybe not you, but I
<Mez> ve helped out LjL quite a bit
<jdong> 16:34 -!- emma [n=emma@unaffiliated/emma] has left #ubuntuforums ["Someone  please send me a PM."]
<jdong> I'm gonna BF her into here to get that quit message changed. Anyone object?
<Seveas> muha!
 * jdong imagines Seveas clicking the online/offline button madly
<Seveas> the control page can now make it part and join
<Seveas> what else does one nee?
<Seveas> need
<PriceChild> jdong: no problem with that given the reasons for the ban in #ubuntu-ops
<PriceChild> jdong: however I would appreciate you speaking to her if around.
<Mez> Seveas, you live in Amsterdam right ?
<jdong> PriceChild: well since you seem to have had recent contact with her, can you just ask her to stop soliciting PMs in her /quit message?
<Seveas> Mez, no, I just work there
<PriceChild> jdong: will try
<Mez> Seveas, ah, well, it's not hard for you to get there. I should be there for a conference in June if you fancy going for a drink ?
<Seveas> what kind of conference? :)
<Mez> Seveas, http://www.phpconference.nl
<Seveas> ah, php, yuck :)
<Seveas> but drinks sounds good :)
<Mez> hehe, work are paying for it, and I did help run the UK counterpart
<Mez> Seveas, cool, well I'll speak to you closer to the date ;)
<PriceChild> jdong: she agreed to change it as a goodwill gesture to show she would like to cooperate.
<PriceChild> sorry, be cooperative wherever that is possible
<LjL> jdong, i don't object but err
<bod_> hey, whenever i try to post anything in #ubuntu-offtopic i et this message       #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel      am i banned or something?
<PriceChild> bod_: lemme take a look
<bod_> thankyou
<Seveas> you are muted
<Seveas> any idea why?
<bod_> ah, how do i become un-muted?
<bod_> no
<Seveas> I muted you march 12th apparently
<bod_> damn you,.lol,. why?
<Mez> Seveas, as well as drinks - GPG signing ? :P
<Seveas> Mez, sure
<Seveas> need to print out some more fingerprintslips
<bod_> Seveas, can i be un-muted plz ? ;~)
<Seveas> bod_, you were repeating the word egg and nothing else
<bod_> oh, sorry
<Seveas> in a discussion about which came first :)
<bod_> lol,. must of been a fun night ;~)
<Mez> Seveas, I'll probably just bring the laptop will be easier ;)
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> egg
<bod_> cheers Seveas 
<bod_> cya ,. (egg)
<jdong> PriceChild: ok, sounds good (wrt. emma)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-06
<nickrud> !slow 
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<nickrud> :)
<ompaul> !slow is The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ubotu> But slow already means something else!
<ompaul> !no slow is <reply> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> nickrud, now it never needs to be adapted again ;-)
<ompaul> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<nickrud> you are sooo good ;)
<ompaul> !no torrents are <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CDs) (choose the highest numbers) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can, spread the love!
<ompaul> !no torrents are <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CDs) (choose the highest numbers) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can.
<ompaul> hmm why de bot no likey
<ompaul> !no torrents are <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. http://releases.ubuntu.com/ \(CDs\) \(choose the highest numbers\) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can.
<ompaul> !no torrents are <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ CDs or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases DVDs Please download using the torrents if you can.
<ompaul> whoami
<ompaul> hah
<ompaul> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> ompaul
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<ompaul> !forget torrents
<ubotu> I'll forget that, ompaul
<ompaul> !torrents are <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ CDs or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases DVDs Please download using the torrents if you can.
<ompaul> dear me Seveas ^^ can you (A) add that factoid and (B) accept this as a possible bug report please
<LjL> what's the problem
<LjL> !unforget torrents
<ubotu> I suddenly remember torrents again, LjL
<LjL> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<nickrud> LjL 's magic wand restores lost memories. Lovely
<LjL> !no torrents is <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD). Please download using the torrents if you can!
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
 * ompaul gets confussed
<ompaul> why did it fail on me?
<ompaul> the - ?
<LjL> ompaul, because "torrents are" is not the same as "torrents is"
<ompaul> LjL, caught by my own grammar ....
<LjL> what did she catch you doing?
<nickrud> ba da boom
<LjL> now,
<LjL> !guishell
<ubotu> Several "hybrid" GUI command line interfaces are in development, see: http://www.bterm.org/ - http://linux.pte.hu/~pipas/CUI/ - http://hotwire-shell.org/
<LjL> find me a KDE one like those. now.
<LjL> if you can't find it, write it.
<nickrud> kde developers have enough to do without adding new stuff
<LjL> nickrud: i wish they wouldn't.
<LjL> but anyway, it's not like the stuff mentioned by ubotu is written by "GNOME developers"
<ompaul> !xterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xterm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * ompaul goes old skool and gets clobbered for it
<nickrud> LjL sory, it was justa chance to make fun of kde ;)
<nickrud> oh, something like  xterm is a terminal emulation program, considered obsolete.
<ompaul> nickrud, see 
<LjL> !xterm is <reply> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<nickrud> much better than anything I could come up with
<ompaul> nickrud, I have used these in real life: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/zoslnctr/v1r7/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.znetwork.doc/znetwork_261.html
<ompaul> nickrud,  a   looonnng time ago
<nickrud> ompaul I think I saw those around an ibm 360 once
<ompaul> nickrud, that would be the right place for them
<nickrud> played tic tac toe on it.
<ompaul> nickrud, the keyboard did not move it was part of the main terminal
<ompaul> nickrud, the heaviest terminal I ever went near
<nickrud> ompaul you forget how old I am. Separate keyboards were an innovation ;)
<ompaul> nickrud, yeah I forgetz
<nickrud> !xterm
<LjL> or a step back?
<ubotu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<LjL> my a500+ was all in the keyboard, and i never regretted that
<nickrud> that is sooooo god
<nickrud> good*
<ompaul> I have used vt100s 
<nickrud> those I've used, hooked up to an s100 bus z80
<nickrud> it was something like $2500, with 32k ram and 8krom. I was in heaven
<ompaul> nickrud, like all good computers of the day 
 * ompaul goes to the land of nod
<nalioth> nickrud: you and I and ompaul are of an older era
<nickrud> yup. Sorta like blacksmiths who became mechanics
<LjL> meh
<LjL> it's not like i haven't used computers with 32k ram and z80's
<LjL> well, it was a 64k ram and a 6502, but still :P
<nickrud> so you had a model t, youngster :)
<LjL> only because i was l33t
<nickrud> don't you ever sleep either ? must be like nearly 4am there
<LjL> still, my mom always tells me of when a bypasser was shocked overhearing my description of how some computers had a key called "Entew" while on others the same key was called "Wetuwn"
<LjL> when i was 3
<LjL> nah it's not even 3am
<nickrud> when I was 3, our tv's didn't even have remote controls. Then we got one of the first. Only problem was you couldn't jingle your keys in the same room, it changed the channel
<LjL> nickrud: i know what you're talking about, but i don't think anyone here has ever seen those.
<LjL> and, when i was 3, my tv was b/w
<LjL> remote control, not really
<nalioth> nickrud: when you were 3, you _were_ the remote control
<nickrud> yup
<LjL> uhm when i was 3, i was the jingling keys changing channels when that wasn't desired
<nickrud> finally, dinner time. See you guys soon
<LjL> err... what should i make of this
<LjL> [03:41:46] <Linux_Is_For_Gan> Hi, someone banned me, and I wanted to explain what happened to you, because I think it was an error [03:41:59] <LjL> join #ubuntu-ops and ask [03:42:08] <Linux_Is_For_Gan> ? [03:42:38] <Linux_Is_For_Gan> Well, I wanted to tell you about my ban, it was someone on my router. [03:42:55] <LjL> someone on your... router? [03:42:56] <Linux_Is_For_Gan> Someone on my router registered as [rocc], and I thought it was him or something.
<LjL>  [03:43:01] <Linux_Is_For_Gan> Yes, on my network, I mean. [03:43:08] <LjL> and why would someone be on your network? [03:43:23] <Linux_Is_For_Gan> Because it's not secured, while I'm configuring my computer for that.
<LjL> i banned this guy (while he was using another nickname - two nicknames actually) because it seemed like he was impersonating [Rocc] and talking to his own clone.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Hi, I wanted to say about my banning in #Ubuntu
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I was on my network, which is unsecured, and someone else in my neighborhood must have connected to it, and started impersonating [rocc]. I know a few friends that would do that. I was talking to rocc, and I didn't know who it was, and I guess you guys thought it was me because my IP was the same or something.
<LjL> Linux_Is_For_Gan: and how would your neighbors know that you were connected to #ubuntu?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Because we were talking about ubuntu a lot lately, and we've een getting in to it. and It's possible it's coincidence.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> If I was them, I'd know.
<LjL> why did you change your nickname to contact me? that doesn't make tracking what happened any easier
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Because my other one was banned
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> and I didn't know if I'd be able to contact you on it.
<LjL> so you were attempting to evade the ban?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> No, I was attempting to be able to talk to you to get it resolved.
<LjL> you get banned from channels, not from PM'ing
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Oh.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> well, I'm new to IRC.
<LjL> Linux_Is_For_Gan: even if your neighbors knew you were on #ubuntu, how would they know you were talking to [Rocc]?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Because they know what my username is on ubuntuforums, and it was the same
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> and I was talking to rocc from that?
<LjL> are aliens also involved?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> No, they're not.
<LjL> Linux_Is_For_Gan, you aren't *so* new to IRC, you've been here since march at least
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> No I haven't.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I just made my account today.
<LjL> one would figure you'd have secured your network in the meanwhile
<LjL> [23:08] *** ub3r31337!n=jd@dpc6746109171.direcpc.com has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> [23:12] <ub3r31337> version ctcp
<LjL> [23:13] <ub3r31337> how do I do a version ctcp
<LjL> (that was Session Start: Sat Mar 15 04:25:11 2008)
<Jordan_U> LjL, Nice sleuthing :)
<LjL> well i have to give him that it was a more original excuse than "it was my brother"
<Pici> it was your brother.
 * nickrud makes a note to be more cautious with his avatars
<LjL> jdong: (yes please)
<ubotu> izinucs called the ops in #ubuntu (sorry)
<nalioth> sorry klined
<nickrud> thanks
<tonyyarusso> why is tuntun on my hilights?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<nalioth> yep, they're here
<macogw> hey i just saw like 50 K-lines in #ubuntu...what's going on?
<nalioth> macogw: bots
<nalioth> would you like me to leave them?
<macogw> hah no i just saw a *ton* of joins and then a bunch of k-lines and was wondering what was up
<macogw> if it wasnt for irssi usually warning of netsplits, i would've thought it was that
<nalioth> well, if you didn't see a netsplit warning, it's usually a bot attack
<nalioth> #ubuntu is a desirable target for trolls
<nalioth> the most people to disrupt, you see
<macogw> ah ok
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<macogw> there are a lot of joins happening quickly in #ubuntu...more bots?
<tonyyarusso> looks like it
<elkbuntu> * FloodBot2 removes exempt on mib_3lsdqi99!i=3a13210e@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-dc825dbdc8d29 <--- eh?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: If you try to join #ubuntu from mibbit, you get forwarded to -proxy-users.  If you stay a moment, it sets an exemption for you to join #ubuntu.  Once you leave, it removes the exemption for your session.
<elkbuntu> oh, nice
<tonyyarusso> yeah, it's pretty smart
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rodserling said: !rmssong is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, BaD_CrC said: ubotu: rmssong is <reply> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rodserling said: !rmssong is <reply> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<Daviey> hmm, should it be that or Soulja boy :)
<Seveas> --- Loaded Chanserv helper 1.0.8 by Seveas <dennis@kaarsemaker.net>
<Seveas> now bans mibbit users by ident, not hostmask :)
<Hobbsee> ooo
<Hobbsee> ie, by real IP
<Seveas> yup
<nalioth> by the hex _AND_ IP, right, Seveas ?
<Seveas> -EPARSE
<Seveas> what do you mean>
<nalioth> mibbit users connect with their connecting IP shown as their ident in hexidecimal.  does your chanserv.py ban both the hex (which will stop 90% of all reconnects through other gateways) _AND_ the numeric IP ( to keep them from just directly connecting and bypassing the hex ban ) ?
 * nalioth goes to hunt down a mibbit user for an example
<Seveas> ah right
<Seveas> it does not, but nice idea
<Seveas> it now does this
<Seveas> --- Seveas sets ban on *!i=53a0071a@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/*
<nalioth> [i=62d531e0@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-c62de1fb97ef4583] has joined #ubuntu-proxy-users
<nalioth> -!- Irssi: 62d531e0 = 98.213.49.224
<nalioth> Seveas: i have an irssi script to convert hex > IP
<Seveas> don't need a script for that
<Seveas> socket.inet_ntoa(struct.pack('!I',eval('0x'+ip)))
<Fragglerock> you wanted a victim?
<nalioth> Seveas: if you're gonna make your chanserv.py non-#ubuntu specific, you might like to add that feature
<nalioth> victim?
 * nalioth puts on his hip waders
<Fragglerock> that works
<Fragglerock> or not
<Seveas> now it does
<Fragglerock> does it
<nalioth> Seveas: if you just ban *!i=53a0071a@* it'll work for all the gateways that pass the hex as an ident ( and not just mibbit )
<Seveas> Fragglerock, what can we do for you?
<Gary> sorry Seveas I read those bans wrong
<nalioth> Gary: fragglerock is connecting from a gateway
<Seveas> nalioth, that makes sense. Even beats cloaks :)
 * nalioth has grown more sneaky as a staffer   :|
<nalioth> or is that more lazy ?
<nalioth> and seveas, remember to use ?=1234abcd@* instead of i= or n=
<Seveas> how evil is it not to detect mibbit but 8-char hex idents?
 * nalioth bans by ident when he catches any gateway user misbehaving
<nalioth> stops return visits from another gateway
<Seveas> no, I mean for detecting gateway users
<Seveas> now I do this:
<Seveas> 319                 if self.mask[1].startswith('gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com'):
<Seveas> 3
<Seveas> could do if hex_ip_regex.match(self.mask[1])
<nalioth> gateway/web will indicate a proxy user
<Gary> Seveas: unaffiliated cloaks will not mask a mibbit user, but project ones will
<Seveas> Gary, they won't mask the ident
<Seveas> nalioth, not with a project cloak
 * nalioth masks Gary 
<nalioth> Seveas: look for the hex ( like fragglerock had )
<Seveas> that's what I'm saying :)
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> works now
<Gary> yay
<Gary> want to test it on a cloaked mibbit user?
<Seveas> sure, why not
<fragglerock> seems to work
<Gary> does it work on a normal user (try me)
<Gary> cool
 * Gary misses chanserv.py
<Seveas> --- Bans matching mib_zt0fsh!i=53a0071a@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-66b3b8e44f5fe882 (seveas.demon.nl)
<Seveas> --- *!?=53a0071a@*
<Seveas> --- Bans matching mib_zt0fsh!i=53a0071a@83.160.7.26 (seveas.demon.nl)
<Seveas> --- *!*@83.160.7.26
<Seveas> --- *!?=53a0071a@*
<Seveas> /cs bans sees it as well
<Seveas> now for /cs unban
<Seveas> Gary, make irssi-python work and you'll have chanserv.py for irssi :)
<Gary> Seveas: did you like my version reply
<Seveas> Gary, it's not the worst in history
<Gary> I thought it was very clever, for me
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (ultramalf)
<ompaul> ban forwarded to here or so it appears
<ompaul> gone anyway 
<LjL> !staff | eng2 (serial poet) spamming #kubuntu ##linux and others
<ubotu> eng2 (serial poet) spamming #kubuntu ##linux and others: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> serial poet, now there's an intersting crime :)
<LjL> Seveas: but hardly unheard of in here :)
<Seveas> true
<LjL> Seveas: see -irc by the way, about ubotu and -se
<Seveas> not in there
<Seveas> care to summarize?
<LjL> Seveas: ah yeah, nothing, nafallo just wanted ubotu in there in an attempt to get the channel back on track (it appears to be roaming), so i joined it.
<LjL> Seveas: (and look at what he just said - i can't do that)
<Seveas> k
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> I have a question, 
<mohi> How can someone cloak his/her IP like ubuntu/members/Name ?
<mc44> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mc44> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<mohi> ty mc44 :)
<ompaul> mohi, is there anything else?
<ompaul> uberator, is there anything we can help with?
<uberator> ompaul: community college, indiana it's that you don't try and do anything which is likely to be stopped by an actionshrimp. it's just not worth the tax penalty
<ompaul> what?
<ompaul> uberator, that was something I could not parse
<uberator> ompaul: thats all. uberator i dont need to fix anything i think :). well may be some things yes
<mohi> ompaul: no thanks. :) I'm reading and working on it. I'm ubuntu-ir forum and wiki staff and wanna become ubuntu member (if its possible) :)
<ompaul> mohi, I know who you are ;-)
<ompaul> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<mohi> ompaul: oh! ;) ok
<ompaul> uberator, so ehh anything else?
<uberator> ompaul: thats all. uberator i dont need to fix anything i think :). well may be some things yes
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> @test
<nickrud> uberator seems to be a bot, don't you think?
<ompaul> nickrud, I got that feeling
<Seeker`> uberator: how can we help you?
<uberator> Seeker`: rarely more than a half-dozen
<Seeker`> ompaul: your friend is back :)
<nickrud> uberator are you a bot?
<Seeker`> uberator: where are you from?
<uberator> Seeker`: it's hard to be sure
<Seeker`> nickrud: try uberator: question
<nickrud> uberator: are you a bot?
<uberator> nickrud: rarely more than a half-dozen
<mc44> uberator: how many eggs do you buy?
<Seeker`> uberator: does it always take you 7 seconds to respond?
<uberator> mc44: that's exactly right
<uberator> Seeker`: that's exactly right
<mc44> damn
<ompaul> uberator, long tall right
<Seeker`> I wonder who told him to join
<uberator> ompaul: forever.
<nickrud> not even a very smart bot
<Seeker`> can anyone find out who "owns" uberator?
<ompaul> Seeker`, no one here that we can see
<Seeker`> just got: -19:03:35- ASLi_Afyon:  100 Konturrree Caammda Soyuuyorum Ekleeee Beyenmesssenn Göndermemeee Bekliyorummm Canan.ist22 @
<Seeker`> in PM
<Seeker`> he joined #ubuntu about 15 mins ago, hasn't said anything since
<Seveas> removed
<Seeker`> cool
<User790> Hello all
<MaDDoG300> Anyone home
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<MaDDoG300> Im having trouble with multimixing
<Seeker`> This isn't a support channel
<MaDDoG300> ah im sorry 
<MaDDoG300> I was giving this channel by a friend
<MaDDoG300> my appologies
<LjL> !staff | SexyGirL spamming #ubuntu and #gentoo
<ubotu> SexyGirL spamming #ubuntu and #gentoo: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> LjL, and #perl
<ompaul> hehe
<Seveas> Pici, poke
<Pici> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> Pici, can I take a look at your bantracker code?
<LjL> it's, like, on launchpad?
<Pici> Seveas: its on LP: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bnrubin/ubuntu-bots/bantracker-devel/files
<Pici> its like, on the ubuntu-bots project page too
<Seveas> heh, didn't know :)
<Pici> I havent touched it in a while though :/
<Seveas> gonna see how much of it is usable in µbot
 * LjL takes bets he'll rewrite regardless
 * Pici thinks so too
<Seveas> I'll need to rewrite quite a bit of it anyway
<Seveas> but I'm fighting dbus first
<LjL> amateur... i'm fighting dtrain
<PriceChild> :)
<ubotu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<alan_m> quick question for team meetings, who did our last team meeting transcript for the forum beginner team?
<PriceChild> alan_m: erm, probably best you ask the team leader, or read the diffs on the wiki if its there
<alan_m> Thanks PriceChild 
<alan_m> ill ask bodhi if he's got his logs for that night.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-30
<Seeker`> anyone "know" shadow5?
<ikonia> no
<Flannel> erm... seriously?
<Seeker`> Flannel: ?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Flannel> Seeker`: Nothing.  Ignore me.
<jpowermacg4> oh LjL you there?
<Flannel> Howdy jpowermacg4
<jpowermacg4> hi
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: How can we help you today?
<jpowermacg4> oh well LjL wanted to talk to me but I think he might be away or something
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: Yeah, we banned you from #ubuntu because of your bot
<jpowermacg4> yeah i noticed he called my newest command which i forgot to disable
<Flannel> Or, forwarded you here, to be more specific.
<Flannel> Why do you have your bot in #ubuntu anyway?
<jpowermacg4> testing it on the biggest channel on IRC
<Flannel> What is there to test?
<jpowermacg4> lots of things really... from the buffers to accurately keeping track of information.
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: What sort of information?
<jpowermacg4> want a pastebin of it?
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: Sure.
<jpowermacg4> ok note though the arrays are not in the final format in this bot.
<Flannel> Oh, I don't need the code.
<Flannel> I'm just wondering what it keeps track of, etc.
<jpowermacg4> yeah imma show you the arrays
<jpowermacg4> http://pastebin.com/d439f50a5
<jpowermacg4> that's what it's tracking in this bot for now.
<Flannel> So, just topic information and the userlist?
<jpowermacg4> yeah... however... i plan on tracking channel-modes and user-modes in the futher
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: To what end?
<jpowermacg4> uh well... channel modes it will keep track of to know how to handle channel... like moderated, colors, topic changable by, spam limits and what not
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: right, but what are you hoping to accomplish by keeping track of all of these things?
<jpowermacg4> and usermodes it will also have to provide different levels of functionality
<jpowermacg4> well... i hope to do what all IRC clients do.
<jpowermacg4> i'm designing my bot all the way up to IRC client functionality
<jpowermacg4> that way there wouldn't be any shortfalls in the futher when i'm coding it
<Flannel> Why does an IRC client need to process commands?
<jpowermacg4> i actually started my bot as a simple way to make some features because i didn't know how to use other bots
<Flannel> that is, triggered things.
<jpowermacg4> well it's going to be a bot also.
<jpowermacg4> but like how my old bot was programmed.. it's pretty dumb in not having a solid foundation under it.
<jpowermacg4> so i ended up starting to write that solid foundation now
<jpowermacg4> and, a lot of people i know online also are making bots... and are pretty complex also
<jpowermacg4> so hense the reason it keeps getting more stuff added in
<jpowermacg4> so lol, hanging around some of the more complex bots, means mines gets more complex too
<Flannel> Alright.  If you don't mind, We'd like to talk it over (and many of us are idle right now, etc).  I don't mind unbanning you so you can get support/etc if you'd like, but for the moment, please keep the bot out of Ubuntu channels.
<jpowermacg4> ok... you know though.. something told me before i left that I shoulda did something to prevent a command from triggering
<jpowermacg4> the one that triggered was the newest one i put in.. i was gonna force it off to no where.. but i didn't actually.
<jpowermacg4> next time i'll put a override in so it doesn't accidently trigger
<Flannel> We'll keep that in mind when we're discussing it.
<jpowermacg4> ok
<jpowermacg4> it's successfully passed my one of my last test too, all info on the other channels at least are finally correct :D
<Flannel> jpowermacg4: Alright, you're unbanned in #ubuntu, remember, no bot until we talk it over and get back to you (if we don't get back to you within a couple of days, feel free to come back and ask here)
<jpowermacg4> ok
<jpowermacg4> thanks
<Flannel> Thank you.
<jpowermacg4> I'm gonna code in a !command section override now to force it to only send to a certain channel(s)
<jpowermacg4> got in a temp fix to just PM me on the override
<jpowermacg4> if($commandsoff == 1)
<jpowermacg4> 				$ex[2] = "jpowermacg4";
<nalioth> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * tsimpson pokes jpowermacg4 to read ubottu's message
<jpowermacg4> oh, should i stay here till i get a reply or what?
<tsimpson> jpowermacg4: we prefer to keep the channel free of idlers
<tsimpson> (that aren't ops)
<tsimpson> fell free to come back if you have any other questions/comments though
<jpowermacg4> oh ok
<Myrtti> why does dj_ryan ring a bell?
<Myrtti> illinois != california
<ziroday> Could someone talk to Dice_  please, he's constantly offtopic
<ziroday> and refuses to go to #ubuntu-offtopic or anywhere similar
<ziroday> thanks!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !hateball is the face of rww rolled up
<elky> Myrtti, because any name with 'ryan' in it makes us think spammerboy
<ikonia> Jess3: hi there, what seems to be the problem ?
<ikonia> @bansearch Jess3 
<ubottu> No matches found for jess3!n=jassen12@d5153d1f1.access.telenet.be in any channel
<Jess3> trying to install ubuntu on a laptop but failing at it
<Jess3> its weird and tried some stuff but can't figure it out
<Jess3> *here is what I did*
<ikonia> Jess3: sorry - no I mean what happened when you tried to join #ubuntu 
<Jess3> you said join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Jess3: this channel is not for help, it's for the people who moderate the channel
<Jess3> so i joined here
<Jess3> -.-
<ikonia> Jess3: yes to find out why you where having problems joining #ubuntu - which is the help channel
<Jess3> :p
<Jess3> typos ftw
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> oh I guess he made a typo with the channel name
<ikonia> @bansearch host-static-89-41-127-129.moldtelecom.md
<ubottu> No matches found for host-static-89-41-127-129.moldtelecom.md!*@* in any channel
<elky> typo of what?
<ikonia> the channel name
<ikonia> he was in #freenode saying he couldn't join #ubuntu - he got redirected
<elky> ...
<elky> what possessed him to add a hyphen and extra letters then?
<ikonia> no idea???
<elky> nutters
<ikonia> yes, I think so 
<elky> anyway, fujisan has been back on the network i believe
<ikonia> so I saw
<jussi01> elky: yeah, christel mentioned in -women
<elky> jussi01, christel did?
<jussi01> yeah, yesterday
<ikonia> jussi01: what are you doing in -women
<ikonia> you dirty old man
<ikonia> do the women not fear you?
<elky> i'm talking this evening. as in an hour ago
<jussi01> elky: oh..
<ikonia> I saw him as SnakeyEyes
<elky> * Yamata (n=nihongo@212.116.219.52) has joined #ubuntu-women
<elky> * Yamata (n=nihongo@212.116.219.52) has left #ubuntu-women
<elky> <elky> christel, i think you'll find ^that was fujisan
<elky> <Mamarok> oh no, not again :(
<elky> <elky> * #archlinux.pl n=Tom 212.116.219.52 irc.freenode.net unx H :0 T
<elky> <elky> this intrigues me
<elky> <elky> but the reason i say it's fujisan is because he got booted from oftc last night for deciding to stalk me there to pester me to make christel un-kline him here.... then returned on that ip
<elky> <elky> he was * Fujiosan (~Japan@212.116.219.92) before that. * SnakeyEyes (~UK@16-42-215.ftth.xms.internl.net) after that
<christel> /25/25
<elky> there's actually 2 current connections from the 212*52 address currently
<jussi01> lovely...
<christel> he came back yesterday demanding to be on the freenode podcast
<christel> "to tell his story"
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> just fell of chair laughing
<ikonia> christel: please can I be on the freenode TV show
<jussi01> me me me!!!
<jussi01> :D
<elky> so i'm guessing proxy funs
<christel> mind, after a while, he claimed he wasnt him, he was er, his friend and we had to understand that he had "a disability which makes him do stuff like this"
<christel> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> christel: ahhh a friend again
<popey> it was very odd
<ikonia> for someone who has so many friends he seems to be on IRC a lot when they are visiting him
<christel> if we said no, he would make his own podcast and invite other disgruntled users, like paddy to partake!
<ikonia> popey: are you lurking in -women too !
<christel> to show us for the corrupt bastards we are!
<popey> no this was in the podcast channel ikonia 
<jussi01> popey: you cant say that... you are very odd yourself :P
<christel> it was a very special moment :)
<popey> jussi01: I am?
<elky> there's also 3 on from 212*91 which is one short of the other 212* he was using last night
 * popey joins #ubuntu-odd
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> christel "special" moment
<ikonia> laughing hard
<christel> hehe
<jussi01> ikonia: btw, see pm
<ikonia> oops
<jussi01> popey: now we have to write a program called "odd", just so we can really have that channel :D
<popey> "Optimized DD" which just runs dd with large block sizes or something
<ikonia> jussi01: what was that cluster product called "brainfuck" or something, I wonder how that would sit with #ubuntu-brainfuck
<popey> brainfsck is a language
<ikonia> ahhh it may have been that
<ikonia> I don't remember all the details I just remember it being discussed
<popey> ooo, i have an idea for a project called odd :)
 * popey needs to not latch on to stupid ideas so easily
<jussi01> popey: what is it?
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> an application that only adds odd numbers together ?
<popey> stoppit!
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> popey: it could be a mind map... "mind map for things you find odd" :D
<bazhang> * [Anikkka] (n=ircap8@82.158.202.159.dyn.user.ono.com): IRcap[8.32] • www.ircap.es  bot? apparently randomly PMing folks
<jrib> bazhang: yes, I pmed and banned
<jrib> just got the same line as a response over and over
<bazhang> jrib, not sure if that was a bot or not, but the /whois info made me concerned
<bazhang> troll alert in -ot (arcticpenguin)
<bazhang> * [app1e] (n=app1e@217.8.236.174): purple    * app1e should admit he's an groovyOrange... he's not an apple... yeah/// he says what he wants///
<masoud> i have a problem at make ?
<masoud> when i try to make drakx-installer-binaries-1.32 i get:
<masoud> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/masoud/Desktop/srpm/drakx-installer-binaries-1.32/drakx-installer-binaries-1.32/mdk-stage1/pcmcia'
<masoud> diet gcc -D__linux__ -Wall -Werror -Wno-deprecated-declarations -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -c -I.. -D_BSD_SOURCE -Dlint -I/usr/lib/dietlibc/include -I. -c lex_config.c -o lex_config.o
<masoud> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<masoud> <stdout>:1875: error: ‘yy_flex_strlen’ defined but not used
<masoud> make[1]: *** [lex_config.o] Error 1
<masoud> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/masoud/Desktop/srpm/drakx-installer-binaries-1.32/drakx-installer-binaries-1.32/mdk-stage1/pcmcia'
<masoud> make: *** [dirs] Error 1
<Myrtti> what on earth?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> erm, this isn't a support channel, have you tried #ubuntu
 * genii makes a fresh urn of strong coffee
<masoud> is anybody know problem error above ?
<Myrtti> masoud: have you asked at #ubuntu, this isn't a support channel?
<Myrtti> or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<masoud> thank
<Myrtti> masoud: also in the future, use pastebin
<Myrtti> pasting stuff like that on the channel is very very very bad manners
<Myrtti> VERY bad manners
<Myrtti> masoud: if you have no other questions about the Ubuntu IRC channels and their operations, please leave :-)
<Myrtti> masoud: hello
<genii> Hehe some guy tinkering with his newfound copy/paste abilities got told to stop flooding in #u
 * genii sips
<genii> Did kubrick or so have a hiccup?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu+1 CosmicChaos attitude again - has been warned a few times, think's it's funny in pm "attitude is attutide" etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> 21:51 <CosmicChaos> the big fat sack showing im the king
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> 21:58 <CosmicChaos> your wish is irrelevant i can spam you until you take action
<ikonia> demanding I remove the ban
<Seeker`> eugh
<ikonia> !staff | cosmicchaos threatening to ban dodge
<ubottu> cosmicchaos threatening to ban dodge: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> 21:59 <CosmicChaos> fine ill get new access in some weeks and already want to get a new  registration
<ikonia> 21:59 <ikonia> ok
<ikonia> 22:00 <CosmicChaos> ill dont care your restriction shit 
<nalioth> ikonia: actions speak louder than words
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> this isn't the first time though
<Flannel> LjL: You're so silly.  Arguing with yourself. ;)
<LjL> heh
<ikonia> hello bazhang_ 
<bazhang> 0/
<Seeker`> hi
<ikonia> FYI CosmicChaos still ranting at me in pm
<ikonia> 23:02 <CosmicChaos> indeed gnu/linx has a very sucking officialism, be proud to be part of  the beast with the beauty face, and the shitting ashole
<ikonia> if he asks to be unbanned while I'm asleep, Id suggest against it, he's been ranting to a black hole for hours now
<LjL> ikonia: where is he banned from?
<ikonia> +1
<ubot2_> Factoid '1' not found
<LjL> die bot
<ikonia> ha
<Mez> 1
<Mez> 2
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-31
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell felix-da-catz_zz about away
<Flannel> Hi bedon, how can we help you today?
<bazhang> bedon, please dont idle here.
<Flannel> bazhang: Provoking trolls doesn't really help.
<bazhang> hmm.
<bazhang> oh fun PM
<bazhang> and now he has taken it to the main channel :/
<elky> any sign of the stalker trio today?
<bazhang> icebuntu/groovy/shadeslayer?
<elky> fruity, umakant and fujisan
<bazhang> fruity is staying in ##english as app1e, no sign of icebuntu nor fujiosan/etc I have seen
<Nephilus> ikonia: i was just unbanned for two or so hours. why am i banned again?
<Nephilus> and how long am i banned?
<Nephilus> i really need help with something :(
<Nephilus> oh well
<tsimpson> you wern't unbanned
<tsimpson> you connected from another IP
<tsimpson> oh, no you didn't
<tsimpson> but the server thought you did
<Nephilus> so what happened?
<Nephilus> oh
<tsimpson> apparently a DNS failure
<Nephilus> well that was kind of dissapointing lol
<Nephilus> How long am i banned?
<Nephilus> forever?
<tsimpson> until someone unbans you
<Nephilus> :( that doesn't sound fun lol
<tsimpson> a ban is not meant to be "fun"
<Myrtti> lol.
<Nephilus> but i didn't know what i did i made fun of kde and got kicked and tried to get back on and then was banned
<Myrtti> see, you *do* know what you did
<tsimpson> no, you made fun of KDE, were asked to stay on topic and asked "Is linus still alive?"
<tsimpson> then were kicked
<tsimpson> then joined and asked it again, then banned
<Nephilus> yes because i didn't know if he was alive-wait because i was off topic? because linus being alive was off topic?
<Nephilus> well that makes more sense
<tsimpson> also, making fun of KDE is offtopic
<tsimpson> it's a support channel, not a random chat channel
<Nephilus> just a bit
<tsimpson> no, totally offtopic
<tsimpson> 100% offtopic
<Myrtti> "just a bit" - if you think it's just a bit offtopic, then it's too much.
<Nephilus> lol
<Myrtti> there's no way of saying "this much offtopic is ok" and "this amount is not"
<Myrtti> so - no offtopic.
<Nephilus> thanks for clarifying tsimpson 
<Nephilus> and Myrtti
<tsimpson> odd that the server showed them as Nephilus!n=nephilus@75.50.59.51 earlier
<jussi01> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> tsimpson: question, for you, how did you get apache to recognise the website and go to the right place when we had ubottu.com and jussi01.com in the same server?
<Myrtti> :->
<tsimpson> jussi01: HTTP 1.1
 * Myrtti pinches jussi01s cheek
<tsimpson> basically the web browser sends the hostname to the web server
<jussi01> ok, I knew Id get that reaction from Myrtti :P
<tsimpson> in the header, appache just checks that
<ikonia> apologies for Nephilus he's playing dumb and knows exactly what he was doing
<elky> they usually do
<ikonia> I should have been more thorough in banning him
<ikonia> I will try to speak to him again now to get this resolved as I explained to him yesterday he had to come here and he's tried a few ubuntu channels to gain support rather than just discussing it with us
<tsimpson> ikonia: the ban was fine, but for some reason DNS failed
<ikonia> ah
<bazhang> * Yamata (n=nihongo@212.116.219.52)
<ikonia> bazhang:  ?
<bazhang> ikonia, that is Fujisan
<bazhang> elky, was asking about him earlier
<ikonia> oh really
<bazhang> he is back to stalking fulltime it seems
<ikonia> don't know how these people have the time to put the effort in to messing around on irc
<bazhang> they dont make the effort, they just seek the lowest common denominator and sink with it.
<elky> that is indeed fujisan
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<jussi01> d!ftp
<jussi01> grr
<jussi01> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jussi01> hrm...
<ikonia> ftp is dead - user scp 
<ikonia> user
 * ikonia drops italian accent 
<ikonia> use
 * jussi01 hugs ikonia
<jpds> http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<jussi01> ikonia: PM
<ubottu> topyli called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> false alarm
<jussi01> err?
 * topyli hides, shames
 * jussi01 throws topyli out
 * genii makes more coffee
 * ikonia ejoys free fish and chips
 * Myrtti had fish and chips yesterday, got a haunted visit of a Spirit Of All The Haddocks Fried in a nightmare
<pleia2> nom nom fish n chips
<ikonia> taste better free
<Myrtti> hello bedon
<Myrtti> bedon: how can we help you?
<ikonia> is he on a forward as he's been in / out a few times today
<Myrtti> probably, yes
<Myrtti> @bansearch bedon 
<ubottu> No matches found for bedon!n=paul@70.48.78.193 in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@70.48.78.193 
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@70.48.78.193 in any channel
<Myrtti> hm
<ubottu> In ubottu, Nithrin said: It is set on HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<genii> I find it amusing how many people try to converse wit the bot
<genii> *with
<jussi01> genii: we all do...
<jussi01> found a cool quote today :)
<jussi01> ?The global corporations that profit from copyright are lobbying for draconian punishments, and to increase their copyright powers, while suppressing public access to technology. But if we seriously hope to serve the only legitimate purpose of copyright?to promote progress, for the benefit of the public?then we must make changes in the other direction.?
<ikonia> bedon: what's up ?
<bedon> ok 
<bedon> Ttying to be a ubuntu user 
<Myrtti> bedon: which channel did you try to join?
<bedon> a few 4 or 5 and 3 in french
<Myrtti> those pesky italians
 * LjL is not sure what is happening to his connection
 * Myrtti has no idea about anything anymore
<Mez> Myrtti: I know that feeling all to well
<LjL> oh lord
<LjL> i was wondering who rrwutebi might be
<Myrtti> does anyone have any idea how bedon ends up here?
<LjL> i know that one is *not* me
<Myrtti> ditto
<LjL> bedon, do you have any questions for ubuntu operators? if not, i must ask you to part this channel
<bedon> sorry 
<bedon> i will go I am not operator of any kind Just inrerest on Ubuntu
<bedon> you have any suggest for newbe on Ubuntu !
<LjL> try asking #ubuntu-offtopic, this is not the right channel
<bedon> ok merci  bye :)
 * genii hands out more mugs of coffee
<genii> LjL: Is both of those you kidding around, or an interloper?
<LjL> genii: TIS AN IMPOSTERZ
<genii> Interesting
<LjL> genii: it's my right brain lobe, it's disconnected from the left and has a life of its own.
<LjL> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<LjL> !no envyng is <reply> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, apachelogger said: ubottu: that is what I meant with $app referencing the unavailable documentation
<ubottu> In ubottu, genii said: ubottu Racism is intolerance of different societies, peoples, or customs and is not tolerated.
<LjL> is that needed? i'd say it's definitely implicit in the coc, and !scope
<jussi01> and !o4o
<jussi01> LjL: btw, we think we have worked out the bug
<LjL> jussi01: which bug?
<jussi01> LjL: with the PMs of the channel name
<LjL> jussi01: ah, right. it had to do with +mz?
<jussi01> LjL: its a problem with the client, or rather the ircd sending a badly formated message 
<jussi01> LjL: yea
<jussi01> [13:02:56] <Kvant> jussi01, seems there's an extra space sent before the channel name
<LjL> jussi01: there is? i didn't notice that
<genii> LjL: Have a guy in #k going on about "whitebuntu" etc 
<LjL> jussi01: i don't see any extra space...
<jussi01> LjL: Im not sure exactly how it works...
<LjL> :ljl2!n=ljl@93-32-50-62.ip32.fastwebnet.it PRIVMSG #ubuntu-read-topic :blah
<LjL> this looks like a perfectly ok message to me
<jussi01> LjL: but if I understand it correctly, the reason it sends the channel name is cause of the space
<LjL> never two spaces in a row
<LjL> jussi01: oh, waitwait, you're right
<jussi01> :)
<LjL> jussi01: the above was a message sent by an *op*
<jussi01> ahh
<LjL> but the message sent by a non-op is like this
<LjL> :ljl3!n=ljl@93-32-50-62.ip32.fastwebnet.it PRIVMSG  #ubuntu-read-topic :blih
<LjL> and it does have two spaces after privmsg
<jussi01> yep
<jussi01> thats the issue
<LjL> (although i still think it's Quassel that's broken, IIRC the RFC doesn't say you MUST use one space)
<ikonia> LjL: did you just part #k ?
<LjL> ikonia: no?
<ikonia>           [n=lorenzo@host109-87-dynamic.61-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has 
<ikonia> thought that was you
<LjL> nope it's not
<LjL> i'm not on Telecom
<LjL> ikonia: besides, i'd never use my first name as an irc nickname :)
<jussi01> LjL's clones are attacking!!
<genii> jussi01: Don't scare me like that
<genii> I already had a confusing time earlier with the LjL-2 thing
<genii-2> genii
<genii-2> hi
 * genii smacks LjL
<Seeker`> whois genii-2 
<genii-2> seeker`, try with a slash
<Seeker`> genii-2: really? why would I do that?
<Seeker`> :P
 * genii-around sips
<Seeker`> why do we have two genii's?
<LjL> isn't it three?
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Seeker`> LjL: I assumes genii-2 was you
<genii> Seeker`: The hostmask sorta fit
<LjL> no, it was an imposterz
<Seeker`> :O
<jpds> OK...
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> ikonia: see your pm ;)
<Seeker`> lo jussi01 
<jussi01> hi Seeker`
<jussi01> Seeker`: Im sorry, Im just off to bed...
<Seeker`> OMG! I'll hold that against you for ever and ever!!
<jussi01> hahaha
<Seeker`> how dare you sleep!
<Seeker`> :P
<Nephilus> hello. I is here to discuss getting my ban removed hopefully :)
<LjL> why were you banned Nephilus?
<Nephilus> off topic
<LjL> repeatedly?
<Nephilus> I was offtopic and then said another off topic subject
<Nephilus> yes
<LjL> Nephilus: it seems that you were warned, but did it again, were warned again, did it again - something like that... so what should make us think you won't just do it again?
<Nephilus> well the second time i didn't know it was really offtopic in fact i didn't quite understand what i was kicked for so when i didn't get a reply and just got kicked i just thought it was automatic or something and i wouldn't do it again because if i do i'll get banned and won't be able to get help if cp ever gets buggy
<Seeker`> mechanic: how can we help you?
<LjL> Nephilus: i see. well, i'm not comfortable with removing your ban right now (you were last banned just today after all), so please let's see if the op who originally banned you will be around in the next minutes
<Nephilus> okay btw ikonia banned me
<Nephilus> thanks for your time ;)
<Nephilus> whoops :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said: !no, jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> !no, jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Nephilus: it doesn't seem like ikonia is around, i think you should come back tomorrow
<Nephilus> Okay
<Nephilus> thanks anyways
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops nephilus Request to unban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, otm said: !wtf is the purpose of the !?
<Seeker`> otm: how can we help you?
<otm> sorry i came here by accident
<Seeker`> please don't idle in here
<otm> what is this place?
<LjL> otm: type /topic
<Myrtti> @bansearch otm 
<ubottu> No matches found for otm!n=tom@92.23.3.220 in any channel
<Myrtti> ooh, chocolate
<LjL> Myrtti: he found out from the bot's reply
 * Myrtti offers chocolate orange to LjL 
<otm> am i...dead?
<LjL> otm: i hope not, i wouldn't like to be a medium
<LjL> Myrtti: may i have the chocolate without the orange?
<Myrtti> sure, you can have the Simpsons egg
<Seeker`> Myrtti: try lindt 90% cocoa chocolate, or green and blacks 85%
<LjL> otm: if you don't have any questions relevant to the channel topic, please consider the part where you are hinted to part
<otm> why am i here?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: will put it in my list
<LjL> otm: because you joined
<otm> oh, i'll depart, twas a fault on my part
<otm> farewell
 * LjL rolls eyes
<Seeker`> Myrtti: done anything interesting recently?
<Myrtti> bought a 250GB external portable hdd from tescos tonight
<Myrtti> installed OpenSuSE in virtualbox earlier
<Seeker`> nice
<Myrtti> now I just need to figure out *again* how I can encrypt harddrives
<Seeker`> :/
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-01
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> dumb trolls are dumb.
<Seeker`> do we get to troll people as it is april fools day?
<Flannel> Ah... it is for some of us, isn't it.
<nixternal> hey, anyone want the new irssi release let me know
<nixternal> I have packaged it for Jaunty and Intrepid...they are building now
<Myrtti> it's still not going to fix the stupid UTF bug anyway
<Myrtti> so why bother...
<nixternal> which utf bug?
<nixternal> they fixed the recode bug
<Myrtti> well, one of the several recode bugs
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> though.
<Myrtti> http://bugs.irssi.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=545
<Flannel> LjL: Technical solutions to social problems don't work.
<LjL> Flannel: says you
<Flannel> I'm actually not really in agreement to any of these bots that are supposed to magically fix stuff.
<LjL> Flannel: also, yes, the mikem idea is a good one
<LjL> Flannel: so shall i just kill the floodbots?
<LjL> ok with me
<Flannel> LjL: Monitoring is fine.  automatic warnings etc are not.
<LjL> Flannel: the floodbots always did automatic warnings
<Flannel> Bots that speak only in -monitor are fine by me.
<Pricey> ubuntux782 is odd
<LjL> Flannel: the floodbots never only spoke in -monitor
<LjL> the 1) send a message to #ubuntu
<LjL> 2) send a message to the flooder
<Flannel> LjL: Floodbots are different.
<LjL> 3) mute
<LjL> 4) unmute
<LjL> 5) send a NOTICE to the flooder
<Flannel> !enter | LjL 
<ubottu> LjL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !no | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Flannel> You know what.
<Pricey> Calm down guys.
<Flannel> Stop being an ass.
<Pricey> All the same side
<LjL> Flannel: i'm being an ass?
<LjL> you know
<LjL> you're the only one who didn't realize something about my email
<LjL> specifically - that's it's april 1st
<Flannel> I didn't even read the email, actually.
<LjL> tsk.
<Flannel> Well, first paragraph and all that.
<Pricey> I'll weigh in on that email later. But in short, my email spam filter makes mistakes and I'm not too hot on bans based on interpreted content. I think its a whole different kettle of fish to monitoring flooding.
<Pricey> I hate you LjL.
<Pricey> I absolutely hate you.
<LjL> well it's mutual
<Pricey> i'm busy, not thinking straight
<Pricey> its all your fault
 * Pricey sighs
<Seeker`> O.o
<Seeker`> what just happened?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell rdw200169 about away
<Seeker`> bedtime
<LjL> [02:00:51] <chronic> lolz, suck a fat one, noob
<LjL> [02:01:10] <LjL> you're now banned from #ubuntu too. bye.
<Nephilus> Is ikonia still AFK?
<LjL> Nephilus: definitely afk, it's late night in europe
<Nephilus> oh okay so i guess i'll be back in six hours.
<LjL> i wonder which part of "come back tomorrow" was hard to get
<ubottu> EtFb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> tritium: ROFLBERRY I imagine
<tritium> Flannel: I guess
<Flannel> tritium: He's got a second host! (not that his first was banned)
<Flannel> Hi RedMushroom, how can we help you today?
<RedMushroom> just looking in the door
<Flannel> Hi zloog, how can we help you today?
<zloog> Just lurking
<zloog> thanks
<tritium> zloog: please see the topic
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !snuxoll is <reply>snuxoll will slay you using flying mushrooms!  http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9678/snuxolldragonslayer.png  |  Taking Seve.as out of the factoid might be a good idea. (-offtopic)
<ikonia> morning
<Myrtti> *burp*
<Myrtti> 'cuse me
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> is there a problem with this ban ? *!n=curtis@*.verizon.net 
<jpds> Not as far as I can tell.
<ikonia> good good, it appeared a bit funny in BT 
<ikonia> just checking
<elky> technically, no. i'd be worried about banning everyone with a certain name from a certain isp though
<elky> i mean, that one will take out everyone whose ident is 'curtis'. that's way broad if it lacks good reason
<ikonia> elky: wouldn't it do everyone who's ident is curtis on verion.net - I can take it down a little futher to *.$gateway.verizon.net would that make it more acceptable
<ikonia> eh: *.nwrknj.fios.verizon.net
<ikonia> that part should never change on his dhcp range
<ikonia> eg:
<ikonia> elky: any better ?
<elky> better yeah
<ikonia> cool, I'll update
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> what the hell is going on at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> are you pulling some april fools there, folks?
<Myrtti> right?
<Myrtti> right?
<Myrtti> seriously
<elky> sorry mum. i thought i was in -ot
<gnomefreak> is everyone getting pinged in the last say 3 minutes?
<bazhang> from nightmare ?
<gnomefreak> i dont know i dont have pms
<gnomefreak> and nothing in my server window
<jussi01> not I
<Myrtti> not I
<Myrtti> but the bots did notice it
<Myrtti> [13:25] <+FloodBot1> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE by nightmare (share shell  ubutun at nightmarevn.com), banned
<gnomefreak> ah that would be good reason thanks
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Lenin_Cat> so I can make it read it in communism?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> oh yay, kubrick dying again...
<ikonia> stanley kubrick ?
<ikonia> the famous director, or the freenode server ;)
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<bazhang> meh
<bazhang> they'll get banned in -ru as well
<ikonia> who ?
<tsimpson> in #k
<bazhang> two trolls from #kubuntu
<tsimpson> one
<ikonia> are they gone ?
<bazhang> yep
<tsimpson> * OKSMkiller (n=user@ppp-217-77-223-113.wildpark.net)
<ikonia> ahhh so they are
<tsimpson> * hkghk (n=user@ppp-217-77-223-113.wildpark.net)
<ikonia> I see them
<ikonia> sorry had a cluttered screen
<tsimpson> not "them", just one
 * tsimpson targets Geraklion
<ikonia> oh yes
<ikonia> same host
<bazhang> back as ger
<bazhang> oops too fast
<ikonia> bazhang: inspecthergadget in #ubuntu ? known ?
<bazhang> ikonia, the -ro makes me wonder, seems familiar
<ikonia> the nick's a bit provokotive
<bazhang> ugh horrible lag here
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> 13:29 <InspectHerGadget> my letters are gay and i wanna make them white
<ikonia> started pm'ing me 
<ikonia> can't make it out proper, asked him to stop
<ikonia> going on about making his keyboard white only
<ikonia> and not gay 
<ikonia> trying to talk to him - not getting far
<ikonia> bazhang: any chance you can see if this is a language thing
<ikonia> I doubt it because he seems to know the meaning of the word "gay" and "white" in terms of race and sexuality 
<bazhang> sorry really laggy here; could it be 'gray'? ikonia 
<topyli> could well be gray and white. the nick is problematic tough
<LjL> uhm, there was an attempted attack?
<ikonia> he knows how to ban dodge
<ikonia> he game back with new nick/ident/ip in one hit !
<LjL> who?
<ikonia> florin_/inspecthergadget
<LjL> ah yes, seemed dubious yesterday
<ikonia> seemed dubious today 
<Myrtti> good food, better humour
<ikonia> taken bazhang's suggest that it was a miss-type and that he doesn't want to make his keyboard white and not gay 
<ikonia> not %100 myself as I think he knew what he was saying to me, and he also knows exactly how to ban dodge
<LjL> ikonia: i'd just like my keyboard to be easien to use
<ikonia> I'd like non-specific gender or race keyboard
<LjL> ikonia: so you want a full-Unicode keyboard? i hope you have a large house
<LjL> and long fingers too
 * genii makes an extra-large pot of coffee
<LjL> anyway... a Nephilus wanted you yesterday ikonia
<ikonia> yeah, I saw 
<ikonia> waiting for him to come in, sent him a pm also 
 * jussi01 wonders if ikonia saw his last pms (little while ago) ;)
<ikonia> no I didn't I'll look now
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> florin_: I assume you'd like to talk about having your mute removed in #ubuntu 
<florin_> hey
<florin_> yes i was on other channel
<ikonia> hey there 
<florin_> what do you mean ? sure i am here cause u send me message
<florin_> i dont avoid anything just..be more carefull next time
<ikonia> yes, I said if you wanted to the mute removed please explain why you are ban dodging
<florin_> what do you mean ban dodging?
<florin_> first exaplin me why you bann me?
<florin_> cause i made an error ,write error all users got ban so fast?
<ikonia> florin_: I banned you and removed you fron the #ubuntu channel, while I was explaining why you logged out - and rejoined the #ubuntu channel with a new ip and nickname
<florin_> if i had stable ip i cannot connect again
<ikonia> you changed the IP address - please don't lie
<florin_> sure cause my ip was banned by you
<ikonia> yes, so you tried to get around that ban 
<florin_> how can i join chat again if my ip was bann?
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> that's what a ban is
<florin_> so if you bann me,i never join channel or what?i dont get it
<ikonia> I was in the process of epxinaing the ban to you and you signed out and re-joined with your new details
<ikonia> no - if you get banned we discuss the possible problem, resolve it and the ban gets lifted
<ikonia> (lifted = removed) 
<ikonia> as we are doing now
<florin_> sure but if i get bann how can i come back here to discuss the problem,cause i cannot connect
<florin_> if my ip is banned
<LjL> not from here
<ikonia> you could discuss it with my in private as you did before you singed off to ban dodge
<ikonia> or you could come in here as I requested
<florin_> i asked you in privat and you dont answer me and i dont know even now why you bann me
<ikonia> I was typing a response to you 
<ikonia> and I didn't get your pm straight away as I was discussing your behaviour with someone who spoke russian 
<ikonia> that still doesn't man "ban dodge"
<ikonia> I'm sorry if my response was not quick enough 
<florin_> ok ikonia,so what now
<florin_> what should i do?
<ikonia> I'm unsure what to say to be honest, the initial incident could well have been a miss-understanding which I totally accept, but the ban dodging you did on your own, and seemed quite aware of how to do it, which makes it harder as that shows me you obviously don't respect the rules
<ikonia> florin_: give me a moment please. 
<florin_> ikonia, sure
<ikonia> apologies, I just had to speak to someone
<ikonia> florin_: I'm happy to remove the initial ban (which I have done now) as I accept that was an missunderstanding
<florin_> sure,np i understand
<ikonia> I'm not however happy nor convinced with your behaviour of ban dodging
<ikonia> you seemed very aware of how to do this 
<florin_> what do you mean?
<florin_> i am not here to make jokes or something ikonia
<ikonia> I mean - you got banned from the channel, and you knew exactly what to do to get around it 
<florin_> the word spell was a mistake
<ikonia> I understnad that, and I've accepted that was a typo and removed the ban on that 
<florin_> thank you
<ikonia> I'am now explaining that I am not happy that when you where banned for that incident, you straight away knew how to get around the ban - and did so 
<florin_> i am just reconect my internet is not a big deal
<florin_> i was angry cause you bann me and i was not guilty
<ikonia> it's a reasonably deal for me
<ikonia> as it shows you don't respect the rules applied to the IRC network 
<ikonia> and re-acting that way because you are angry doesn't make it any better as that shows me you are unable to control your temper
<ikonia> florin_: if you could not PM me while we are disscussing it in here - that would be apprecited
<florin_> i am not PM you 
<florin_> i write here
<ikonia> you pm'ed me while we where talking
<ikonia> please don't lie
<florin_> i dont know the rules of irc channel but i think i am not breaking anyone
<ikonia> if you don't know the rules you don't know you're not breaking them
<ikonia> !guidelines | florin_ 
<ubottu> florin_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> florin_: those are the IRC guidelines for being in #ubuntu related channels
<ikonia> !coc | florin_ 
<ubottu> florin_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<florin_> florin_> i dont evade the ban,i am not here to make jokes, ia m here to learn linu
<ikonia> florin_: that is the ubuntu code of conduct 
<florin_> i saw now the last pm on you
<ikonia> florin_: yes, that was the pm you sent me - which you said you didn't
<florin_> yes true but so what 
<florin_> here there not same thing?
<ikonia> I'm now concerned that you don't seem to be able to tell the truth
<ikonia> florin_: I suggest you take a day to read and learn the rules of the channel and come back and we'll discuss it futher 
<florin_> ikonia look,is this a joke cause i dont get it ,why you asking me a lot of things,first was your mistake 
<ikonia> florin_: the links ubottu posted will explain how to behave in the channels
<florin_> i will read,ok
<florin_> i think if i am not insult anyone and i dont use explicit words and just ask my question i sok
<florin_> it was just how i done
<ikonia> sorry I was on the phone again 
<ikonia> florin_: ok - come back tommorow when you have read through the rules, and hopefully it will be clear why I am concerned about your ban dodging and you telling lies
<florin_> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> florin_: thanks
<florin_> ikonia, so i must deconnect now?
<ikonia> florin_: just leave this channel 
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops florin_ user banned - straight away ban dodged and didn't see a problem with it, also unable to tell truth, told to read coc/guidelines
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ziroday said: ubottu: !unicorns is http://daenim.com/yayponies.jpeg
<LjL> ikonia: err, i don't you don't like shadeslayer, but why is it not an ubuntu issue?
<ikonia> LjL: he's installed open suse and it's destoryed his windows partition
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with not liking him, he's actually behaved quite reasonably
<LjL> ikonia: well, if he's now in ubuntu trying to recover it, it's an ubuntu question, no?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> open suse has corrupted your windows partition
<LjL> ... and you would like to know how to use Ubuntu to fix it
<LjL> seems like an ubuntu question to me
<ikonia> I disagree
<ikonia> your welcome to help him
<LjL> alright
<ikonia> (of course) 
<LjL> ikonia: but, if someone joined and said "my OS/2 partition was corrupted because i did some stupid things, can i use Ubuntu tools to recover it, and if so, how?" - wouldn't you think that's an ubuntu question?
<ikonia> yes, but that wasn't his question he wants to beable to mount his partition after suse borked it the #suse guys have told him it's borked
<LjL> ikonia: wait, so you know *how* it got borked?
<ikonia> not in detail as he just kept saying I started to install suse then stopped
<LjL> meh, grey08 doesn't pass the turing test
<genii> Looks like he'd installed grub or whatever loader suse uses to a subpartition and not to mbr. This causes partition type to read something like "Acorn" but it still is forcibly mountable
<genii> LjL: ^ re shadeslayer
<LjL> genii: yeah, i'm trying to get him to change the partition type... although i thought "mount" ignored it to begin with, even without forcing, but i suppose i was mistaken about that
<ikonia> no, it shouldn't care about partition type only the fstype
<ikonia> LjL: you are correct on that
<LjL> ikonia: yeah but the fs type is indicated by the partition type
<LjL> unless you mean it simply looks at the filesystem structure itself
<ikonia> the fstaype is in the prviate region 
<ikonia> my typing is aparantly in dead mans land
<genii> I've found mount tries to use partition typ as hint to fs to use. Especially when fs is set auto or so
<ikonia> the fsype should be in the private region
<LjL> see his last message anyway
<LjL> there's much more of a can of worms
<ikonia> that will be the resizing he did 
<genii> Ouch
<ikonia> this is why the suse people explained it was desad
<ikonia> dead
<ikonia> (typing with one hand) 
<genii> He's also trying to help on same subject in ##windos
<genii> Bleh, missed a "w" there
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> hence my hard line of not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> as this had been covered
<LjL> he can use testdisk to find out a sane partition table to try using
<LjL> at least he might save his other partitions that way
<ikonia> depends how much free space was on the disk - for the moving od data
<ikonia> dinu = dingding again 
<ikonia> ban dodging
<ikonia> "maybe" - not confirmed 
<LjL> there was another program aside from testdisk that could "guess" partition tables
<LjL> i can't remember what it is but i think there's one
<ikonia> thinking
<LjL> oh right, gpart
<ikonia> there is another 
<ikonia> something recover
<LjL> ikonia: photorec?
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: your nickname scares me
<ZarroBoogs> good?
<LjL> hm, i guess
<ikonia> LjL: doesn't ring a bell
<LjL> ikonia: then i don't know, i think the only ones i ever knew about were testdisk and gpart
<ikonia> just googling
<ikonia> there was another I've used, it was reasonably complex you had to work with it to re-construct
<LjL> ikonia: anyway without a backup he shouldn't be using any of these tools, imo
<ikonia> I'm still surprised that it cares about the partition table type for the fs
<genii> Work, /away a while
<ikonia> LjL: I agree, but you need to break it once to learn to backup
<LjL> ikonia: eh, i still don't backup and i've had my share of bad experiences :)
<LjL> i cope with it by throwing chairs when a HD with data i care about breaks
<ikonia> I'm pretty good now
<ikonia> I forgot about my pro-tools data, as it was a seperate system I didn't think to set it up for backups
<ikonia> lost all that quite recently, cost £300 to get it back 
<ikonia> that was a stark reminder
<LjL> ikonia: i had a Syquest Sparq drive (similar to a ZIP drive but had 1Gb cartridges), it broke after about 4 months of use
<LjL> i still have the cartridges, but who knows where i might find a working drive to read them
<ikonia> ebay ?
<ikonia> sounds like the iomega jazz drive
<ZarroBoogs> Tape carts? 
<LjL> yeah, i should keep an eye on ebay but i haven't
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: no, disks
<ikonia> pici is in disguise
<ZarroBoogs> I am.
<ZarroBoogs> I'm in training in Texas with no ssh access.
 * ikonia nick's pici 
<ikonia> ooh what's your training on ?
<ZarroBoogs> And don't feel like ghosting my other connection.
<ikonia> anything interesting
<ZarroBoogs> DBA class for a financial system that my company bought.
<LjL> sounds not very interesting
<ZarroBoogs> Its a file based system masquerading as a rdbms.
<ikonia> uugh
<ikonia> sqlite then ;)
<ZarroBoogs> Worse.
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> maybe ubottu should be run on it
<LjL> ikonia: i think he means every record is a file, or something like that :)
<LjL> sorry, "tuple"
<ZarroBoogs> pedant
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: i'm the president of the pedants' club. come JOIN us!
<LjL> can be done with natural join
<ZarroBoogs> Every record is a colon delimited line on a file.  The system runs on MUMPS, but has a SQL-like interface for report writing.
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: colon delimited - is it written in BASIC?
<ZarroBoogs> MUMPS... its an evil language
<LjL> the name sounds bad.
<ZarroBoogs> I hope to never need to learn it.
<LjL> hope is all you have left MWAHAHAHA
<ZarroBoogs> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A_Case_of_the_MUMPS.aspx
<ikonia> the daily wtf ???? ha ha
<ZarroBoogs> ikonia: great site, you'd like it.
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: well, it does sound very much like BASIC anyway
<ikonia> 10 print "you're record has been updated"
<ikonia> 20 goto 10
<ikonia> 30 run 
<ikonia> "your" before LJL gets in 
<ZarroBoogs> The code is so ugly looking... its like brainfsck + asm
<LjL> a tad fortran-ish too
<LjL> well, more than a tad
<ZarroBoogs> I'll see if I can expose some of it by breaking a query and I'll paste it somewhere.
<ikonia> sounds delightful
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: why do companies buy software like that? is it plain idiocy, or does it have to do with the programmer being a relative of the CEO or such?
<ZarroBoogs> LjL: Because the product works. 
<ikonia> LjL: I think thats normally because the boss plays golf with the software company owner and gets a back hander
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: for how long will it, a week?
<ikonia> italian=/back hander/bribe
<LjL> ikonia: in italy we just call that "business" actually
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> falling off chair laughing
<ZarroBoogs> LjL: The old system didn't really let us bill patients.  See, businesses need to make money sometimes...
 * LjL rolls eyes
 * ZarroBoogs catches, rolls back
 * ikonia commits
 * LjL drops table
 * LjL commits
 * LjL overwrites backup tape
 * ikonia sends backup tape to shadeslayer for recovery
 * genii sips
<LjL> heehee
<genii> LjL: I thought you lived dangerously and didn't make backups?
<LjL> genii: yes but i was talking about pici's tape
<genii> Aaaaah
<ZarroBoogs> I have no tape
<ikonia> get some of ljl - he doesn't use it
<LjL> ikonia: is it a good idea? i only have several-times-written-over C64 tapes.
<ikonia> solid meida
<ikonia> media
<ZarroBoogs> We have some sort of magnetic CD-like disks for one of our old systems at work.  I forget what the real name for them is, but they look like the old cdrom cartridges before cdrom drives had the trays on them.
<ikonia> ZarroBoogs: ahhh that was a media I think sun developed
<ikonia> ZarroBoogs: many years ago , cartridge with an optical disk in 
<ikonia> used to have them on early sun boxes, very expensive
<LjL> ikonia: yes well sure tried and trusted, but still 120-minutes oxide tapes originally used for (clipping) music nonetheless
<ikonia> LjL: I'm sure I could get a text file on there
<LjL> ikonia: oh yeah of course you can - you should buy my software to do that. it's a tape modem that interfaces with the soundcard, and it's got error correction
 * ikonia opens wallet
<LjL> ikonia: it's very advanced. when it detects an error (such as you gently tapping on the tape that - that generally triggers an error) it says "Please stop tape, trying all possible byte combinations until XOR sum matches"
<LjL> (and i'm not making this up)
<LjL> s/tape that/tape deck/
<ikonia> LjL: thought it may have been an 01/04 bit of software ;)
<LjL> ikonia: didn't catch the reference
<ikonia> april 01
<LjL> ah right
<LjL> but no
<ikonia> wow
<LjL> i've written that thing for real
<LjL> bunch of years ago
<LjL> ikonia: you see, it's been my dream for a number of years to make a modem out of a soundcard, since my parents wouldn't buy me a real modem
<ikonia> need is the mother of invention
<LjL> ikonia: i never managed to write a working one until i actually got a *real* modem to begin with, but then i still had the fixation, so i made a tape modem instead
<LjL> ikonia: you could fit about 4 megs on it iirc
<ikonia> *cough* nerd *cough*
<LjL> except you'd get error if you merely looked at the deck
<ikonia> LjL: love it, what a cool think to build
<LjL> ikonia: well, i should resume working on it, now that i've found out that my tape deck actually *has* a remote control sensor (although it was sold with no remote control), so i can control it via infrared from my computer
<LjL> ikonia: that would be SO cool because i could make it use a real filesystem, automatically doing fast forward and rewind as needed
<ikonia> ha ha ha, that is getting slick now
<ikonia> LjL: you've impressed me
<ikonia> (I'm waiting to hear april fool) 
<LjL> ikonia: nonono
<ikonia> must dash, home time
<ikonia> laters guys/gals
<LjL> ikonia: i'll get the sourcecode from my 486 to show you it's real :P
<ikonia> LjL: I do believe you 
<LjL> after i just said i have sourcecode on a 486? that's very brave of you
<ikonia> I have faith in what you say 
<LjL> ikonia: rightly so. the 486 is real - http://ljl.byethost14.com/keyboard.ogv
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> I'm out of here now that everything has shut down, keep an eye on +1 will you superdweeb has a bit of an attitude on him and it's getting a bit offtopic in there 
<jussi01> Pricey: ping
<genii> Hm
<jpds> cat /dev/random > LjL
<LjL> gnnnn
 * genii pokes LjL with a pointy stick
<LjL> deep breath
<LjL> SO i was saying
<LjL> [19:11:08] <LjL> uh?! [19:11:17] <LjL> i just finally looked at the logs of this morning's attack attempt [19:11:23] <LjL> how did so many bots manage to join?
<Flannel> What on earth just happened?
<LjL> where who?
<jussi01> ??
<Flannel> Not really sure.  I disconnected from mozilla and oftc... but the strangest thing was that my ssh froze, and then I could reconnect, but couldn't reattach.
<Flannel> And, apparently network funness happened to LjL too?
<Flannel> Maybe not.
<LjL> yeah but i definitely think it was my ISP in my case
<LjL> it's happening a lot lately
<LjL> and their support line has a recorded message saying they're doing maintenance
<LjL> i *am* getting pretty annoyed about it by now, but
 * genii blames the Conficker.D
<LjL> nah, it's happened for a week :)
<genii> Hm "y i become an error log?" is a tough one
<Pricey> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> Pricey: pong - see pm
 * Pricey switches to newest PM and see's "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"... hm thats not you
<ikonia> note for the logs, I removed 17:12 < Superdweeb> do you want the april-fools version or the actual channel?
<ikonia> superdweeb from +1 he came in asking about sexual 3 somes as an "april fools joke" 
<ikonia> I asked him to stop and he maintained with comments about #ubuntu-I'm-a-stupid-user-channel style comments
<ikonia> just for the record when he comes in complaining 
<ikonia> he's on a forward not a ban so he should end up here at some point
<ikonia> LjL: nice catch with chronic in #deb
<ikonia> the_mechanic: hey, how can we help ?
<the_mechanic> im going actually, im automatically signed into this room. thanks tho
<ikonia> @bansearch the_mechanic
<ubottu> Match: *!?=mechanic@*!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 26 2009 21:52:57 (ID: 11656)
<ikonia> ah
<genii> Please, whoever's responsible. Make ubuntuforums not lime-green. I'm getting a headache.
<Amaranth> genii: there is a dropdown on the bottom to change it
<genii> Amaranth: Thanks
<LjL> they've made it green now?
<Amaranth> april fools
<Amaranth> it's a stupid thing
 * genii curses cleanv2af
<LjL> Amaranth: yes, but it was pink an hour ago
<LjL> (they do it every year btw9
<Amaranth> ljL: different parts are different colors
<LjL> the home page was pink before
<genii> LjL: Lime/neon green. I was getting a migraine
 * Seeker` thinks he should tell #u to /j #20,000 for an april fools joke
<LjL> now it's green
<LjL> Seeker`: won't work on my client
<Amaranth> Seeker`: err, what will that do?
<Seeker`> Amaranth: give it a go :D
<Amaranth> doesn't that get you klined?
<Seeker`> don't know
<Seeker`> not that I know of
<LjL> i think he did it.
<Seeker`> me to
<Seeker`> o
<genii> I wonder if they went there
<LjL> *and* his client doesn't filter it.
<Seeker`> is that going to really annoy him?
<Seeker`> wb
<Amaranth> interesting
<Amaranth> Why does it do that?
<LjL> Seeker`: eh, twas his choice to run it
<Seeker`> Amaranth: /j has the syntax /j <channel>,<channel>,...,<channel>
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Also, any channel I have access in that you don't: you're banned
<Amaranth> Right, but why would joining #20 and 000 disconnect you?
<Seeker`> so it is equivalent to /j #20 then /j 000
<Seeker`> some clients (cant remember if its in the RFC) interpret /j 0 to mean "part all channels"
<Amaranth> #20 is the bot channel that gets you killed then?
<Amaranth> No, it didn't part all channels, it disconnected from the server
<LjL> it parted all channels
<Amaranth> it did both then
<LjL> [21:41:47] <-- Amaranth has left this channel.
<Amaranth> Because I had to reconnect then rejoin all channels manually
<Seeker`> it shouldn't have disconnected you
<Seeker`> Amaranth: what client do you use?
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome
<genii> Probably could have just re joined
<Amaranth> my "FreeNode" was greyed out like when it is disconnected
<Seeker`> I believe irssi filters it
<Amaranth> And now I have to abuse it
<Seeker`> Amaranth: how?
<Amaranth> see offtopic
<LjL> err
<LjL> one thing is mentioning it here...
<LjL> but i normally ban without reserve someone who does it in -ot
<ubottu> Amaranth called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (WastePotato)
<Amaranth> wtf
<ikonia> ?
<Amaranth> I didn't call any ops
<Seeker`> methinks someone has played with the factoid
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL2> Seeker`: yeah... amaranth himself did, originally
<Seeker`> LjL2: sounds fun
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<Seeker`> bot34234: ?
<LjL> eeeh, nevermind :)
<Seeker`> ...
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm trying to get a k-line in a nutshell
 * genii sips and contemplates this oddness
<Seeker`> LjL: why?
<LjL> Seeker`: check #freenode's backlog
<Seeker`> doesn't joining certain channels do that?
<LjL> who knows... anyway, it's not that
<Pricey> 20:04:20 <+Pricey> AfterDeath: you realise the rule is that you're the fool for the entire year if you try and fool after midday?
<LjL> Pricey: yeah, but getting k-lined is not an april's fool :<
<LjL> it's, just, making an april's fool funnier :P
<jussi01> meh its easy to get a kline...
<genii> Do some mass join in #freenode or so
<LjL> jussi01: yeah well amaranth's attempt was good
<LjL> still he managed to stay connected
<Seeker`> what did Amaranth do?
<LjL> Seeker`: /join #20,000 in various places?
<Seeker`> is that k-lineable?
<Pricey> yeah we watched that one... but we're too smart for him
<Seeker`> where else did he say it?
 * Pricey needs to read backlog
 * genii makes a large urn of coffee before /away
<topyli> looks like people are getting pretty annoyed with watchbot on -ot
<Seeker`> LjL: is watchbot at all automatic
<LjL> Seeker`: no, i couldn't be arsed training it with trolls' messages
<LjL> it was just me trying to be quick at typing.
<Seeker`> awww
<LjL> topyli: et tu brute?
<LjL> Seeker`: but - i could have done it, metabot can do that, i just didn't want to bother finding troll's stuff to feed it :
<topyli> meh
<Seeker`> LjL: fair enough
<Seeker`> LjL: let me know if you ever do that
<LjL> Seeker`: meh, it wouldn't have a rate of false positives much better than mine, i assure you
<Seeker`> LjL: I know :D
<jussi01> topyli: you around?
<topyli> jussi01: yep, getting ready for bed but still here
<jussi01> topyli: can you quickly check who won the ice hockey for me? (kärpät game)
<topyli> sure, hold on :)
<nalioth> Seeker`: you don't want to find "those channels'
<nalioth> Seeker`: there are far worse things than k-lines
<Seeker`> such as?
<nalioth> i can't tell you
<Seeker`> O.o
<jussi01> "if I tell you I have to kill you"...
<jussi01> :P
<topyli> jussi01: 4-1 for blues :-O
<jussi01> wow
<topyli> in oulu, no less
<jussi01> wedll that means they play here on saturday...
<topyli> games are now 2-2
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 goes to claim free ticket
<jussi01> :D
<topyli> whee
<Seeker`> it seems nalioth can't stand being in a channel with exactly 3 people
<nalioth> no, i am acting in accordance with the date
<nalioth> DONTCHA KNOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<nalioth> OMGDOZERS!!
<Seeker`> LOLCHAT
 * jussi01 wonders if ikonia is around...
<ikonia> yes I am 
<ikonia> just about to go to bed
<ikonia> what's up?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: I love you
<Myrtti> EXCELLENT --> http://www.najle.com/idaft/ <-- WONDERFUL
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Nephilus> Is ikonia afk?
<LjL> Nephilus: ehm, i think he just went to bed
<Nephilus> :( darn
<Nephilus> oh well
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-02
<ubottu> abstrakt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * genii sips
<genii> jussi01: ping
<genii> Is ubuntuforums still lime green and neon pink or is it finally finished with? 
<jdong> it's been gone for several hours
<jdong> the theme could be changed in the bottom left 
<genii> Thank goodness. I didn't want to have to wait til after noon in Samoa or something
<Flannel> ubottus still dead
<Flannel> Figures.  As soon as I ban someone
<nickrud> #ubuntu is an addiction. It doesn't matter what else is going on in my life, I have to have a fix
<Flannel> nickrud: First support request is free....
<Pricey> Flannel: council are able to restart it
<Pricey> Flannel: i didn't this time, but if it dies, prod one of us
<elky> Flannel, you at least marked it, yes?
<Flannel> elky: ubottu wasn't in the room, how could I mark it?
<Flannel> I intend to go back and annotate the ban, yes.
<elky> Flannel, i meant after ubottu returned. with @mark etc
<Flannel> elky: That doesn't make sense.  I'm supposed to mark the log with almost no scrollback?
<Flannel> But, ubottu picked up the ban from the list, and I gave some background for it.
<elky> oh, it picks up from the list now? nice
<tsimpson> with a little manual intervention
<tsimpson> and (apparently) treats @mark's as bans...
<tsimpson> and so marks those as removed
<elky> ugh
<Tm_T> any #k ops awake?
<Tm_T> beside me ofcourse (:
<Mez> bug 
<Mez> bug 350732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350732 in asterisk "IAX2 encryption: calls end abrutly due to normal packet loss" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350732
 * genii wanders in with a coffee
<genii> Tm_T: I just got here but not too awake
<Tm_T> roger, see logs of that troll? might return I believe
<genii> Tm_T: underbyte ?
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> I rarely see that obviously a troublemaker
<Tm_T> though I could be wrong as always
<genii> OK, I'll keep an eye out. although it's about 4:30 am 
<Tm_T> np, I'm here for a while still
<genii> I seem to miss all excitement :( #k is rarely a problem usually
<Tm_T> indeed
<elky> ikonia, sometimes i think it'd be a good idea to have something like #ubuntu-dont-try-this-at-home to direct people who ask for instructions to break their computer
<ikonia> elky: I'm watching him as he was just removed from #fedora/#centos for the same thing
<ikonia> "I want it to run like windows" etc
<ikonia> %90 certain it's a troll attempt
<elky> the nick *is* familiar
<Tm_T> what nick?
<ikonia> thefeds
<elky> @bansearch thefeds
<ubottu> No matches found for thefeds!n=user@c122-106-176-2.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au in any channel
<Tm_T> aaaa
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> he's in BT from 2 weeks ago
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, iNutshell said: !jaunty is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<ikonia> jyf1987_: hello there ? 
<ikonia> jyf1987_: how can we help
 * jussi01 waves in ikonia's direction
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> @bansearch jyf1987_
<ubottu> No matches found for jyf1987_!n=jyf1987@122.234.48.190 in any channel
<Tm_T> topyli: you failed (:
<topyli> Tm_T: irssi's auto_bleh.pl doesn't use remove automatically :(
 * topyli learns
<Tm_T> I know (:
<topyli> teh sev eas is wiser!
<tsimpson> you don't need the space if he's not here ;)
<topyli> you never know!
<Tm_T> that's a real circus, that -ot
<elky> topyli, time for some sed action then
<jussi01> !search jussi01
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntustudio, ops, ops-#kubuntu-devel, ops-#kubuntu, jussi01, owner, ops-#kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> !no, jussi01 is <reply>Careful!
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<topyli> elky: nah, it's an user error. /ak versus /ar
<elky> ah
<elky> technical solutions to social problems are not always bad
<topyli> heh. chanserv.py is more topyli friendly. it thinks ahead: "he really means remove even tough he says kick"
<elky> realias time instead ;)
 * ikonia phones x_'s isp that he works for to tell him he's on IRC during the working day :)
 * Myrtti slaps her hands for wanting to toss in !offtopic to #ubuntu
<ikonia> done it
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<ikonia> 12:01 -!-          * ikoniaz   H   0  n=x@208.70.103.41 [x]
<ikonia> user I've just banned clearly going to try to be an issue
<ikonia> he was x_ - now has come back as ikoniaz
<bazhang> florin?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> well, not that I know of
<Gary> is his ip muted?
<ikonia> he was in #ubuntu as x_ got banned came back as ikoniaz (ban obviously blocked him)
<ikonia> Gary: ip banned
<ikonia> no doubt he's pm'ing people in #debian or something else
<ikonia> don't mind as long as it's on record it's n ot me
<ikonia> not me
<Gary> ikonia: pm'd it
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> if he's doing nothing I don't care, just good chance of naughtyness after telling me I couldn't ban him as he worked at an ISP - then logged straight back in as "me" 
<bazhang> <Yamata> is ikonia a troll DLange?  wth
<Gary> lol
<bazhang> pot meet kettle :/
<Myrtti> hello Bambi03, how can we help you?
<Myrtti> lulz at #freenode
<bazhang> that yamata is fujisan?
<Bambi03> Myrtti, im looking for a Ubuntu channel were i can search for people to interview for our master thesis about Ubuntu, without getting kicked out 
<Myrtti> is he?
<bazhang> new ip and ident if so
<ikonia> Bambi03: I'm sure if you asked in #ubuntu-offtopic a few people would let you pm them for an interview
<Bambi03> when i try joining ubuntu-offtopic im ending at this channel
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> @bansearch Bambi03 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@130.225.195.134!#ubuntu-ops by jussi01 in #ubuntu-offtopic on Apr 01 2009 09:26:56 (ID: 11905)
<Bambi03> aah
<Bambi03> so i joined that channel and posted our notice, but i guess they felt i was floating
<ikonia> ahh you flooded/spammed the channel 
<Myrtti> Bambi03: the last time you asked in -offtopic, you used a cut and paste and spammed the channel with flood
<Myrtti> the notice isn't very cut'n'paste IRC friendly
<Gary> Bambi03: it might be more effective to actually talk to people, not paste a premade script
<Myrtti> if I take the ban off, would you mind rewording it to shorter, about 160char long thing, with a link to the notice of yours?
<Bambi03> no i realised afterwords, been along time since i used IRC, not sinse Counter strike
<Bambi03> I will do that, thanks, 
<Myrtti> you can enter the channel now
<Bambi03> thank you for your help
<bazhang> ikoniaz is now known as ikonia_  <-- ikonia 
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> gary is all over it though
<ikonia> just leaving well alone
<Myrtti> Bambi03: can we help you in any other way?
<Gary> ikonia: on it, I don't like impersonation
<ikonia> Gary: not even batting an eyelid - I can see you're on it
 * Myrtti gives Gary cookies and tea
<Bambi03> only if you want to get interviewet :) 
<Bambi03> my Ubuntu is working fine
<ikonia> ha ha, he couldn't use ikonia_ as it is my linked nick with nickserv protection on 
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he wants a cloak haha
<ikonia> he doesn't hes just messing around
<bazhang> shades of panarchy
<ikonia> although clearly not the l33t ISP guru he said he was, as hes not managed to change his IP / ident yet
<Gary> also is not a new user, as they know ip bans ignore cloaks
<topyli> Bambi03: if there is nothing else, please leave this channel. ops need it for work
<ikonia> is rich serious ?
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<Myrtti> tabfail
<ikonia> oh
<elky> who where?
<genii> what? when?
<Myrtti> #freenode
<Gary> ikonia: lol
<bazhang> they're stealin' ur nicks
<Gary> nom nom nom
<jussi01> !idle | Bambi03
<ubottu> Bambi03: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elky> Gary, Yamata *IS* panarchy
<ikonia> that ended that argument
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<ikonia> elky: ooh rally that's panarchy's 3rd kline evade
<ikonia> elky: how do you know that
<elky> Gary, he stalked me over to OSDC and swapped to that nick after being told to go away
<bazhang> whoa
<elky> er, oftc
<bazhang> he impersonated fujisan (yamata)
<ikonia> elky: do you mean fujisan - not panarchy
<elky> oh, i'm confusing panarchy fujisan
<ikonia> ahhh
 * elky headdesks
<elky> although, i'm yet to be convinced they're not the same
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> Gary: "thanks" 
<elky> they both think cloaks give them free access
<elky> Gary, ignore me. i'm not lucid
<Gary> elky: sure :-)
<elky> they're all freaks. confusing them for each other cannot be helped
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> indeed
<Gary> sorry did elky say something?
<bazhang> and somewhere they meet and plot..
 * jussi01 plots against  bazhang :P
<jussi01> bwahahahha
<bazhang> oof
<Myrtti> badumtish
<elky> gee, that freenode staffer gary is so silly, dont you all agree?
<bazhang> <thefeds> tell me how to autologin root
<bazhang> :/
<elky> again?
<Myrtti> he, again?
<Myrtti> wget is such a lovely thing
<genii> jussi01: I had to laugh. Even in his apology he had to use a short form
<jussi01> genii: yeah...
<jussi01> I tell you he is gonna get a 24h ban soon.
<jussi01> cause it just keeps happening...
<bazhang> chowder and fogobogo are known archlinux-offtopic trolls fyi
<ikonia> fogobogo is ban evading
<ikonia> @bansearch fogobogo
<ubottu> No matches found for fogobogo!n=fogobogo@port-92-202-112-3.dynamic.qsc.de in any channel
<ikonia> I banned him the other day from #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahh he's in -ot - sorry 
<elky> you know, we could take the #debian-fr approach (re #ubuntu*) to this and just ban on-sight anyone from that channel in ours
<bazhang> and chowder is being a bit rude imo
<elky> oh, it's not april 1st any more? darn.
<bazhang> talking about trolling #debian
<ikonia> I'll change fogobo's ban to a nick ban rather than IP as he's changed that
<elky> and micca just appeared in #debian
<bazhang> <micca> lol ok so shall we head over and all ask somethign silly with ubuntu? ;)
<jussi01> oh dear...
<Gary> elky: yes
<jussi01> genii: say something nice to eagles... I cant... 
<bazhang> I'm ready to kb him and chowder and fogobogo from #ubuntu just on general trolling planning
<genii> I'm actually tempted to visit there now
<ikonia> bazhang: fogobogo isn't in #ubuntu
<bazhang> ikonia, oh right my mistake
<ikonia> just made the same
<bazhang> * [JustKemp] (n=matt@d58-110-93-184.rdl2.qld.optusnet.com.au): purple
<bazhang> wth is this trolling day?
<elky> i can *feel* my intelligence dropping just watching that crap
<Myrtti> Australia FTW \o/
<genii> I think there might be some gentoo troll in #u
<elky> Gary, are all these twits in the same channel somewhere?
<bazhang> re4moved
<bazhang> argh
<Myrtti> it looked like a bot
<elky> (other than -ot)
<genii> Myrtti: I realised after a couple more comments by it that it was indeed a bot
<elky> i think it's time to op up as a general warning, yes?
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (JustKemp)
<bazhang> woops sorry elky 
<bazhang> did not see you op up
<ikonia> seems a bit of a stupid day today 
<genii> Darn. I was hoping he'd regale us of his insightful discusssion with the bot 
<elky> i'
<elky> i am quite sick of all this lag
<elky> i wonder if it's the server i'm connecting to, or australian latency
<bazhang> ready to ban thefeds
<elky> i think it's time to reconfig bip and restart
<Myrtti> bazhang: yup
<genii> Bah "how hard is it to get permabanned" etc etc etc
<Gary> can I mute him yet?
<elky> please
<genii> Well, 8AM and I'm still up from the night before. Time for sleep. Have fun.
<bazhang> night genii 
<bazhang> thefeds reminds me of [2]/another nick; also spent some time in #kubuntu iirc
<bazhang> cant remember the other nick though
<bazhang> [I> So here you aSo here you are, talking to a robot.  (via PM)
<elky> bed for me too. ciao
<ikonia> bazhang: close the window, forget about it
<bazhang> ikonia, ban it first?
<ikonia> not seen him, dunno
<bazhang> he's back after being removed
<bazhang> s/he/it
<ikonia> getting tired of curtis knowingly trying to ban dodge
<bazhang> ah wondered who that was
<ikonia> his "school changed it's ip"
<ikonia> yet he's banned by nick
<ikonia> changed his nick from curtis to "cuti" then joined ubuntu, 
<ikonia> I watched him do it, came onto the server as curtis, then changed to "curt" to dodge the ban, nothing to do with ip
<bazhang> at least be a bit more clever, sheesh.
<bazhang> removing a single letter is not exactly great spycraft
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth getting staff to take a look at it as the ban dodging must be on like his 10th attempt
<bazhang> entering sken/dingding territory there
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu curt curtis ban dodgine again, tried curti to get past nick ban, then "james" to get past nick ban, still picked up on ident, although he has changed IP again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @bansearch 96.242.112.34
<ubottu> No matches found for 96.242.112.34!*@* in any channel
<tsimpson> bansearch only searches for bans on online (or recently online) nicks
<ikonia> yup
<Mez> !tea is a very British beverage made from infusing leaves of various tea plants in hot water.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<ubottu> Huufarted called the ops in #ubuntu (magishen)
<prince_jammys> nick: Magishen, shouting, cursing, HELP ME HELP, etc.
<prince_jammys> bye
<prince_jammys> oh, at #ubuntu
<ikonia> 14:16 -!- Tcl [n=EggDrop@bzq-84-108-200-162.cablep.bezeqint.net] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> bot ?
<Myrtti> tcl and eggdrop... matches...
<ikonia> action ?
<ikonia> mute ?
<Myrtti> didn't respond to !list
<Myrtti> ok, it's not a b ot
<tsimpson> looks human
<ikonia> responds like a human
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu jarie 14:19 <ikonia> you're muted in the channel until you can learn to discuss things properly and objectivly
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> 14:19 <Jarie> fuck you bitch
<Myrtti> lovely
<ikonia> I feel loved
<ikonia> @bansearch miik
<ubottu> No matches found for miik!n=lolcat@c-e313e455.041-5-73746f7.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se in any channel
<ikonia> ahh I'm sure he was a problem in #ubuntu the other day
<bazhang> he was
<bazhang> kget? linuxrevolution
<bazhang> :0
<Picipod> Not actually on the ipod, just don't want to remove my other connection
<bazhang> hehe
<Picipod> I could be ZarroBoogs again, but that confuses people and scares LjL
<jpds> LjL: us.archive is in London.
<jpds> Curious, isn't it'
<bazhang> better he be scared Picipod :)
<Picipod> jpds: quite
<LjL> jpds: i know, but not my fault, it's *supposed* to be the mirror "closest" to US residents...
<popey> but nobody has stepped up to run a US wide mirror though have they?
<popey> because they'd get flooded on release day
<popey> hence why us. still points to the box in the uk
<ubottu> In ubottu, spapawan said: hi this is pawan saxena. my business web is www.spaindia.net  let us chat business !!
<Myrtti> lol
<LjL> banned already
<Picipod> let us chat business!
<LjL> Pici: how long did it take you to type that?
<Picipod> LjL: very quickly. I just read it.
<LjL> nalioth, could you set keeptopic/topiclock for #ubuntu-proxy-users? the channel had no topic and we ṕrobably aren't looking at it very often
<LjL> Picipod: you're actually trying to give support in #ubuntu from an ipod? you're crazy
<jussi01> ROFL
<Picipod> LjL: I'm actually on mibbit.  I don't want to sacrifice my logs on my other nick.
<Picipod> Plus my ZarroBoogs nick scared you.
<LjL> ah...
<LjL> Picipod: yeah well zarro means something i think might be akin to "chav", but scarier, in italian :P
<Picipod> LjL: That is scary.
<Picipod> LjL: If you search for something on Bugzilla, and no results are returned, it says "Zarro boogs found"
<LjL> oh.
<LjL> is Mellie known? (realname reminds me of something)
<LjL> uhm, yes they are.
<topyli> Picipod: oh "zarro boogs" is a bugzilla thing? i thought it was just gnome's bugzilla
<Picipod> topyli: indeed
<LjL> Picipod: #ubuntu - [17:41:07] <n2diy> anybody suggest a good time tracker suitable for billing customers?
<LjL> should be your realm :P
<topyli> Picipod: meh, and here i've been thinking all these years "oh those gnome hackers are so funny"
<LjL> hi mellie
<LjL> can we help you?
<Mellie> I wil
<Mellie> Sorry wrong channel
<LjL> sure.
<LjL> wrong channel my pants
<Ursinha> lol
<LjL> Mehdi: Mibbit is currently banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> due to abuse, i guess
<Mehdi> thanks
<Mehdi> actually, I've never entered that channel before
<LjL> Mehdi: wait a minute please
<Mehdi> ty
<LjL> Mehdi: i've set a temporary exception for you to join
<Mehdi> awesome, i appreciate it
<LjL> hi thiebaude
<thiebaude> hi ljl
<LjL> Mehdi: if you have no other issues to enquire operators about, please part this channel
<LjL> Amaranth: any specific reason you banned the whole of mibbit from -offtopic?
<Myrtti> because mibbit is iiiiivil
<LjL> is not
<topyli> mibbit will be wonderful when i setup my giant firefox-only web-appliance in the living room
<Myrtti> *snork*
<ikonia> Picipod: best nick of the day, thank you
<LjL> i'll just remove the ban on mibbit for now, and change it into an ident ban on the actual offender
<topyli> *sigh* lots of newbies on +1 again
<topyli> along with smartasses who tell them they're using an inferior text editor to edit their menu.lst
<ikonia> I wonder
<LjL> topyli: well, it's well known that inferior text editors produce inferior quality config files which may more easily break
<LjL> topyli: are you often doing support in +1?
<topyli> i try not to
<topyli> i sometimes go there to talk about, you know, what the channel is for. but i end up trying to tell newbies nicely to use a stable system
<LjL> topyli: eh well you might consider asking for op privs in there, it's neglected by a majority of the ops me included
<ikonia> I'm active in there a fair bit 
<topyli> can't blame you LjL 
<LjL> ikonia: i said a majority, not all of them
<LjL> !etiquette > xs67634    (xs67634, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> 7/whois xs67634
<ikonia> is he known ?
<ikonia> oh, he's well gone
<LjL> ikonia: he was on something that might have been a proxy, too
<ikonia> great
<LjL> ikonia: whowas him
<ikonia> did - hence how I know he's gone
<LjL> ikonia: and you also know that comcast address wasn't really his own
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> you can see it maps to something else in the whowas
<LjL> topyli: meh, he can't even ask the right question *which he already asked us previously*
<LjL> topyli: of course you know why he can't register?
<topyli> he's banned of course
<LjL> topyli: no, well maybe, but i don't think so
<LjL> topyli: /msg nickserv help register gives you /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<LjL> he's putting the < > there
<LjL> could bet on it
<topyli> ahhh
<topyli> very advanced
<LjL> topyli: oh god, it's even worse than i thought
<topyli> hehehe
<LjL> topyli: alright, that's one more highlight for me *sigh*
<topyli> i wonder if poor ubuntucop lives long
<ikonia> gentlemen, I will leave you to the nut house 
<ikonia> enjoy
<Tm_T> hmmmm, I notice snuxoll has joined to our channel, welcome
<snuxoll> oh, am I still in here
<snuxoll> hehe, oops
<LjL> snuxoll: go away
<LjL> troll
<snuxoll> LjL: fine, be that way ):
<LjL> you want a ban? UH? YOU WANT A BAN?
<Tm_T> I do?
<jussi01> that Tm_T guy should have been baned long ago...
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> I agree
<Myrtti> I believe all the trolls aree from  Australia
<Myrtti> (and Italy)
<LjL> Myrtti: you only say that because you use an inferior operating system.
<LjL> bleah
<LjL> -ot is becoming the troll pit, and club the serious channel
<jussi01> oh dear...
<jussi01> where the heck has facebook hidden the make a new event now?
<ubottu> In ubottu, bimberi said: ooo3 is OpenOffice.org 3 packages are available via https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<LjL> !ooo3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo3
<LjL> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<bimberi> Hi.  Please ignore my !ooo3 request.  LjL has applied the cluebat to me appropriately :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, MTecknology said: !76 is <reply>System 76 offers some free material such as flyers and stickers. http://knowledge76.com/index.php/76er_Program
<LjL> nah, that wasn't a cluebat
 * LjL won't add that factoid unless someone knows more about that
<Seeker`> someone should make a bot that bans anyone with an unhealthy amount of 'l's in their name
<LjL> like me?
<topyli> well it's 66%, so...
<Seeker`> maaaaaaaybe
<LjL> cwillu: how may we mess with you today?
<cwillu> bjsnider in #ubuntu+1 is kinda disturbing the peace I think
<LjL> lemme see
<cwillu> I mean, "visual studio" isn't really a good answer for "what's a good editor for systems programming", no?
<cwillu> of course, now he's stopped, so nevermind :p
<ikonia> @bansearch Iceman_B^Ltop
<ubottu> No matches found for iceman_b^ltop!n=ice@41-163.surfsnel.dsl.internl.net in any channel
<ikonia> icebuntu ?
<sllide> hai
<sllide> i'm banned from #ubuntu
<sllide> but i never joined 0.o
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> hi core
<LjL> let me check something
<sllide> oh lol
<LjL> not sure what's funny, but ok
<LjL> sllide: you can join now
<sllide> <22:31> <LjL> sllide: ask about that in #ubuntu-ops please
<sllide> thats funny
<Seeker`> really?
<sllide> tnx
<sllide> i lol @ everything
<LjL> well, try to avoid doing that too much in #ubuntu please :)
<LjL> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sllide> :)
<sllide> i lold at it XD
<LjL> sllide: well, sorry for the inconvenience, and enjoy #ubuntu
<sllide> tnx
<sllide> i wasnt going to talk anyway
<Tm_T> only lol?
 * Tm_T hides
<sllide> no nothing
<sllide> i was so bored i joined the channel with the most users
<sllide> to read
<sllide> i not even have ubuntu XD
<Seeker`> sllide: please leave if there isn't anything else you need
<sllide> does that one person mind?
<sllide> i'm reading and trying to learn about ubuntu
<sllide> bcuz i'm maiby going to download it
<Seeker`> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<sllide> :<
<sllide> oh you ment this channel
<sllide> oh
<_VIM_> Hi if anyone was wondering if gnorris is up to no good, he's ok... he asked a few times in #Ubuntu if anyone needed help and to PM him, i kind of thought that was suspicious, like maybe he's telling people to sudo rm -rf stuff, So i told him i needed help with evolution, he really does help. ok thats all i wanted to say, bye :D
<LjL> still, malicious or not, he needs to stop that...
<LjL> (Flaret is me and i'm trying to find out whether gnorris might actually be malicious, i've not gone crazi[er])
<Seeker`> LjL: don't worry, didn't think that was possible
<LjL> Seeker`: i *might* just hit the +b button by mistake, though
<LjL> [00:45:36] <-- eros331 has left this server ("Signal to noise ratio too high.  Thanks anyhow.").
<LjL> didn't he mean "too low" there?
<Tm_T> no, things was getting too clear, making trolling harder?
<LjL> possible
<LjL> hi gnorris
<gnorris> hea
<LjL> the rude rude person who "parted" you was me
<LjL> you were told several times to stop spamming the channel with offers to help
<gnorris> thats nice i was in the middle of helping someone
<LjL> it's fine to help
<LjL> it's not fine to spam the channel with such pointless messages
<LjL> it's a help channel
<gnorris> im im the midddle of helping some one
<gnorris> bye
<Tm_T> that's.... 
<LjL> ... a banforward
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops gnorris Very uncooperative here.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> hehe
<Seeker`> he'll be back then?
<LjL> if he tries to join again.
<LjL> [00:55:11] <gnorris> What
<LjL> [00:55:32] <LjL> you won't be allowed back into #ubuntu until we're finished with that discussion.
<LjL> [00:55:47] <gnorris> Are you an administrator
<LjL> [00:55:56] <LjL> administrator of what?
<LjL> [00:56:02] <LjL> please join #ubuntu-ops
<gnorris> LjL
<LjL> hi again
<LjL> gnorris, as i was saying
<LjL> 1) spamming the channel, even if it's with offers to help, is not acceptable
<LjL> it's nice that you help - but it wouldn't be at all nice if everyone spammed the channel continuously with "does anyone need help?" messages
<LjL> 2) helping users to solve problems in PM isn't normal practice
<gnorris> you let me say
<gnorris> ok
<gnorris> i had stop saying
<gnorris> it
<LjL> helping them in the channel, instead, lets other people find any mistakes or things that went unnoticed
<gnorris> i had to ask again because i needed to find the person that asked me
<gnorris> but i was parted
<LjL> feel free to ask whether you can PM someone when a support issue becomes very complicated, or so
<LjL> but i'm not a fan of PM-by-default
<gnorris> i do ask them
<Tm_T> also when talking in channel, some others may learn from it too
<gnorris> they usually accept
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-03
<LjL> and just what is the point of using PM?
<gnorris> because
<gnorris> when people are talking in the main windows when someone says something it moves on the screen
<gnorris> and make them have to foll that
<gnorris> follo
<LjL> yes, that's a problem with some of the more involved support sessions
<LjL> but it's not really a problem in most instances, with proper highlighting
<Tm_T> gnorris: that is not an issue much when you use hilight properly
<LjL> if a question can be answered - or at least an answer can be attempted - in one line or two, then please do it in the channel
<gnorris> im listing to LjL only
<LjL> you're listing?
<Tm_T> I guess he meant "listening"
<LjL> i hope not
<LjL> because that would be very rude of him
<LjL> gnorris, are you familiar with the channel guidelines and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<gnorris> well i dont want to have 2 people talking to me at the same time
<gnorris> no offence
<LjL> it's called an IRC channel.
<LjL> and you should listen to operators.
<gnorris> ok
<LjL> !etiquette > gnorris    (gnorris, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> please check these
<LjL> especially the guidelines and CoC
<LjL> rejoin #ubuntu when you're pretty sure you're ready and willing to follow them
<gnorris> ok
<gnorris> look
<gnorris> if i ask a person if they would like to solve the problem in im and they accept 
 * Tm_T assumes gnorris isn't in 50 different channels like me these days
<LjL> gnorris: ... any op will immediately think you intend to give them dangerous commands or break into their system, or something like that.
<gnorris> what?
<Tm_T> unless there seems to be proper reason to that ofcourse
<LjL> gnorris: that's what one is lead to think when someone spams the channel with "does anyone need help?" messages, and then "i'll PM you help" to anyone who asks.
<gnorris> Ok well im sorry it seamed like that sorry for the inconveince
<gnorris> but i have one question
<gnorris> How do you become an operator
<LjL> the guidelines talk about that part too.
<gnorris> can you give me a link
<LjL> i did.
<LjL> [01:03:44] <LjL> !etiquette > gnorris    (gnorris, see the private message from ubottu)
<gnorris> ok
<LjL> [01:03:46] <LjL> please check these
<LjL> [01:03:50] <LjL> especially the guidelines and CoC
<gnorris> ok
<gnorris> he
<gnorris> hea
<gnorris> Is it ok for me to become an operator if i understand the rules and guidelines, and can i stay in as an operator for whenever im on the chat?
<LjL> no, you don't become an operator by asking - as the guidelines explain.
<LjL> please read them.
<LjL> come back if you've got more questions *after you've read them*.
<gnorris> i cant find them
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnorris> i have to put in a code like this right /msg chanserv op #channel-name your-nic
<LjL> come back when you've read the guidelines and the rest.
 * LjL is not convinced (he already rejoined #ubuntu)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops gnorris Asperger's or troll's - that is the question
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnorris> Well i read the rules and guidelines!
<gnorris> I read the rules
<Seeker`> bedon: how can we help you?
<bedon> nothing for now
<gnorris> Let me see if i understand
<Seeker`> bedon: please don't idle in here
<gnorris> You can only become an operator by being hand picked from the Staff. Correct?
<LjL> correct
<bedon> what do you mean
<gnorris> How do they go about doing that
<Seeker`> bedon: if there is nothing we can help you with right now, please leave
<LjL> !idle | bedon
<ubottu> bedon: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bedon> Ho !!  sorry 
<LjL> gnorris: they keep an eye on people who've been helpful, balanced and generally positive
<LjL> ... and who don't ask about op privileges.
<bedon> got the wrong chan i gess
<gnorris> what do people like have ratings
<gnorris> can people give other people ratings
<bedon> Ho !!  i am not an op   
<gnorris> me niether
<LjL> gnorris: no
<gnorris> ok
<bedon> Ho 
<gnorris> bye
<LjL> bedon: please, leave.
<gnorris> hea bedon
<bedon> i am not a spy 
<gnorris> can you please leave
<LjL> bedon: leave anyway
<bedon> what is this    
<LjL> gnorris: if you don't have any more questions for us, please follow suit
<gnorris> sorry
<gnorris> froze up
<gnorris> bye
<Seeker`> :/
<LjL> christ.
<LjL> gnorris has a clone online, btw
<LjL> not sure if that's relevant to anything but just thought i'd mention it
<Seeker`> LjL: how do you know that?
<LjL> Seeker`: /who his-host
<LjL> bedon: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<Seeker`> bedon: anything we can help you with yet?
<bedon> merci de votre aide Thank for your help  gone 
<Seeker`> ...
<madtinhatter> hey can someone tell me how to install a linux os alongside intrepid so that you can choose which one to boot into when you start up?
 * LjL keeps wondering whether chronic1 is chronic banevading
<LjL> madtinhatter: this is not a support channel, try asking ##linux
<madtinhatter> k thanks
<the_mechanic_> hey can someone tell me how to install a linux os while already running intrepid so that i can choose which system to boot into when i start up my comp?
<LjL> sigh
<RDove> hey, i can't get in to ubuntu yet, i am connected on port 8001
<FriendlyEagle> i got it working
<Amaranth> LjL: Someone was hopping through mibbit hostmasks
<Amaranth> Was supposed to be for an hour or so, forgot about it
<ubottu> Circs called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (JustKemp)
<ikonia> @bansearch Nephilus
<ubottu> No matches found for nephilus!n=nephilus@adsl-75-63-5-239.dsl.austtx.sbcglobal.net in any channel
<bazhang> ikonia, nephilus ban evading?
<ubot3> In ubot3, jzmer said: !operator is channel operator
<Flannel> Hi jzmer, how can we help you?
<ikonia> bazhang: yup
<jzmer> i was just testing "is" with the bot and accidentally entered "! operator is channel operator" is there anything inappropriate about this?
<Flannel> Inappropriate? what?
<Flannel> No, nothing inappropriate.
<jzmer> oh, thought this might show up somewhere on the list of requests
<Flannel> Yeah, it shows up here.
<Flannel> Wouldn't be the first time someone has accidentally done something like that
<jzmer> Flannel: erh, wait a second, I assume u r a human?
<ikonia> ?
<jzmer> Flannel: I mean, not a bot?
<Flannel> jzmer: You'd have to ask ikonia that.  I'm not self aware yet.
<topyli> debatable
<ikonia> flannel is human yes
<ikonia> jzmer: is there anything you actually need/want ?
<jzmer> ikonia: just need to make sure if i did anything wrong
<ikonia> jzmer: nope, no problem
<jzmer> Flannel: sorry for my doubts, coz i noted u said something like "Hi jzmer, how can we help you?" when I just logged in, so  . . .
<ikonia> jzmer: it's not a problem
<jzmer> ikonia: thanks anyway, have a good night to ya
 * Flannel is a well programmed chat bo... ERROR ERROR.
<ikonia> Flannel: you're very interactive 
<Flannel> ikonia: How does my being very interactive make you feel?
<ikonia> stalked
<ikonia> </typical response>
<Flannel> ikonia: What else?
<ikonia> Flannel: 110100110010011100110
<ikonia> Flannel: it makes me feel happy
<Flannel> ikonia: And what do you think of 110100110010011100110?
<Flannel> ikonia: what else makes you happy?
<ikonia> Flannel: your momma
<Flannel> ikonia: How does my momma make you feel?
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Flannel> I'm doing a rather poor job at being a chat bot.
<ikonia> no no, not bad
<ikonia> I've had worse converssations with real people
<elky> i agree with ikonia
<topyli> Flannel will soon be turing complete
<ikonia> what is the ! trigger for flannel bot ?
<elky> 'oi, you'
<Flannel> According to jzmer, [X] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> I see a bug, can someone disconnect flannel please
<Flannel> Nooo.... my bits.
<ikonia> ha
<topyli> yay locke is back on -ot
<ikonia> I thought he was banned ?
<elky> did he get unbanned?
<elky> @bansearch |_ocke
<ubottu> No matches found for |_ocke!n=locke@12.17.178.65 in any channel
<ikonia> I could just be wrong 
<elky> nope, no ban currently there
<elky> he'll mess up soon enough though
<ikonia> probably just mistaken 
<elky> possibly, but we're stuck with him now until he starts being inappropriate again
<bazhang> ikonia, nephilus joined from an entirely different isp right after you did that bansearch
<bazhang> o0Chris0o, how may we assist you
<elky> o0Chris0o, what edit do you want to suggest?
<o0Chris0o> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<Myrtti> !ot-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !o4o-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> aha
<Myrtti> right...
 * Myrtti kicks ubottu gently
<Myrtti> work.
<o0Chris0o> lol
<elky> um...
<o0Chris0o> well I was in #ubuntu+1 and it referenced #ubuntu as the support channel instead of #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> I only work here!
<o0Chris0o> anyway to have ubottu reference ubuntu+1 as a support channel as well?
<bazhang> wth
<o0Chris0o> hope thats not confusing to you guys
<bazhang> nhasian in +1
<o0Chris0o> bazhang→ him and another was having a OT conversation when I called the offtopic tag (!ot) it referenced as if we were in ubuntu, not ubuntu+1
<o0Chris0o> hope that makes sense, its late here
<bazhang> <nhasian> sebsebseb, for some reason 20 year old girls wont give you the time of day if you tell them your over 30, but if your 27 then its go time
<o0Chris0o> oh yeah
<Myrtti> spank him
<Myrtti> spank him hard
<bazhang> that is beyond offtopic imo
<elky> well beyond
<o0Chris0o> bazhang→ yeah I agree
<bazhang> kb'able imo
<elky> not quite
<elky> if persistant, yes. but not straight off.
<bazhang> thefeds now ranting about not wanting to install ubuntu because it promotes religion; am going to remove if he continues
<elky> where?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu ; he seems to have taken the !ot to heart for a short while at least
<ubottu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu (thefeds)
<Myrtti> renicked to cytoplasm currently
<Myrtti> it's lovely how sebsebseb gives us advice on how to IRC
 * elky really should stop biting
<elky> um... what's the sed syntax for the bot?
<elky> Myrtti, halps?
<ikonia> ~s/word/newword
<ubot3> Factoid s/word/newword not found
<elky> !ops is ~s/word/newword
<ubottu> But ops already means something else!
<elky> um...
<elky> !ops ~s/elkbuntu/elky/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> ikonia, me dum
<Myrtti> !ops ~= /elkbuntu/elky/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> :-)
<ikonia> ahhh ~=
<ikonia> sorry 
<ikonia> is elkbuntu dead now ?
<elky> yays
<elky> i'll bring it out next time i want to be asked what DE i run
<ikonia> ah
<elky> plus, i never used 'elky' on OFTC, and maintaining multiple nicks is annoying
<ikonia> elky it is
<elky> anyway, i'm going to pike early. want to go shoe and chair shopping tomorrow
<ikonia> oooh shoe
<bazhang> any reason to allow thefeds access to continue trolling?
<ikonia> not any more, he's had enough warning
<bazhang> first it was root autologin, then ubuntu is promoting religion, now put cigarettes in with every cd...
<elky> next stuffup, please ban him to kingdom come
<bazhang> okay elky 
<ikonia> it's an issue - he's a cloaked user since 2008 november, yet chose to use multiple non-cloaked nicks to be an issue
<bazhang> err seamonkey is not a chatzilla irc client?
<ikonia> apparantly it is ?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> mozilla-chatzilla in the repos
<bazhang> looks like a pizza topping :)
<ikonia> ha
<bazhang> sebsebseb seemed to be improving, but is getting back to old ways again imo
<LjL> elky: that was pretty gratuitous really.
<bazhang> ie telling everyone that it is *him* and *him* alone that triggered the bot (thus due the thanks)
<ikonia> I know I know, I'm speaking to him 
<bazhang> LjL, the mailing list?
<ikonia> I'm trying to cut him slack as his social illness can be hard to control 
<LjL> bazhang: mhm
<bazhang> that convo got too meta for me
 * genii sips
<LjL> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LjL> that wiki page is broken, does anyone know where it ended up? in a metro train, under a bridge?
<ikonia> !Raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> LjL: check that one, I re-wrote it
<LjL> ikonia: and you deleted the previous one?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the previous one was gone for a while, hence why I refreshed that one
<ikonia> I need to do an "ubuntu lvm" one to make it in the official wiki rather than a 3rd party
<LjL> hmm
<ikonia> I'll do that this weekend 
 * ikonia makes a note on todo list
<LjL> ikonia: talk to hateball, he wants to do the same (check -ot)
<LjL> !-lvm
<ubottu> lvm has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-07-21 06:17:54
<LjL> !no lvm is <alias> raid
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ikonia> LjL: if you see me on line over the weekend nudge me to remind me, I've just put an entry in my calander 
 * mneptok waves from Boston
<LjL> mneptok: you're finding more places to scare people off?
<mneptok> LjL: visiting family before moving west
<bazhang> wow NM has a boston?
<mneptok> bazhang: Oregon would have, if the coin toss had gone to the guy from Boston, and not Portland, Maine ;)
<bazhang> mneptok, haha
<mneptok> bazhang: true story
<bazhang> mneptok, still funny though :)
<Errietta> Hello :)
<LjL> hi
<Errietta> Um i was wondering if we could like have a little talk about a little channel ban? :)
<LjL> i think so
<Errietta> Uh i got banned from #ubuntu some time ago
<LjL> yes
<Errietta> Because i behaved a bit badly and all and i was wondering if you could be so kind to remove that at so me time
<bazhang> @bansearch Errietta 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@88.218.205.254 by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 25 2009 16:35:27 (ID: 11587)
<LjL> Errietta, that wasn't a bit badly
<Errietta> Yeah, that one.
<LjL> that was very badly
<Errietta> ok..
<Errietta> 1024 bits badly?
<bazhang> extremely badly
<Errietta> 1 yotta byte kk?
<bazhang> @banlog Errietta 
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2009-03-25T16:31:59 <Errietta> hello
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2009-03-25T16:32:12 <Errietta> can u plz tell me why writing a disk screws it up and my cdplayer wont play it
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2009-03-25T16:32:16 <Errietta> ive wasted 2 disks already
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2009-03-25T16:32:19 <Errietta> im not willing to waste another
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2009-03-25T16:32:31 <Errietta> no
<LjL> Errietta, aside from the reasons that led to the (several) bans themselves
<ubottu> --
<Errietta> Ok 1024 yottabites
<LjL> you insulted and threatened operators
<LjL> here
<LjL> in PM
<Errietta> bytes*
<LjL> on #freenode
<LjL> just about everywhere you could come up with
<bazhang> death threats
<LjL> be thankful you're still on the network, seriously
<Errietta> I'm sorry
<Errietta> I did get klined but im back now as the support said
<bazhang> ban wont be lifted.
<Errietta> But--
<LjL> but, nothing
<bazhang> no.
<Errietta> Never?
<bazhang> bye bye.
<LjL> next time you don't do death treaths
<LjL> ... on the next channel you join
<LjL> which won't be #ubuntu
<Errietta> I didn't make any death threats here did i
<LjL> who cares whether you did them here or elsewhere
<LjL> you did them
<Errietta> I learned my lesson now though :(
<LjL> bit too late
<bazhang> Errietta, please part the channel now.
<Errietta> Fine.
<Errietta> Im not gonna argue about it
<Errietta> its ur choice
<bazhang> bye.
<Errietta> :(
<jpds> OK....
<bazhang> thought he was a ubuntu-wide ban
<bazhang> ie all namespace
<LjL> #ubuntu-ops isn't part of "all namespace" bans for what i'm concerned
<bazhang> not here.
<bazhang> kubuntu, xubuntu, etc etc
<LjL> well she's nowhere else currently
<bazhang> so far
<Errietta> what if i promise ill be nice
<LjL> NO
<bazhang> no.
<Errietta> Just one more chance
<Errietta> Ok i get it
<Errietta> Bye
<LjL> Errietta: you've had your fair share of chances.
<LjL> bye.
<bazhang> death threats dont get another chance.
<Errietta> i wont bother u here either.
<LjL> bazhang: neither does having a shitload of bantracker entries, for that matter
<LjL> [16:18:32] <Errietta> I WAS GOING TO LEAVE
<LjL> [16:18:33] <Errietta> U know what
<bazhang> <bazhang> so far
<LjL> [16:18:47] <Errietta> if u dont give ppl chances
<LjL> [16:18:50] <Errietta> they wont give u a chance
<LjL> [16:19:02] <LjL> is that another threat?
<LjL> [16:19:05] <Errietta> no
<LjL> [16:19:10] <Errietta> im just saying
<LjL> [16:19:13] <Errietta> it's a fact of life
<bazhang> how is he still even allowed on freenode
<LjL> [16:19:34] <Errietta> W/e
<Myrtti> klines arent permanent
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Errietta Seems like another threat to me.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> zloy got a longer one for posting goatse and trolling -women
<LjL> still pm'ing me
<LjL> after being told a number of times to stop
<bazhang> now he is pm'ing me :(
<LjL> Errietta: stop sending unwanted private messages to people.
<LjL> stop it NOW.
<Errietta> What was the last time someone asked you to be your friend
<Errietta> If you say "10 years ago" or "never" obviously there's something wrong with the way you treat people
<bazhang> death threats preclude that.
<Errietta> I'm not a bad person
<Errietta> I just want to have a chance to prove it
<Errietta> I wouldn't kill anyone
<LjL> Errietta: you have been told you won't get another chance.
<Errietta> I don't have guns
<LjL> Errietta: not stop sending people unwanted PMs.
<LjL> s/not/now/
<bazhang> prove it elsewhere
<Errietta> ur not in anhy other channels
<Errietta> That's not fair
<LjL> Errietta: answer this question - will stop sending people unsolicited and unwanted PMs *right now*?
<Errietta> i dont mean to annoy u
<LjL> Errietta: answer this question - will stop sending people unsolicited and unwanted PMs *right now*?
<Errietta> im just a friendly person unlike u
<Errietta> i like talking to people
<bazhang> no
<Errietta> i sometimes feel lonely
<Errietta> Is that bad too?
<Errietta> Is having feelings really such a horrible thing
<LjL> Errietta: answer this question - will you stop sending people unsolicited and unwanted PMs *right now*?
<Errietta> Yes ok jesus
<LjL> fine.
<LjL> bye.
<Errietta> What
<bazhang> bye.
<Errietta> I just want a chance to prove that im a nice personm
<Errietta> why dont u give me that chance
<Errietta> im not gonna do any harm
<LjL> [16:29:22] <Errietta> Hi
<LjL> [16:29:27] <Errietta> i cant kill over the internet
<LjL> [16:29:29] <Errietta> u know that right
<bazhang> :/
<LjL> !staff | I believe Errietta may need some more time to think about her attitude on this network, please review that
<ubottu> I believe Errietta may need some more time to think about her attitude on this network, please review that: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> i wasn't in #defocus but i suspect there might be some review needed in there too about her
<LjL> also, i don't think #erry is a valid on-topic channel
<bazhang> s/erry/scary
<LjL> bazhang, are you sure asking about how much memory you need for stuff is a support question to begin with?
<LjL> methinks -ot is bad enough that some semi-support discussions are unlikely to hurt anybody
<Amaranth> @bansearch comingsoon
<bazhang> seems he is trolling
<bazhang> he joined ubuntu then quit
<bazhang> now he claims he cannot join
<LjL> he's on mibbit, might be confused
<bazhang> haha
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (aloneinthedark)
<jpds> Hm, what did he do wrong?
<bazhang> not much really. grawity was much worse imo
<bazhang> oh no! closet monster JDONG
<LjL> grawity, since you're here
<LjL> how's about not feeding the trolls
<grawity> LjL: Which one?
<LjL> for starters there's no need to *say* in the channel that you've put someone on ignore
<LjL> just ignore
 * grawity notes
<bazhang> and avoid the excessive /me please
<bazhang> ugh
<LjL> response to my request to join here was
<LjL> [16:47:00] <aloneinthedark> :)  [16:47:38] <aloneinthedark> it is not possible to ignore the truth!
<LjL> so banned
<LjL> oh, and he's got multiple hosts!"
<LjL> wonderful.
<bazhang> yeowch
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> ugh, ugh, ugh
 * ikonia watches the erry moron show
<Picipod> where?
<ikonia> #defocus
<ikonia> "I'm a bad person" etc etc
<ikonia> don't know why the staff in there are not just kicking off the network 
<LjL> i recommend staying out of the... discussion, though
<ikonia> he's admiting he's a pain and will continue to be an issue
<ikonia> not saying a word
<ikonia> no interest to discuss anything 
<ikonia> just watching with confusion
<LjL> good
<LjL> bazhang: cxole might be aloneinthedark again, fyi
<LjL> might - not sure
<LjL> err, more sure now
<jpds> Ha.
<bazhang> yep
 * genii makes more coffee
<ikonia> genii: poor me one, I'll take one for once
 * genii prepares ikonia a large Ubuntu mug of coffee just how he likes it
<ikonia> I think this week as official been ubuntu troll week
<ikonia> each year we should celbrate it
<ikonia> "has" not as
<LjL> warning
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> i think the previous troll is coming back with some clones
<LjL> not many, but some
<ikonia> which one ?
<ikonia> there have been so many this week
<ikonia> I see them in -it
<LjL> (memame and mnk namely)
<LjL> semame even
<LjL> who?
<ikonia> LjL: forget that, read it wrong
<LjL> ikonia: i know i am in -it, but i would never warn about myself :(
<LjL> you know i'm in #ubuntu all the time anyway
<ikonia> LjL: I was just being wrong
<LjL> and i was right about semame
<LjL> hi GreenRanger
<LjL> can we help you somehow?
<GreenRanger> I call upon the power of the dragonzord
<LjL> i guess not
<ikonia> well that made my laugh
<ikonia> super
 * ikonia wonders if it is morphin time
<LjL> going +r
<ikonia> okey dokey
<ikonia> is Iceman_B^Ltop icebuntu (I saw him yesterday)
<LjL> i dunno
<ikonia> bazhang: as the icebuntu expert.....
<bazhang> ikonia, hehe
<bazhang> wish I wasnt :(
<ikonia> dont think iceman_b is icebuntu, he formed logical questions in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> no I dont think so
<bazhang> he says okay and not okey for one
<ikonia> Picipod: come back......
<ikonia> bazhang: yeah, sensible questions in #ubuntu-server
<LjL> look at latest ban i did
<bazhang> ikonia, also he is saying things like 'that wont fly' which icebuntu never would
<LjL> (i did suspect of anseim a bit earlier but he didn't show as a proxy...)
<ikonia> LjL: I don't recognise the IP 
<bazhang> ljlop?
<LjL> ikonia: he's using a lot of different ips, mostly drones
<Picipod> ikonia: annoying troll is annoying
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> Picipod: ha ha ha
<ikonia> Picipod: wondered how long you'd take it
<bazhang> kind of like ikoniaz
<ikonia> gary delt with him quick sharp
<LjL> [17:23:17] [Who] nvstp is n=edwin@221.6.3.98 (yandong)
<LjL> [17:23:17] [Who] edwin is n=edwin@79.114.100.61 (Török Edwin) (Away)
<LjL> [17:23:17] [Who] edwinb is n=edwin@proteus.green-dragon.org (Edwin Brady)
<LjL> will this be him again?
<LjL> given the "green dragon" host
<LjL> nick registered a bit too far in the past to be a troll, though
<ikonia> my bet is yes
<LjL> well, edwinb was registered in 2004 though
<bazhang> grawity getting too offtopic?
<LjL> jesus christ now i have to ban myself
<ikonia> just about to say
<ikonia> that will hit you
<LjL> nah
<bazhang> that is grawity second warning with !ot
<LjL> won't hit me
<LjL> the ? prevents that
<ikonia> your op'd
<ikonia> how does the ? prevent it ?
<LjL> it will hit ljl-temp, but i don't have it online anyway
<LjL> ikonia: ? *must* match one single character
<ikonia> you fall into the ? with ljl don't you 
<LjL> no
<ikonia> ahh so it would have to be ljl$
<LjL> LjL?*
<ikonia> I thought it was ljl AND lgl$
<LjL> i need to have something after LjL
<ikonia> ljl
<ikonia> yup, I see
<bazhang> yarroboogs
<Picipod> zarro
<bazhang> * [umakant] (n=umakant@114.69.251.23): Umakant Chaudhari  bingo
<bazhang> in #kubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: thats ice isn't it ?
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> which one is he
<ikonia> not banned in #k so nothing to do
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, rconan said: !not offtopic is #ubuntu+1 is the Ubuntu development branch discussion channel. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> ikonia, no he is not banned there, just wanted to point out he is switching nicks (again)
<ikonia> no no, good to see
<bazhang> 20th time or so
<ikonia> icebuntu is asues tek yes/no ?
<ikonia> I lose track ?
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> ok
<bazhang> asustek, hynix, umakant, anand, icebuntu
<ikonia> so much to remember
<LjL> i think [Whois] LJIEVK is n=lskasj@58.86.219.231 (sadñlk) is still him but, who knows
<ikonia> just keep an eye on 
<LjL> ok it's him
<ikonia> what gave it away, the nick change ?
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> he's trying to circumvent my ban while still making clear he's using my nick
<bazhang> what the heck
<LjL> typical nick-troll
<bazhang> he wants to spread the truth that much?
<LjL> bazhang: wait... he's ntfs?
<bazhang> LjL, this is aloneinthedark?
<LjL> bazhang: i think so yeah
<bazhang> thought he wanted to spread the 'truth' about windows being so great
<LjL> bazhang: ah ok. 'cause there was another one yesterday wanting to "spread the truth"
<LjL> he talked in all caps, though
<ikonia> the truth is out there
<bazhang> the hello sinners guy?
<LjL> no, no
<LjL> a new one
<bazhang> seekingtruth iirc
<LjL> wanting to spread the truth about needing to turn off computers to save power
<genii> If the truth is windows, i don wanna know
<bazhang> so much truth out there :(
 * LjL just hopes ljlane doesn't try to join #ubuntu
<LjL> ikonia: oh by the way, just to prove ljievk *was* him
<LjL>  [Who] lJlOpP is n=lskasj@58.86.219.231 (sadñlk)
<ikonia> don't doubt you 
<LjL> ikonia: why not - detecting ban evaders isn't an exact science :)
<ikonia> no, but you normally have sound judgment
<LjL> well, nobody dangerous-looking online for l*j*l* right now
<LjL> hope he's taken a break
<ikonia> probably tired
<bazhang> eww
<LjL> zero tolerance mode is in effect, if you don't mind ;P
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> okey dokey
<bazhang> zero tolerance for urinating friends mode
<ikonia> I wanted to be his urinating friend
<LjL> found a channel with him about that :P
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> LjL: bet you've filled up the ban list !
<LjL> quite likely...
<LjL> i'll remove them, but i prefer to wait a bit
<ikonia> of coruse
<ikonia> course
<bazhang> save one space for umakant
<LjL> i'll try
<LjL> alright, i know where the guy was taking proxies from
<LjL> i'll make a few bans, don't go "huh"
<bazhang> nice work ljl
<LjL> nah i can't do it, there's too many ones that actually work, i *would* fill up the banlist
<bazhang> that is a funny factoid !jding
<bazhang> oops
<LjL> !-jding
<ubottu> jding has no aliases - added by Pici on 2008-01-24 03:35:00 - last edited by Seveas on 2008-01-27 23:04:01
<LjL> methinkgs jbl_whateverhescalled is a troll regardless of being aloneinthedark
<Pricey> spelling error on bantracker, "descuss"
<bazhang> yep
<Pricey> @btlogin
<bazhang> wants everything in terminal
<Pricey> @btlogin
<LjL> bazhang: i think you're mistaken though
<LjL> !info mldonkey-server
<ubottu> mldonkey-server (source: mldonkey): Door to the 'donkey' network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.5-1ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 2436 kB, installed size 6164 kB
<LjL> this works fine in the terminal
<ubot2_> LjL: mldonkey-server (source: mldonkey): Door to the 'donkey' network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.5-1ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 2436 kB, installed size 6164 kB
<bazhang> LjL, my mistake then
<bazhang> not the first time btw
<bazhang> <sTuPidLS> net gnutella for ubuntu ?
<genii> LjL: I was so tempted to remark that the #ubuntu-offtopic room is directly under #ubuntu
<bazhang> grawity trolling?
<LjL> bazhang: .-- .... --- -.- -. --- .-- ...
<bazhang> morse for yes I am guessing
<LjL> bazhang: no morse for "who knows"
<bazhang> ready to kick grawity from #ubuntu
<bazhang> he has been warned many times about ot
<bazhang> he never threatened anything; o0---0o is imagining it
<bazhang> o0Chris0o, how may we help you
<o0Chris0o> Is it right for an op to say something degrading in a way about a program in a support channel? Then after after I replied to the op saying "please keep idiotic comments to yourself, this is a support channel, not a bashing channel"  He opped himself and threatens me with "excuse me" I think thats uncalled for. 
<Pricey> o0Chris0o: Which channel?
<o0Chris0o> #ubuntu
<bazhang> excuse me is a threat?
<o0Chris0o> bazhang→ no, he opped himself, than he said excused me, threatend me with his op power
<o0Chris0o> excuse* sorry
<bazhang> power mad operator?
<o0Chris0o> I would say so
<Pricey> mneptok: are you around?
<Pricey> o0Chris0o: Have you talked to him in /query?
<o0Chris0o> Pricey→ no, kinda was afraid to talk to him to tell ya the truth, I come here to get support a lot, I don't want to ruin it
<Pricey> o0Chris0o: Would there be any chance for you to try and catch him in PM when he's available and attempt to sort it out there?
<bazhang> he's not *that* scary :)
<o0Chris0o> Pricey→ Sure.
<Pricey> We have a funky little https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess written up.
<bazhang> he was never kicked or anything Pricey ; should that apply?
<o0Chris0o> Pricey→ alright, I will remember that, for the most part, there wasn't any harm done accept threatening with op power, but I'm sure he knows that now by looking into this channel
<Pricey> bazhang: its a dispute and I don't think that following its advice/steps can cause any harm?
<Pricey> bazhang: I'm very hopeful that it can be resolved in PM too.
<bazhang> o0Chris0o, is there anything else?
<tsimpson> btw, it would be better not to call people idiots in the channel (re: "please keep idiotic comments to yourself...")
<Pricey> afk
<tsimpson> there are better ways to phrase that
<o0Chris0o> bazhang→ nope that will be it thanks :)
<o0Chris0o> tsimpson→ I agree, better ways to phrase what he said as well
<o0Chris0o> thanks
<tsimpson> sure :)
<bazhang> liticovjesac? was that one of the trolls id's?
<LjL> doesn't ring a bell to me
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> he was mentioned in the Troll-archlinux hq
<LjL> bazhang: yamata joined #freenode first, been in there for a while, and he appears to be connected from a proxy.
<bazhang> yamata in -ot
<bazhang> LjL, heh sorry
<bazhang> yamata is fujisan btw
<LjL> oh
<LjL> bazhang: you know that how?
<bazhang> stalking el ky in oftc
<LjL> ugh
<bazhang> LjL, put together by her and i k o n i a iirc
<bazhang> only in #freenode now
<bazhang> owen9376, how may we help you
<TORtuga> why you kick me?
<bazhang> TORtuga, you were spamming the channel and offtopic
<TORtuga> no, I am only spamming suport channel, no offtopic
<bazhang> <TORtuga> can you suck my ass?
<TORtuga> no
<bazhang> <TORtuga> FloodBot1: are you firl or woman?
<TORtuga> thanks
<TORtuga> I prefer don't do this :S
<bazhang> that is spamming and against the code of conduct
<bazhang> !coc | TORtuga 
<ubottu> TORtuga: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<TORtuga> ubottu: you here too!!!!!!!?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TORtuga> ubottu: ?
<TORtuga> xD
<TORtuga> xDDD
<TORtuga> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<TORtuga> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd
<bazhang> TORtuga, stop that
<TORtuga> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<TORtuga> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd
<TORtuga> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<bazhang> @bansearch shadeslayer
<ubottu> No matches found for shadeslayer!n=010101@unaffiliated/shadeslayer in any channel
<ikonia> note shadeslayer in ##windows bragging about logging into peoples routers and rebooting them as he has now "learnt to hack"
<genii> Hehe
<bazhang> he is in #ubuntu also
<ikonia> thats fine - it's just to be aware of his latest claims
<ikonia> personally I don't belive them - and I'm not interested but I'm sure some of his questions in #ubuntu will end up leading towards "how do I hack" style questions
<ikonia> just put it in here for context
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> got to take a break, see you all in a while
<ikonia> laters
<Seeker`> o/
<genii> ikonia: He was asking extensivle yonce about WEP cracking and got an earful
<genii> Bleh typos
<ikonia> genii: sorry, missed that, keep an eye on him, his questions in ##windows are leading to suggest his motives are not good
<ikonia> shadeslayer just ctcp pinged some people in ##windows, then changed his nick to root_b to pretend it wasn't him
<ikonia> denied doing it
<genii> He's an idiot and annoying, I know
<ikonia> I'm just logging it in here as I feel he's building up to something again
<ikonia> this was his behaviour last time with the nick changes to bandodge/do things
<ikonia> I know he reads the logs in here too "hi shadeslayer" just so he knows we are on to him and not to try anything 
 * Gary is in a mood
<ikonia> whats up?
<Seeker`> whats wrong?
<evilGary> I see dumb people
<ikonia> it's been a week of it
<genii> Whats this evil trend? Everyone in -offtopic went evil or so
<ikonia> gary is a trend setter
<genii> Hehe
<Seeker`> thats scary isn't it
<evilGary> hahaaa
<LjL> again?
<LjL> is this a freenode meme now?
<Seeker`> i think its banworthy
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> meme ?
<Seeker`> youyou
<evilGary> yaya
<evilGary> Seeker`: banworthy?
<LjL> jeje
<evilGary> thats made of fail
<LjL> like this
<LjL> yeah yeah i know
<Seeker`> exactly
<Seeker`> LjL: :(
<evilGary> aww, I failed at chanserv quieting myself
<ikonia> I just failed
<Seeker`> i just lost the game
<ikonia> at least you where in the game
 * LjL is always out of the games
<Seeker`> eugh some people need to get a ****** clue
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> etfb: how can we help you?
<etfb> Is this the place to let an op know about some (minor) stupidity in the #ubuntu channel?  User name gift_ is making intermittant stupid comments there.
<Seeker`> we'll look in to it
<Seeker`> thanks
<etfb> np
<Seeker`> ikonia: ping
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (gift_)
 * Seeker` wonders where everyone has gone
<evilGary> to the fair
<Seeker`> ah, thats useful
<Seeker`> we need ops that don't have a social life on fridays :P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !nou-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> !no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-04
<Flannel> Seeker`: Only in Europe.  Now that works over, us Americans without a social life will work.
<Seeker`> was just frustrating sitting there not being able to do anything
<Flannel> I know the feeling
<Seeker`> where are you an op?
<Flannel> just #u, apparently putting ops in other places takes forever to go through whatever bureaucracy there is.  Since its been at least a few months since other places were discussed, etc.
<Seeker`> fair enough
 * Amaranth is glad he got in before the bureaucracy
<Seeker`> what bureaucracy is there?
<Flannel> I should probably poke around and see what's up with that.  Since... yeah, its rediculous/.
<Flannel> Seeker`: No idea.  But apparently there's tons if it takes multiple months for approval of an operator for additional channels.
<Pricey> Flannel: did you submit the form gpg signed to the council address along with 3 cheers?
<Seeker`> Flannel: I'm not even an op in #u, so I wouldn't know about additional channels :P
<Flannel> Pricey: No.  The person who I was talking to was just going to take care of whatever magical process had to be gone through.  Didn't say anything about that.
<Seeker`> do you have to have a form signed by 3 mythical beings, including the yeti and the loch ness monster to be an op?
<Flannel> Seeker`: I'm still working on Nessy, the others aren't an issue.
<Pricey> Flannel: ah ok, we'll wait for that person then.
 * Seeker` has the tooth fairy and nessy
<Seeker`> the yeti doesn't like me :(
<bazhang> 'yet' ....i
<Seeker`> ...?
<bazhang> doesnt like you yet.....i
<Seeker`> ...
<Seeker`> ...
<bazhang> ugh
<Seeker`> ...
<Seeker`> that "joke" should be taken out and shot
<Seeker`> :P
<bazhang> ah thefeds to greet me in the a.m.
<bazhang> he has more than enough warning to stop trolling.
<Flannel> Howdy wgrant, How can we help you today?
<wgrant> Flannel: I was going to ask somebody about a bot, but I found the information I needed elsewhere.
<wgrant> I suppose I should leave.
<elky> maaan, this lag is killing me
<evilGary> lag sucks
<elky> this is somewhere between me and linode or linode and freenode
<elky> i'm connected to kubrick -- does it have issues the past few weeks or something?
<Nafallo> or both
<elky> Nafallo, both maintain a 178-182ms ping time for the connections.
<elky> even in the middle of the multi-minute lag sessions
<Nafallo> /☹\
<elky> that for ping time between australia and the US is *good*
<evilGary> it's a lot of ocean the inters have to web
<elky> yeah
<elky> where is kubrick? the US? i might have to reconfig bip to use a better link
<Flannel> I think so...
<Flannel> yeah, LA
<Flannel> that is, LA in CA
<elky> anyway, i have to go shoe and chair shopping. if thefeds says anything else stupid, add a +b to the /remove
<bazhang> :/
<LjL> you seriously require a gpg signed form and cheers from people to add an op to more channels...?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> three mythical creatures not people
<LjL> good thing i haven't read the past irc council meetings logs
<LjL> it'd have probably hurt my stomach
<Flannel> LjL: No
<Pricey> LjL: it was my form of sarcasm as to why we hadn't approved anything.
<bazhang> entmoot
<Pricey> It is most likely my bad memory as to why it has been forgotten.
<bazhang> there should be more ops in -ot and +1
<LjL> Pricey: and thanks god.
<bazhang> perhaps stating it now will mean by 10.04 it will happen.
<Pricey> bazhang: sarcasm ftw!
<Pricey> bazhang: or were yo ubeing serious...?
<Pricey> :P
<bazhang> Pricey, actually not being sarcastic in the slightest
<bazhang> Pricey, this has been an issue for a very long time.
<bazhang> telling someone to stop is not persecution. and __mikem needs to stop PM'ing when called on bad behaviour.
<bazhang> ie suggesting violence towards others etc
<LjL> ?
<LjL> i see
<Pricey> He doesn't normally quit does he/
<LjL> Pricey: well no he does sometimes
<LjL> not particularly often
<ubottu> Huufarted called the ops in #ubuntu (UbbyCD)
<mneptok> tritium: evenin'
<tritium> Hi mneptok!
 * bazhang huggles mneptok 
<mneptok> tritium: how's the oven bun?
<bazhang> mneptok, !!!
<mneptok> bazhang: ???!!! :)
<tritium> mneptok: getting very close to done
<mneptok> tritium: we're listening for the *ding*
<Flannel> bazhang: tritium is a baker by trade, didn't you know that?
<tritium> mneptok: I'll keep you posted :)
<mneptok> tritium: tell her she's doing a great job carrying that 10lbs in the uterus and 170lbs in the passenger seat ;)
<tritium> I'll tell her you said that ;)
 * mneptok guess tritium weighs ~170
<tritium> Eh, 150 or so.
<tritium> Flannel: :)
<mneptok> tritium: OK, adjust comment to match, please :)
<tritium> Will do.  When do you or woowoo arrive?
<mneptok> tritium: we're hoping for splashdown pre-May 1
<tritium> No airfare yet?  Or are you driving a moving truck?
<mneptok> tritium: so we *should* be able to back you guys up. grocery runs, etc.
<mneptok> getting qoutes from movers and then deciding
<tritium> mneptok: thanks!
<mneptok> most likely we'll just hire company, one of us will fly, and the other will drive the car down
<tritium> Ah, ok.
<tritium> You'll be here in time to work on a presentation for NM LinuxFest.
<tritium> Flannel: you should come and present too.
<Flannel> Hmmm?
<mneptok> tritium: dates?
<tritium> mneptok: it's looking like November
<mneptok> OK, i'll try to get it booked soon so Monty doesn't throw me somewhere else
<tritium> Awesome, thanks, mneptok.
<tritium> Flannel: http://nmlinuxfest.ning.com/
<tritium> It would be nice to try and get LaserJock down here for it too.
<tritium> excuse me for a bit...
<Flannel> 30 minutes for WTFsure-- 
<bazhang> yes.
<Flannel> Aww, bazhang is a ninja
<bazhang> that was pure serendipity Flannel ; I tabbed to that channel just as he spoke.
<Flannel> op-sense
<bazhang> more like didnt want to see non-sense in -ot
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> cytoplasm =?= thefeds
<bazhang> yep
<pleia2> elky: you about?
<Flannel> pleia2: She's shopping for chairs and shoes.
<pleia2> darn :)
<pleia2> borderline troll in #ubuntu-women, but he hasn't done anything ban-worthy yet
<pleia2> and it's bedtime for me!
<bazhang> thought half or more of you had ops there :)
<pleia2> half or more of us are in the US and EU
<pleia2> sleepytime :)
 * pleia2 found an active op though
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> US?  It's only 9!
<pleia2> eastern us, it's almost midnight!
<Flannel> s/almost/only/
<pleia2> and I'm ooold
<pleia2> :P
<bazhang> nah.
<bazhang> still learning = young
<pleia2> hehe
<bazhang> true.
<pleia2> well then, I need my beauty sleep ;)
<bazhang> good point!
<Flannel> bazhang: Wrong... way to agree to that.
<bazhang> uh sowwy
<Flannel> heh
<bazhang> * [firiansbabymomma] (n=chris@cpe-024-074-052-096.carolina.res.rr.com): purple  ubbycd , entered as musikgoat | second
<bazhang> thought impersonating other users was frowned upon (ie musikgoat |main/musikgoat)
<Flannel> What?
<bazhang> or this only for ops
<bazhang> ie ikoniaz ljlop etc trolls of recent vintage
<Flannel> No, no, where/when was this?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu 
<bazhang> ubbycd (formerly) entered as musikgoat|second, then morphed to firiansbabymomma
<Flannel> There we go.
<Flannel> Yeah, he's just trying to be annoying about it now.
<bazhang> wow that is really annoying; whoever he is helping (ie rvns) newnicks to rnvshomie etc
<jussi01> if anyone sees ikonia this morning, please tell him to check his pm's from me :)
<bazhang> <nephilus> ultimatix
<bazhang> psywiped has been warned many many times about telling folks to google it and random offtopic comments. next time is a ban
<bazhang> o0Chris0o, how may we help you
<o0Chris0o> is "themolester"  considered a proper nick name?
<o0Chris0o> a guy in #ubuntu is using it, just thought I would ask
<bazhang> o0Chris0o, thanks for bringing it to our attention.
<o0Chris0o> np
<Flannel> ikonia: Much better answer than mine.
<Flannel> ikonia: Also, check your queries from jussi-01
<ikonia> oh right, not seen anything from him, ta
 * jussi01 waves in ikonia's direction
 * jussi01 is feeling old
<topyli> jussi01: i just deleted a couple of feeds from your google reader :(
<topyli> jussi01: you were logged in on my eeepc and was starting to go through my feeds, thought "this is all screwed up"
<jussi01> topyli: meh...
<topyli> then realized i'm you and logged out
<topyli> i didn't buy anything as you :)
<Gary> should have :p
<topyli> hehe
<jussi01> topyli: not yet :D
<jussi01> :P
<topyli> you should have logged into amazon :)
<Gary> and bought "interesting" videos
<Gary> just for the lawls
<topyli> i wonder how often this happens in libraries and such
<Gary> I once rented a "alternative lifestyle" film from blockbusters on a mates card, and was purposefully late on returning it, so he'd get told off
<topyli> heh
<topyli> which surprised him more? that he had rented it, or that he had eventually returned it?
<jussi01> Gary: you are a nasty person...
<jussi01> :P
<Gary> he argued the case in the middle of the shop floor, until the memeber of staff, loudly, said what movie it was, then shut up in shame
<topyli> hehehe
<Gary> I got so much stick for it, but it was worth every bruise :p
<ubottu> Kimi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> *sigh*
<Gary> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> wth
<Gary> right after I said that too
<bazhang> Gary, sorry too much idiocy today
<ubottu> a_n_d_r_e_w called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Gary> I ought to turn the highlight off, even grawity (who is being helpful) is highlighting me
<bazhang> :/
<jpds> Lovely.
<jpds> Gary: Same here.
<bazhang> grawity, how may we help you
<hASDhaQ> hello?
<hASDhaQ> I need help in #ubuntu-es please
<hASDhaQ> he is TORtuga|O_O| flooding
<jussi01> hASDhaQ: #ubuntu-irc ;)
<hASDhaQ> ok, thx
<jussi01> jpds: ^
<bazhang> he was kb/d from #ubuntu
<bazhang> and here as well at one point
<jussi01> hASDhaQ: anything else you need from us?
<jussi01> !idle | hASDhaQ
<ubottu> hASDhaQ: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<hASDhaQ> ok, he is banned, thx:)
<ubottu> In ubottu, grawity said: upgradeproblem =~ s/is/<reply>/
<ubottu> In ubottu, grawity said: upgradeproblem =~ s/is/<reply>/
<elky> ok, who is grawity?
 * grawity raises hand.
<grawity> So that's how ubottu works.
<bazhang> part time helper  much time user of /me in #ubuntu
<bazhang> been asked several times not to
<elky> how did he know the bot that well though?
<bazhang> strangely quiet on the stalker front; only yamata seems to be accounted for
 * jussi01 is really digging this mpd+icecast setup...
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> elky: maybe he just knows supybot? or read the manual on the wiki?
<elky> bazhang, he popped up again?
<bazhang> elky, briefly in -ot yesterday, he hangs mostly in #freenode
<bazhang> <psywiped> (well one more ot thing) goodnight all brain is flashing the capslock at me so i need to reset it for 8hrs and reindex parts of it have fun.
<elky> saywha?
<bazhang> he was almost nothing but offtopic; telling people to google it, then complaining when called on it
<elky> no seriously, what the hell does that *mean*?
<bazhang> and randomly weirdly offtopic; 'but I helped for an hour!'
<bazhang> he claims that he gets the linux bsod that is flashing capslock
<bazhang> icebuntu is now umakant (in #k yesterday briefly) and groovyorange is app1e, only in ##english afaict
<elky> and what did mr umakant have to say in #k?
<bazhang> not much; just /me yawns and goes back to sleep or somesuch
 * elky greps some logs
<bazhang> <yourfather> whats the channel if i want to spam? 
<bazhang> me resists temptation..
<elky> where was that?
<bazhang> main channel he left
<bazhang> a polite spammer. a rarity these days :)
<elky> or, a troll
<elky> or a little from column a, a little from column b
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> well he went to #politics in all likelihood
<bazhang> <whazilla> okey try colinux anki1  or qemu :  icebuntu?
<thefeds> Do I need to have the samba service running to share a printer?
<jussi01> thefeds: you do realise where you are?
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> thefeds: are you there?
<thefeds> soz
<elky> oh, so he kept on going after my warnings, eh?
<ikonia> fyi: I forwarded thefeds here as there is more going on that seems
 * jussi01 waves at ikonia
<ikonia> he is trolling channels as thefeds - then changing nicks to cytoplasm which is a registered and cloaked nick 
<ikonia> jussi01: hello
<ikonia> jussi01: happy birthday weekend
<jussi01> ikonia: I assume you will not make it here...
<jussi01> ikonia: thansks :)
<ikonia> I'm at my parents, I bounced you an email last night
<jussi01> you did?
<jussi01> I havent seen the email... which address?
<ikonia> yeah, when I got to my parents
<ikonia> your jussi.com 
<ikonia> infact - I've just realised I sent it to jussi.com not jussi01.com 
<ikonia> idiot
<jussi01> I dont have a jussi01.com email address....
<ikonia> sorry 
<ikonia> ahh that may explain it then
<jussi01> justt gmail one that is jussi01@
<jussi01> heh
<ikonia> nope, my fault then
<ikonia> it was late
<ikonia> sorry, was on autopilot
<jussi01> hows your dad?
<ikonia> jussi01 = jussi01.com 
 * jussi01 should set that up...
<ikonia> errrr "ok" seems much better, although tests are non-clonclusive at this time, so there are more tests going on at the moment
<ikonia> waiting for results, which are again late
<jussi01> good to hear he getting there, though frustrating that you dont know
<ikonia> jussi01: how goes the birthday weekend plans so far ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: what happened?
<ikonia> jussi01: he "seem" better, but that doesn't count for much until test results back it
<ikonia> Seeker`: dads got a superbug
<Seeker`> :(
<ikonia> just waiting now...
<Seeker`> how did he manage that?
<ikonia> he had an operating on his leg a few weeks ago, it is suspected he caught it then and it's taken a week or two to wake up enough to be detected
<ikonia> nothing confirmed though
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> I hope he recovers quickly
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> we've been warned it could take a while due to his age/health and how adaptive the bug is
<LjL> ugh, will green-dragon be yesterday's troll who was haunting me
<ikonia> LjL: what's going on ?
<ikonia> ahh I see
<LjL> ikonia: just a little flood, but the nickname rings that bell, not sure
<ikonia> yeah, he joined here yesterday then parted
<ikonia> oh, wait, that was green ranger
<ikonia> he wanted megazoid power
<LjL> yep
<LjL> greenranger was definitely that troll
<LjL> might just be a coincidence
<LjL> probably is
<LjL> or not.
<ikonia> there we go - bang on que
<LjL> meh
<LjL> <Green-Dragon> Please help!  Is someone seeing everything I do on my computer? <LjL> Green-Dragon: stop flooding <LjL> !paste > Green-Dragon    (Green-Dragon, see the private message from ubottu) <Green-Dragon> Sorry.  I have a Bluetooth mouse but no Bluetooth keyboard. <Green-Dragon> But it says a bluetooth keyboard is connecting.... <Green-Dragon> and my mouse is not connecting but it says another mouse is connecting. <LjL> Green-Dragon: people are not 
<LjL> seeing what you type now. <Green-Dragon> AHH! <LjL> Green-Dragon: can you assure me that you won't flood the channel like that again, and use the pastebin instead? <Green-Dragon> How do I do that? <LjL> !pastebin | Green-Dragon <Green-Dragon> !pastebin |Green-Dragon test <LjL> Green-Dragon: no, not like that. <LjL> Green-Dragon: READ the message you just got.
<jpds> ikonia: What's your opinion on the scrollback in #u-uk?
<ikonia> let me have a look
<ikonia> jpds: I assume you mean sebsebseb ?
<jpds> ikonia: All of them.
<jpds> Well, most, they're getting quite silly.
<ikonia> jpds: I think it sucks to be honest
<ikonia> (just scimmed through the last 15 minutes)
<elky> ?
<ikonia> elky: have a scroll back though -uk it's kiddie central 
 * elky hunts for the logs
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jpds> elky: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/04/04/%23ubuntu-uk.html
<ikonia> jpds is well prepped
<jpds> As always.
<ikonia> time for a break 
<elky> i've found the aussie chicks convo, and them telling hippychick girls dont exist on the intarwebs
<elky> um...
<Seeker`> that bot is in ubuntu
<Seeker`> or whatever it(?) is
<LjL> Tcl?
<LjL> not a bot afaik
<LjL> just a fancy ident i suppose
<ikonia> he was interactive the other day
<bazhang> give me access there LjL I will do it.
<LjL> you mean op - i don't have the access to give you access
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> that convo is getting a bit o4o imo
<LjL> yeah i think it's turning away from that now though
<LjL> or not, thanks to netytroll
<bazhang> windows vs linux is much better
<mneptok> 12:31 [Freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Tcl: xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> I'll give him a nudge
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (spiel_mit_feuer)
<ikonia> I now need a tissue to mop up the drink I've just dribbled laughing, thank you ljl
<LjL> sorry
<ikonia> it was worth it
<ikonia> good chuckle
<bazhang> I am happy to stay that way for a bit, kind of like +m
<bazhang> ok topyli is back
<bazhang> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> hmm /cycle did it
<LjL> err...
<LjL>  /mode #channel -o nickname
<LjL> or often simply
<LjL>  /deop nickname
<topyli> bazhang: what is it?
<bazhang> nope did not work
<LjL> bazhang: cannot "not work"
<topyli> i'm back, and i'm the cleanest man on the channel!
<LjL> if you're opped, you can deop yourself
<bazhang> topyli, just wanted to be de-opped
<bazhang> and so I did
<topyli> bazhang: huh? are you retiring or what?
<LjL> topyli, your sauna has confused you, shush.
<bazhang> in -ot
<topyli> aaaaaaaah
<topyli> sorry
<bazhang> seems that chanserv.py looks for access
<topyli> LjL: that's what it's *for*
<LjL> of course if you aren't in the access list you can't ask chanserv to deop you
<LjL> but you can still just deop you!
<bazhang> yep
<topyli> pray with me: please make a goal now kärpät
<LjL> topyli: i couldn't care less
<topyli> :(
<topyli> for me!
<LjL> as i said
<topyli> :(
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<topyli> we need to add something there. like "please let kärpät win their hockey games"
<bazhang> heh myrrti would throw a fit
<topyli> "(more often than not)"
<bazhang> haha
<topyli> bazhang: oh yeah, i forgot the other finns :)
<LjL> i'd also like to add "please let people who have an obsession for games involving goals and people chasing a ball find peace"
<topyli> LjL: that's too much to ask im afraid :(
<bazhang> * ikonia_test (n=Mr_Darcy@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu  :0
<ikonia> it's me
<ikonia> it's fine
<bazhang> botnet!
<ikonia> yes, I'm about to attack with me 2 users
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> still waiting for those 64 years worth of PM's from dingding
<topyli> how can it be so difficult to score? i should go there myself
<ikonia> he's long gone
<bazhang> klined?
<ikonia> nah, just couldn't get past the ban so not bothered
<ikonia> (frmo what I've seen)
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> from
<bazhang> freenode policy of only opping when needed is wise
<ikonia> didn't think that was freeenode
<ikonia> just ubuntu 
<LjL> it is freenode
<ikonia> didn't know that
<Seeker`> bazhang: oh?
<bazhang> felt odd like that in -ot
<Seeker`> only because you are'nt used to it :P
<bazhang> funny how fast netyire quit though
<topyli> one minute to go. we're losing :(
<topyli> gooooooooooooooooool
<LjL> pfui
<topyli> yey
<topyli> overtime!
<topyli> i'm not sure if you are all very interested though :)
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> finland sucks at football, so we sort of have to be proud of sports we're good in, like hockey, ski jumping and rally. you know, sports that almost nobody else does
<topyli> wife carrying used to be strong here, but the estonians have sort of taken over
<Nafallo> estonians...
<Nafallo> leave that thought Nafallo. srsly.
<topyli> greatest wife carriers in the world currently!
<topyli> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wife_carrying
<ikonia> no response from tcl 
<ikonia> gave him a few pm prods
<ikonia> chaps whats the deal with tcl - it is acting "bot like" again even though it was human earlier, it's ctcp'd my test account when I signed in and mneptok earlier
<ikonia> I've tried to contact tcl in a pm but not had a response, and he's ideling in two channels that are known to have problem users ubuntu-ro and ubuntu-il although thats obviously not a crime
<mneptok> ikonia: it did not CTCP me. i CTCP'ed it.
<ikonia> ooh, it hit my test account eazrlier
<ikonia> earlier
<ikonia> it did appear to be a human earlier though, eg: talked 
<ikonia> interactively
<ikonia> keep an eye on it ?
<ikonia> ryanakca: what's up ?
<ryanakca> ikonia: irssi is segfaulting. I disabled autojoin while I'm sorting it out
<ikonia> sounds fun
<ryanakca> not really ;)
<ryanakca> ikonia: Hmmm... restored my ~/.irssi/config to an older backup, doesn't seem to be segfaulting every few times I change channel windows, hopefully it's fixed :)
<ikonia> good good
<Seeker`> nalioth: can we get an update on mootbots logs please
 * nalioth gets his pencil out
<LjL> nalioth: need a laser pointer?
<LjL> mine is just a bit modded, the light power is probably not really lethal
<ryanakca> Not sure if necessary (the floodbot kicked him), but should blkgmrgrl666 get +b so that he doesn't return (Was link spamming in #ubuntu)?
<LjL> ryanakca: he was using mibbit
<LjL> so he already got an automatic ban
<ryanakca> Ah
<Like> bueno bienvenido soy creo
<Like> ebo hablar en ingles o en español
<Like> ?
<Like> bn sin dar nombres sobre la organizacion
<Like> devo colabroaER con el projecto
<Like> bn 
<Like> bienvenidos a la charla
<Like> estamos mas +30 en deustche belle
<Like> k
<Like> bn
<Like> bienvenidos
<jpds> Like: Que quieres exactamente?
<Like> jpds,  bn yuou quiero teclear unas palabras para el aporte de la casa GNU UNIX:)
<Like> pero
<jpds> OK; en este canal se hable ingles.
<LjL> are you one of those clones i banned the other days?
<Like> djam un tabaco ¬¬
<LjL> ah, no
<Like> bn estoy hablando de la libertad de escritores
<Like> y colaboradores de nuestras librerias
<Like> pùes bn
<Like> que significa compilar ej descargar librerias hacer make i make install
<Like> bn esto es *** un debate *** mas treinta de lo que podemos llegar a escribir en nuestros teclados via vim
<LjL> like mira
<Like> ok
<LjL> estoy demasiado mal para hablar ingles, imaginate para hablar español
<LjL> no se verdadement que estas dicendo
<Like> para viper tengo mi ekipo mas treinta ranger rci 2970
<LjL> pero... porque estas en este canal?
<Like> bien
<Like> estoy aki en el canal para informarte sobre el indice linux
<LjL> bueno
<Like> y lo que es el plan ceibal en uruguay
<LjL> pero este canal es para operadores
<Like> bn
<LjL> no para discusion general
<Like> pues yo eh sido escogido entre una malloria
<Like> bn en discusion generqal ps
<Like> mas treinta con audio ?
<LjL> like, tienes preguntas para los operadores de #ubuntu? (no #ubuntu-es o otros canales locales)
<Like> pss espera que atienda la llamada
<Like> como operadores que somos que nos planteamos /***
<Like> de la situaqcion
<Like> pss bn
<Like> estamos mas treinta aki en un debate
<Like> sobre el indice Linux
<Like> LjL, 
<jpds> Hear hear.
<Seeker`> the last 15 mins were total rubbish
<LjL> besides, i've just told you i cannot really speak spanish well
<LjL> you don't keep talking in abbreviations and slang
<LjL> that's just rude.
<nalioth> anyone familiar with rbot?
<Seeker`> nope
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-05
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell patrickya about register
<UdontKnow> hi. might want to look at gollum in #ubuntu
<Flannel> UdontKnow: already on it
<Flannel> Erm, since when do we not autoban mibbits?
<Flannel> Ah, there we go.
<LjL> Flannel: uh? it banned it immediately
<Flannel> LjL: It took a good few seconds
<Flannel> I was looking for immediately.  Otherwise I'd have to do it manually, etc.
<Pricey> 3 seconds on my screen
<LjL> Flannel: err, are you talking about this one?
<Flannel> but, It happened, so it's all good.
<LjL> [03:12:42] *** ChanServ sets mode: +o Flannel
<Pricey> I think that is reasonable?
<LjL> [03:12:43] <-- Gollum has left this channel (requested by Flannel: "you should know better").
<LjL> [03:12:43] *** ChanServ sets mode: -o Flannel
<LjL> [03:12:43] *** FloodBot3 sets mode: +b-e *!*@208-46-75-50.dia.static.qwest.net gollum!i=d02e4b32@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e60a0413b1de36c3
<LjL> same second on my screen...
<Flannel> LjL: Must be lag then on floodbots side.
<LjL> no
<Pricey> Flannel: not if its the same on ljl's screen
<LjL> that's lag between freenode servers
<Flannel> Whatever.
<Pricey> Flannel: will be between servers/you and server
<Flannel> It happened, that's all that mattered.
<LjL> well
<Flannel> But, there was enough time for me to come here, type that, etc.
<LjL> lag between freenode servers sometimes matters - a lot
<Flannel> Which also includes probably a second for me to not see an immediate one.
<Flannel> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/144537/
<Pricey> Flannel: we don't doubt that there may appear to have been several seconds between the kick and the floodbots taking action according to your screen.
<LjL> Flannel: well that doesn't have seconds, but the "yes but" and following message happened after the ban on my server.
<LjL> Flannel: what server are you on?
<Flannel> Pricey: LjL told me I was lying!! *whine*
<Flannel> wolfe?  That's what it says on the MOTD
<LjL> Flannel: then it's wolfe - although you can /whois flannel to check that more quickly
<Pricey> Flannel: its not a matter of you lying, its just your interpretation of what you see isn't correct afaik.
<bazhang> :0
<Seeker`> who's afraid of the big bad LjL
<LjL-Wolfe> u
<Seeker`> :O
<DRweasel> If your ready for wreslemania 25 than give me a shit yeah
<LjL> DRweasel: how about you go to hell instead
<LjL> and stop spamming channels like this
<DRweasel> theres no chance in hell i am going to hell
<DRweasel> i thought thats trolling
<DRweasel> ethier way i dont troll nor spam
<DRweasel> If your ready for wreslemania 25 than give me a hell yeah
<bazhang> not smart to do this in freenode channel as well
<LjL> Pricey, fun fact by the way - a couple of days ago while we were probably all sleeping, we had an attempted attack with i-don't-know-how-many-but-many clones from the same IP. 40 of them managed their way into #ubuntu, the rest were +J'd out
<LjL> Pricey: they didn't say anything because that IP was known, and already muted in #ubuntu
<LjL> Pricey: still, +J with many servers linked => many bots can join
<LjL> Seeker`: feel better now?
<Pricey> LjL: I wonder how seven fares.
<Pricey> does seven has +J? i've forgotten.. *looks*
<LjL> Pricey: dunno, i have the floodbots running in there, but i've never done some real, uh, stress testing
<LjL> yeah it does
<LjL> Pricey: you can join right now and you should find the floodbots in #ubuntu with +j set
<Pricey> ah it has +j
<LjL> Pricey: well, no, +j isn't set. still, it should be.
<LjL> uhm actually it might be set but my client isn't showing it...
<Seeker`> LjL: much
<LjL> Pricey: one thing that's annoying with seven wrt my bots is that +q is not +b
<Pricey> seven has +j x:y and works more simply than +J here. might be something odd with the way that format has changed
<Pricey> hehe right
<LjL> Pricey: well, i'm not sure it's really "more simply" honestly
<LjL> but i'll be content if it turns out to be "better"
<LjL> not that our +J is too bad... it wouldn't be if we only had one server.
<Pricey> "x joins in y seconds"?
<LjL> but we have, uh
<LjL> 31
<Pricey> I'd love for you to explain hyperion's way of doing it... :P
<LjL> so multiply 31 by 5
<LjL> and you get how many clones can potentially join #ubuntu :)
<LjL> Pricey: we have 2,5. that means that every time someone joins, limit++
<LjL> Pricey: when limit==5, joining is not allowed
<LjL> Pricey: every 2 seconds, limit--
<LjL> Pricey: then on top of that, the floodbots detect mass join using a completely different (and kind of overzealous) algorithm
<Pricey> So it is, I'm sure it didn't use to be that simple 8-)
<LjL> Pricey: which is intended to work so that even if a botnet joins slowly, a pattern of "too many users joined in the past minute or so" will ring alarm bells
<Seeker`> I think it involved the phase of the moon at one point
<LjL> Seeker`: that's still pending implementation
<LjL> Seeker`: but, there *is* a fair bit of randomness involved - by design
<LjL> basically i tuned it to statistics i had of #ubuntu
<LjL> "how often does it happen that more than N users join in a minute?"
<LjL> if the answer is "almost never", then N is a good trigger
<LjL> but just *how often* the bots check is partly random
<LjL> so it won't really always be one minute
<LjL> i didn't want to make it possible to study the exact behavior of the floodbots and make a botnet that joins at exactly the rate needed to not trigger the alarm
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> that does mean we get some false positives once in a while, but oh well, it's 30 seconds of +rR, and it doesn't happen *so* often
<Seeker`> you could always say that if  a user joins a channel and speaks within 20 seconds (for example) they are less likely to be part of a flood
<Flannel> Except if theyre flooding by joining and saying stuff immediately
<Seeker`> Flannel: the floodbots also have spam detection afaik
<LjL> Flannel: well in that case they wouldn't join slowly to begin with
<LjL> Seeker`: i could do a lot of things
<Flannel> LjL: Unless they were programmed to do it like ninjas...
<LjL> Seeker`: a pretty solid criterion could be to give less weight to identified users
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> sounds reasonable
<LjL> Seeker`: i could even check the nickname, and determine how likely it is to be a randomly generated nickname
<LjL> (yes that can be done, just like we "can spot" [sometimes] a randomly generated clonebot nickname)
<LjL> but there's laziness in the way
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> you could also check the bantracker
<LjL> slow
<LjL> part of why i forked the watchbot was so i could make "slow" things happen
<LjL> they must not happen in the floodbots
<LjL> at least unless i rewrote them from scratch to be multithreaded - no thanks
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> bedtime i think
<LjL> yeah me too
<Seeker`> night
<ubottu> p_quarles called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> kady called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<bazhang> thefeds, how may we help you
<thefeds> I don't need help.
<thefeds> Just whenever I join "Debian Servers" it sometimes joins this
<bazhang> thefeds, okay, then please exit the channel.
<thefeds> for some strange reason
<thefeds> ok
<thefeds> maybe it's a ubuntu bug
<ikonia> no
<thefeds> sorry Ubuntu Servers
<ikonia> it's because I have forwarded you to this channel 
<thefeds> y?
<bazhang> take #ubuntu off your auto-join list
<thefeds> why did it forward me here?
<thefeds> and not #ubuntu
<bazhang> you are banned.
<thefeds> oh
<ikonia> thefeds: I've forwarded you to this channel because I'm concerned by your persistant offtopic behaviour in the ubuntu channels, and your troll like behaviour in other channels, 
<elky> because you demonstrated refusal to play by the rules of the channel
<bazhang> more than troll like.
<ikonia> thefeds: I'm also concerned as you do this questionable behaviour as the feds - then change nicks to "cyptoplams" which is a registered nick
<ikonia> thefeds: 1.) why do you feel the need to persistantly question people over random things like relgion 2.) why do you behave like this then swap nicks 
<bazhang> thefeds is a registered nick as well.
<ikonia> that is the first time I have seen it identified 
<bazhang> having ubuntu auto login as root, saying ubuntu is promoting religion, suggesting ubuntu cd's be bundled with cigarettes, and on and on.
<ikonia> yes, that type of behaviour
<ikonia> thefeds: if you could explain your behaviour that would be an excellent start please. 
<bazhang> ignoring numerous warnings to stop with same nonsense.
<ikonia> ok, lets give him a chance to explain
<bazhang> thefeds, any explanation for this?
<elky> thefeds, you're not going to get many chances to explain before we lose any trust of what you say
<thefeds> ok whatever I'll make a new nick and you won't know who I am anymore
<thefeds> I'll stop trolling
<ikonia> I'll take that threat to freenode
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> and thats where the conversations ends for me
<ikonia> bye
<bazhang> thefeds, ban evasion?
<ikonia> bazhang: just leave it - thats the stance that wants to be taken, thats fine
<ikonia> thefeds: please leave the channel 
<ikonia> danke
<bazhang> ikonia, his statement seems to have borne out the threat of future ban evasion
<ikonia> I'll speak to freenode about his two cloaked accounts
<jussi01> Lads, just one thing, IMHO, if the the op who banned the the person is around, perhaps its best for the sake of clarity that they deal with it unless they ask for help. IMHO, it must be confusing to come in here and have a lot of ops jump on you. 
<bazhang> jussi01, as I did.
<elky> jussi01, they dont come in with 'i was banned by $op' shirts or anything though
<bazhang> I mentioned him throughout the day yesterday, and was the one who finally banned him.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> * [thefeds] (n=user@c122-106-176-2.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<bazhang> before he was cloaked
<ikonia> just checked that to make sure he wasn't in the channel, which he doesn't appear to be
<ktebit> wHY can't i configure a HP netbook online with ubuntu???
<LjL> uh oh
<LjL> "haha"'s ident reminds me of something
<LjL> ... and i guess from the exchange, that he gave sudo passwd root in pm
<Tm_T> ...
<Seeker`> ktebit: how can we help you?
<Seeker`> !idle | ktebit 
<ubottu> ktebit: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Seeker`> ty
<Myrtti> hi.
<Seeker`> hi.
<ubottu> s3r3n1t7 called the ops in #ubuntu (Krine11)
<Myrtti> LjL: has he stopped flooding already?
<LjL> i've tried to make him calm down
<LjL> let's see
<mneptok> Here she comes. Silent in her sound. Here she comes. Fresh upon the ground. Come gentle spring, come at winter's end. Gone is the pallor from a promise that's nature's gift. Waiting for the colour of spring.
<mneptok> happy April 5th!!
<Myrtti> oooooh, poems
<LjL> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<LjL> !offtopic4offtopic
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<LjL> !no offtopic4offtopic is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no o4o is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-ops?
<Myrtti> "this channeö"
<LjL> yeah, it's always been treated as implicit by virtually every op i've seen that debating the guidelines and rules themselves is to be made in PM with an op or in #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> should be made explicit methinks
<LjL> ah
<LjL> the first one you mean
<LjL> sure
<LjL> !no offtopic4offtopic is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Myrtti> ♥
<LjL> ugh, and now i used the old version, meh i'm an idiot
<LjL> !no offtopic4offtopic is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !-offtopic4offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic4offtopic aliases: offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic, o4o, offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic - added by ompaul on 2006-07-21 21:39:00 - last edited by LjL on 2009-04-05 15:32:32
<LjL> !-o4o
<ubottu> o4o is <alias> offtopic4offtopic - added by LjL on 2006-12-21 03:36:09 - last edited by LjL on 2009-04-05 15:29:30
<LjL> !no ot4ot is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !-ot4ot
<ubottu> ot4ot is <alias> o4o - added by Mez on 2008-07-26 18:20:19 - last edited by LjL on 2009-04-05 15:36:18
<LjL> meh, what a mess
<LjL> !no ot4ot is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<LjL> !no ot4ot is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<LjL> !-religion
<ubottu> religion is <alias> o4o - added by Pici on 2007-11-07 17:30:10
<LjL> !no religion is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no religion is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<LjL> !no sex is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<LjL> !no sex is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<LjL> when you change factoids - check whether you're changing the factoid, or just (what used to be) an alias to it... :P
<christel> no sex is offtopic?
<christel> :o
<jussi01> christel: *g*
<LjL> it is. "i haven't had any sex this week" would be o4o :P
<christel> hehe
<jussi01> christel: you are a superstar :D
<mneptok> LjL: in -ot, s/week/lifetime/
<LjL> aside from the fact that i have serious doubts about the whole o4o thing to begin with
<LjL> mneptok: true that
<christel> jussi01: why thank you, what did i do to deserve that? :)
<LjL> mneptok: not that in -ops it would be any better really.
<mneptok> LjL: speak for yourself ;)
<jussi01> christel: just made me smile, again :)
<christel> <3
 * mneptok has had plenty of sex in this lifetime. whether his partners have had *good* sex in this lifetime is very much debatable.
<Myrtti> mmmm sex
 * jussi01 was waiting for that comment from mneptok
 * LjL shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
 * mneptok loses all faith in humanity
<mneptok> EVERYBODY OUT OF THE GENE POOL!
<christel> awww
<LjL> why don't i stop smoking. i keep getting aches in worrying places, i'm getting hypochondriac about it, and i don't stop
<Seeker`> LjL: surely an ache anywhere is a worrying place to have an ache?
<LjL> Seeker`: meh, not everything is "worrying" in the sense that it may be some deadly disease related to smoking, though
<Seeker`> LjL: go see a dr then
<Seeker`> LjL: I ignored various symptons of diabetes for a long time; may well have lined myself up for screwed eyes, kidneys and feet/hands
<LjL> Seeker`: i will one of these days, still anyway if i don't have a cancer now, i'll get it sooner or later if i don't stop smoking and a doctor doesn't help much with that - or if i don't get one, i'll just keep living with the fear of getting one.
<LjL> :\
<Seeker`> I have signs of damage to my eyes already
<Seeker`> which could probably have been prevented if i went to the drs about 18 months earlier
<Myrtti> jussi01: Happy Birthday (sorry I'm late)
<jussi01> Myrtti: :D
<Seeker`> !myrtti is great
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> !myrtti
<ubottu> myrtti is great
<Myrtti> Seeker`: it used to be alias to !prayer :-P
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Seeker`> !myrtti is <alias> prayer
<ubottu> But myrtti already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, !myrtti is <alias> prayer
<ubottu> I know nothing about !myrtti yet, Seeker`
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, myrtti is <alias> prayer
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !myrtti
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Seeker`> better?
<Myrtti> if you *insist* that I need a factoid
<Seeker`> Myrtti: yes, yes I do.
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Explozy, diavol0)
<BUGabundo1> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<BUGabundo1> can some one strip the tail of #ubuntu+1 ?
<BUGabundo1> it no longer applies, but no OP removed it yet
<Seeker`> why does it no longer apply?
<BUGabundo1> its fixed
<BUGabundo1> update-manager works again
<BUGabundo1> since yesterday
<BUGabundo1> ok, someone did it! thanks!
<Seeker`> seeya
<BUGabundo1> FYI it was dtchen
<Seeker`> I saw :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, BUGabundo said:  !intel845 is bug 304871
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, BUGabundo said:  !intel855 is bug 322646
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, BUGabundo said:  !intel865 is bug 317457
<Seeker`> do we want stuff like that as factoids?
<jussi01> no
<Myrtti> did someone understand that?
<jussi01> Myrtti: what?
<jussi01> Myrtti: there is a bug in jaunty currently with intel cards. 
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu (xsg)
<Seeker`> blah
<Myrtti> popey: a) you need to give it to ubottu I think
<popey> ah
<Myrtti> b) you need to @login first
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> and do that here?
<Myrtti> yeah
<popey> ubottu: iplayer is http://bbc.co.uk/iplayer - one brand name for multiple online TV, Radio and podcast streaming and download services from the BBC.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, popey
<popey> ooooo
<Myrtti> or in pm or where ever it is
<popey> ubottu: get_iplayer is http://linuxcentre.net/get_iplayer/ a small perl script which can download content from BBC iPlayer and ITV catch up services.
<Myrtti> it'll be propagated to ubot4 in the near future
<Myrtti> not instantaneously, though
<popey> it didnt say it would remember that :S
<Myrtti> !iplayer
<ubottu> iplayer is http://bbc.co.uk/iplayer - one brand name for multiple online TV, Radio and podcast streaming and download services from the BBC.
<popey> the second one
<popey> !get_iplayer
<ubottu> get_iplayer is http://linuxcentre.net/get_iplayer/ a small perl script which can download content from BBC iPlayer and ITV catch up services.
<popey> silly bot
<popey> thanks Myrtti 
<popey> do i need to @logout?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> it'll timeout itself
<popey> cool
<Myrtti> ubot4: !myrtti
<Myrtti> ubot4: myrtti
<Myrtti> it's prolly muted
<popey> haha, yours is funny
<Myrtti> yeah, Seeker` wanted to add it again
<Myrtti> I don't think I'm person important enough to have a factoid, but meh
<Myrtti> it's really an alias to !prayer
<popey> ahhh
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<Seeker`> :D
<Myrtti> !pie-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PIE PIE PIE http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/taart.jpg or PI PI PI http://ikanobori.jp/storage/pi_e.jpg or http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3663/3358637054_9f756a3615.jpg or http://www.statcan.gc.ca/edu/power-pouvoir/ch9/images/pie5.gif
<Myrtti> http://ikanobori.jp/storage/pi_e.jpg just cracked me up
<Seeker`> nice
<tangerine_> Hi, it says I am banned on #ubuntu but I am not sure why that would be!  Now I have a problem with gnome and I wanted some advice
<Myrtti> @bansearch tangerine_ 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@74-47-12-109.dr01.cnfl.mn.frontiernet.net by tritium in #ubuntu on Mar 18 2009 04:59:37 (ID: 11226)
<tangerine_> Why would that be ??
<tangerine_> I am so confused haha
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<tangerine_> @btlogin
<tangerine_> It did not do anything
<Myrtti> do you remember being on IRC on that day at that time UTC?
<tangerine_> Hmm, I'm not sure, I rarely use IRC
<tangerine_> I might have been but I could not think of a reason that they would ban me
<Seeker`> do you ever use any other nicknames?
<tangerine_> Usually tangerine or fauxcivility or something
<tangerine_> But really I have only used tangerine on irc
 * Myrtti prods tritium, goes to bed
<Myrtti> good night
<Seeker`> night Myrtti 
<tangerine_> Or maybe you can just help me
<tangerine_> When firefox opens my menu bar won't show up
<tangerine_> Auto-hide or not, I also get no title bar at the top
<Seeker`> this isn't a support channel
<tangerine_> Ok, well I was trying to get unbanned
<Seeker`> tritium needs to deal with it as he is the one that banned you
<tangerine_> Sooooo I'd like the ban lifted (which was placed there for only god knows why) so that I *can* get help
<tangerine_> ...
 * tangerine_ sighs
<Seeker`> does the phrase "
<Seeker`> "mesohorney" ring any bells?
<tangerine_> No
<tangerine_> Why?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-05
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (22))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> done
<Mamarok> maco: Lucida has been told repeatedly already for Spanish, this is getting annoying
<maco> Mamarok: bah. i see.
<Mamarok> and s/he PM'ed people randomly asking them where they are from
<maco> argh. ok. does she speak english then?
<maco> or was it "de donde eres?"
<maco> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> exactly, apparently she just PM'ed somebody else
<Mamarok> Maybe a gentle kick if she does it again might me needed
<maco> yes
<maco> however the !pm factoid is in english right?
<maco> Mamarok: ok i just said in the channel, in spanish, the rules to her
<maco> (or at least something approximating spanish...)
<maco> ok she pm'd me now. repeated the request not to pm without permission and told her i would remove her from #kubuntu if she continued
<maco> Mamarok: she says she's in #kubuntu-es now
<ubottu> MarkDude called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, maco said: no !ops-#ubuntu-women is BWEEP! Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Gary, christel, Susana, Hobbsee, pleia2, LadyFrost, elky, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana, Gareth, akgraner, svaksha, Mamarok, MichelleQ, Pendulum, or akk!
<ubottu> In ubottu, maco said: no !ops-#ubuntu-women-project is BWEEP! Channel emergency! Help akgraner, pleia2, elky, hypa7ia, maco, Hobbsee, Gareth, Myrtti, jussi01, or Pici!
<maco> there was no factoid for u-w-project and the nick list was out of date for u-w
<bazhang> !no ops-#ubuntu-women is BWEEP! Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Gary, christel, Susana, Hobbsee, pleia2, LadyFrost, elky, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana, Gareth, akgraner, svaksha, Mamarok, MichelleQ, Pendulum, or akk!
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> whoops
<maco> whoops?
<bazhang> !no ops-#ubuntu-women is <reply> BWEEP! Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Gary, christel, Susana, Hobbsee, pleia2, LadyFrost, elky, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana, Gareth, akgraner, svaksha, Mamarok, MichelleQ, Pendulum, or akk!
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<maco> oh
<maco> the reply word
<bazhang> yep
<maco> bazhang: -project too?
<bazhang> maco #ubuntu-women-project ?
<maco> yeah. it has a different list. i said it up there ^
<bazhang> ok
<maco> thanks
<bazhang> !no ops-#ubuntu-women-project is <reply> BWEEP! Channel emergency! Help akgraner, pleia2, elky, hypa7ia, maco, Hobbsee, Gareth, Myrtti, jussi01, or Pici!
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-women-project yet, bazhang
<bazhang> !ops-#ubuntu-women-project is <reply> BWEEP! Channel emergency! Help akgraner, pleia2, elky, hypa7ia, maco, Hobbsee, Gareth, Myrtti, jussi01, or Pici!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, bazhang
<bazhang> maco, that should work
<maco> bazhang: thank you
<Mamarok> bazhang: I am an op in #ubuntu-women-project, too
<Mamarok> maco: ^
<maco> not according to chanserv, unless you're on the ircc
<Mamarok> maco: well, ask agraner
<maco> or freenode staff
<Mamarok> unless I was removed
<Mamarok> but nobody told me
<maco> i dont think anyone ever got around to making the access lists match
<maco> because remember we talked about there being like 10 people missing from -project's list?
<Mamarok> yes, I do *sigh*
<mneptok> Mamarok: rumor has it you're involved with the FSFE
<Mamarok> mneptok: oh, does it? :)
<mneptok> Mamarok: indeed :)
<mneptok> Mamarok: http://www.flickr.com/photos/luciansavluc/522938931/sizes/o/
<mneptok> Mamarok: Georg and i are old chums. small world.
<Mamarok> why is this a rumor? I always was, long before I started being involved with Ubuntu
<bazhang> well if you can op there you are op :)
<bazhang> Mamarok, I'll edit the factoid
<maco> i dont think she can though...
<maco> i dont have access to fix the access list
<bazhang> ok
<Mamarok> if I am not in the chanserv list, I doubt I can
<maco> i asked amber but i think she forgot
<Mamarok> well, maybe remembering her might be useful :)
<bazhang> well it can be changed in a thrice
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<jussi01> anyone up for some wolfie?
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest24481)
<topyli> !away > Katie|Away
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> i want to appeal a chat ban on me
<robertzaccour> i have the chat records in email also
<TheSheep> There are some links in the topic with advices
<robertzaccour> here's the chat log
<robertzaccour> http://pastebin.com/1mcXwB3x
<robertzaccour> please read through it and as you can see, the hostility is mainly directed toward me
<robertzaccour> and i get banned after nicely correcting a couple of the mod's buddies
<maco> you mean after you started making jokes about guns and murder?
<robertzaccour> maco, the ban was after i nicely corrected a couple of the mod's buddies, and i apologized for making jokes before asking about chat user sensitivity
<robertzaccour> i admit the jokes should have remained unsaid, but getting banned for nicely correcting misinformed users?
<robertzaccour> and i don't recall any jokes about murder
<TheSheep> you got banned for the jokes and for not stopping when told to by an op, that's why you got a link to the guidelines with your ban message
<maco> i dont see the bit about misinformed users
<robertzaccour> maco, its down near the end when a user tries to have an argue fest with me i have no idea why
<TheSheep> robertzaccour: that's unrelated to your ban
<TheSheep> I guess
<maco> yeah i think the ban was just slow
<maco> though possibly this is what was the final push over:
<maco> <robertzaccour> i like to joke around. i admit i didn't check to make sure my audience wasn't sensitive, however its not my fault certain people got their panties in a bunch
<maco> it's up to you to take responsibility for your offensiveness.
<robertzaccour> maco, that part i shouldn't have said, however did you notice from the start of the chat til the end, i was being criticized for no reason?
<robertzaccour> maco, start from the top and see. did the mod reprimand his buddies? throughout the chat session he did not
<TheSheep> that's not realted to your ban though
<robertzaccour> maco, i don't think you realize the biased behavior in the chat
<maco> i see people (correctly) telling you you're wrong, and then i see people getting annoyed after your inappropriate attempt at humour
<robertzaccour> maco, do you also see the insulting sarcasm with it?
<maco> i also see multiple ops telling you your jokes were inappropriate
<maco> and giving you warnings about it
<robertzaccour> maco, and i apologized
<maco> telling people their panties are in a bunch does not an apology make
<TheSheep> robertzaccour: are you trying to say that your ban should be lifted because someone else also behaved wrong?
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, i think it should be because of the obvious criticism throughout the chat. i didn't refrain from inappropriate jokes, however i also help people in the chat when i can rather than insulting them
<maco> ah the old two wrongs make a right?
<robertzaccour> is what i did worse than insulting a user for having a question? i at least help users when i can
<TheSheep> robertzaccour: the thing is, ops have to work to keep such jokes outside the channel, even if it means that some helpful people get banned -- hopefully, we can get those people to help without behaving inapropriately
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, and was me being insulted for no reason from the start of the chat appropriate behavior?
<TheSheep> robertzaccour: at least that's my understanding, as I don't really have power in that particular channel
<TheSheep> robertzaccour: I take it the behavior of other people was dealt with apropriately too, but we are talking about you now
<robertzaccour> the mod had nothing to say to rude users, just the guy that told jokes he didn't like. shouldn't mods be more moderated maybe? perhaps get user feedback? recommendations? etc
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, if you read the chat it wasn't dealt with at all
<TheSheep> robertzaccour: it's a difficult thing to moderate such a big channel, but some things are clearly off limits
<robertzaccour> it was completely biased toward certain users and against me
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, is disrespecting other users off limits? is the mods doing nothing about it at all off limits?
<robertzaccour> if you read the chat its clear biasedness
<TheSheep> yes, it was biased agains people who do things that are explicitly and clearly forbidden, because that's easy to judge, being rude is harder to judge
<TheSheep> that still doesn't make you innocent
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, is being rude to other people in chat clearly forbidden?
<TheSheep> there is no mathematical formula for rudeness
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, i didn't say it did. i even apologized and was about to again but i couldn't because i was banned
<TheSheep> lelet me clarify something
<TheSheep> are you here to talk about your ban?
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, read from the top down a little ways and notice blatant rudeness
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, thats partly it, and also the biasedness in the chat with the ops
<TheSheep> you will have to handle that separately
<robertzaccour> did the mods say anything to the users that were rude to me? maybe some of the mods abuse their power in the chats
<TheSheep> your ban can be probably dealt with here (not by me though), with the rest you should probably follow the appeal process or something
<TheSheep> the link in the topic has some details
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, you have the chat log right their
<TheSheep> but I'm not a moderator of that channel
<TheSheep> I can only give you advice
<TheSheep> and hope that it helps somehow
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<robertzaccour> hey
<robertzaccour> which contact link do i click?
<robertzaccour> ubuntu-irc email or council email?
<TheSheep> I'd read about the process first, I never went through that myself so can't tell
<maco> council, i think
<robertzaccour> thanks
<kn1200> Is webchat banned in #ubuntu or is me specifically that is banned (my nick usually is kn100 but am having system trouble at the minute)
<mneptok> webchat users should get an auto-exemption from the bots when they try to /join
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<kn1200> So it's not 'me' that is banned, it's an issue with the channel?
<mneptok> unknown. i'm looking into it.
<kn1200> OK thanks :D
<mneptok> there does not seem to be a ban for you
<mneptok> so maybe the bots are having a bit of difficulty
<mneptok> are you using a system with a JRE?
<kn1200> I assume so, I think xubuntu comes with a JRE by default
<mneptok> try this - http://www.bratschi.net/cbirc/cbirc.jnlp
<kn1200> It's just asking me to save the file
 * mnep_jnlp waves
<mnep_jnlp> works for me :)
<kn1200> don't worry though, I'll just get xchat and connect through that
<mneptok> there ya go
<mneptok> webchat is sooooo ghetto
<mneptok> :P
<kn1200> but before I do that, is there a way I can install the nvidia drivers without having to use jockey? jockey just won't find the drivers even though it has works every other time
<kn1200> heh
<mneptok> sorry, this is not a support channel
<kn1200> Ok, thanks anyway
<kn1200> o/
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-06
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<rww> Hello. fujisan is ban-evading in #ubuntu-offtopic, per the following ban:
<rww> 17:19:28 -!- 134 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net [by bartol.freenode.net, 912563 secs ago]
<rww> also:
<rww> 17:19:28 -!- 86 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@unaffiliated/fujisan [by bartol.freenode.net, 912563 secs ago]
<rww> Thanks Seeker` :)
<winXPuser> hello can I invite ubottu to my channel?
<Seeker`> what channel would that be?
<winXPuser> some unrelated to Ubuntu, one opensource project
<winXPuser> so?
<winXPuser> Seeker`: ^
<fujisan> Can someone help me please?
<winXPuser> ok help with what?
<Seeker`> winXPuser: no, ubottu is only for Ubuntu core channels; I believe the source is available somewhere if you wish to host your own though
<fujisan> It appears my old bans wont dissapear i have been hanging around ubuntu-nl and ubuntu-nl-offtopic for a long time now without getting banned on good behaviour why dont i get another chance in the other rooms
<fujisan> i dont want to be the 'famous' troll anymore i have grownup will i ever get a chance to prove this
<fujisan> or am i now some sort of victim of my adolescence?
<fujisan> and Seeker`  i really didnt know the bans were still in place sorry i didnt left ubuntu-uk earlier i am a bit shocked
<fujisan> to say the least of bans lasting this long
<Seeker`> we typically have a policy of people having to speak to the op that banned them to get them removed, so that they actually gain an understanding of why they were banned
<fujisan> with the amount of bans i had in the past i have no idea who set the bans
<Seeker`> I have no idea who set them either
<fujisan> i have an extremely bad reputation you have no idea
<fujisan> any advise on what to do then?
<knome> Seeker`, bot doesn't tell you that?
<Seeker`> knome: depends, sometimes it does
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @whoami
<fujisan> i would just like to be unbanned in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel if possible
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> it is just a little difficult to work out who exactly banned you last
<Seeker`> as far as I can tell, ikonia in -ot
<fujisan> okay
<fujisan> well nvm then
<fujisan> i will just accept that i am banned as long as he/she is admin , i know this person hates me with a passion
<fujisan> ok bye
<maco> O_o
<elky> hi Paradox, can we help with something?
<Paradox> hey, i have a question about the various supybot mods made for #ubuntu. Should i ask in some other channel? Basically i want to know whats newer. Niko's supybot-ircd-seven or https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<elky> This is the first i've heard of supybot-ircd-seven. Is it in a VCS which you can compare timestamps to tsimpson's code?
<Paradox> its on bzr too
<Paradox> hold on a sec, let me get the url
<Paradox> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/+junk/supybot-ircd-seven
<Paradox> i've been using it for quite a while, and niko has been most helpful
<Paradox> but i want to look into forwarding plugins, ex .time > paradox would say Paradox: Time
<elky> compare the dates under the "recent revisions" heading.
<Paradox> i guess what i really meant to say was which one functions better
<elky> Install both and compare against your specific needs?
<elky> I can't answer to which is "better", as "better" isn't a definitive thing.
<Paradox> well thanks for the help
<Paradox> :)
<tsimpson> they have different plugins, I don't really know anything about what ubotu-fr does differently, but ubottu runs code from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel (moved from https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak)
<elky> tsimpson, you might want to make that more clear on the ~tsimpson page then
<tsimpson> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/+junk/supybot-ircd-seven seems to be a modified version of supybot
<tsimpson> done
<Paradox> what im really looking for is just the ability to redirect a command
<Paradox> the best demonstration i can give is in #wordpress, you can run command > user
<Paradox> and it highlights the user and displays the output of the command
<Paradox> i tried to use an alias+echo
<Paradox> but thats prone to abuse
<tsimpson> we use Encyclopedia for that
<elky> !bots | Paradox
<ubottu> Paradox: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<elky> !hi > Paradox
<ubottu> Paradox, please see my private message
<elky> Which of those pieces of functionality is what you're talking about?
<Paradox> elky, the latter
<Paradox> although the former would work too
<Paradox> so i guess both
<knome> what a paradox!
<knome> ;)
<elky> They're both in the mutated Encyclopedia plugin, iirc.
<Paradox> !time | elky
<ubottu> elky: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Paradox> oh so thats all the encyclopedia
<Paradox> hrm
<Paradox> no way to make it for normal supybot plugins, like .google?
<elky> There probably is. You probably need to put in some work though.
<Paradox> i was hoping for a lazy solution, but thanks anyways
<elky> Well the lazy solution would be cutting-pasting. We don't use .google, so hence we've not mutated it to our requirements.
<Paradox> my current solution has been alias @ echo $*
<Paradox> but that can be used for other problems
<Paradox> users use it to .google blah | @ paradox
<Paradox> or something similar
<knome> that's complex
<tsimpson> if you want custom behaviour, you need to make custom plugins
<tsimpson> that's why ubottu uses custom plugins
<Paradox> i'm aware, problem is im not very good with python, and the reddit devs have too much other stuff to work on to develop plugins
<elky> Reddit is a big community. Surely this is something it can crowdsource new contributors for. Really.
<Paradox> reddit is, #reddit is only 217 users
<Paradox> i guess i could go post a call for help on /r/python
<elky> If you haven't already, then you might surprise yourself with the result.
<elky> Paradox, if mere kudos alone doesn't work, you'd be surprised at how much can be achieved with a free tshirt.
<Paradox> Meh, ill get Keysers to stick it to the frontpage
<Paradox> lol
<elky> (no seriously, GSoC is about the tshirts, not the $5k)
<maco> if youre not accepted and do the project anyway, you still get a shirt
<elky> Yup.
<elky> Which is where most of the tshirts go, i hear.
<knome> which is not a bad thing.
<elky> Which is utterly adorable.
<knome> and cute
<maco> synonym time?
<elky> maco, something can be cute without being adorable.
<knome> no, the time when you realize the upgrade you started 45 mins ago is a suicide
<knome> (because it's way too late and you should be able to work tomorrow)
<Azlan3> hello
<persia> hi
<Azlan3> i'm banned from #ubuntu ?
<Azlan3> i dn't know hy
<Azlan3> hi
<Azlan3> why am ibanned
<persia> Just wait around a bit, and one of the #ubuntu ops will look up the reason in the bantracker, and let you know.
 * persia can't actually help with this specific issue
<Azlan3> alright. thank you.
 * Azlan3 is sad persia cannot help with this specific issue
<nhandler> @login
<nhandler> Hmm...ubottu isn't responding
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> Azlan3: The web gateway is banned. Follow the instructions in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<nhandler> Hmm...Actually, ignore the /topic. I thought it had info
<nhandler> Azlan3: Try now
<tsimpson> this ircd seems broken...
<tsimpson> seems we periodically need to undo/redo the gateway ban
<tsimpson> it's happened a couple of times now since the new ircd
<nhandler> Azlan3: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<tsimpson> Azlan3: try joining #ubuntu again, you should be sent to #ubuntu-proxy-users and then invited to #ubuntu
<nhandler> tsimpson: The exempt was set
<tsimpson> it should have been unset though...
<tsimpson> oh well
<tsimpson> those +e's should be cleared sometime
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Brauzer is trolling)
<elky> bazhang, what are they trying to say, exactly?
<bazhang> elky, no clue, they were not using utf-8
<bazhang> they are in -ru now however
<elky> good
<bazhang> now in -ot
<ubottu> Damascene called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<ubottu> valorie called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-women (GlennBeck)
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> maginot called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lorenzosu called the ops in #ubuntu (Ragnar)
<jussi01> !staff | [12:23:50] <Ragnar> loled hard http://cli.gs/5hNRye
<jussi01> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> dumb bot
<jpds> Yes.
<jussi01> Ops! please remember to comment on the wiki's of potential operators (or send an email to the ircc if you prefer privacy). You can see who has applied via the teams in LP!
<Pici> Folks, SpaceGhostC2C wants to be a part of -offtopic, so if he comes here or asks any of you about his own or someone elses behavior in that channel, please be nice, he isn't trolling.
<bazhang> he is very unpleasant though.
<Pici> You don't need to like him to be nice.
<bazhang> placing someone on /ignore when he has repeatedly been asked to stop a certain discussion is not a way forward.
<Pici> I'm talking to him about that.
<elky> I take somewhat of an exception when he comes in sniffing for us to "confess" loopholes in the syntax of conversation that he can exploit to be a pain.
<elky> I also take exception to him needing to ask permission to do things like sleep. I hope he's grown out of that one since last week.
<Pici> I'll be honest that I've been a bit out of the loop lately, so I'm not really up-to-date on his or anyone elses's recent issues.
<jussi01> ooh, nice. fix has been released for the guadalinux #ubuntu issue. :)
<persia> \o/
<gord> woo, roll on the next issue with $thing!
<jussi01> so while Ive got some attention here... please read up to my comment about an hour back
<persia> Is there some nice master reference page that links to them all?
<jussi01> persia: kinda - the applicants should have it listed on their LP page, so just go to the LP teams page and see who the applicants for that team are.
<persia> You describe a process sufficiently complex that I'm not going to do it whilst participating in two meetings :)  Make it simple, and everyone will do it.
<jussi01> persia: click here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-ops/+members then click the profile of the person you want to see their wiki. then click the wiki link.
<jussi01> persia: here also: https://edge.launchpad.net/~irc-kubuntu-ops/+members
<jussi01> and strangely... or not so strangely, there are none for: https://edge.launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-offtopic-ops/+members
<bazhang> no need at this point imo
<jussi01> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> the spaceghost situation jussi01
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> did anyone else get an invite to a ## channel?
<Pici> nhandler: any reason y
<Trek> is there a way to find what the "lart" factoid said before LART was disabled?
<Trek> from Ubottu
<Pici> nhandler: any reason you're opped in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> Trek: no. but it said nothing - I added it.
<Trek> ah
<Trek> understandable...
<Pici> Trek: <ubottu> L.A.R.T. is a development tool used for social engineering. [Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool]
<Trek> ah THERE we go
<Trek> thanks pici
<Pici> jussi01: no, it said that.
<jussi01> oh. My memory is going. my apologies.
<Pici> jussi01: its okay, mine is too ;)
<Myrtti> jussi01: atleast I can't see anything else than Approved members on that page
<Myrtti> oh, nevermind
<jussi01> G*
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Martiini)
<ubottu> gtklocker called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> him again...
<ubottu> gtklocker called the ops in #ubuntu (TontitoSoundSyst)
<gtklocker> @jpds
<gtklocker> TontitoSoundSyst
<gtklocker> Is this right?
<jpds> He hasn't sent me anything.
<gtklocker> Full message: "<TontitoSoundSyst> Hello gtklocker I am a Victoria's Secret employee that notices how great you would look in one of our bras so what is your bra size?"
<jpds> Pici: Hi.
<Pici> jpds: oh
<Myrtti> there is no such nick in the whole network
<Pici> uh
<Myrtti> and he wasn't in #ubuntu at any point
<jpds> Fun.
<gtklocker> Hm, and so. Sorry.
<jpds> Amaranth: Nice.
<Pici> gtklocker: Looks like some other people were reporting similar issues in #freenode anyway though.
<Pici> I'm getting some odd spam from people that I don't share any channels with as well.
<persia> It's the new fashion: grep logs to get nicks, so the links cannot be traced.
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Apokal)
<jussi01> !staff | please have a look at apokal
<ubottu> please have a look at apokal: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu (er is spamming)
<mneptok> dare: i'm curious as to why you persisted in discussing a topic that you were told was inappropriate.
<dare> hallo niko
<dare> wie geht es dir?
<mneptok> dare: if you do not want to discuss your #ubuntu ban, please /part this channel.
<dare> vielen danke
<mneptok> tschuess
<dare> oh, i'm suffering from an unappropriate redirect
<mneptok> you're banforwarded here from #ubuntu
<mneptok> until you discuss the issue and convince us your behavior will not be repeated, the banforward will not be removed.
<mneptok> dare: if you do not want to discuss your #ubuntu ban, please /part this channel.
<dare> I do for it to be undone
<Myrtti> that's not really discussing
<dare> You misunderstood, I /part to be force-joined afterwards
<Myrtti> it's still not discussing
<mneptok> dare: stop trying to join #ubuntu and you will not be forwarded here
<persia> Or turn off auto-join, if you have that enabled.
<ikonia> can we now assume dare is idle after not saying anything for 15 minutes
<dare> yes, stop playing with me + neutralize the forced joins please
<persia> dare: We can't: it's a client thing.
<dare> if I am banned here, there will be a forced join to #ubuntu-ops-ops? :-(
<Pici> (Hes talking about the banforward)
<dare> eternal hell?
<dare> etc, etc
<Pici> dare: mneptok asked you a question earlier, you still have not addressed it.
<dare> the issue is too sensitive for public eyes
<jussi01> dare: Im sure mneptok would be happy to discuss in PM.
<dare> unfortunately it's too important to discuss over IRC
<Myrtti> right...
<ikonia> is there anything else that needs to be discussed ?
<ikonia> dare: do you have anything else to say ?
<dare> toodle pip? .......
<ikonia> ok then, bye
<mneptok> Pici: what question?
<mneptok> oh, NM
<Pici> dare: i'm curious as to why you persisted in discussing a topic that you were told was inappropriate.
 * mneptok is dyslexic
<Pici> ^^
<mneptok> i read it as dare asking me a question
<mneptok> sorry, bad week.
<Pici> I know the feeling.
<ubottu> In ubottu, neoraj said: who is ubottu
<Pici> !bot > neoraj
<jpds> NOOOOOOOOOO
<jussi01> oh bugger :(
<jpds> Pici: WHAT DID YOU DO?
<jpds> ;)
<knome> it was me
<Pici> YOU BLEW IT ALL UP
 * knome hides
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> ok...
<jussi01> @nick ubottu
<ubott2> In ubott2, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ubott2> Error: Someone else is already using that nick.
<knome> haha
<knome> good work
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-07
 * genii sips
<maco> @login
<maco> @btlogin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> wtf, k-lined?
<Pici> Amaranth: a teredo ipv6 address was klined earlier today, you were caught in its wake (along with a whole lot of other people)
<Amaranth> suck
<elky> Nah, it's because we found out how evil you are. Your sekrit is no longer!
<bazhang> y0z in +1
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (Y0Z)
<bazhang> he's trolling multiple channels now
<Mamarok> hm, so FUJISAN is not k-lined anymore? we are up for some fun apparently...
<jussi01> Mamarok: has been back on the network on and off for sometime.
<Mamarok> well, I have him in #amarok right now, let's see if he behaves
<Mamarok> last time he was stalking one of our devs...
<elky> he was in here the other day, extolling himself for how much he's changed now.
<elky> which if mamarok's comment and the spectating his escapades as linux-cli the past few months is anything to indicate, he's not really changed much at all.
<bazhang> linux-cli? that was panarchy
<elky> ah
<Mamarok> well, the first comment was about asking me what brand of beer we drink in Amarok...
<elky> who has fujisan been floating around as then?
<knome> Mamarok, first things first
<knome> ;P
<bazhang> fujisan
<Mamarok> elky: I don't think he ever change his nick
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (kitty_swjtu and luck are hugely offtopic)
<ubottu> maginot called the ops in #ubuntu (kitty_swjtu)
<maco> elky: he was un-klined a couple months back
<ikonia> chanserv slow at the moment
<Flannel> Woo.  Feels good to be back.
<ikonia> howdy flannel
<Flannel> Howdy Howdy
<elky> Flannel breaks down and retracts that statement in 3 ... 2 ...
<Flannel> elky: Nah.  Trolls aren't nearly as annoying as dying harddrives.
<Flannel> Also, I got a free foot massage on sunday! So I'm good to go.
<ikonia> uber cool
<Flannel> ikonia: Earthquake.  One of the perks of living in California
<ikonia> oh really, that got your disk
<Flannel> Nah.  Power outage on the first got my disk
<Flannel> Power company was apparently told by a supplier that they need to reduce usage by like 75% for a few hours (in the middle of the night, go figure)
<Flannel> So now I've got a new drive, and I finally broke down and bought a UPS
<elky> Power company fell for a fools day joke?
<Flannel> elky: At the time we figured it was someone at the power company getting pranked and overreacting (or a prank gone wrong, or whatnot)
<ikonia> ahhh UPS, I need a new one that battery in mine is having life time issues
<Flannel> It's still sort of suspect, with some stories not lining up, but oh well
<Slart> #ubuntu might need some attention.. Guest52625 alias wroom is being weird
<Slart> thanks
<bazhang> Y0z again (wroom)
<elky> heh, offtopic still lists me as council
<jussi01> elky: thats because you have +F and the correct flags for the "council" template.
<elky> Then it's a poorly named template :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, kr_217 said: but is it possible?
<persia> Did someone implement an eliza mode?
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (mynick321 is trolling)
<ubottu> Tecna called the ops in #ubuntu (mynick321 flooding)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kwtm said: ubottu: !kwtm is so smart.
<Myrtti> TylerPlack1: anything we can do for you?
 * Myrtti gives staff members a lollipop and a cup of chamomille tea
 * genii sips his coffee
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-08
<Pici> pleia2: You I'm not completely paying attention, but it seems these trolls are hitting #u-w and #freenode at the same time. And that fellow from before was klined/killed so I removed his bans.
<pleia2> thanks again Pici :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ^b0ss^)
<jussi01> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> [09:29:50] <SHELLZ> In need of a free psyBNC or SHELL account? Simply go to www.freeunixshell.com and follow the instructions.
<ubottu> In ubottu, camshron said: karmic is not stable i ran into alot of probs installing it for clients
<knome> morning jussi01
<jussi01> morning knome
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<dholbach> good morning
<knome> morning daniel
<elky> cyclical troll is cyclical
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from allowoverride)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from yoda___)
<bazhang> someone masquarading as dr-willis?
<Pici> yay, idoru killed it
<Pici> although it seems to have killed a legitimate user too,
<Pici> TylerPlack1: Can we help you?
<Mamarok> Pici: he doesn't answer since yesterday
<Pici> toodles
<Pici> tomaw: ping, possible issue with idoru (not an immediately serious one though).
<bazhang> that user looked familair, checking logs now
<tomaw> Pici: oh?
<Pici> tomaw: Looks like if a nick repeats what another user has said a buch of times, it removes both the legitimate user, and the bot. See scrollback in #ubuntu for dr_willis1 and autoclesis for example.
<bazhang> * [Dr_Willis1] (~dhanesh@117.206.17.222): purple
<Pici> Probably not a big problem, but I don't want to see people exploiting this to get good users killed by idoru.
<tomaw> hrm
<Pici> bazhang: banforwarding here
<bazhang> Dr_Willis1, hi
<Dr_Willis1> hi bazhang
<bazhang> Dr_Willis1, this is neoraj ?
<Dr_Willis1> what is that neoraj
<bazhang> Dr_Willis1, your previous nickname to this one
<Pici> bazhang: I don't see that in my logs.
<Dr_Willis1> no no bazhang
<bazhang> Dr_Willis1, okay, what was it then?
<Dr_Willis1> what are you asking i dont understand
<Dr_Willis1> what are you asking i dont understand bazhang
<mneptok> Dr_Willis1: is your usual nick Dr_Willis (without the 1)?
<Pici> bazhang: I need to run for a few minutes, can you figure out what this fellow was doing?
<Dr_Willis1> yes it is bazhang
<bazhang> Pici, sure
<Pici> with the repeating and whatnot.
<Dr_Willis1>  with the repeating and whatnot.
<bazhang> Dr_Willis1, you were repeating what other users were..
<mneptok> Dr_Willis1: do you remember the password you created when you registered the nick Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis1> how are you bazhang
<bazhang> back in a moment
<Dr_Willis1> yes mneptok why are you asking that
<mneptok> Dr_Willis1: please use "/msg NickServ ghost Dr_Willis $PASSWORD" (using the correct password for your nick) to disconnect the other Dr_Willis client.
<Dr_Willis1> oh i understand mneptok
<mneptok> great. please do that now.
<Dr_Willis1> sexy
<Dr_Willis1> sexy mneptok
<Dr_Willis1> michael jackson do you like mneptok
<mneptok> not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are you?
<Dr_Willis1> what do you mean mneptok
<mneptok> exactly.
<mneptok> !staff Dr_Willis1 impersonating other users and feebly trolling. like, very feebly. it's not even schadenfreude-type amusing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> gah
<Dr_Willis1> what exactly
<mneptok> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> ^^^^^^
<bazhang> he is spoofing Dr_willis
<bazhang> still not found that user in logs, will continue to look
<mneptok> 06:05 -!- greekphreak [~dhanesh@117.206.17.222] has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> nice :)
<mneptok> 06:22 -!- dhanesh [~dhanesh@117.206.17.222] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> a g: on that IP would be most welcome
<bazhang> also in as dhanesh right now
<bazhang> dhanesh, hi
<bazhang> dhanesh, you are forwarded here, as you were using the nick Dr_Willis1 and had some kind of repeater script on
<bazhang> dhanesh, you are forwarded here, as you were using the nick Dr_Willis1 and had some kind of repeater script on
<bazhang> yikes
<mneptok> one of the clinical definitions of insanity is repeating the same behavior and expecting a different outcome.
<topyli> buttons make me do that
<dhanesh1> i have banned from #ubuntu please tell them to retake me bazhang
<bazhang> dhanesh1, you were spoofing another users nickname and repeating multiple times others users input
<bazhang> dhanesh1, specifically Dr_Willis1
<dhanesh1> please tell them to retake me iam forgiving them bazhang
<bazhang> dhanesh1, forgiving who?
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<dhanesh1> forgiving #ubuntu people bazhang
<bazhang> dhanesh1, you were the one doing something wrong
<bazhang> whoops
<knome> dhanesh,
<mneptok> wheee!
<bazhang> well this could take a while
<bazhang> hehe
<knome> oops. bazhang ^still here
<bazhang> knome, I think it died
<knome> that didn't make much sense. :)
<knome> probably, but weird still
<bazhang> likely bazhang1 is next nick
<knome> hehe
<knome> or dazhang?
<ghmol> iam sorry
<bazhang> ghmol, okay...ugh
<knome> hah
<knome> gotcha!
<knome> ;]
<knome> bbl ->
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no zork-#ubuntu-oftopic is <reply> You are standing in an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.  There is a small mailbox here.
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> <.<
<topyli> put house in mailbox
<mneptok>  /connect Freenode
<mneptok> "You are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike"
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu
<mneptok> "You are in danger of being eaten by a grue."
<bazhang> * [dhanesh] (~dhanesh@117.206.17.168): purple ban evading it seems
<dhanesh> what are you doing mneptok
<mneptok> putting an end to your ban evasion.
<dhanesh> why mneptok
<dhanesh> why are you doing this to me mneptok
<mneptok> ban evasion is against Freenode policy
<dhanesh> please dont do iam sorry mneptok
<mneptok> why did you impersonate another user?
<mneptok> why did you repeat inputlines of other users?
<mneptok> why did you evade a ban?
<mneptok> i'm quite interested to know these things.
<mneptok> as are other ops.
<dhanesh> no i will do not do it again sorry if i do again you can do it
<mneptok> the question was not "will you do it again?" but "why did you do it?"
<dhanesh> just played  sorry
<dhanesh> can you retake me mneptok
<mneptok> i have no confidence that your remorse is sincere.
<dhanesh> no no iam sorry
<mneptok> thus, the ban will stay in effect for at least 24 hours. feel free to /join this channel after that to discuss things.
<dhanesh> why mneptok
<dhanesh> iam sorry
<mneptok> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/consequences
<dhanesh> oh good idea mneptok
<dhanesh> thank you very much
<mneptok> you're quite welcome. see you in 24 hours if you're still interested in getting the ban removed.
<dhanesh> we are friends from now onwards
<dhanesh> what do you mean mneptok
<dhanesh> yes iam interested in removing ban
<mneptok> i mean "/part this channel and return in 24 hours if you want to discuss the ban"
<bazhang> dhanesh, return in 24 hours to discuss
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<mneptok> there will be no further discussion of it today.
<dhanesh> ok ok sorry iam forgiving you
<dhanesh> will you forgive me
<dhanesh> will you forgive me mneptok
<bazhang> dhanesh, please return in 24 hrs.
<dhanesh> ok bazhang
<bazhang> dhanesh, until that time you need to exit the channel
<dhanesh> ok now i will exit
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> sorry to interrupt mneptok
<mneptok> no worries
<topyli> it's alright bazhang, dhanesh forgives you
<bazhang> topyli, haha
<mneptok> bazhang: sexy interrupt forgive you how are you do you like cheese
<topyli> heh
<bazhang> :0
<topyli> either a language barrier, or a troll. i can't tell
<persia> trolls like cheese :)
 * Mamarok likes cheese, too
<Seeker`> mmm, cheese
<elky> Keep them away from my brie!
<Seeker`> ewww
<Seeker`> Cheddar for me!
<elky> triple cream brie... omnomnom
<knome> cheese stinks
<elky> or a nice havarti
<Mamarok> Gruyère here :)
<mneptok> i cultivate some lovely stuff between my toes. hearty and smoky, and playful on the afterbite.
<Mamarok> smells like one of Switzerland's most smelly cheeses: Appenzeller
<IdleOne> can someone please ask ryax.. to stop the windows/troll talk in -offtopic
<IdleOne> thank you
<ryaxnb_> guess who?
<ryaxnb_> I feel it is unfair that someone has to stop when another person demands it.
<ryaxnb_> This rule doesn't seem to be enforced or clearly seperated and could easily  be spammed
<ryaxnb_> For instance, i could (but i won't) spam the !stop to get everyone to stop talking randomly and until i was banned, everyone would have to comply? Seems strange.
<Pici> Common sense is required as well.
<ryaxnb_> well, i again feel i was abiding by the code of conduct
<ryaxnb_> i looked it over.
<ryaxnb_> There is nothing in there that says that legitmate rants are prohibited.
<ryaxnb_> As long as they are directed at products not people.
<ryaxnb_> It does say hate is discouraged, but i wasn't hating.
<tsimpson> respect for others is also a part of the CoC, you should respect that others disagree with you
<ryaxnb_> i read that as well.
<ryaxnb_> i respect that.
<ryaxnb_> Idleone did not
<ryaxnb_> He was demanding I stop.
<ryaxnb_> Even though it was just a disagreement
<tsimpson> where did he "demand" this?
<rocket16> Friends, the Channel #ubuntu-offtopic is owned by a few people like Atomik-spark, Bazhang and so on.
<ryaxnb_> And according to the CoC, that is no call to stop, so much as to consult others.
<rocket16> They all, offend newcomers like me, and they even ban us, when we want to discuss anything there.
<rocket16> And, even more, they never discuss Ubuntu matters, but all rubbish things.
<ryaxnb_>  I just requested. I do not need to be an op. any user can request offtopic chat to be stopped
<ryaxnb_> from idleone
<rocket16> I request the respected Operators here, to take an action.
<ryaxnb_> that sounds like he is saying he has the same authority as an op to "request" (read: annoy me until i stop)
<Pici> rocket16: Do you have an active ban in -offtopic right now?
<ryaxnb_> when according to the CoC we should consult others
<rocket16> Pici: No, when I tried to discuss an Ubuntu matter, they banned me temporarily,
<tsimpson> ryaxnb_: that's not how I interpret that message at all
<ryaxnb_> To see where the disagreement lies.
<maco> rocket16: it's called "offtopic" for a reason, so dont be surprised at the lack of ubuntu chatter
<rocket16> maco: Thanks, but they should not insult us like that,
<ryaxnb_> For instance, IMHO we should have IDK, maybe asked spaceghost and dmsuperman, who were also in the debate
<Pici> rocket16: one moment.
<ryaxnb_> if it should continue on or if we were all pooped out.
<tsimpson> ryaxnb_: an operator taking action is always the last resort, the rules are always bets enforced by the community
<rocket16> maco: Also, we too, have the freedom to discuss light-weight Ubuntu matters, but not anything rubbish there.
<rocket16> Pici: Sure,
<ryaxnb_> tsimpson, i realise that.
<ryaxnb_> but frankly i wasn't doing anything wrong.
<ryaxnb_> So the rules are a bit iffy, because he was requesting forcefully at a point when I had done nothing.
<ryaxnb_> He wasn't being very respectful, calling me a troll when i clearly had no intention of trolling
<rocket16> The four people, who always do insults there are "UberNacho, Atomik-spark, Seveas, buzhang"
<ryaxnb_> on the contrary, i was attempting a lively debate with spaceghostc2c
<ryaxnb_> rocket16, it is AtomicSpark and UberTaco.
<ryaxnb_> IRIC
<rocket16> ryaxnb_: Yes, but UberTaco renamed himself to be UberNacho for a while
<ryaxnb_> anyway
<ryaxnb_> I will leave once i get an answer.
<ryaxnb_> Do you think honestly , IdleOne was being disrespectful
<ryaxnb_> I believe he was.
<ryaxnb_> and inconsiderate as well.
<tsimpson> let me read over the back scroll for -offtopic
<ryaxnb_> you are scrolling the chat like a troll now
<ryaxnb_> -IdleOne
<ryaxnb_> 12:04 PM PST.
<ryaxnb_>  IdleOne 12:02 PM PST /rantcount ryaxnb
<ryaxnb_>  5 bajillion zillion million lines
<Pici> rocket16: Can you give me an example of someone insulting you? I'm looking through my logs, but things aren't exactly clear.
<ryaxnb_> and also, back to my original compaint, stopping on a dime is unreasonable. Especially when you haven't gone against the CoC or any of the documents i've seen regarding how to behave on #ubuntu-offtopic
<rocket16> Pici: Sure, may I post it to pastebin?
<tsimpson> ryaxnb_: all he did was ask you to stop the windows related discussion, he could have been more tactful sure
<Pici> rocket16: Sure
<ryaxnb_> did you see my quotes
<ryaxnb_> he called me a troll and a ranter.
<ryaxnb_> that's more than asking to stop.
<tsimpson> ryaxnb_: I have the full log myself
<tsimpson> I can see it now
<ryaxnb_> well if you claim he "just asked me to stop"
<ryaxnb_> your missing something
<ryaxnb_> because those two lines indicate he also insulted me in a minor way
<maco2> ryaxnb_: i think tsimpson  was still reading
<ryaxnb_> which unlike asking someone to stop, is AGAINST the CoC
<ryaxnb_> maco2: ah.
<tsimpson> ryaxnb_: your response to "please stop" was:
<ryaxnb_> OK
<tsimpson> <ryaxnb_> IdleOne, no.
<tsimpson> <ryaxnb_> i will stop if an op requests ...
<tsimpson> was that also disrespectful?
<ryaxnb_> I realise that may not have been the best response
<tsimpson> or were you two just getting a little heated?
<ryaxnb_> I do not feel it was disrepectful.
<ryaxnb_> It's not an either-or choice.
<maco2> "stop punching me!" "not until a police officer tells me to!" sounds like a more extreme version of your answer
<ryaxnb_> The real answer is it was not disrespectful because as i had done nothing wrong.
<ryaxnb_> I simply said no
<ryaxnb_> maco2, except i wasn't punching anybody now was i?
<maco> ryaxnb_: as i said, more extreme
<rocket16> Pici: Really, thanks for your help. The link is:http://pastebin.com/cpw2e93Z It is a log I got from my .xchat2 folder.
<ryaxnb_> Saying No is an acceptable answer when somebody asks you to do something that you don't want to and you have been following the rules.
<Myrtti> *punch* "black vw!" "stop it" "not until mum says so"
<ryaxnb_> I didn't say "F*** off"
<ryaxnb_> I just said no.
<maco> the point is that if someone is bothered by what youre doing and asks you to stop, its a valid request even if they lack the authority to punish you
<ryaxnb_> well, i didn't insult him because of his request
<ryaxnb_> do you view the second line as an insult?
<ryaxnb_> I just said no.
<ryaxnb_> And said i wouldn't stop because i didn't feel like it, i had done nothing wrong, and he had no authority.
<ryaxnb_> I didn't insult him at any time.
<tsimpson> [20:05:51]<ryaxnb_> haha fakeop.
<tsimpson> [20:05:56]<ryaxnb_> !ops IdleOne
<tsimpson> this is not taunting him?
<ryaxnb_> That was because he continued requesting
<ryaxnb_> even after I said no.
<ryaxnb_> that was a mistake.
<ryaxnb_> anyway, the !ops call could have just as much been for violating the CoC by calling me a troll.
<ryaxnb_> which is a legitmate violation, no?
<tsimpson> you'd already responded to that message with "<ryaxnb_> i'm not trolling."
<tsimpson> and "<ryaxnb_> I have legitmate points, even if you already know them, SpaceGhostC2C does not"
<ryaxnb_> he didn't seem to agree, for he continued to ask me to stop and made no attempt to recant his comment
<ryaxnb_> he also claimed authority.
<tsimpson> he didn't ask you to stop after that, just that "<IdleOne> I just requested. I do not need to be an op. any user can request offtopic chat to be stopped"
<tsimpson> which is not a claim to authority
<ryaxnb_> seems like it
<ryaxnb_> Because in truth a valid formal request (as  in  a request you must heed)
<tsimpson> I think you both just got a little antagonistic towards each other, and took each message in its worst possible meaning
<ryaxnb_> can only be made either if you violated the CoC or by an op.
<ryaxnb_> anyway, that might be true
<ryaxnb_> cya
<tsimpson> ok, thanks for discussing this with us
<rocket16> Pici: Friend, my sincere request, please stop those #ubuntu-offtopic people there, if possible,
<Pici> rocket16: I don't seem to see you requesting to talk about any Ubuntu matters?  You asked if there were any Windows Haters in the channel (which didn't make a good impression).
<ryaxnb_> I will now apologize to idleone btw
<rocket16> Pici: But, that meant nothing but, a comparison between Ubuntu and Windows. I needed help, since Windows users always make fun of us.
<rocket16> Pici: Also, that is an Ubuntu channel. In Windows channel, people insult Ubuntu a lot.
<Pici> And the people in -offtopic are silly.  I'm not sure if its a language problem, but you seem to take exception to it.
<Myrtti> since I don't hate Windows, I can be excluded from the group of possible helpers
<rocket16> Pici: Oh, ok.
<Pici> rocket16: That doesn't make it okay.
<rocket16> Pici: Sorry, what doesn't make it okay?
<Myrtti> also: their wrongdoings do not justify yours
<Pici> rocket16: what Myrtti said
<Myrtti> it's about you, not them. We don't care if someone else has been naughty, it doesn't justify you being naughty too. You are responsible for your own actions
<Myrtti> Spreading antagonism always goes both ways, btw.
<Myrtti> there's always backslash.
<rocket16> Myrtti, Pici But they did it first, and as another user said, they never do welcome people, okay, but they drive people out. Anyway, I had to do wrong, since they did it. But really sorry, to see people supporting tis monstrosity. Anyway, no matter then.
<Myrtti> what montrosity? huh?
<maco> woah wait a second
<maco> "i had to do wrong, since they did it"? no, you didn't *have* to. you *chose* to.
<rocket16> Myrtti: Sorry, that is spelled "monstrosity" as I know. And, any person with self-respect can understand, the offtopic channel, is no one's property. This is monstrosity.
<Pici> rocket16: I don't see people trying to drive you out.  I see you advocating hate, being asked not to, and then you retaliating because someone told you not to do something.
<Pici> rocket16: No.  The channel is the responsiblity of the Ubuntu IRC Team and it has rules
<Myrtti> rocket16: it's not "no one's channel". It has set owners, who have set the rules
<maco> rocket16: i think it comes down to "people in ##windows may hate on ubuntu. no need to stoop to their level"
<rocket16> Pici: May be, individual views may differ. But what they did, was not right, you may support them, but this does not cover their fault.
<rocket16> Myrtti: The channel has owners? Do they pay for it? I don't think so. Anyway, bye.
<Pici> rocket16: I believe that topyli already covered that, around line 1444
<Pici> bah
<Pici> lag
<Pici> @mark rocket16
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> that was... interesting
<maco> O_o
<Myrtti> someone hasn't checked out their terminology charts
<maco> Myrtti: or the definition of "2 wrongs" (hint: it's not "1 right")
<topyli> nobody owns -ot? i wonder such ideas come from
<maco> ryan & idle just had mutual apologies, by the way
<maco> uhh freenode folks
<maco> idoru just klined a user named AK for repeating twice in #ubuntu a request for a developer to look at their bug
<maco> idoru thought it was spam
<maco> Pici: are you a freenode folk?
<Pici> maco: nope.
<maco> mmm who is? cuz id say thats not a legitimate klin
<maco> *kline
<Pici> and it was a kill, not a kline (kick, not a ban)
<maco> oooh
<maco> i thought was the same thing
<maco> you can server-kick?
<Pici> I used to think so too
<tsimpson> you just close the socket
<maco> interesting
<mneptok> two wrongs don't make a right. but three rights make a left.
<persia> Only near the equator
<output`> topyli: I'm not trying to be insolent.
<topyli> output`, can we help you here?
<output`> Well, I'm not kickbanned, so I think not.
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu (invitado05)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (invitado05)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Anon__ inappropriate)
<yofel> hi, can someone please update the topic of #ubuntu+1 now that beta2 is out? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000131.html slangasek did it for -devel, but +1 still says beta1 released.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (LinuxGuy2009 being continuously disrespectful of others)
<jpds> Seriously.
<jpds> 23:40:26 < LinuxGuy2009>  jpds: Umm hello Im helping not asking questions. get it straight
<jpds> Hi.
<jpds> yofel: Doneth.
<yofel> jpds: thanks! bye
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-09
<gord> can someone keep an eye on Like in -offtopic please, he's not a native english speaker i think and thus spouts gibberish. can't find a !ur factoid that doesn't alias to !u to point him in the right direction. would do it myself but its rather bedtime
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu (Panopticon36)
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ardchoille> Suspicious activity in #ubuntu, check the recent flood of enters and parts with the (~g8189@pool-96-244-79-253.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net)
<ardchoille> might keep an eye on anyone with the pool-96-244-79-253.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net host
<ikonia> ok
<ardchoille> They've learned to circumvent the floodbots by multiple nicks joining from the same host and then spamming and jumping to another nick.
<ardchoille> Thanks ikonia
<bazhang> * [dhanesh] (~dhanesh@117.206.16.222): dhanesh ban removed?
<dhanesh> hi everybody
<dhanesh> i came
<dhanesh> iam free
<bazhang> dhanesh, how are you in #ubuntu now
<dhanesh> yes thank you
<dhanesh> are you angry with me
<bazhang> dhanesh, you are not unbanned from #ubuntu
<dhanesh> why
<bazhang> dhanesh, you were instructed to come here in 24 hours to discuss, not to change IP and re-enter
<dhanesh> no i have reinstalled ubuntu because of srash reported
<dhanesh>  no i have reinstalled ubuntu because of crash report.
<bazhang> dhanesh, that has no relation to your being banned in #ubuntu
<dhanesh> i didnt change my ip
<bazhang> dhanesh, please exit #ubuntu until you have discussed the ban
<dhanesh> what i want to discuss
<bazhang> dhanesh, the reason for your being banned
<dhanesh> i didnt change my ip
<bazhang> dhanesh, please exit #ubuntu now
<dhanesh> i dont know how to change my ip
<bazhang> dhanesh was copying at least two nicks (or close enough)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#scratbot] This channel is not important.
<knome> ehm
<Pici> uh
<Pici> jussi01: ? ^
<Pici> nvm
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#scratbot] This channel is not important.
<elky> ...
<jussi01> that issue is fixed in trunk, should be applied soonish
<bazhang> * [haiku123] (~bbs@122-124-132-125.dynamic.hinet.net): noname dsl558 from earlier
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> trolling multiple Ubuntu channels, then logged out and back in via the new nick, switched to other channels. still around
<ikonia> mega
<Myrtti> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Myrtti> my troll-dar says there's something brewing about in #ubuntu
<knome> hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> ohai knome
<jpds> Myrtti: That'd be me.
<Myrtti> co2_ is out of the game now, who's next, I wonder
<Myrtti> waltercool is a good candidate
<knome> :)
<Myrtti> happy hunting to active ops in -offtopic
<Tm_T> hello
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (ghost racist comments)
<maco> jpds: ban evading?
<maco> jpds: you didnt set a ban the first time, just removed
<jpds> maco: I did.
<maco> er i dont see a +b anywhere
<jpds> Oh, haha.
<jpds> 22:06:43 [!] #ubuntu *!*@bas7-toronto63-1128543162.dsl.bell.ca Channel ban list is full
<maco> nor do i see one this time
<jpds> !ops | hi.
<ubottu> hi.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (hi.)
<jrib> not my fault!
<maco> haha
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> lolforward.
<maco> jpds: why so many bbbb after the - ?
<jpds> maco: Multiple removals.
<Amaranth> Feel free to remove any I may have
<Amaranth> I always insist I don't have any though
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bigtom21485)
<Tm_T> I hope I don't do anything silly this time :-P
<topyli> i admire your optimism! :)
<Tm_T> topyli: I can empty whole banlist, and I don't need to even try!
 * Tm_T hides
<topyli> :)
<Tm_T> oh well, one ban stays, needs comments ->
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Manrugby gibberishing and ascii-arting)
<Tm_T> see what dr3mro said
<ubottu> Se7enxcfdj called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-10
<mneptok> uhhh ... do banforwards to #ubuntu+1 not work because of the + ?
<mneptok> if so, this ircd needs ehlp
<mneptok> help, even
<Flannel> mneptok: They should, it's $ now as a delimiter
<vanishing> Flannel: ok..
<Flannel> mneptok: I guess I haven't tried it yet though, so it might be a bug
<mneptok> Flannel: yeah, the delimiter i know. just got nothing when entering what appears to be the correct inputline.
<bazhang> shpongle?
<Flannel> mneptok: Oooh, did you get an error in your server window saying you're not an op in +1?
<mneptok> Flannel: nope
<Flannel> mneptok: You have to be an operator in both channels now to forward
<mneptok> oh, wait. yeah.
<vanishing> Flannel: so i asked a mysql upstart script question in ubuntu, mneptok told me to leave #ubuntu and join #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> that's indredilame.
<Flannel> mneptok: We need to get +1 set +f (or +F? I don't remember)
<vanishing> Flannel: and i stopped asking questions about this issue, then he kicked me..
<mneptok> vanishing: yes, i did. because by your own admission you're using Lucid.
<vanishing> mneptok: i also use karmic
<vanishing> mneptok: and by using lucid, im blocked from #ubuntu?
<Flannel> vanishing: Development versions of Ubuntu aren't supported in #ubuntu, because the issues may be because of bugs in the code, etc.
<Flannel> vanishing: No, that's not what anyone said.
<vanishing> Flannel: i understand that..
<Flannel> vanishing: You cannot ask questions about help with development versions in #ubuntu, those belong in +1
<vanishing> Flannel: but since karmic use upstart too..i thought it can be achieved in #ubuntu too since karmic is not +1
<Flannel> vanishing: If you're having the same problem in a supported version, then #ubuntu is a valid place, but you need to be testing the stuff on the version, not assuming it works the same both places
<vanishing> Flannel: and after he ask me to join #ubuntu+1 i did not ask any lucid question did i?
<mneptok> vanishing: i kicked you from #ubuntu because multiple people told you about the rules regarding development versions, and your responses included ...
<Flannel> vanishing: Yes, but "upstart version a" and "upstart version B" aren't the same
<mneptok> 18:35 < vanishing> mneptok: why should i part with this channel when somebody solved my problem?
<vanishing> Flannel: what i need is just the contain of mysql upstart script, it is there in karmic.
<mneptok> vanishing: "i got the help i needed, so i'm not going to follow the channel rules," is hardly an attitude we encourage
<vanishing> mneptok: yes..why should i part with a channel just after an issue is solved?
<Flannel> vanishing: The reason you were kicked ultimately is because you had a bad attitude when it was suggested you take Lucid support to #ubuntu+1 where it belongs
<vanishing> mneptok: and where did you see "i got the help i needed, so i'm not going to follow the channel rules,"
<mneptok> 18:35 < vanishing> mneptok: why should i part with this channel when somebody solved my problem?   <----   that's what that sounds like
<vanishing> Flannel: and i said politely i wont ask anymore lucid questions
<mneptok> you're sending 2 different messages
<vanishing> mneptok: to me, that sounded more like, i could leave a channel after my problem is solved, but i dont want to leave that channel.
<vanishing> mneptok: whats wrong with that?
<mneptok> "i won;t ask Lucid questions" and "i got the help i need here, so why leave?"
<vanishing> mneptok: to me, i felt you are abusing your power
<vanishing> mneptok: yea. i got karmic machine, and i wont ask more lucid questions, still, i cant stay in #ubuntu?
<mneptok> you can't if you're going to be argumentative when people point out channel rules and policies.
<vanishing> mneptok: did i argue?
<vanishing> mneptok: you were forcing me to leave
<vanishing> mneptok: and i simply stating maybe i got more question non-related to lucid to ask in this channel
<mneptok> 18:31 < vanishing> mneptok: i know you gona redirect me to lucid
<mneptok> it seems clear you know the rules, but simply choose to ignore them
<vanishing> mneptok: and no warning, but simply kick?
<mneptok> you know the rules, but choose to ignore them. you basically admit as much. but suddenly when you say you won;t ask more Lucid questions, we're supposed to have an unshakeable faith that that is the case.
<mneptok> if you know Lucid questions do not belong in the channel, then don't ask them there.
<mneptok> full stop.
<vanishing> mneptok: that does not explain the kcik
<vanishing> kcik*
<vanishing> kick*
<mneptok> you were kicked for continuing to be argumentative, and being deliberately confrintational
<bazhang> dhanesh still ban evading
<mneptok> i said "i do not have confidence that you will not ask Lucid questions" and your (snarky, IMO) response was "where do you get your confidence?"
<mneptok> you decided to cop an attitude and be argumentative. you chose the a person with op privileges to do that with. now you're complaining about the outcomes of your own actions.
<vanishing> mneptok: i was simply curious how did you know whether i was going to ask more lucid questions or not, and where did you get your confidence. a
<vanishing> mneptok: and i think you abused your power too much
<mneptok> you're entitled to think whatver you'd like. doesn't make it true.
 * mneptok heads off for some dinner
<vanishing> mneptok: samething apply to you
<vanishing> mneptok: so do NOT abuse your power :)
<bazhang> no response via PM
<Flannel> bazhang: which channel?
<Flannel> vanishing: Is there anything else we can help you with tonight?
<bazhang> Flannel, #ubuntu ; I Pm'ed and he finally parted, asked him to join here
<vanishing> Flannel: yea
<vanishing> Flannel: punish mneptok ..lols
<vanishing> Flannel: lols..thanks for the support
<vanishing> Flannel: good night
<bazhang> bye
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> he;s gone
<bazhang> err he's
<Pici> odd
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (l0de)
<bazhang> removed
<elky> !staff | l0de is an issue and your wannabes are being obnoxious in #f
<ubottu> l0de is an issue and your wannabes are being obnoxious in #f: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<thief`> hello?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu)
<Tm_T> ciao!
 * elky looks at -women and raises an eyebrow
 * elky gets the stapler out ready
<Tm_T> highvoltage: hi
<elky> Tm_T, i pinged him elsewhere
<elky> he's closed the client. oddly he wasn't flaking elsewhere.
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> 1530.36 -!- SandGorgon is "... and I go apeshit on you"
<ikonia> @mark slam_dunk #ubuntu bacta ban doding in #ubuntu on 203.100.212.17 and discussing it in ##club-ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark slamdrunk #ubuntu bacta ban dodging in #ubuntu on 203.100.212.17
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> !staff | bacta - the user you just removed a kline from is caught ban dodging on purpose in #ubuntu again
<ubottu> bacta - the user you just removed a kline from is caught ban dodging on purpose in #ubuntu again: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> ughh, I'm not with it today
<ubottu> In ubottu, steffan said: Weechat is a modern IRC client, based on a powerful text-driven interface. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WeeChat for help.
<elky> !weechat
<elky> ikonia, is he also gurgling about his -women trollingz there too?
<ikonia> elky: not seen anything on that
<ubottu> steffan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> looking
<Losha> hello ops, anyone there?
<tsimpson> Losha: is there something we can help you with?
<Losha> In #ubuntu, the topic came up of adding an alias to ubottu for 'firewall' as 'nat'. Who would/could approve that?
<tsimpson> you can suggest the change with '/msg ubottu nat is <alias> firewall' and someone here will review it
<Losha> Thank you. And thanks to all the ops for their work. o+o
<ubottu> In ubottu, Losha said: nat is <alias> firewall
<Tm_T> where's the fifth council member?
<tsimpson> not here :(
<Tm_T> haven't seen him at all lately
<tsimpson> he's been idle for nearly 19 hours
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from myrl)
<ubottu> In ubottu, VBB-VolleyballBa said: Hello ubottu this is a Victoria's Secret bot that wants to see you buy one of our sexy new bras so please tell us your bra size so we can get started.
<knome> hahaha
<jpds> Fail.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-11
<knome> 7msg VBB-VolleyballBa my size is A80. i hope you have a selection of bras for men as well.
<knome> "oops"
<Tm_T> hi to all log readers, hope you enjoy the show
<knome> i'll go watch some dreams.
<knome> good night everybody
<Tm_T> sleep well
<Flannel> Just got one from Arthur_Orson [~mom@99.64.125.91]
<Flannel> Not even sure which channel he's in.  Wasn't #u
<Flannel> Could be a proxy, I guess.
<Flannel> more spam from the same IP
<dhanesh1> hi bazhang
<dhanesh1>  bazhang why are you not taking me in #ubuntu
<Flannel> dhanesh1: Hi.  How can we help you today?
<dhanesh1>  Flannel i cant enter in #ubuntu.the message is you are banned.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ackt1c)
<Flannel> I had to step out.
<Flannel> Ubottu didn't see his ban (but it is in the BT).  A ban for ban evading, I don't see a ban he was evading though
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> oh blah
<Flannel> ubottu: forget didn't see his ban (but it
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Flannel
<Flannel> Thanks ubottu
<Tm_T> Flannel: we don't need factoids to everything ;-P
<Flannel> Tm_T: I'll try and keep that in mind in the future
<Tm_T> it's funny how it's easy to accidentally add factoid
<Flannel> Almost be worth having a "undo the last factoid I added within the past 5 minutes" command
<Flannel> since sometimes they're unusually stubborn to remove
<Flannel> Then again, we've all gotten used to it, so probably moot
<bazhang> acktic/ackt1c seems to be ban evading as well (not the first time)
<Flannel> He was being random earlier, is he ban evading?
<bazhang> the bt says so
<Flannel> Oh wow, that's quite a laundry list
<bazhang> still no response via PM
<bazhang> act1c ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> err ackt1c
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ACKT1C ban evading)
<elky> aktik being who?
<ubottu> robinetd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (TheSarge is being largely offensive and is personally attacking people.)
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: yesssss?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, is it cool for anyone who is in channel to post the log?
<SpaceGhostC2C> namely, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> it's uncool, but unenforceable.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Like say, at their university?
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (TheSarge for being troll.)
<ubottu> Semitones called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (TheSarge language)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyways, thanks as usual
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu (Oats)
<rww> Hello! The "Don't ask for operator privileges" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines should probably be updated to reflect that you no longer "ask the helpful and polite members of the chat whether they want to take on the responsibility" and instead have people, umm, ask for operator privileges.
<rww> Well, apply. But I enjoy overstretching words for purposes of irony :(
<mneptok> rww: the current call for ops is a temporary stop-gap measure necessary to fill ... well ... gaps.
<rww> mneptok: It was my understanding that this new application system was permanent.
<mneptok> dear God, i hope not.
<mneptok> that's like strapping you face to an anthill and smothering your butt with jelly.
<rww> mneptok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements seems to think so, as does http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> mneptok: hows things going
<imbrandon> ugh actualy brb, time to reboot the new kernel
<mneptok> imbrandon: bad this week. O'Reilly conf next week, and i've been buried. but atarting April 19 i have 2.5 weeks of vacation, and that will rock.
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> tease
<mneptok> rww: thanks for pointing out that new policy. i'll be in the upstairs closet, weeping gently and playing with my lower lip.
<tritium> I did find it rather surprising, myself.
<rww> mneptok: It's not all bad, I decided not to go through it, so you won't have to put up with me!
<rww> Anyway, yes, guidelines page probably needs some poking. I will now return to my regularly scheduled -offtopic abuse.
<elky> mneptok, i am of the same understanding as rww.
<elky> mneptok, and to the best of my knowledge, it's a coerced policy change.
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (wow constant nick changes)
<apparle> guys I am banned in kubuntu... why is it so?
<elky> apparle, have you previously used another nickname?
<apparle> apparle: means?
<apparle> apparle: I only use apparle and apparle_
<elky> Well I can't see what the problem is, so you'll have to wait around for someone who knows.
<elky> apparle, what happens when you try joining #kubuntu?
<apparle> elky: [15:25] == #kubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<apparle> elky: if it matter.... I am using webchat.freenode.net
<elky> i know you are.
<elky> do you not get sent to #kubuntu-proxy-users ?
<elky> tsimpson, are you around?
<elky> apparle, if you go to #kubuntu-proxy-users and follow the instructions you'll get in
<elky> le sigh
<elky> kubuntu ops, i don't know why you have that as a non-forwarding ban, but please reconsider
<tsimpson> elky: for some reason the forward part of the ban gets removed every now and then
<ardchoille> It looks as though we have a bunch of folks in #ubuntu doing random text and/or testing the language triggers
<ardchoille> A few need a hint like AcePreshaw and krnlngnu
<MTecknology> I'm just curious about a couple things.. if somebody got banned from -offtopic for not agreeing with an op and was told it would be lifted after 24hr but then in the background it was decided to be indefinite, what would you guys think about that?
<MTecknology> and, if somebody came in here asking if the actions of people in -offtopic represented the rest of the community< what would that response be?
<tsimpson> I wouldn't be willing to speculate without specifics
<MTecknology> the indefinite came because in pm the user said they are really upset with the way the ops handled things in the channel
<tsimpson> what ban are we discussing here?
<Tm_T> impossible to speculate without specifics
<MTecknology> I was trying to leave you too many specifics - it's with the Gentoo guys - I just wanted to know how you guys would handle things
<Tm_T> MTecknology: I would find out the facts and act then accordingly, really without specific information I wouldn't do anything other than perhaps look over more carefully
<tsimpson> I would like to think we don't ban people for simply disagreeing with an op, only if channel rules are not respected
<Tm_T> indeed
<jussi01> we dont do time based bans...
<Tm_T> that too
<Tm_T> but that wasn't the point there, I suppose
<MTecknology> that's pretty much what happened - i didn't agree, i walked away form the keyboard, came back with a ban, ask the op that banned me about out, he said that he'd take it off after 24hr, i said that i didn't agree that there was a ban at all because I stopped talking about it and the next day they decided it was indefinite
<jussi01> MTecknology: go and talk about it with them. thats my best advice.
<jussi01> be respectful
<MTecknology> I've tried, hopped in #gentoo-userrel and talk to them too - it's like a brick wall - I took Gentoo off of all my servers and other systems - I just wanted to hear how it would be handled in ubuntu land
<MTecknology> what about that second question? it's much less related
<Tm_T> my opinion: -offtopic is a venting corner, not at all representing our community
<tsimpson> -offtopic just a strange place generally
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> thanks for putting up with my random questions :)
<topyli> Tm_T, -ot is special of course, but it still represents our community, sadly
<topyli> it is a core ubuntu channel
<topyli> we could do better over there :)
<jussi01> wolfie anyone?
<jussi01> #wolfie ...
<knome> what's that? :P
<jussi01> knome: just a random irc game
<knome> right
<topyli> congratulations on your nerve control on -ot, Flannel :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-04
<Flannel> slow rolling netsplit!
<genii-around> Was that a split or did some box go offline?
<IdleOne> that was a split
<genii-around> OK, thanks
<IdleOne> to many users in different channels to be one box going offline
<Flannel> Mmmm, delicious network problems
<bazhang> BlackUbuntu ?
<genii-around> Ubuntu BE ?
<bazhang> REdBallz in #ubuntu
<genii-around> Probably means some monochrome/black theming
<bazhang> * [union131] (~union131@pool-71-251-162-239.bflony.east.verizon.net): william   ban forward to here?
<bazhang> is moondog even vaguely ontopic, or just off topic and snarky
<bazhang> seems to be snark day, and ask #ubuntu because there are many users in it day
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, egarff said: ubottu: ushare is painful to configure.
<rww> sounds like a good factoid to me.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> mediatomb is better anyway
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> not interested in bullgard's offtopic requests for support just about anywhere, then rude responses
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1474 users, 6 overflows, 1480 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1472 users, 7 overflows, 1479 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1428 users, 8 overflows, 1436 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1452 users, 6 overflows, 1458 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1458 users, 6 overflows, 1464 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1404 users, 6 overflows, 1410 limit))
<rww> crazy night tonight.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Danielcg25_iPod said: !hammertime is epic.
<ubottu> UndiFineD called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> he did not appear to do anything when he rejoined
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1456 users, 0 overflows, 1456 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1460 users, 0 overflows, 1460 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1463 users, 1 overflows, 1464 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1470 users, 5 overflows, 1475 limit))
<knome> !panels-#xubuntu is Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> err
<tsimpson> knome: you forgot the !no, and you forgot the <reply>
<knome> awh :)
<Tm_T> and there's |
<knome> you can still fix for me, darlings?
<tsimpson> that shouldn't matter, as long as the bot knows you're editing
<knome> +it
<tsimpson> !no panels-#xubuntu is <reply> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<jussi> netsplits are evil
<tsimpson> bot has some... "logic" to deal with | in factoids
<tsimpson> knome: can you do @whoami? I'm not sure if the bot knows who you are
<knome> @whoami
<tsimpson> hmm, try "@login"
<knome> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<knome> yeah
<knome> i think jussi has been lazy
<knome> :)
<jussi> who me?
<knome> :)
<knome> i thought you were going to set up me an account
<knome> i don't think i have access to the bantracker either
<tsimpson> if the bot doesn't know you, you don't have access to anything ;)
<tsimpson> should be all set now
<knome> thanks, so
<knome> @whoami
<ubottu> knome
<knome> :o
<knome> wise bot
<knome> @losin
<knome> bah
<knome> dumb user
<knome> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<knome> can i now edit the factoid?
<tsimpson> you can
<tsimpson> though I already edited it ;)
<knome> nice!
<knome> hehe
<knome> nicer!
<knome> thanks
<tsimpson> !encyclopedia
<ubottu> See http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia for usage information on the Encyclopedia plugin
<tsimpson> that page has lots of usage info, in case you want to edit others
<knome> okay, great! i'll add that to bookmarks
<tsimpson> though, hopefully, we'll be scrapping Encyclopedia soon-ish
<tsimpson> but the usage of the new plugin shouldn't be too dissimilar
<knome> aha, okay
<knome> no problemo
<Pici> !natty =~ s/unstable/beta/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<bazhang> check -meeting
<jrib> Pici: does passwd -l set the hash to "!"?
<Pici> jrib: I'm pretty sure.
<Pici> jrib: Oh hey, the manpage says it does just that.
<jrib> Pici: the other day I tried to use recovery mode and had a password prompt.  So I thought that passwd -l was doing something else (setting a hash that couldn't be entered but on that still had recovery mode asking for a password)
 * jrib tries
<jrib> Pici: so I'm not sure.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/589242/  I'd have to check whether or not I get a password prompt in recovery mode with that hash that gets produced by passwd -l
<jrib> it seems like -l just puts a ! at the beginning
<Pici> jrib: And what were you expecting?
<jrib> Pici: well I have a suspicion that if I have '!blahblah' as the hash and not just '!', that I will be prompted for a password when I try to enter recovery mode
<jrib> I'll have to check next time I reboot
<Pici> Hmm.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1529 users, 2 overflows, 1531 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1517 users, 3 overflows, 1520 limit))
<bazhang> :|
<Pici> bazhang: #ubuntu?
<bazhang> Pici, blueskaj and ohsix
<LjL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LjL> !no samba is <reply> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no samba is <reply> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> thats getting annoying
<bazhang> well ohsix has been asked to stop twice.
<LjL> he has a point though
<Pici> agreed.
<Tm_T> whwhat where
<Tm_T> right
<Pici> exactly.
<Tm_T> just direct the guys to somewhere else where they can continue
<Pici> /dev/null
<bazhang> they stopped awhile ago
<bazhang> ohsix PM 'd me thanks for t eh patience
<knome> err
<knome> hmm, wrong tab
<Tm_T> and no need to blame ohsix alone, blueskaj can be like that sometimes (:
<bazhang> yes, but ohsix is quite argumentative
 * genii-around watches Floodbot2 get opped 5 times
<Pici> That was rather weird.
<IdleOne> seems like chanserv is lagged
<Pici> Some weird latency issues going on right now.
<IdleOne> look at it this way, chanserv could not be opping at all
<Pici> that took long enough.
<Pici> I was getting no response from /wii
<bazhang> root____ 's been doing that for quite awhile now and refuses to shut it off
<bazhang>  [darkwingduck_] (~darkwingd@host81-137-11-17.in-addr.btopenworld.com): mickey
<Pici> I believe I saw some complaints about him reported elsewhere the other day.
<bazhang> yeppers in -uk
<bazhang> postulating it might or might be phin/ferb/nomdujour
<bazhang> err might not
<popey> that was the postulation, yes
<mneptok> is "postulation" when you're really happy to get something in the mail?
<popey> *slow hand clap*
<popey> :)
<mneptok> your heartfelt support is an limitless font of inspiration.
<mneptok> :)
<popey> s/font/fount/
<popey> HTH HAND
<mneptok> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/font  def 3
<knome> charlie-tca, maybe discuss the host here rather
<charlie-tca> Why? they were in our channel.
<charlie-tca> Any one know the person with the mailto:contempt@stole.ur.cc-number.info
<charlie-tca> Any one know the person with the IP contempt@stole.ur.cc-number.info
<charlie-tca> Is th
<IdleOne> it's a vanity host from a bnc/shell provider
<IdleOne> probably nothing to be worried about
<charlie-tca> Seems wrong to want help / support and even suggest such a ridiculous thing
<IdleOne> I guess it isn't the best message to put out there but there are a lot worse than that
<IdleOne> I wouldn't ban based on that host but it is your channel :)
<knome> mmh
<knome> hosts aren't really as bad as bad attitude
<charlie-tca> Thank you, your advice is accepted gladly
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: ^^
<IdleOne> knome: agreed, unless the host is clearly offensive (sexual,racial...)
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: welcome
<IdleOne> :)
<knome> IdleOne, absolutely
<knome> but tbh
<knome> if a user with that kind of host has connection problems
<knome> people will notice it easier
<IdleOne> true but who really pays attention to hosts besides us crazy op type people
<IdleOne> hmm my logic fails me, if nobody paid attention there wouldn't be vanity hosts and server cloaks :)
 * IdleOne shines his @ubuntu/member badge
<knome> nobody
<knome> but that's exactly what i meant
<knome> if the host was something like a regular host, i might have not noticed that at all
<knome> and he could still be jumping
<Pici> If hes not making trouble, whats the issue?
<knome> no, the hosts are just something that you want for yourself
<knome> because you *think* people care
<knome> it's like an another extension to your virtual wiener
<Pici> ...
<knome> my host (which you can't see because of the cloak) is irc.knome.fi and i'm damn proud of it even if you can't see it
<knome> ^ see? :D
<mneptok> kippis. ;)
<knome> Pici, why is there ##fix_your_connection ?
<IdleOne> Pici: no issue. he just keeps piniging out
<IdleOne> pinging
<IdleOne> and the host became more evident
<Pici> knome: Then forward there.
<IdleOne> he did
<knome> yeah, and then we discussed if hosts like that should be banned
<mneptok> great shell/bnc provider you have there. you have a WICKED AWESOME mask for the 12 seconds you're connected.
<knome> yeah! think about it!
<IdleOne> the splits may have had a little part in his connection issues
<knome> mmh
<knome> probably, but still he had a lot of ping timeouts
<IdleOne> to avoid any of that you could +b *!*@*
<IdleOne> makes for quiet channel where you can think
<IdleOne> ;)
<charlie-tca> like it is not quiet enough there?
<IdleOne> hehe
<knome> charlie-tca, well there you have somebody talking! :)
<charlie-tca> Might be the only person today, though, as you know.
 * charlie-tca thinks he didn't have much to say, either :-(
<knome> there was at least 4 before
<ubottu> In ubottu, SpamapS said: zentyal is formerly known as eBox, a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal
<ikonia> is that packaged for ubuntu now
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> I need locobot for my loco channel (#ubuntu-at) :)
<rww> Daniel0108: are you looking for a logbot or a factoid bot?
<Daniel0108> the locobot_2 like in #ubuntu-locoteams :)
<Daniel0108> a logbot ;)
<Daniel0108> rww: ^
<rww> Daniel0108: LocoBot is deprecated, LoCos are supposed to use ubuntulog now. Email rt@ubuntu.com and ask for it.
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> thank you :)
<rww> No problem :)
<rww> (in future, LoCo channel stuff generally goes in #ubuntu-irc)
<Daniel0108> okay, rww, paultag told me to ask here :)
<IdleOne> someone needs to tell paultag where to direct loco requests
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> IdleOne: thanks for volunteering :)
<IdleOne> msg sent to paultag
<Tm_T> floodbots are opping each other wildly in #k
<knome> /nick Floodbot9
<knome> "oops"
<bazhang> so eamon is root______ of the annoying scripts
<Pici> is he?
<LjL> yes
<rww> annoying scripts as in lolispamurchannelnow?
<bazhang> well they've both been told
<bazhang>  /nowplayingthoughIjusttypeditsoitsokay
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopi
<Logan_> that was a mistake :P
<Logan_> rww: what was that change spelling command?
<nhandler> Logan_: What are you trying to change?
<Logan_> a factoid
<nhandler> Logan_: Yeah, which one and to what (I'll do it for you)
<Logan_> nvm, unimportant :P
<nhandler> Uh, ok...
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-05
<bazhang> larious is still trying to install this "free internet" thing, he claims
<rww> #ubuntu very bad english make rww brain hurt why
<Pici> rww is not smrt, smrt
<LjL> rww: if you want i can hit you on the head so it has a reason to hurt
<rww> go hit the floodbots and/or freenode on the head instead :(
<rww> WARNING: spurious PING reply from yourface, probably heavy lag
<LjL> WARNING: yourmom is not replying, removing limit
<rww> WARNING: yourdad has lasted ten rounds, 'why' to know why
 * LjL snorts
 * rww facepalms
<Pici> ?
<rww> User asks what to do when they encounter error, pastes error that tells them exactly what to do.
<Pici> the ruby one?
<rww> ja
<tonyyarusso> rww: hehe
<tonyyarusso> rww: Am I allowed to be infuriated when the "telling them exactly what to do" is "Consult your network administator", when the person getting the error IS the network administrator (me) still?
<rww> tonyyarusso: not sure, ask your network administrator
<tonyyarusso> :P
<IdleOne> haha
<rww> Lubuntu still comes with a PPA enabled by default for natty, too. I guess still not official :<
<IdleOne> I think canonical would of announced it by now if Lubuntu was official
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: "would HAVE"
<IdleOne> yes, that is what I said :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1465 users, 0 overflows, 1465 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1466 users, 0 overflows, 1466 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1467 users, 8 overflows, 1475 limit))
<bazhang> apt-fast?
<bazhang> http://www.mattparnell.com/linux/apt-fast/
<Flannel> Besides the initial "install axel if you don't have it", it looks safe
<KB1JWQ> What's it do?
<KB1JWQ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512866 Kinda explains it, but half of the words make me think I've suffered a stroke.
<Flannel> it just uses axel as a "download accellerator" (multiple connections per file, yadda yadda)
<Flannel> then once you've got the debs in your cache, it does the normal apt-get command, which sees the file already there, and continues
<Tm_T> download accelerator... bah
<Flannel> I always thought download accelerators went out of fashion like a decade ago
<ikonia> they are
<ikonia> ubottu isn't responding to any !info commands in pm - but others are fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> works here
<ikonia> 09:24 <ikonia> !info yelp
<ikonia> 09:26 <ikonia> !ping
<ikonia> 09:26 <ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to
<ikonia>                respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction?
<ikonia>                Because I don't.
<ikonia> 09:26 <ikonia> !info yelp
<ikonia> 09:28 <ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ikonia> other commands respond, but no !info ones
<bazhang> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 366 kB, installed size 4568 kB
<bazhang> perhaps try @login
<ikonia> I get it in the channels, just not in pm
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I get it both places
<ikonia> still nothing in pm
<ikonia> what's the ! for china ?
<Jordan_U> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Flannel> ikonia: Do it in PM without the bang
<ikonia> why did I not thing that was china ?
<ikonia> Flannel: better, thank you
<bazhang> he's asking if you can read chinese when he types that out
<bburhans> It's only one line, would you like me to paste, ikonia?
<ikonia> hey bburhans could you explain what's going on
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> (didn't want to advertise it in #ubuntu)
<bburhans> of course.
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<bburhans> The following was a PM with more horrific colors (I'll spare you that nuance): <ANADOLU>  hai friends anda menggunakan MIRC silakan ketik /server irc.AngelEyez.Net OR DOUBLE click ---> irc://irc.AngelEyez.Net/ABADIKARYA  ---> click YES ---> click OK
<bburhans> I looked up anadolu's hostname and I found moinica, anadolu shares no channels with me but moinica shares #ubuntu with me, so I guess it's moinica's spambot.
<ikonia> same ident too
<bburhans> yep.
<ikonia> bburhans: I'll look into it with the others
<ikonia> bburhans: thanks for letting us know, appreciated
<bburhans> ikonia, no problem. If you need anything else, feel free to PM me. My client won't autojoin this on invite, but I can join manually if I'm not away. Cheers.
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> anyone any thoughts on that, known spammer of offensive content irc network, spamming links, same host/ident ?
<jussi> !staff | spammer, please remove.
<ubottu> spammer, please remove.: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi> theres my comment :)
<ikonia> staff are already dealing with it in #freenode
<ikonia> this is another nick on the same host/ident
<jussi> exactly same host?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> 10:29 -!- ANADOLU [~selly@114.79.52.195]
<ikonia> 10:30 -!- moinica [~selly@114.79.52.195]
<jussi> so, if staff deal with the spammer, Im fairly sure the other user will be dealt with, no??
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> hence asking for opinions on the user in #ubuntu
<tomaw> are they still there?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> wrong, gone
<ikonia> did it while I was talking
<ikonia> thank you
<knome> IdleOne, re: conversation earlier, sigue seems to have bad connection issues again (and is not replying), so i'm banforwarding him to ##fix_your_connection. let's wait for a day or so, or even wait until (s)he replies anything
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from hu)
<ikonia> Pici: what happened with that ban I set ?
<Pici> *!hu@*.sbcglobal.net doesn't match hu!~hu@adsl-75-10-108-54.dsl.frs2ca.sbcglobal.net
<LjL> it was dodged :P
<LjL> ah
<ikonia> I got that part
<ikonia> I don't know what the ~ is for ?
<LjL> ikonia: ~ means you didn't have an identd responding when you connected
<LjL> if you don't have the ~, then an identd responded
<LjL> which could mean everything or nothing, really. it's sort of meaningful when it comes from a shell provider
<LjL> it means that unless the shell provider itself is cheating, the user can't change the ident
<Pici> Since it was a rather wide ban, I felt it was better to explicitly say ~ rather than replacing it with ?
<ikonia> so how did he get passed the *!hu!@*.his-isp.com
<LjL> Pici: i don't think ? even works, ? doesn't match zero characters, does it?
 * Pici shrugs
<LjL> Pici: must use * now i believe
<LjL> ikonia: "~hu" is not "hu" as far as ban matching is concerned
<Pici> ikonia: And he was never hu!hu@*
<ikonia> sorry, I'm missing it
<ikonia> he was "hu" nick and "hu" ident
<LjL> no, the ident was "~hu"
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> ok, I see it
<ikonia> sorry, just clicked
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> guys - I want to review the "non-standard-ubuntu-distro" support for things like VPS
<ikonia> I've just wasted time on a VPS box that's modified by the vendor to use a Redhat kernel, and the sudoers file is non standard as are other things
<ikonia> I feel pretty strong that we shouldn't be supporting this stuff, we don't support mint/backtrack/others which are almost identical, but we do support these man-hacked distros
<ikonia> why are we giving out time to these people who hack a free distro and then charge for it
<maco> LjL: i thought ? was specifically for 0 or 1 characters
<tsimpson> maco: '?' is for any single character, but exactly one of them. like the '.' in regexp
<tsimpson> '*' is equivalent to '.*' in regexp
<maco> this isnt regex?
<tsimpson> no, it's IRC specific stuff
<tsimpson> IRC only has '.' and '*' for pattern matching anyway
<maco> oh
<tsimpson> erm, '?' not '.'
<tsimpson> see, confusing... ;)
<tsimpson> it probably gets turned into regex on the server, but the protocol only defines the two pattern matching operators
<popey> ikonia: how about because the official support for ubuntu server in a VPS is pretty bad
<popey> ikonia: so people end up running oddball stuff because the stock ubuntu stuff flat out does not work
<popey> e.g. xen.
<jrib> ikonia: I think it's fine to have people ask for support as long as they disclose that their system is modified.  Especially, because there isn't an irc alternative to turn them to.  Leave it up to the helpers if they want to help
<popey> sometimes people don't know their system is modified
<popey> because it was modified by the vps vendor
<maco> i was surprised to learn my vps runs an alternative kernel
<popey> the vendor I use used to use debian 2.6.18 kernels for a long time because the Ubuntu ones are broken
<popey> he filed a bug
<popey> then
<popey> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<jrib> hmm, I expected it to move across my screen
<jrib> (and rotate)
<jpds> popey: jrib would like that HTML5'ed.
<jrib> I dragged it with my mouse
<ikonia> jrib: a lot of the people don't know it's modifed
<popey> patches welcome
<ikonia> jrib: thes vendors can do what they want, and not have to deal with it as official ubuntu services such as community support pick up the slack
<ikonia> popey: fully agree ubuntu server stock is a poor option, but then that's the server team to take the feedback and make it more usable
<popey> yup
<popey> meanwhile
<popey> LTS still in the wild, people still asking for support.
<jrib> ikonia: but if the user doesn't know its modified, then there's really nothing we can ask of the user
<ikonia> but these are not the LTS distros
<ikonia> jrib: no, I appreciate that, if they don't know, they are not trying to miss-lead
<ikonia> however if support stops, people would think twice about purchasing this
<ikonia> we are essentially supporting a comercial product for free
<jrib> hmm
<ikonia> plus it conflicts with the stance of things like backtrack that we don't support
<ikonia> as that is modified ubuntu
<jrib> my view has always been that there is a better place on irc to get support for things like backtrack
<popey> that wasn't really my point ikonia
<ikonia> there is also the risk that offering generic ubuntu support on a modified system will do damage to his system, as the commands I just gave did
<ikonia> popey: apologies if I missed it
<popey> i was pointing out there are many broken linux installs out there
<popey> and they will be for some time
<ikonia> yes, and the broken ones we can fix and support
<ikonia> (or try to)
<popey> we can do what we can to support them
<popey> yup
<popey> I don't like the idea of refusing support to people just because someone else has done their best to make Ubuntu work
<ikonia> however comercial services/products that have been modified I don't believe we should be picking up
<popey> like adding a non-ubuntu kernel, or replacing sudo config with something more applicable
<ikonia> popey: using a redhat kernel is not making their ubuntu work
<ikonia> nor is changing the admin group to "sudo" group
<ikonia> my advice broke his machine
<ikonia> there was no need for that change
<popey> uhm
<popey> if I'm honest, thats your fault, not his
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> he said he was running ubuntu
<popey> you could have asked for a pastebin of his sudoers first
<ikonia> popey: why would I
<popey> and given him the mods
<popey> because you can't possibly know whats in it
<popey> unless you ASS U ME
<ikonia> he said he added it to the sudoers group - it's the wrong group on ubuntu
<jrib> I think it's fair to assume someone is using stock ubuntu unless they say otherwise
<popey> yes, fair to assume
<popey> but not fair to refuse support
<ikonia> why ?
<popey> which is what ikonia is suggesting
<ikonia> these are comercial products
<ikonia> we don't support other non-comercial products
<popey> those two sentences don't make sense together
<ikonia> we are picking up the slack of poor vendor hacking
<ikonia> they won't start doing a better job
<ikonia> which ones ?
<popey> 16:43:06 <+ikonia> these are comercial products
<popey> 16:43:15 <+ikonia> we don't support other non-comercial products
<ikonia> sorry, I'll clarify
<ikonia> we are supporting comercial products - that make money for businesses becuase they do a poor job
<ikonia> we don't support other non-ubuntu noncomercial products that are for community benifit so why should we pickup someones business support
<popey> uhm
<popey> do we help people install skype?
<jrib> I think we can accomplish the same thing and at least help the user out when it's possible by just pointing out to the user that the system has been modified and it makes it harder to support.  To that end, they should contact their vendor first.  But if someone still wants to try and help out in #ubuntu, I don't think we should disallow that
<ikonia> install yes, as that is the ubuntu product that does the install
<popey> do we help people configure their sound settings in skype?
<popey> (I do)
<ikonia> I personally just feel bad that people (I) am giving my time to support someone who is making money out of selling ubuntu
<ikonia> popey: that is ubuntu configuration
<popey> wut
<ikonia> popey: do we help people configure their sound settings on backtrack ?
<popey> I'm talking about the sound settings in skype
<popey> not ubuntu
<ikonia> I certainly don't as I'm not aware of any specific settings that need to be configured
<popey> and network settings in skype that give better connections
<ikonia> plus that's running an application on ubuntu
<popey> these are very specific and tenuous distinctions to make IMO
<ikonia> would you support my install if I installed a custom redhat kernel on there ?
<ikonia> !custom-kernel
<popey> of course
<popey> if I could
<ikonia> I'm sure there is a factoid
<ikonia> really ?
<popey> depends what the issue is of course
<IdleOne> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<IdleOne> hmm
<jrib> ikonia: would you stop popey from supporting another user with a custom redhat kernel in #ubuntu?
<popey> why wouldn't I?
<ikonia> jrib: I'd certainly ask him not to
<jrib> hmm
<popey> what could I possibly achieve by refusing to support another ubuntu user?
<popey> o_O
<ikonia> where is the factoid for the customer kernel, one moment
<ikonia> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> darn it
<popey> I dont believe barking factoids at me will change my opinion tbh
<IdleOne> ikonia: I thought !compile was it
<popey> it just reinforces that the decision has been made to type a "fact" into a bot
<ikonia> nah, there is one that says we don't support custom kernels
<popey> just because there is a factoid about it, doesn't mean I agree with it
<ikonia> popey: not at all, if the stance is we support modified ubuntu, then we need to change the factoids
<ikonia> popey: a ton of the support processes in #ubuntu I don't agree with, and I don't think the bot makes it "fact"
<popey> ok, i misunderstood why you were poking the bot
<ikonia> however if there is a break in stance eg: it's not fact, but the bot issues it as factual information we need to alighn
<ikonia> align
<jrib> ikonia: personally, I think that if a conversation is related to ubuntu support and there is not a better place for it, then I don't mind it in #ubuntu
<ikonia> personally, most of the stuff I don't mind, however if the bots are showing things are not supported, then we need to change them, or make the helpers aware that we don't support it and be in alignment
<popey> My stance is that one component installed on an Ubuntu system should not render a system completely unsupportable in #ubuntu
<popey> obviously it depends what the issues are, the components are and so on, it's not black and white
<jrib> sure
<ikonia> I think we are stretching community effort to support comercial ubuntu custom builds with redhat based kernels and modified sudo files
<ikonia> those are pretty much "core" to it being ubuntu
<popey> i.e. if someone rocked up with a "why does ls show uid's and not usernames" question and we learn they have a RHEL kernel on their Ubuntu box, we should still try to support them.
<ikonia> ok, I disagree on that
<ikonia> it's ubuntu support not linux support,
<popey> ls is shipped in ubuntu
<ikonia> but I'm happy to fall in line if that's the consensus
<popey> and is not part of the kernel
<ikonia> popey: so is an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> but what else has been changed
<jrib> well the decision to support or not is always up to the particular person doing the support.  I don't see why we should prevent one user from helping another, ever
<popey> yeah, and its not a kernel question
<ikonia> you're starting to pull apart a custom distro
<popey> ok, and we can alert the user that "my advice may not apply because I have never used the combination you have, but _I_ would do the following ..."
<popey> its a fairly standard disclaimer
<ikonia> we may as well start supprting mint and back track then
<ikonia> as it's no different for them
<popey> refusing support because one component is replaced seems un-community
<ikonia> ]how do you know it's one component
<popey> i disagree
<ikonia> you'll have to start pulling apart the distro to find out what else is changed
<popey> that entirely depends what's gone wrong
<jrib> ikonia: but if popey doesn't mind doing that, why do we care?
<popey> you don't have to pull the entire distro apart
<jrib> in the past, I've said something like "on a default ubuntu install, one would ....  But your system has been modified so you should ask [whoever] for support"
<ikonia> jrib: others in the channel who do have an ubuntu issue that is related to the ubuntu products get missed
<ikonia> jrib: I don't see a problem with your last statment
<popey> oh please
<popey> thats tantermount to telling people "don't work on firefox because then less people are working on the kernel"
<popey> people answer the questions they choose to
<ikonia> not at all
<popey> and the questions they feel 'qualified' to answer
<ikonia> ok, so in that case why not make #ubuntu open to support all ubuntu based distros
<popey> because mint and backtrack are known quantities
<popey> I am not saying accept all
<popey> I am saying "don't reject all"
<ikonia> popey: right, so we should be able to support hte known quantities
<jrib> ikonia: because there exist other irc channels where people can go and get *better* support
<ikonia> they are %99 ubuntu so should be easier to support
<ikonia> jrib: those channels can be quiet poor, why not help them
<popey> i need to go home :(
<jrib> anyone that wants to help them can go to that channel
<ikonia> (%99 was of course a random figure, I know different derivatives vary)
<popey> which is annoying because this is an interesting discussion
<ikonia> jrib: why - I can help them in #ubuntu
<ikonia> popey: I'm sure it will be back ;)
<popey> heh
<jrib> ikonia: but not everyone in the backtrack channel will be in #ubuntu, so the user won't be getting the same level of support
<jrib> go to the backtrack channel if you want people claiming to be knowledgeable about backtrack
<jrib> go to ubuntu channel if you want people claiming to be knowledgeable about ubuntu
<ikonia> jrib: but I I know the answer, I can just help them now
<ikonia> just give them the answer there and then
<jrib> ikonia: that's true for some questions, but not all
<ikonia> yes, but if I can answer the question which should be %90 of the ubuntu questions -> convert to back track answer, I should just help them
<jrib> by informing people about the backtrack channel, even for questions that are obviously distro-agnostic, they know they of the right channel for help with their distribution
<jrib> s/know they/learn
<ikonia> jrib: ok, so "back track support can be found in #backtrack-linux, but I'll help you with that custom kernel no, so install make"
<jrib> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> I can point them at backtrack support, but help them in #ubuntu
<ikonia> if I was using ubuntu, here is what I'd do
<ikonia> backtrack is pretty much the same, so you should be fine with it [disclaimer]
<jrib> ikonia: sure if you want to.  They can just come in #ubuntu and claim to use ubuntu anyway (and get the same information)
<jrib> I always see pointing people to the backtrack channel as making sure they get help from people who know about the particulars of backtrack
<jrib> I don't
<ikonia> I do , so I could help them
<jrib> Sure, that helps alleviate traffic and that's something to consider, but I don't see it as the main reason to send people to the other channel
<ikonia> there isn't
<ikonia> based on what you/popey have just said, it's fine to support them in #ubuntu, so fine
<maco> the trouble with trying to help Backtrack users is that it uses KDE3 so the menus are totally unfamiliar to anyone but a Kubuntu KDE3 Hardy user
<ikonia> make them aware of #backtrack-linux but still offer them support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> maco: it also uses gnome, which is identical in version
<maco> it does?
<ikonia> it has a gnome desktop
<maco> i thought it just booted straight into kde3 the times ive used it...
<jrib> ikonia: yes, but as before, by sending them to the backtrack channel you 1) make them aware of a channel full of people like you that know about backtrack and 2) they're more likely to get better backtrack-related support in the backtrack channel (not in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> jrib: so why is me sending someone to their VPS vendor for a Redhat kernel on ubuntu not going to get them better support
<jrib> ikonia: it is
<ikonia> oh, cool
<ikonia> sorry, I may have miss-understood
<jrib> ikonia: you should do that.  But as there is no irc place to send people to, I think we should allow people to provide support (if they choose to do so) in #ubuntu
<ikonia> jrib: ok, in the same way, we can support backtrack in #ubuntu if no-one is free in #backtrack
<ikonia> as thats the same as there being no-one to send them to, sending them to a channel with 3 core guys on that are only awake usa time
<maco> i'm confused
<maco> <ikonia> nor is changing the admin group to "sudo" group
<maco> my /etc/sudoers has both      %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL     and     %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL     and this is an install from a CD, not from a VPS
<jrib> ikonia: no in that case, I'd suggest you join #backtrack to help
<jrib> because that is an irc place for backtrack questions
 * jrib wonders if ikonia is creating #ubuntu-randomchanges
<IdleOne> Actually I think you and ikonia are on the same page.
<jrib> liar
<ikonia> jrib: #ubuntu-vps-support
<ikonia> :)
<ikonia> I'm kidding
<ikonia> in seriousness though it maybe worth having a channel for the modified ones and make a wiki page for all the known mods and work arounds
<ikonia> eg: the sudoers file changes on whatever provider that guy had
<jrib> (mine does too)
<IdleOne> I think what needs to be clarified is the difference between what #ubuntu supports and if any one user wants to help with a specific issue. Sure if you feel that you can help that non-ubuntu specific issue please feel free to do so but there are better channels to do it in. using #ubuntu as a one stop shop to help everybody will not be helpful to the community.
<ikonia> plus if it gets a bit long winded then it's in a quieter channel
<ikonia> we can also ask the vendors to throw some cash at canonical for picking up their support ;)
<ikonia> if we document the known big ones, linode for example which does really minor changes we could support it more realistically ?
<jrib> if someone wants to do that, it would definitely make support easier (and likely better for the end-user)
<jrib> by "that" I mainly mean the documentation of modifications.  I'm not sure a whole new channel is needed
<ikonia> jrib: depends, would have been nice to go through the guy I was talking with's box and make him aware of all the issues he's had/going to have and how to counter them
<ikonia> more so if there is a reference document
<jrib> ikonia: though I definitely understand where you are coming from.  I can recall a few times where I was very confused by what the user was telling me and it turns out there was due to some non-standard configuration he wasn't aware of (because his vps vendor had done it)
<ikonia> jrib: I've had a few nasty ones like that also, a few like the one I've just delt with where it wasn't obvious and it bit me, I gave the user bad advice
<maco> do we even know for sure that the missing line was a vendor mod and not a user messing up with backspace?
<ikonia> maco: I'm pretty sure it's a vendor change, I've seen it before and the kernel backs up it's modified
<ikonia> no way to be %100 spot on certain though
<ikonia> there are others ones with additions to the sudoers file for on-site support sudo access
<ikonia> eg: %rackspace = all(all)
<jrib> yeah my linode doesn't have "admin", just "sudo"
<ikonia> really, interesting,
<ikonia> I thought the linnode stuff was much less obvious than that
<ikonia> that sort of stuff would be helpful to know/document
<jrib> I agree
<maco> there's no %rackspace in my rackspace vps
<maco> but there is just sudo, no admin
<maco> though my rackspace is lucid and the cd-install i'm comparing to is maverick
<ikonia> maco: it was an example
<Pici> !no shipit is <reply> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> :(
<charlie-tca__> really?
<Pici> yep.
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> that sucks
<Pici> LoCos still get CDs though, through another channel.
<IdleOne> Well that is good
<Pici> Also, I'm not spelling it 'programme' in the factoid.
<Pici> o.o
<maco> we have someone pretending to be Nixie Pixel of OMGUbuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-06
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1500 users, 4 overflows, 1504 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1495 users, 4 overflows, 1499 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ruan said: !forget everything
<ray24> lmao
<ray24> rww = admin abuse
<ray24> someone should strip him
<ray24> of his admin status
<ray24> this guy bans me everytime
<rww> oh damn, I was excited for a minute there
<ray24> hey rww why dont u get a life
<ray24> you're no one in real life
<ray24> what;s your facebook
<ray24> lemme see ur face
<ray24> so i can laugh
<rww> @random reply ignore
<ubottu> reply
<rww> ray24: I don't have a Facebook.
<ray24> rww you will have karma
<ray24> for banning me
<ray24> i swear to god
<ray24> i will rise
<ray24> because im young
<rww> !away > eamon|zzz
<ray24> and im just handsome
<ray24> rww you're probably 40 years old unemployed and bald
 * hypatia never would have guessed ray24 was young
<ray24> stfu
<rww> zero out of three ain't bad
<bazhang> ray24, was there a point to this?
<ray24> you fucke dme
<ray24> im pissed
<rww> bazhang: no
<ray24> you better compensate
<bazhang> ok
<ray24> you ban me after hacking me?
<bazhang> IdleOne, around?
<ray24> my computer was fucking hacked
<ray24> I will take this shit to court if i have to
<ray24> funny thing is, you dont have money
<ray24> I have  power and money
<ray24> and influence
<ray24> you have nothing
<ray24> all you have is a code that grants you permission to ban people
<ray24> unorhodox practice mother fuckers
<rww> We should meet up in SF some time. You seem like a really fun person to talk to.
<ray24> you hacked my computer
<ray24> you will be judged
<bazhang> perhaps tonyyarusso is around
<ray24> rww
<ray24> it was you.
<ray24> i work for a big company unlike u
<ray24> you sit in your basement and u hack random people
 * hypatia is judging ray24 /right now/
 * tonyyarusso is
 * tonyyarusso reads scrollback
<ray24> rww = suspect
<ray24> I know it was you
<ray24> U fucked my computer files too I bet
<ray24> anyywas fuck this. Hack someone else and leave my computer alone
<tonyyarusso> Well that was easy.
 * tonyyarusso wishes when he joined IRC someone had told him to keep a tally of how many people said they were going to file a lawsuit
 * rww sues tonyyarusso for counting people
<IdleOne> How does  he /know/ it was you?
<IdleOne> I'm curious...
<rww> IdleOne: presumably the hacker used a really cute font with little twirly bits when writing messages to him
<IdleOne> That would definitely be you
<rww> iknorite
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Danielcg25 said: !lol is That's hilarious!
<rww> !notreally-#ubuntu-offtopic > Danielcg25
<jussi> em: is there something you need help with?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Danielcg25 said: !Lilwayne is An annoying "person" who gets paid to scream gibberish into a microphone
<jussi> em: please rejoin when you are active, as we have a no idling rule here (as Im sure you are aware)
<jussi01> evil, evil thing.
<Tm_T> sorry ):
<Pici> I'm pretty sure that LarsTo aske the same thing yesterday.
<ikonia> Pici: he did, it's in my logs
<ikonia> he also asked it in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<Pici> ikonia: I think he was answered as well.
<ikonia> he was very well
<ikonia> you answered him in #ubuntu, I answered him in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * jpds trolls.
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<jpds> popey: You are now logged into British Telecom.
<gord> You have been charged 5p for this login
<topyli> have a nice day!
<tsimpson> plus a 49p connection charge
 * popey presses 1
<knome> Hello, this is the British Telecom customer service. How may I help you?
<gord> you have been charged 5p for pressing 1
<IdleOne> wow, 60p for logging in and pressing 1. How much to speak to a human?
<Pici> 5p just for asking
<IdleOne> hahahah
<IdleOne> Good morning :)
<Pici> Hiya
<knome> Hey sir, are you there? The call is 1.60 pounds per minute, and you have been idling for 30 minutes now.
<IdleOne> That sounds a little scam'ish
<knome> :)
<topyli> phone-companyish
<IdleOne> so this call is up to 48 pounds
<IdleOne> and I still haven't spoke to anybody
<Pici> Thats heavy.
<hypatia> :[
<Pici> Is there something wrong with the earth's gravitational pull in the future?
<mneptok> Pici: that's why i'm gaining weight!
<fujisan> Pricey are you here :(
<fujisan> the dutch you guys know how they all went pvv now
<fujisan> and now it happened in a dutch ubuntu channel they made racist remarks i rebelled against it and this JanC admin banned me
<fujisan> i am not sure what to do here go to the authorities or otherwise?
<fujisan> can you guys do something?
<fujisan> i chatted there for years without many issues and now this happens
<Pici> fujisan: We don't handle international channel issues here. You can try to appeal in #ubuntu-irc or send a message to JanC
<fujisan> oh ok
<fujisan> thanks
<fujisan> i will part now then
<Pici> That was almost too easy.
<IdleOne> what is pvv?
<Pici> I have no idea.
<knome> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_for_Freedom
<ray24> wasup you butt raping mongols
<ray24> or shall i say mongolites
<Pici> excuse me?
<ray24> you're excused
<IdleOne> ray24: Could you please not be so vulgar
<IdleOne> What can we help you with?
<ray24> Nothing
<ray24> Your contribution is sub par
<IdleOne> Alright then, please part this channel if there is nothing you need from us.
<ray24> Ubuntu ops has done nothing in bringing the community closer to the Ubuntu mission statement
<ray24> There has been constant abuse and slanderous actions caused by the operators here
<ray24> I'm taking legal actions
<ray24> My computer was hacked by one of your moderators
<IdleOne> if you have proof of this I suggest you email the IRCC (link to follow)
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ray24> I don't need proof. I'm taking this laptop to the federal bureau.
<ray24> I'm here giving you a friendly warning of the waves of tsunami that's coming your way
<IdleOne> ok.
<IdleOne> thank you for the warning.
<ray24> act cocky now. you unpaid person.
<ray24> Cool action bro
<LjL> ray24: if you have nothing further *ontopic* to add, leave.
<IdleOne> ray24: There is very little abuse I will tolerate from you. If you can't discuss your issue with us in this channel your next step is to contact the IRCC via email.
<ray24> One thing I need
<ray24> I need your personal information. I need your names
<ray24> so i can contact my legal advisors
<IdleOne> right
<LjL> /whois LjL
<ray24> facebook please.
<ray24> Let me see who you are
<ray24> you're messing with the wrong person. I'm connected to powerful lawyers
<LjL> ray24: leave.
<ray24> stfu
<ray24> btich
<LjL> !ops
<ray24> i leavfe when i want
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<maco> someone can't spell
<charlie-tca> "powerful" lawyers better than the other kind?
<genii-around> Just when I thought the whole day was going to be somewhat boring :)
<LjL> he's abusing me in private now, gonna be fun :)
<IdleOne> LjL: does it involve things your mother should of thought you about what causes cancer?
<LjL> IdleOne: it's less involved, but it does involve my mother
<Pici> :o
<IdleOne> consistent with the PM I got then
 * genii-around makes more coffee, hands out the mugs
<IdleOne> Fear Factor is a really gross show
<IdleOne> suggestions on when to remove the ban on ray24 for this channel?
<maco> next blue moon?
 * maco runs
<IdleOne> I will need to ask tony about moon phase
<genii-around> He was given the appeals link
<IdleOne> genii-around: he was
<IdleOne> but seems that keeping bans in here forever is not the best option
<LjL> how about we schedule to remove it in a month, then forget forever
<Pici> The Moon is Waxing Crescent (9% of Full)
<IdleOne> Pici: next blue moon should be in 9.743 million years?
<Pici> IdleOne: sure, why not?
<IdleOne> just confirming
<Tm_T> Blue moon over Kentucky?
<Pici> Is ray24 supposed to be banned in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> not sure if rww banned him there or not
<IdleOne> I know I didn't
<Tm_T> nope, no bans in bantracker
<Pici> Meh.
<IdleOne> as long has he isn't an issue...
<Tm_T> he is clearly trolling, but isn't an issue yet
<Pici> Torbennn appears to be banned in +1
 * Pici is going afk for a bit
<Torbennn> hi
<Tm_T> pankaj_sharma: hi, anything you need from us?
<pankaj_sharma> all mods here
<pankaj_sharma> ?
<IdleOne> Pici: 38942 re Torbennn
<maco> pankaj_sharma: yup
<Torbennn> i can not join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> IdleOne: I'm afk ;), can you take a look at it?
<IdleOne> yeah just saw that
<IdleOne> Torbennn: let me take a look, one moment please
<Torbennn> ok
<tsimpson> pankaj_sharma: anything we can help you with?
<pankaj_sharma> i think i should leave
<IdleOne> Torbennn: won't be long
<Tm_T> K'night all
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-07
<rww> Someone make it so I can do !ot,u,punctuation,stopfailingattypinglawd > user
<Jordan_U> !ot,u,punctuation,stopfailingattypinglawd is <reply> Sigh
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !ot,u,punctuation,stopfailingattypinglawd
<ubottu> Sigh
<Jordan_U> !forget ot,u,punctuation,stopfailingattypinglawd
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Jordan_U
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> greetings!
<ApOgEE> can I know why my nick is banned in #ubuntu ?
<rww> I don't know whether you caught my reply in #ubuntu, but your shell provider is banned from #ubuntu because of abuse.
<ApOgEE> how can i fix it?
<rww> i.e., the ban is on bshellz.net, not you.
<rww> !shells
<ubottu> Is your shell provider banned in Ubuntu channels? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy for shell provider requirements and how to resolve the situation with your provider.
<ApOgEE> rww: is that mean i'm not allowed to use this shell? i didn't do anything wrong
<rww> ApOgEE: Correct, clients on bshellz.net cannot join #ubuntu.
<ApOgEE> i see... why don't u just ban specific abusive user? since not all bshellz.net user are bad
<rww> ApOgEE: because bshellz has a lax account policy that allows ban evaders to create multiple accounts, and our operator team does not have faith in bshellz' administrators' willingness to respond to such cases.
<rww> That multiple bshellz users have tried to get bshellz administration to talk to us about this and it has not thusfar happened is a demonstration of that.
<rww> (well, our IRC Council, not "us")
<faizul> hi ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> hi faizul
<faizul> ApOgEE, demo duk wak genamo sinih ?
<rww> faizul: #ubuntu-ops is for resolution of bans in core channels, all of which are English-speaking. How can I help you?
<ApOgEE> faizul: i'm trying to resolve my shell issue here. Sek ni tok wi kawe guno bshellz.net. keno banned. Natey apo la
<faizul> ApOgEE, ok. good luck. bytheway, thanks rww
<rww> o.O
<ApOgEE> rww: can i help to talk with bshellz administrator to resolve this? Actually, what did they have to do to fix this issue.
<rww> As the page ubottu linked says, "If you are a host or network provider administrator and your host or network is banned, please join #ubuntu-ops or contact the Ubuntu IRC Council in order to resolve the issue and ensure compliance."
<rww> I'd recommend the latter, personally.
<ApOgEE> is that means that i should ask the admin to come here?
<rww> ApOgEE: I'd recommend having them email irc-council at lists.ubuntu.com instead, giving the tendency of them and IRCC to not be around.
<nhandler> rww: We are around, just not 24/7. Emailing the ML allows us all to see it, gives us a nice record of the conversation, and would probably be useful in this situation (there is a rather long bshellz history)
<rww> Yay, my diabolical plan to ferret out an IRCC member by complaining about IRCC members succeeded ;P
<ApOgEE> i see
<IdleOne> ApOgEE: Please don't idle in here
<ApOgEE> faizul: freq = (phase velocity) / (wavelength)ok sorry
<ApOgEE> i'm trying to cantact them
<ApOgEE> ups... wrong paste
<ApOgEE> thanks rww and nhandler ... i hape i can resolve my issue
<Seven_Six_Two> How do you choose your channel operators?
<Tm_T> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, Thank you.
<Tm_T> np (:
<jussi> Seven_Six_Two: is there something more we can help you with?
<Seven_Six_Two> jussi, not at the moment, thanks. I've already done most of the requirements to appy for an operator position. I now only have to apply to the team on launchpad.
<jussi> Seven_Six_Two: ok, great. Please be reminded that htis channel is no idle, as per the toopic :)
<Seven_Six_Two> jussi, unless of course, you know of something that is commonly forgotten, and you think there might actually be more
<Seven_Six_Two> jussi, no problem. Thanks!
<Tm_T> ikonia: thanks, didn't notice that
<ikonia> not a problem
<popey> bug 749660
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 749660 could not be found
<popey> bah!
<ikonia> it really frustrates me when people post a forum link and say "help with this"
<ikonia> I know it can be used to show helpful information, but it just seems like lazy
<knome> maybe a small intro like "i'm having problems with X, see details at LINK" would help that, aye?
<ikonia> I think it's just me personally, I don't like it
<knome> i don't personally like *forums*
<ikonia> aspects of it annoyme, in that you've posted it on the forums, let the forums help rather than drag IRC in, plus the ammount of just utter random poor advice ruins the thread, then to just stick it in IRC seems lazy
<ikonia> I personlly don't like many aspects of it, but I suspect a large part of that is me being unreasonable with my personal standards
<knome> i suppose forums are great for people with ADHD or those who just can't spend ages in front of the computer. you get to ask the question, and people will probably answer, and when you get back, the information is right there
<bazhang> there's a factoid for that iirc
<Pici> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> !find mdadm
<ubottu> Found: mdadm
<ikonia> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu16 (maverick), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !gyachi is Gyachi is a Yahoo client with voice support. To install in natty please see this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<jussi> actually, I like that one, as we reasonably often get people asking about yahoo and voice. any peoples who disagree?
<popey> I disagree only because I dont like that website
<jussi> popey: oh, yeah, apart from that
<Pici> I'm not so sure we should be adding natty-only factoids just yet.
<jussi> Pici: another good point.
<gord> we refer to $random_website for factoids? i don't like that at all
<tsimpson> well, "we" are supposed to review the website before accepting a factoid, and anyone can always copy+paste to help.u.c (as long as copyright allows)
<gord> its more that putting things on random website removes control, for something that is supposed to be good information, that seems like a bad idea to me
<Pici> Well, we probably should go through the factoids that we do have at some point.
<tsimpson> just because something isn't on help.u.c does not necessarily make it bad, but I'd prefer to copy it there
<Pici> Right.  There are some good external sources out there.
<jussi> like psychocats is usually ok
<bazhang> guessing webupd8's haguichi would be even less acceptable
 * popey shudders
<Pici> I was just thinking (oh no!), I'm not sure if this is even applicable for the stuff we run, but would it make sense to have a nagios/similar instance plus some custom plugins to monitor the status of all of our bots plus whatever data we can get about freenode's state externally?
<jussi> what is nagios?
<popey> o_O
 * jussi googles
<Pici> Its a monitoring package.
<bazhang> nagios3-core
<Pici> Maybe thats a bit heavy, there are similar things, I just don't remember their names right now.
<jussi> Pici: hrm, Im not sure we want to monitor the whole machines/vps instances the bots run on - there is a host of other stuff running on them also. if its just monitoring the bot processes, I dont see too many advantages of having this?
<jussi> ie. what problem would this solve?
<Pici> jussi: times where we don't realize a bot has died and we need to scramble to get another one up.
<jussi> Pici: so just an email if the bot dies? or is there more to it than that?
<Pici> jussi: I was thinking more of a dashboard of irc status stuff.
<Pici> jussi: Let me think of some more ideas and maybe throw something together externally to see if this would be helpful.
<Pici> Mabye I'm just trying to overanalyze a solution to something that isn't a problem.
<jussi> ok
<jussi> Just remember the servers the bots run on arent exclusively for the bots
<Pici> jussi: No, I completely understand that.
<jussi> on the subject of ideas, I was thinking of someway of automating the removal of people from here who idle - If we used a bot for that then it would feel a lot less personal and more like oh, the bot removed me, not damn, I got kicked by $operator, nasty person. Its a perception thing only though. Perhaps if a non identified person hasnt spoke for 15 mins they get removed? (with some nicks excepted). or something like that?
<jussi> thoughts?
<popey> what if they auto rejoin
<jussi> popey: most clients dont auto rejoin on remove, but then it would be up to a op to sort it
<bazhang> seems like another unnecessary layer of complexity
<Pici> Have we been having problems with non-ops idling here?
<bazhang> not since most of them have been made ops
<Pici> bazhang: :P
<bazhang> :)
<jussi> haha
<jussi> its just something Ive noticed over time, but if you feel there is no issue, then ok :)
<nhandler> I think for the most part, the OPs are fine about catching idling users. As long as they include a nice explanation for the removal as a message, I think it is fine. A bot sounds like overkill. But we should get a bit more strict about making people (especially our OPs) be identified to be in here. If they aren't identified, you really can't be certain they are who you think they are
<ikonia> council, any joy on updating/writing the problem user / blanket ban policy ?
<ikonia> (council members I should say)
<Pici> I'm trying to figure out what Dragonbut is even asking
<ikonia> noise
<Pici> whatever.
<ikonia> waste of time
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu Dragonbut
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> good call
<ikonia> he marked me as partially useful
<Pici> %mark ikonia this person is partially useful
<ikonia> ha
<mneptok> ikonia: can you make me a grilled cheese sandwich and a jet-pack?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I am only partially useful
<mneptok> how about just the sandwich?
<mneptok> ;)
<ikonia> ok
<mneptok> you are, indeed, partially useful.
 * mneptok makes a notation on his "list"
<ikonia> I give in, too much random advice in #ubuntu at the moment
<ikonia> someone has a problem with gnome-keyring and the advice is "use seahorse"
<ikonia> ood, autobleh didn't place a forward
<ikonia> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ikonia> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<IdleOne> ^^ ray24
<ikonia> I look forward to him rejoining with a ray of sunshine then
<IdleOne> see if he is in a better mood today
<jussi> we have a lot of bans in here at the moment, if you own one, please review
<IdleOne> jussi: there are several I set but that was due to a oops by elky and we reset them
<IdleOne> so I don't "own" them all
<jussi> yeah, there shouldnt be bans in here for more than a few days unless its something really bad.
<ikonia> oly562/bacta/aborticide are one's I'd not like to see removed and more time wasting with them
<IdleOne> agreed
<Pici> oops
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> err
<Pici> nice
<IdleOne> how do I list q's again?
<tsimpson> /mode #ubuntu-ops =q
<Pici> 0
<IdleOne> q list is 0
<tsimpson> I emptied most of it
<tsimpson> probably a good idea to check the q's in #u too
<LjL> can i set some modes too
<LjL> i wanna set modes
<LjL> thanks jussi, but was having dinner ;)
<Pici> meh, I'm out for a bit.
 * LjL pats picipici on the back
<guntbert> please have a look at YankDownUnder in #u, his advice seem a bit off the mark...
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-08
 * genii-around blinks
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<tonyyarusso> I remember Madpilot got accidentally K-Lined once.
<genii-around> Heh
<hypatia> i wonder if he just has that as his quit message
<hypatia> he dropped off another network at the same time
<Tm_T> quit message has this "Quit:"
<IdleOne> Do we want to let staff know about him being k-lined?
<IdleOne> which btw is FUNNY
<nhandler> No need
<IdleOne> k
<tonyyarusso> If only there were staff hanging out in this channel that would be likely to notice.  That would certainly save a step.
<IdleOne> I assume they don't spend all their time looking at this channel
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: we don't have staff here?
<IdleOne> I count 8
 * nhandler counts 13
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: No, none at all.  They hate us, and avoid dealing with us at all costs.
<Tm_T> noooooooooooo
<IdleOne> nhandler: with clones?
<tonyyarusso> If one of them actually *talked* in such a sad corner of the network as this they'd probably be banished to Undernet.
<nhandler> IdleOne: Not counting clones (assuming I counted right)
<IdleOne> recount game me 11
<IdleOne> gave
 * nhandler did a /ls .*freenode.*
<IdleOne> xchat does not know /ls
<nhandler> IdleOne: PM
 * genii-around kicks his computer, violently
<IdleOne> don't blame the hardware
<genii-around> IdleOne: There seems to be some mouse gesture I'm not aware of that closes my IRC client :(
<IdleOne> so PEBKAC
<IdleOne> :)
 * genii-around grumbles
 * IdleOne slides over coffee
<genii-around> Mmmmmmmm caffeine
<genii-around> IdleOne: I'm actually drinking Guinness now :)
<jussi> hehe, Ive been klined accidentally in the past also.
 * genii-around slides jussi a beverage of his choice
<jussi> genii-around: at this time its definitely coffe.
<jussi> coffee
<genii-around> Coffee it is!
<genii-around> I'm on beer now. It's like 2:30am here
<jussi> genii-around: you should be asleep
<genii-around> Probably
<genii-around> I do have to be at work in something like 5 and a half hours
<ubottu> In ubottu, Danielcg25 said: !Ginbuntu is Ginbuntu is what you get when you stay up too late coding, and end up mixing gin in your cup of Ubuntu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Danielcg25 said: !testing is 123
<Danielcg25> That's cool.
<genii-around> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<jussi> !-ping
<ubottu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48 - last edited by rww on 2011-03-01 07:41:28
<genii-around> Hm. And I think poor rww is K-lined
<genii-around> My Natty keeps locking up, sorry the !ping
<LjL> lunitik: hi
<lunitik> Why am I still banned in #ubuntu ? This ban has been active for something like 5 years now and I didn't even do anything wrong in the first place, just corrected an op
<LjL> let me guess, that op was Seveas
<lunitik> Yeah
<lunitik> I think so anyway, I believe it was the person who wrote the bot  :/
<LjL> yes. well you will have to wait for someone much higher up the ladder than me who can possibly remove that ban :)
<jussi> Pici: Ive refered dpm to you because he wants some stats from -classroom, I thought your script was nice and you may want to share it.
<bazhang> boxxy seems familiar
<bazhang> Mahoru`Tsunemi, hi
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<LjL> :)
<mneptok> uhhh ... is rww still k:'ed?
 * mneptok pokes staff without !
<LjL> he got k-lined? :D why?
<Tm_T> mneptok: I believe it's up to rww to send an email
<IdleOne> nick spamming I think is what the bot caught him for
<LjL> i would like to think that exceptions to the boring procedures can be made for well-known operators
<IdleOne> I don't think it has anything to do about being an op
<LjL> well known users then
<IdleOne> ^^ that I can agree with
<Pici> Surely if an op's account is comprimised we wouldn't want to let them right back on the network.
<popey> or if an op has "gone bad"
<Pici> "gone rogue"
<maco> why does that make me think of Palin?
<IdleOne> but yeah, he had like 6 nick changes in as many seconds and I think ( pure speculation) freenode bot caught him
<Pici> Or "gone rouge" maybe :P
<mneptok> 4 changes.
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> right 4
<LjL> the bot is way oversensitive
<mneptok> but whatever. i hope e-mail is not too laggy.
<LjL> in my humble opinion
<Pici> It may have had to do with the number of channels he was in.
<Pici> !away > randomuser
<s3r3n1t7> Hi, am i allowed to use the #ubuntu channel logs for creating a bot?
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<s3r3n1t7> I'm trying to make it understand conversations and it requires lots of them
<ikonia> will it output anything to the channel
<s3r3n1t7> no
<ikonia> I don't see a problem then with out current policy
<s3r3n1t7> it will be the epitome of silence and cannot be abused
<ikonia> sounds reasonable then
<s3r3n1t7> great!
<s3r3n1t7> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> thanks for letting us know
<tsimpson> s3r3n1t7: you don't plan on publishing the logs though, right?
<s3r3n1t7> tsimpson, ofcourse not
<tsimpson> that's fine then :)
<Tm_T> s3r3n1t7: is it able to use already present logs?
<s3r3n1t7> tm_T, not yet ... that's a yet to be implemented feature
<Tm_T> oh right, that would make things a lot easier though, considering the amount of our public logs (:
<s3r3n1t7> hmm yes ... that's actually a great suggestion ...
<s3r3n1t7> thanks!
<Tm_T> np
 * s3r3n1t7 runs off to get new feature in
<s3r3n1t7> assuming there are no more questions on this for me?
<ray24> Oh whats up kids
<ray24> Can I get unbanned
<LjL> i doubt it, honestly
<LjL> but i'm not an op so i don't know. meanwhile have you read the guidelines?
<ray24> I rather talk to someone who has jurisdiction, not some junkie
<LjL> for instance, what you just said doesn't help your case at all
<Pici> ray24: From where were you banned?
<ray24> I already spoke with the legal advisor from freenode nhander, and we made a deal to settle this with the op that banned me
<ray24> therefore, LjL has no power in this discussion
<IdleOne> nhandler is freenode's legal advisor?
 * LjL rolls eyes
<Pici> ray24: I'd be happy to take a look at the ban, do you remember from where you were banned and why?
<ray24> I was banned from ubuntu-offtopic unjustly
<ray24> by Idleone
<IdleOne> I am not an op there so it couldn't have been me
<ray24> Strange, I was sure it was you
<IdleOne> you were mistaken
<ray24> Dude, it was you
<IdleOne> Dude, no it wasn't.
<IdleOne> I am not an op there
<Pici> ray24: I see that IdleOne removed you from #ubuntu-ops, but not offtopic.
<ray24> This whole thing started because of you. and I remember the ban message "enough"
<IdleOne> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-offtopic list
<Pici> ray24: That was this channel.
<IdleOne> ray24: that was in this channel
<ray24> oh
<IdleOne> I am also the one who decided to remove the ban from here to give you a fair chance to return and discuss your ban in -offtopic
<ray24> I have no immediate evidence of who banned me from ubuntu-offtopic as I do not recall exactly what happened
<Pici> Well let me take a look. One moment.
<Jordan_U> It was rww.
<Pici> ray24: It looks like you were accusing people of hacking you in #ubuntu-offtopic, does this sound familiar?
<ray24> That accusation still holds prominent in my memory
<Pici> I'm sorry, something has come up at work here that needs my attention.  I'm sure another op here can help you with the rest of your case.
<ray24> Thank you for assisting me as much as you could.
<ray24> So I need to get in contact with someone who has jurisdiction over at Ubuntu-offtopic
<ray24> Who will remedy the situation for me, so i can start chatting there again
<ray24> It's very important that I get to chat there again, because I am very interested in the discussion over there.
<IdleOne> None of those ops are active. I suggest you return here in about 2-3 hours when they are normally around.
<ray24> In that case, I will implement your suggestion in my strategic thinking
<IdleOne> sounds like a plan
<ray24> I will be around in about  2 to 3 hours.
<IdleOne> see you then. have a good afternoon
<nhandler> Just to clear things up (for the logs), I am not a legal advisor for freenode, nor did I ever claim to be one. I also never "made a deal", I simply talked to ray24 and some operators in an attempt to bring both parties to the table to discuss the ban civiliy
<bazhang> I read that as civility
<Flannel> What brought that up?
<nhandler> Flannel: A comment made a few hours ago by ray24
<genii-around> Flannel: "<ray24> I already spoke with the legal advisor from freenode nhander, and we made a deal to settle this with the op that banned me"
<Flannel> Mmmm, my grep-fu must just be bad right now
<Flannel> Ah, misspellings!
<mneptok> i was injured in a channel drive-by. i want to speak to Freenode's legal counsel.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget test again
<IdleOne> heya Logan_
<Logan_> hey IdleOne
<Logan_> it's a stupid factoid:
<Logan_> !test again
<ubottu> Failed again.
<IdleOne> !test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<IdleOne> I tend to agree
<IdleOne> Will leave it for now and see what the other ops think about forgetting it
<genii-around> Maybe it should suggest #test
<IdleOne> genii-around: good idea, thank for volunteering to edit it.
<IdleOne> thanks*
<genii-around> Heh!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-09
<Pici> We usually use !test to check if the bot is replying, along with !ping
<IdleOne> hmm ok.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, BountyX said: ubottu: that is so useful I never knew that =D
<genii-around> Darn. I wish I knew what ubottu told him now!
<Pici> genii-around: it was about using tab complete.
<genii-around> Aaaa
<bazhang> llua, hi
<bazhang> essy is an op or staff, right?
<LjL> staff
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> ie Guest96463
<bazhang> ban forward-able?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> I said I was wrong and he still acts like a jerk
<IdleOne> llua: anything we can help you with?
<llua> dunno
<IdleOne> llua: please don't idle here.
<llua> you say that as uf i chose to come here
<llua> chioce*
<IdleOne> ahh, I see. you didn't
<IdleOne> apologies. you were forwarded here from #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> ban forward from -ot
<bazhang> llua, you were asked to change your quit message; that was the reason for the ban forward to here
<bazhang> dork, hi
<dork> i apologize for being a dick, my ownership was off
<dork> oh, interesting
<bazhang> the language was uncalled for
<dork> you're absolutely right
<bazhang> okay then
<dork> and i apologize whole-heartedly
<dork> pass it along for me, if you will
<bazhang> please have a look at the guidelines if you would
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> either need more or less coffee: I typed 3 lines before I noticed he'd quit
<bazhang> llua, hi
<llua> hi
<bazhang> llua, you know why you were ban forwarded here
<llua> was that a question? its lacking a "?"
<bazhang> because of your quit message, which you were asked to change
<bazhang> llua, ^
<llua> its another statement. how am i to respond? no command or task was given.
<bazhang> llua, pardon?
<bazhang> llua, you were asked to change your quit message. that is the reason for your ban forward here
<bazhang> llua, should you wish the ban to be lifted, then you would need to change the quit message
<llua> look at your scroll back at 20:16
<llua> you told me hi. i left. what was my quit message? there was none. do you wish for me to have a quit message or not?
<bazhang> llua, did you wish to resolve your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<IdleOne> the attitude is not going to help get the ban lifted
<IdleOne> llua: Could you please part this channel, I will ask Tm_T to send you a PM so that you two can resolve the ban.
<llua> llua,  i currently dont have a quit message. how do you want me to change something i dont have.
<llua> IdleOne, *
<llua> i even parted the channel once i came
<llua> its in your scrollback or log.
<llua> i have no quit message. i am not understanding what to change
<IdleOne> llua: ok well if you don't have a default quit message set then I suggest you not use any offensive quit/part message in the future
<IdleOne> Since there doesn't appear to be any #ubuntu-offtopic ops active to help you with this, please part the channel and I will make sure that the op who set the ban contacts you.
<IdleOne> llua: Please leave this channel.
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ERR0R)
<bazhang> see Error in -ot
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he's a well known troll
<bazhang> onkavezigir etc
<gnomefreak> i am ;)
<ray24> oh sup
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> ray24: how can we help this morning ?
<ray24> I don't think you have the power to remove my ban.
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I can
<ikonia> what's the current status (I'll just get the logs)
<ray24> I'm at the conclusion stage and the verdicts on my side
<ray24> we went over this earlier today with the other ops
<ray24> So I'm pretty sure I'll have the ban taken off.
<ikonia> ok, I'll just check the logs, I'll just be a moment
<ikonia> ok ray24 the logs don't show that at all
<ikonia> who did you talk to
<ikonia> (if you're trying to miss-lead me, please don't, lets just resolve the ban and get it sorted)
<ray24> I talked with nhandler, then i talked to idleone
<ikonia> ray24: I've just checked the logs and nhandler makes it %101 clear he has not agreed to remove the ban
<ikonia> he just attempted to calm you down so we could progress/resolve the ban
<ikonia> so I guess, what's changed in your attitude for us to remove the ban from any of the channels you are banned from ?
<ikonia> that's the question/problem we need to resolve
<ray24> I'm not cursing
<ikonia> agreed, that's a great start
<ikonia> but the reason you got banned was a lot more than just bad language
<ikonia> your whole attitude and comments where not really something we'd accept in the channels
<ikonia> have you read the ubuntu channel guideline (the ones which explain how to act what's acceptable/not acceptable ?
<ray24> I read the US constitution
<ikonia> no, that's not what I asked
<ikonia> I'm asking about the ubuntu channel guidelines that explain the rules of behaviour within the channels
<ray24> No I don't read guidelines
<ikonia> ok, that may be a good start
<ikonia> !guidelines | ray24
<ubottu> ray24: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ray24> i'll take a second to skim through it
<ikonia> ray24: I suggest you take longer than a second, and read it properly
<ray24> Ok, I'm done reading it
<ikonia> can you see how your attitude and comments have had you removed ?
<ray24> yup i see
<ikonia> great, so if I remove the ban, you agree to abide by all the guideliens you've just read ?
<ray24> yup!
<ikonia> that includes, all the racist and homophobic comments, bad language, the ranting about being hacked and the threats to people, that will all stop, agreed ?
<ray24> yeah, that's past
<ikonia> ok, so I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu for you now
<ray24> cool , thanks
<ray24> you're not angling for a donation or anything right
<ray24> just asking
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> could you tru to join #ubuntu for me please
<ray24> ubuntu? I was never banned from #ubuntu
<ray24> I was banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> oh, ok, I'll remove it from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ray24> cool
<ikonia> could you give it a try now please ?
<ikonia> there we go
<ray24> yup, :)
<ray24> now the fun begins
<ikonia> ray24: so I guess just keep in mind what we discussed in this channel, you're welcome to leave this channel and enjoy #ubuntu-offtopic
<ray24> thanks for contributing to my enjoyment
<ikonia> no problem,
<ikonia> if you're done here, we ask that you leave the channel so we can help others out who need it
<ray24> Yes, I shall evaporate
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> someone may want to watch ray24 in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic while I step away
<elky> i look in -ot for the first time in over a week and they're talking about breast size. charming.
<quup> in view of the fact that ubuntu is the concept of humanity towards all and the fact that people shouldn't be banned indefinetly I request Anastasius bans be conciderd null and void.
<ikonia> quup: sorry what ?
<quup> xD
<quup> ikonia: unban Anastasius
<ikonia> quup: what's up ?
<ikonia> quup: I've offered to unban him multiple times he's said "nah it's fine"
<quup> oh well, thanks anyway!
<ikonia> maybe if he wants to be unbanned, he could ask himself
<mrmist> any chansops about for #ubuntu? sisska appears to be onjoin spamming
<ikonia> sure
<mrmist> unresponsive to /msg
<ikonia> gone
<mrmist> super
<ikonia> they are also complaining in #archlinux about it
<mrmist> figures
<oCean> hi
<oCean> see <Da|Mummy> in #u?
<ubottu> oCean called the ops in #ubuntu (Da|Mummy)
 * maco tries to remember if that's the bad one or the good one
<tsimpson> well, it's not great...
<oCean> thx
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _unstable_ and may break your system.
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu (WolfMitchell)
<ikonia> Anastasius: all sorted ?
<Anastasius> This has been a test, Thanks, ikonia.
<ikonia> welcome
<IdleOne> was that it?
<ikonia> I asked him to join/part to test to confirm so everyone was happy and clear
<IdleOne> glad it worked out painlessly
<ikonia> seems so
<ubottu> In ubottu, nyuszika7h said: life is 42
<Pici> Who is this telemundo person?
<IdleOne> huh?
<Pici> 13:52:17 <?telemundo> ikonia rhymes with stankonia
<Pici> 13:56:29 <?telemundo> tell them unity blows while you're in there
<Pici> Then when I had them in pm they started getting weird.
<IdleOne> no idea
<IdleOne> strange though, ikonia hadn't said anything from when telemundo joined
<Pici> ikonia's other split personality perhaps?
<IdleOne> how many does he have?
<IdleOne> I was just remarking that there was no reason for him to target ikonia
<Pici> ohh
<IdleOne> ikonia really should stop wearing his work shirt to #ubuntu
<IdleOne> :P
<ikonia> Pici: just got back to my desk and he's sent me a delightful pm quoting the rap from the fresh prince of bel air
<ikonia> I don't know the nick / ip but obviously I've done something to him in the past for the randomness of it
<IdleOne> haha that is still a good song
<jrib> ljl got k-lined?
<rww> ubuntu ops are such trolls :(
<Flannel> jrib: First rule of K-lines is you don't talk about K-lines (or else you'll get K-lined, it seems)
<popey> thats two in a week
<popey> who's going for the hattrick?
<rww> in before popey [...] has quit [K-Lined]
<rww> LjL: What are your crimes!
<popey> :)
<jrib> LjL: stop being a bad boy
<LjL> my crime consists in trying to be a backticked robert well ;(
<rww> Odd. I tried that nick on another connection shortly after my k-line and didn't get k-lined.
<rww> And no, I'm not sure it's a good idea.
<marienz> LjL: sorry for that
<marienz> rww: please don't experiment with those, staff won't always be around to unset them as quickly as you'd probably like if you do set something off
<LjL> marienz: i did it on purpose. someone say sorry to rww instead... :(
<rww> marienz: I care about 0% whether my home address is k-lined, since I don't use it for IRC ;P
<rww> I don't need an apology, I think it's kinda hilarious that one of my grouped nicks is apparently autok-lined
 * LjL too
<marienz> (it no longer is, but I still recommend not experimenting)
<rww> well, there goes all my trollcred.
<rww> (thanks :)
<marienz> you can probably figure out how this might've happened, especially if you dig through logs for previous occurences of that nick
<LjL> marienz: i don't call rww grouping to one of his nicks "experimenting", though. i certainly was experimenting, but for that matter i was also prepared to stay k-lined for longer.
<marienz> rww: you might want to turn on enforce
<rww> 22:16:36 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The ENFORCE flag is already set for account rww.
<marienz> huh. I stand corrected.
<marienz> do you happen to remember if that's a recent change?
<rww> marienz: I have no idea. I looked into /msg nickserv help set a few months ago after spamming a channel on another network accidentally because my client wasn't set up with the right password and was join-quitting repeatedly, so it might be from then.
<marienz> actually it doesn't really matter
<marienz> I'm just confused
<rww> welcome to my world
<topyli> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-10
<bazhang> oc80z seems to be almost anything but helpful
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from oc80z)
<rww> indeed.
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (george)
<bazhang> where?
<tsimpson> not a clue
<IdleOne> from msg maybe?
<tsimpson> no, ops calls don't count in /msg
<tsimpson> !help | test
<ubottu> test: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsimpson> !caps | test
<ubottu> test: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tsimpson> those are the only two calls I see
<LjL> must have been the !help one somehow
<tsimpson> I can't reproduce in other channels
<bazhang> !  help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> oh well
<bazhang> no bot worstbot for ajin's comment
<rww> ** whining about Unity, discussion, and support channel
<bazhang> augh
<kevin6888296> hey, can i propose a link to http://loco.ubuntu.com in the topic in #ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> You can certainly propose it, yes.  :)
<tonyyarusso> I don't know if we'd do it, since that /topic frequently gets long as it is.  We recently had to resort to goo.gl shortened URLs for a while.
<rww> the goo.gl URLs are still there. unfortunately.
<ryaxnb_> rww is attacking me personally
<ryaxnb_> why must he do this :(
<rww> It's not like I've explained this over, and over, and over again, and it's not like the same sentiment has been given by other people in there.
<ryaxnb_> you have
<rww> You are constantly irritating other channel members. It's annoying. You fail miserably at not doing it, even when you claim that you're trying.
<ryaxnb_> but you continue to flagrantly violate ubuntus policies yourself
<ryaxnb_> and you make no attempt to stop
<rww> screw this. You're going to be annoying in here whether or not I ban you, so...
<ryaxnb_> you know what, i knew this would  happen
<rww> Please feel absolutely free to go complain to the IRC Council.
<ryaxnb_> this is a clear abuse of op power
<ryaxnb_> i will
<ryaxnb_> how do i contact them
<rww> In the meantime, please feel absolutely free to go to sleep.
<rww> !appeals > ryaxnb_
<ubottu> ryaxnb_, please see my private message
<ryaxnb_> i will also remain here for the time being and complain
<rww> Why am I not surprised.
<Tm_T> ryaxnb_: unfortunately this won't happen, if you don't have ongoing discussion here, we would kindly ask you to part
<ryaxnb_> that is ok
<ryaxnb_> i will part for now
<ryaxnb_> i posted this in #ubuntu-irc-council as well
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <rww> ryaxnb_: can you just go away instead.
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <rww> ryaxnb_: I was wondering if you could leave forever and not come back.
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <rww> I literally can not think of one person in this channel that has said they want you in here.
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb> annoying is subjective <rww> ryaxnb_: Not in your case, it isn't.
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> if you are not here, i will be back
 * rww facepalms
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <rww> I wish your system still used dialup internet. It might decrease your online time.
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: please stop
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <big_t> someone please troll ryaxnb_ recursively into submission... <rww> big_t: We've tried, it doesn't work ;(
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: you've been told what to do
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> <rww> big_t: I set the channel to quiet him and not tell him he couldn't send to the channel once. It took him days to notice.
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: STOP
<ryaxnb_> <ryaxnb_> * rww sets ban on *!*@dsl-63-249-87-215.dhcp.cruzio.com
<ryaxnb_> i read the appeal list
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: you did not
<ryaxnb_> it said to go here first oddly enough
<ryaxnb_> i did
<ikonia> and you had been here
<ikonia> it didn't say join this channel and paste a load of stuff
<Tm_T> ryaxnb_: please don't flood
<ryaxnb_> sorry.
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: anything else ?
<ryaxnb_> but if you look through that you will see evidence of rww leading a planned crusade against me with personal attacks
<ikonia> nmo
<ikonia> no
<ryaxnb_> its plain and obvious
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: then complain to the council as you've been told
<ryaxnb_> so you see that wall of personal attacks and youre not going to do ANYTHING about it?
<ryaxnb_> :/
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: come on now
<ryaxnb_> come on now?
<ryaxnb_> " Not in your case, it isn't."
<ikonia> lets not waste any more time
<ikonia> ?
<ryaxnb_> thats a personal attack, plain and simple
<ryaxnb_> by rww
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: you provoke the channel on a regular basis
<rww> The tone of my comments is a function of how many times you've failed to listen to peoples' comments on your behavior.
<ikonia> it would be easier if you just toned it down
<ryaxnb_> i always listen
<ryaxnb_> and i have toned it down
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: one moment please
<ryaxnb_> i have made the choice to escalate this and if you refuse to do anything i will not only post this on irc, but email the logs, the ancedotes and my amended version to the council
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: you've been banned / kicked multiple times from #ubuntu-offtopic by multiple operators
<rww> As I already said, please go right ahead and do that.
<ryaxnb_> im starting now
<ikonia> or maybe, not use the channel
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: I think we either need to sort out the reason you're getting removed a lot,
<ryaxnb_> each time i was banned/kicked, funnily enough, they could not find a reason to ban me in terms of a rule i violated
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: there are multiple reasons
<ryaxnb_> so they trumped up a minor violation
<ryaxnb_> that never usually results in a ban
<ikonia> yes, but multiple minor viloations are a problem
<ryaxnb_> i stopped with the enter violation some time ago
<ikonia> looking at the logs, you've been given lots of chances/warnings and then end up getting kicked
<rww> Your attitude in this channel, and repetition of points I've addressed even today, just show your inability to listen.
<ryaxnb_> when?
<ryaxnb_> also, can i see the logs?
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: in seriousness it maybe the channels guidelines may not fit in with how you want to use an irc channel
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: it maybe better if you use a different channel that is more open to the way you want to use an irc channel
<ryaxnb_> ikonia, i have read the guidelines and they do fit in
<ryaxnb_> at least with the way i intend to use THIS channel
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: you really think your conversation sits "ok"
<ikonia> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb_> yes
<ryaxnb_> and i think it was a lot better than rwws personal attacks at the least
<ikonia> ok, well, I guess the best thing to do then is to follow the guideslined you've been given and lodge a complaint with the irc council
<ryaxnb_> can i see the logs?
<rww> One issue here is that you think that you can interpret the IRC guidelines however you want, and that that makes your behavior okay. This is not the case. Ubuntu's operator team are in charge of interpreting guidelines and acting accordingly, and the IRC Council is in charge of making sure we do that properly.
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: the logs are public,
<ikonia> !logs | ryaxnb_
<ubottu> ryaxnb_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ryaxnb_> thank you
<ryaxnb_> rww, i most empthatically do not interpet them
<rww> No, you misinterpret them.
<ryaxnb_> as i said, i follow the rules in letter and spirit
<ikonia> ryaxnb_: best you lodge your complaint now and leave
<ikonia> it's going to go nowhere otherwise
<ryaxnb_> ok
<rww> Considering that the things I said are entirely focused on your behavior and not on your person, I reject your framing of them as "personal attacks".
<ikonia> bye
<ryaxnb_> bye
<Tm_T> he'll be back in any minute, considering the offtopic is not logged
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> I didn't think of that
<rww> I was wondering which channel's logs he wanted, yes.
<ikonia> totally missed that
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> didn't think
<Tm_T> no problem, he didn't specify it either
<ikonia> just didn't click,
<Tm_T> rather confrontational personality, that one
<rww> hypatia: you're opped in -women, btw
<ikonia> it's easy to get that way if you feel you are being picked on, however the BT records show the volume of bans he's had by other operators also suggests there is an issue that needs to be resolved
<Tm_T> but such fashional hat suits?
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed, and I never like when a person goes to attack when being disciplined
<ikonia> it's easy to understand though if you feel you're being picked on
<Tm_T> I fully agree
<Tm_T> but I try to hold on the "there's no excuses for bad behaviour" rule of mine
<Tm_T> I can be furious about it, but I try to first sort it politely (and prolly drop the matter if that doesn't work)
<Tm_T> s/it/of something/
<ryaxnb_> just getting logs from this chan
<hypatia> rww: oh thanks
<Tm_T> I'll notify ryax about the no need of inform us about his moves
<ryaxnb_> is offtopic logged in there?
<ryaxnb_> i dont see it!
<ryaxnb_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/10/
<ryaxnb_> i have of course created my own log
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic is not publicly logged.
<rww> I think ikonia thought you meant #ubuntu-ops.
<ryaxnb_> ah.
<ikonia> sorry, my fault
<ikonia> I totally forgot #ubuntu-offtopic isn't logged
<ryaxnb_> ikonia, i created my own private log of the event from my scrollback which luckily covered all of it
<ikonia> I gave you the link for all the logged channels forgetting #ubuntu-offtopic isn't logged, sorry
<ryaxnb_> tis ok
<ryaxnb_> i will attach my log to the irc council complaint.
<rww> ryaxnb_: All of the IRCC people are in #ubuntu-offtopic anyway. Presumably there are plenty of logs to go around.
<ikonia> ok,
<ryaxnb_> cya
<rww> heh, only one CC person in there. lucky them.
<bazhang> kevin6888296, hi
 * rww suspects they're asleep, given the time and location
<ikonia> maybe worth removing him
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: uh, from where?
<ikonia> here
<ikonia> kevin6888296 #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> hello bassem
<bassem> ikonia, hello :-)
<ikonia> bassem: how can we help today ?
<bassem> ikonia, I wonder if this channel is responsible of logging in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?!
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> to an extent
<ikonia> in that this channel is responsible for the namespaces but not the physical logging
<ikonia> is there a problem ?
<rww> bassem: irclogs.ubuntu.com is maintained by Canonical, with the help of the ubuntulog bot.
<bassem> ikonia, no there isn't, but I want to add the bot to our LoCo channel!
<rww> (which is currently sporting its alternate nick, ubuntulo1)
<ikonia> ah ha
<rww> bassem: email rt@ubuntu.com, they can do that
<bassem> is it a "must" to have loggin bot in LoCo channel?
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<rww> bassem: probably best to ask the LoCo Council that, they'd be more likely to know :)
<ikonia> I'm aware of loco channels without the box
<ikonia> bots
<bassem> ikonia, oh great! our channel is #ubuntu-ae , please take a look and tell us if there's anything missing!
<ikonia> truthfully, I'm not fully aware without looking of all the requirement
<ikonia> "s"
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels theoretically covers all of the points.
<bassem> ikonia, rww , thank you for your help :-)
<ikonia> bassem: no problem
<ikonia> bassem: if you don't need anything else, we ask that you leave the channel so that people who need asstance can be helped
<bassem> ikonia, ok
<popey> ikonia: actually the loco council did mandate that locos should log their channels
<popey> they main channel anyway
<ikonia> I had no idea
<popey> yeah, I'm not entirely happy about it
<Tm_T> should... but this is not monitored in any way?
<ikonia> jungli now randomly pm'ing me asking me how to make money out of ubuntu
<Tm_T> nice to know you're in somebody's mind
<LjL> rww, ftr, i sorta want ryaxnb to be there. i don't know what he did to upset you this time, and i know his monologues are weird and annoying, so maybe i'm just weird myself about not disliking him... but i don't particularly
<bazhang> LjL, it was not just rww that was having problems with him.
<LjL> i realize that
<bazhang> it the majority of the channel
<bazhang> err plus was
<LjL> well what can i say, i just wanted to mention that i don't mind him myself (not making a judgment about the validity of this latest ban, though, as i haven't looked at the logs as i said)
<bazhang> sure; it was not a matter of personal like or dislike; he just claims that so he can overlook his own behavior
<IdleOne> if you only read every second or third line from him it makes complete sense and isn't as irritating
<IdleOne> he isn't a bad kid and no I don't dislike him either.
<bazhang> as was mentioned, he just does not pay attention to what is going on around him
<IdleOne> He over powers the channel
<IdleOne> I think that is what is bothersome about him.
<bazhang> this has happened a ton of times, and he *always* claims it is abuse of power
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> were it some other op removing/quieting/banning him they would be blamed for op abuse
<LjL> i see it's a pretty long discussion (unsurprisingly) that led to the ban, so i'm not sure i want to go through all of it (as much as i like logs, i have a lot of difficulty actually following them, for some reason)
<LjL> but without trying to guess about the reasons of the ban(s), i just don't feel his monologues alone warrant action, even though i suppose they can be annoying... he just likes to talk, what's wrong with that
<hypatia> he seems to be of the "o hai listen to my internal monologue" variety of verbose irc'er
<IdleOne> LjL: nothing wrong with him liking to talk, it is the fact that he talks alone and doesn't notice that his talking to himself is disruptive to actual conversations going on.
<IdleOne> maybe it is the rest of us. I mean what if we actually took time to talk with him and not /to/ him
<IdleOne> does that make sense ^ ?
<LjL> i want to try talking to, i mean with him about this
<LjL> though i guess i need to actually read the logs before i do *sigh*
<IdleOne> I know a young kid who likes talking about video games A LOT. it used to drive me crazy because he could go on for ever if I let him. One day I started to talk with him and listen and realized that he just wanted to talk with me, didn't really matter about what.
<IdleOne> much like ryaxnb
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !mainline is <reply> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<LjL> yes, that's the impression i get too...
<LjL> you know i can understand him, because i'm really very monothematic and fixated myself. when i start being interested in something, it's like i cannot be interested in anything else, and can only find conversation topics about my fixation
<LjL> i guess that's not so evident because i can control myself and just, well, don't say much of anything
<LjL> but i can totally understand the need to talk and the fact you can't find anything but your own fixations to talk about
<LjL> !mainline
<IdleOne> So, conclusion is that we need to still enforce the channel rules but we also need to listen to him and try and be his friend. Stop looking at him like he is trolling because I really don't believe he is trolling.
<LjL> +1
<IdleOne> that factoid request useful?
<LjL> seems useful to me, might want to make a mention of it in !kernel too...
<IdleOne> !mainline is <reply> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<LjL> i mean it's probably better to use one of those mainline packages than try building it yourself
<IdleOne> LjL: edit !kernel :)
<LjL> i don't have bot access
<IdleOne> ok tell me what to edit exactly
<LjL> let's see
<IdleOne> !mainline > arand
<LjL> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instea, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<LjL> s/instea/instead/
<IdleOne> !no kernel is <reply> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you.
<LjL> "if you insist" isn't meant to be sarcy, but just to make things a bit shorter since i otherwise made them longer
<IdleOne> looks polite and friendly to me
<ikonia> LjL: I wondered if ryaxb may benifit from a different channel that he can just randomly spout his monologue based stuff
<ikonia> or better still, put him on +q so he can talk and be happy but no-one can see him (that of couse is a joke)
<LjL> :)
<LjL> well he is in ##club, maybe he can just stay there, i don't know really
<IdleOne> ikonia: that was tried, took a week before he complained
<IdleOne> /noticed
<ikonia> LjL: that may be (in seriousness) a better channel
<ikonia> I don't understand why people need to be in a channel that doesn't meet their needs, when there are channels which will
<LjL> not like they can stand his monologues much there either
<LjL> they don't ban there, but they can be extremely harsh
<ikonia> no, but it is a much more loose channel
<ikonia> ok, so he gets banned in #ubuntu-offtopic or mocked in ##club-ubuntu.....seems like it's not welcome in either
<ikonia> #defocus ?
<IdleOne> defocus isn't much better
<ikonia> I just wonder if there is a better place he can just do what he wants to do, rather then try to make an issue to make the channel what he wants, find a channel that ticks his needs
<LjL> #/dev/null? :P
<ikonia> well.....I wouldn't dream of suggesting that
<ikonia> what's the names of those auto kline channels again.......
<ikonia> (joke for the log readers)
<LjL> they don't exist
<IdleOne> I think what he needs is gentle guidance, thought a more socially acceptable way of interacting. I think that banning him and sending him off to be mocked in some channel is the wrong approach.
<LjL> but you could always suggest he nick to one of rww's personas
<IdleOne> hehe
<ikonia> IdleOne: he doesn't seem to respond to it
<IdleOne> ikonia: because we respond to him negatively. we assume he is trolling or trying to.
<ikonia> if you read the earlier bans people have tried
<IdleOne> yes and we have failed
<ikonia> the reason he doesn't get cut any slack is because it goes on and on after people tried to guide him
<ikonia> I don't think we have failed, I just think his approach to chatting doesn't fit in and he can't moderate it himeself
<IdleOne> we need to keep trying. IF he was a bad seed I could see dropping him off in the woods somewhere but he isn't bad.
<LjL> so perhaps we should make a deal with him that when someone says "please stop with the monologue", he complains without a fuss
<ikonia> comply ?
<LjL> err yes comply
<IdleOne> He reminds me a lot of my little cousin with Asberger (sic)
<LjL> freudian slip ;(
<LjL> i didn't want to say that but yes
<IdleOne> very intelligent but gets stuck on a topic until he has reasoned it out to it's full completion.
<IdleOne> I'm not saying he is autistic. just I see similarities
<ikonia> is that an offer to talk to him IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> it's a suggestion that we all try harder with him
<IdleOne> We are Ubuntu after all.
<ikonia> yes a Linux project not a social grooming service
<LjL> well #ubuntu-offtopic is supposed to be about social though
<LjL> and honestly i think we've long let people in it who are much more obnoxious
<LjL> ginbuntu for one
<ikonia> I agree
<LjL> and i say ginbuntu only because that's a recent one, but there've been others
<LjL> at least (we think) ryaxnb isn't doing it to be a troll on purpose
<ikonia> still doing it though, repeated
<IdleOne> ikonia: I started my first time in -ot with a ban from seveas because I was swearing and told him to go elsewhere. Had he not taken the time to talk to me I would not be an op.
<Tm_T> I can't see ryax being permabanned, the matter just need to be settled, and it takes something from him too
<ikonia> IdleOne: did you listen to what was being said ?
<Tm_T> but pretty much what IdleOne says
<LjL> i think let's see what rww has to say when he's around later
<IdleOne> ikonia: I did because Seveas didn't assume I was a troll.
<ikonia> IdleOne: no-one is assuming ryaxb is is
<IdleOne> he just figured I was another irc'er used to swearing and it being ok
<ikonia> however people are speaking to him on a regular basis, and he's not chaning
<ikonia> changing/listening
<IdleOne> well, he may not be able to change
<IdleOne> like Tm_T said we need to see some change from him also but I don't think this is the time to give up on him
<LjL> which is why i'm suggesting maybe some trick like agreeing with him that when someone specific says "stop", it's stop
<IdleOne> LjL: like a "mentor" or two?
<ikonia> no-one is saying give up on him, but that doesn't mean allow it to continue
<ikonia> same onld loop, ban / remove / repeat / ban / complain / remove
<LjL> IdleOne: or even a few, since a couple won't always be around. it just needs to be people he likes enough to listen to in such cases
<ikonia> why does he have to like you to listen
<IdleOne> ikonia: it's about those few people he likes and trust to give him the queues to stop and let him know he is going over the line.
<LjL> i don't know, i just doubt at this point he'd agree to do that with rww or you, but maybe i'm wrong
<ikonia> no no- you're right,
<LjL> ikonia: basically what we'd be asking is for him to stop *even if* he thinks the request is unwarranted
<LjL> so yes it needs to be people he at least respects
<ikonia> yes, from anyone
<LjL> no not from anyone, that's unreasonable to ask
<LjL> i won't stop doing whatever i'm doing if some random person asks me to and i don't think the request is warranted
<ikonia> so if I ask him to stop - and he ignores it, how does that get delt with as he I'm not one of the ferw he's agreed to
<IdleOne> good question
<ikonia> if he can't deal with the community members guiding him maybe the deal is comply with the operators if you agree or not
<LjL> well you're an op, so he should still listen, or face action
<LjL> but if someone is around who is his "mentor", they might want to try asking him first
<IdleOne> thing is that it has to be clear that not just the ops can tell him.
<IdleOne> so, let him know that any op + a few other non ops
<ikonia> that's pretty reasonable
<ikonia> IdleOne: one step at a time
<IdleOne> hehe
<ikonia> it may help if the guys from say ##club-ubuntu also try to keep the same line (impractical I accept) so that he's not flipping between the channels
<IdleOne> yeah well I don't see that happening
<ikonia> LjL: you may be well placed
 * ikonia pushes LjL forward
<LjL> i will talk to the club ops about that
<ikonia> nah, I meant for him
<ikonia> as a mentor
<LjL> sure, if he's ok with that. i guess it will depends how he feels about me after i talk to him later ;)
<dejan_> hello
<dejan_> can I get unbanned in #ubuntu pls I need some help
<dejan_> I found some bug in ubuntu with motorola cable modem and argued with ikonia about it and he baedm e :S
<dejan_> I am banned few days and I need some help to ask as I am new to ubuntu
<Tm_T> dejan_: hi, one moment and I look around a bit
<dejan_> Thanks alot!
<Tm_T> dejan_: while I'm digging the logs, you're aware that you've been flooding the channel several times in past month?
<dejan_> I used many new lines and fast writing
<dejan_> not intentional flooding
<dejan_> i was exited about bug i foud and argued a bit with ikonia on it he said something i haven't read it and keep writing new lines and he banned me :)
<dejan_> guys
<dejan_> let my ban
<dejan_> for more time
<dejan_> but
<dejan_> ubuntu have bug with motorola cable modem
<dejan_> certain version, it can't connect to it
<IdleOne> ok calm down
<LjL> you're doing the same thing now ;) why don't you try to put your thoughts together first, and write one line per logical thought at least?
<dejan_> i will tell you exact version of the modem in a moment
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> this is not a support channel
<Tm_T> !bug | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> just stop and wait for Tm_T to take a look at the ban
<Tm_T> what IdleOne said (:
<dejan_> Motorola SB5101E SurfBoard Cable modem
<dejan_> with older version of the same modem I had no problems but this can't connect to my ubuntu box at all
<dejan_> I found extremely hard to fill a bug with launchpad :S
<IdleOne> requires patience and reading instructions
<dejan_> ok I will try to fill the bug with launchpad btw I have 10.10 maverick distro
<dejan_> ok let me ban for more time.. but then erase it pls=thanks i will behave
<dejan_> my*
<Tm_T> dejan_: I would recommend that which ever way you will proceed with the bug, have all the details in some txt file or in pastebin, so you don't have to repeat them nor flood with the details
<dejan_> ok
<Tm_T> dejan_: also, #ubuntu is not for reporting a bug (:
<dejan_> just one more question
<dejan_> are you officials from ubuntu project?
<dejan_> or fans
<IdleOne> we are ops in the Ubuntu irc channels
<IdleOne> volunteers
<dejan_> #ubuntu on freenode IRC is official support channel for ubuntu project?
<dejan_> ok
<dejan_> I see
<IdleOne> yes it is
<dejan_> it's nice supprot channel
<dejan_> ok
<dejan_> and freenoce is nice support irc server
<dejan_> thanks then
<dejan_> ill see with the bug and launchpad
<IdleOne> dejan_: you understand that using the enter key as punctuation is frowned...ok see ya later
<IdleOne> Tm_T: never mind :)
<Tm_T> I had a long sentence written too (:
<LjL> =\
<Tm_T> I would have just asked him to listen when someone asks him to stop, and not to repeat
 * Tm_T tries PM
<ikonia> dejan_ is telling a few lies there
<Tm_T> ikonia: please fill us in
<ikonia> the reason he was banned was as suggested, not listening and just kept saying the same question over and over again
<ikonia> not because he disagreed
<ikonia> he then started sending me all sorts of nonsens in PM
<ikonia> he has also ban dodged about 3 - 4 times
<Tm_T> he hasn't replied to my message
<IdleOne> I don't think he wanted help fixing it because he said he was able to get online with the modem /router setup. I think he was just very excited about finding a bug and wanted to report it.
<LjL> heh
<ikonia> the bug is a non-existant bug
<ikonia> it's user error
<IdleOne> can you imagine dealing with him on the phone? You /know/ he called his ISP
<IdleOne> heh
<popey> :|
<ikonia> hello again dejan_
<dejan_> hello
<dejan_> it's ok
<ikonia> what ?
<dejan_> don't unban me at this time
<dejan_> :)
<ikonia> ok, bye then
<dejan_> ok
<dejan_> bye
<ikonia> 12:28 -!- centralPower [~dejan@89.205.72.191] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 12:40 -!- centralPower [~dejan@89.205.72.191] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<ikonia> 13:05 -!- goliath_ [~dejan@89.205.72.191] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 13:05 -!- goliath_ [~dejan@89.205.72.191] has left #ubuntu []
<ikonia> 13:05 -!- enterkey [~dejan@89.205.72.191] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 13:18 -!- enterkey [~dejan@89.205.72.191] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<ikonia> trying to ban dodge again today
<ikonia> need to set an ident ban
<IdleOne> *!*@89.205.*
<IdleOne> should stop him
<ikonia> quite wide, hence the ident
<IdleOne> I don't see any other @89.205 today
<ikonia> doesn't mean there won't be tomorrow
<IdleOne> true
<ubottu> In ubottu, ruan said: fixgrub is For help on restoring GRUB, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Logan_> PM spam from Guest20280 in #ubuntu
<Logan_> * Guest20280 Visit us and find people from around the world ( /Server IRC.NiceChat.Org ) .
<LjL> thanks, ops will probably want to wait for at least another report before taking action, though
<Logan_> ok
<ikonia> LjL: did you test / try to test /
<LjL> ikonia: yeah, but no pm
<ikonia> [Live]: do you need anything else ?
<ikonia> I'll take that as "no"
<ikonia> LjL: user kline
<ikonia> thank you rww
 * rww tips hat to FloodBot for noticing that one
<ikonia> talking to him in pm
<define> hello, I was told to come here because I am banned on #ubuntu but I have never enter that channel before
<LjL> define: and you expect us to believe you? :)
<LjL> come on, try better :P
<IdleOne> give me a moment to take a look define
<IdleOne> oh, dejan
<IdleOne> it's you!
<IdleOne> sorry not going to remove the ban
<define> dejan is my brother
<define> I think he used my pc
<define>  :S
<IdleOne> ok, tell your brother that you are banned because of him and I am not going to remove it.
<define> I will lock my pc he will not use it more I promise
<IdleOne> define: come back in 48 hours and we will see then.
<define> can you aswer my problem please?
<define> I have problem with ubuntu
<IdleOne> define: sorry this is not a support channel. try the ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com
<ubottu> In ubottu, MuzerAway said: MuzerAway is currently away, try again later
<rww> Please tell me that was in response to !away
<Flannel> I assume so
<Flannel> but I don't see him in any of the channels I'm in
<IdleOne> not that I see in #kubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-02
<dsfsd> Hi
<dsfsd> Can my ban be lifted now please?
<dsfsd> from #ubuntu
<dsfsd> It's been over 7 days
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<dsfsd> Moaning about unity
<dsfsd> and using !ops
<dsfsd> to moan about unity to the ops
<ikonia> why did you do that ?
<dsfsd> I've already had this discussion
<dsfsd> with two other ops
<ikonia> well, now have it with me
<dsfsd> I was told to come back in a week
<ikonia> I can see you did it for two days on the run
<dsfsd> it's been more than a week now
<ikonia> so you had multiple warnings and multiple chances to stop, yet you kept doing it
<ikonia> why ?
<dsfsd> Don't know why
<dsfsd> but
<dsfsd> I was told to come back in a week
<dsfsd> which I have done
<dsfsd> I haven't evaded my ban or anything
<ikonia> yes, now you are back and we are discussing it
<dsfsd> I want to be legit
<dsfsd> It's was a stupid move
<dsfsd> I get that
<dsfsd> *it was
<ikonia> you also sent stupid private messages to users,
<ikonia> and pretty offensive things
<dsfsd> so we're saying perma ban?
<dsfsd> I was not told this last week
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm asking you what's going on, why you are doing this ?
<dsfsd> I'm not
<dsfsd> I was
<dsfsd> not anymoe
<ikonia> it's not just a slip up, you've made a consious effort to cause a problem in the channel, be rude and abusive to people and send vulgar private messages to people
<dsfsd> FOr which I am sorry
<dsfsd> hence coming back after over a week
<dsfsd> without causing any other trouble
<ikonia> ok, I appreciate you are sorry
<ikonia> but why did you do it ?
<dsfsd> I wish I could explain
<dsfsd> But I cannot
<ikonia> I'd appreciate you trying
<dsfsd> I don't know why you want me to lie to you
<dsfsd> Why does anyone do anything?
<ikonia> I don't want you to lie to me
<ikonia> but people don't just do what you just did for no reason
<dsfsd> yes they do
<dsfsd> people troll all the time
<dsfsd> for no reason
<ikonia> ok, so why should I let you back in to potentially do it again ?
<ikonia> if you are doing it for no reason, you may well do it again for no reason
<dsfsd> Because I've done what was asked of me
<dsfsd> I went away for a period of tie
<dsfsd> *time
<Myrtti> see, people are lazy, and if they don't have a reason, they don't do it
<Myrtti> so you must have had some reason, boredom, anger, something, or you would have not done it
<dsfsd> I guess all three maybe played a part
<dsfsd> I don't know
<dsfsd> but what I do knwo is
<dsfsd> remorse
<dsfsd> I went away for over a week as requested
<ikonia> ok, I'll give it a shot, I'll remove the ban
<dsfsd> Thanks you
<ikonia> be very aware, no further issues will be tollerated in the slightest
<ikonia> ok, the bans been removed, you can join #ubuntu
<ikonia> dsfsd: you can now leave this channel
<ikonia> needsupport: hi, thanks for joining
<ikonia> mydogsnameisrudy: do you need something ?
<needsupport> i talked with heartsmagic ( ubuntu turkeys author... or firstman )
<ikonia> needsupport: ok - wait a moment
<ikonia> needsupport: I need to make something clear to you
<needsupport> he saying lie... he trying lie politics
<ikonia> needsupport: 1.) #ubuntu is not a channel for you to complain about ubuntu-tr. It is a technical support channel. Do you understand that yes/no
<needsupport> where i can talk for localized support(?) web site problems
<needsupport> who is chairman _
<needsupport> ?
<ikonia> needsupport: no - please respond
<needsupport> yes
<needsupport> who is directing localized teams ?
<ikonia> needsupport: do you understand that #ubuntu is not for you to complain about Ubuntu-tr ?
<needsupport> ok
<ikonia> needsupport: so you will not join #ubuntu again and start complaining about ubuntu-tr yes/no
<elky> needsupport, talk to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil about ubuntu-tr. #ubuntu is for technical support only. Ok?
<pangolin> that went as well as expected
<ikonia> he'll be back later
<ikonia> from what I can gather he's a troll, who trolled too often and got banned
<ikonia> (from the forum)
<elky> heh
<bazhang> <krod2389> sacarlson: I wouldn't use the Google DNS server, you become part of their botnet
<bazhang> what?
<bazhang> he's just telling lies afaict
<ZarroBoogs> bazhang: spreadking FUD about chromium too.
<bazhang> ZarroBoogs, aha
<bazhang> there were some others
<bazhang> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> krod2389: do you have any meaningful input for the channel?
<mneptok> (we can try this again)
<krod2389> Hello
<krod2389> I had already been assisting noobs earlier
<krod2389> That should be clear
<mneptok> and?
<krod2389> and what?
<mneptok> what does helping a couple people have to do with repeated offtopic non-sequiturs?
<krod2389> Keep up... you asked "do you have any meaningful input for the channel?".
<krod2389> Helping people == meaningful input
<mneptok> OK, so try this.
<mneptok> go to a very fancy restaurant.
<mneptok> buy a $500 dinner.
<krod2389> Which one?
<mneptok> then remove your pants and run around screaming.
<mneptok> see if, " but i SPENT MONEY!" helps you.
<krod2389> A better analogy would be going to a restaurant, doing their washing up for free, *then* removing your pants, but I see your point
<mneptok> now, you can be helpful and on-topic in #ubuntu, or not.
<mneptok> up to you.
<krod2389> Most definitely
<mneptok> banned? or on-topic? which do you choose?
<krod2389> I shall rigorously stick to the prescribed topics from now on
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> read those, if you please.
<krod2389> I've seen it before
<mneptok> so you'll adhere to those guidelines?
<krod2389> Yes
<mneptok> because if not, you will be banned again. and then it will not so easily be removed by just a promise.
<krod2389> *scary music*
<mneptok> 'zackly.
<krod2389> Ok, understood
<mneptok> smashing.
<mneptok> you repeat "dunh dunh DUUUUUUNNNNNNHHHHH" to yourself while i unban you
<mneptok> you can stop repeating, and try to re /join
<krod2389> Already done, thanks
<mneptok> remember that scary music.
<bazhang> * Pseudoephedrine (~pseudo@1.148.94.46) has left #ubuntu
<bazhang> forward?
<ZarroBoogs> go for it
 * mneptok points krod2389 at this channel's /topic
<krod2389> Was just looking at the list of ops so I know who not to offend in future
<mneptok> try not offending anyone?
<ZarroBoogs> I guess asking them not to offend anyone is too much to ask for?
<bazhang> ZarroBoogs, that look okay?
<bazhang>  *!*@1.148.94.46$#ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu dekatch cursing , then quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> is firestarter still actively developed and maintained? I thought ufw was the way to go
<ikonia> firestarter is a different product, nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> so it's still active
<mneptok> latest stable release is 2005. development discontinued. - wpedia
<ZarroBoogs> aye. I thought that was why we dropped it too.
<ikonia> really, so it's totally dead now ?
<ikonia> http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php
<ikonia> documentation was updated in 2010
<ikonia> 1.03 is still 2005 though which is latest stable build
<bazhang> wonder why remotectrl is recommending it in #ubuntu
<ikonia> its still in the repos
<ikonia> some people like it
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> I hate it, I think it's a bad tool
<ikonia> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): GTK program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-10 (oneiric), package size 389 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<bazhang> I recall from years ago guarddog and firestarter
<popey> it also has a useful internet sharing feature that I've not seen done as easily elsewhere
<ikonia> popey: that seems to be what most of the positive reviews on the web are for
<popey> if someone else made an "internet connection sharing" app, I'm sure people would use it
<ubottu> In ubottu, Daskreech said: !kubuntu is kubuntu is an Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the beautiful KDE  Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ubottu> In ubottu, Daskreech said: kde is KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community makeing beautiful software  including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: << sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop >>, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Daskreech> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<Daskreech> requesting the two factoids for Kubuntu and kde be updated
<ikonia> from what to what ?
<ikonia> which factoids ?
<ikonia> oh, I see them
<ikonia> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Daskreech> and kubuntu
<ikonia> the !kde one is fine as it is from what I can see
<ikonia> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ikonia> I don't see anything wrong with what's thre
<ikonia> there
<Daskreech> Riddel asked for it to be updated
<Daskreech> I'm just checking if he wants making or makeing for the update for !kde :)
<ikonia> he asked for it to be improved
<ikonia> well, he said "we can improve that factoid"
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with what's there
<Daskreech> ikonia: And he gave me the improvements
<Daskreech> ikonia: can you see a problem with the improvements?
<ikonia> no, but I see no reason to change them
<ikonia> I'll just leave it as it is
<Myrtti> I can see the text is different but I can't see any huge improvement, could you explain the reasoning, Daskreech?
<tsimpson> I'd rather not see "flavour" in there, and I'd remove the "beautiful" as I don't think it's appropriate to store an opinion on a subjective thing like UI design in the bot
<LjL> if i were on wikipedia... yes, exactly
<LjL> i'm not on wikipedia, so weasel words might be ok, but i still don't find them so :P
<Riddell> hi, Daskreech is wanting to update the factoids for Kubuntu and KDE to fix various innaccuracies in them, why can't he do so?
<tsimpson> Riddell: we were discussing it just before you joined
<ikonia> Riddell: he said you gave him the words, so it maybe better if you just say what you want
<tsimpson> Riddell: I was just commenting that I'm not sure on the word "flavour" referring to Kubuntu, I'd like to hear your opinion on that
<Riddell> tsimpson: flavour is the correct word as agreed by skeat and the release team
<maco> one point on changing it is that KDE does refer nowadays to the community. the software made by KDE has its own names, and the collective bundle of the main software is the "KDE Sofware Collection"
<tsimpson> and I don't really like the "beautiful" word in there, as it's an option, and we like to keep everything as neutral as possible in the bot
<Riddell> get rid of it then
<tsimpson> Riddell: I was waiting to hear what Daskreech's view was before I did anything
<Riddell> maco: KDE SC isn't a useful term for end users, it's just a product of the release process
<maco> Riddell: yeah...but "KDE is the community that makes the software used in Kubuntu, such as the Plasma desktop"
<Riddell> maco: that's fine
<Riddell> tsimpson: so can we update them?
<Daskreech> tsimpson: I don't have a problem with dropping the beuatiful either
<Daskreech> eye of the beholder and all that
<tsimpson> !no kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> that should do it, anything else you can see that needs changing?
<Daskreech> thank you :)
<Daskreech> Re-reading
<tsimpson> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<tsimpson> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<tsimpson> (just so we can see what the bot will actually show)
<Daskreech> Riddell: Looks good to me
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Daskreech> Thanks all :)
<tsimpson> no problem Daskreech :)
<Matrixiumn> Oop
<Matrixiumn> *Oops
<bazhang> got dekatch in PM after his cursing and quit (ie when he rejoined)
<bazhang> classroom is lars?
<bazhang> same help me! without actually asking aquestion
<bazhang> augh
<Myrtti> possibly, but not positively
<Staffpony> classroom was just slightly odd in #ubuntu-de (huge paste, of course horrible german) ... might want to have an eye on that
<Myrtti> we are on it like hawks
 * Myrtti huggles Staffpony 
<Staffpony> thought so, that's why I joined :)  Haihai Myrtti   *huggles*
<Myrtti> want some tea?
<Staffpony> yes please, something with fruits if you have
<bazhang> I just kicked someone on gateway the other day who was the exact same
<bazhang> so he's ban evading at the least
<ikonia> well, it maynot be Lars, Lars can't help himself to respond to "hi Lars" with "who is Lars?"
<Staffpony> I am quite sure he is not Lars, his german is horrible.
<Myrtti> English isn't any better
<Myrtti> smells like a troll
<Myrtti> acts like a troll
<bazhang> 700gb iso
<bazhang> that unity is getting bloated
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, imachine said: ubottu, most def one '?' is enough
<mneptok> if coming to IRC with thinks evading, to fake that skills with language is simples.
<bazhang> hehe
<Staffpony> well, I just had to boot him off
<Staffpony> in the german channel
<Myrtti> mneptok: have you been to UK recently?
<bazhang> already ban evading in #ubuntu
<mneptok> Myrtti: not that i know of. but i have huge memory gaps. why?
<Myrtti> mneptok: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ust9YBlEfY
<mneptok> is explain the droppings with insurance card in envelope insides.
<Myrtti> simples.
<mneptok> Myrtti: am thinking. from now going i am mostly speak to you of this styles.
<Myrtti> aaaa a resident of meerkovo.
<mneptok> no. only is pronouncing "Meerkovo." spelled is "Mjrkvo"
<Tm_T> pony?
<Staffpony> yes?
<Myrtti> we also have giraffes, unicorns and hedgehogs in staff.
<Myrtti> I think I'm a ring seal myself.
<Myrtti> arp arp.
<Myrtti> syn syn.
 * Staffpony hands Myrtti a ball
<Staffpony> Myrtti: probably a snow seal currently ;(
<Tm_T> time to upload one pic from phone, I'd say
<Staffpony> bleh
<Staffpony> it was Lars
<Staffpony> classroom, that is. He was also in some debian channels
<bazhang> thanks Staffpony
<Staffpony> You're welcome
<StaffRingSeal> arp arp
<Staffpony> <3
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1688 users, 2 overflows, 1690 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1693 users, 4 overflows, 1697 limit))
<Jordan_U> popey: RE: Easy internet sharing see network-manager: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<popey> Jordan_U: that only fulfils one use case
<Jordan_U> popey: What other use cases should it fulfil?
<popey> sharing the other way, wireless to wired, and wired to wired
<Jordan_U> popey: Network-manager supports this. You simply set the interface you want to share to as "Shared".
<Jordan_U> I've done it all ways except wired to wired.
<popey> where?
<Jordan_U> popey: nm-connection-editor
<popey> yup, i see no 'Shared' options
<StaffRingedSeal> I've shared connection with Network-Manager
<popey> where?
<StaffRingedSeal> go into ipv4 settings and change dhcp/static to shared
<popey> aha!
<Jordan_U> http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-02%2013:54:36.png
 * popey will have a play with that thanks
<StaffRingedSeal> it was great when we were playing with nanode
<Jordan_U> popey: You're welcome.
<StaffRingedSeal> ♥
<StaffRingedSeal> arp arp.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-03
<ccsabathia> whats up whats up
<ikonia> hello ccsabathia
<ikonia> ccsabathia: do you want/need something ?
<HFSPLUS> whats up whats up
<HFSPLUS> i want to know why the first amendment dosent apply
<StaffRingedSeal> first amendment?
<HFSPLUS> free speech
<Tm_T> !freespeetch
<ZarroBoogs> !free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<HFSPLUS> !freespeech
<Tm_T> I cannot write today /:
<HFSPLUS> well its still my right to exercise free speech
<AlanBell> you are quite free to find somewhere else to exercise your free speech
<HFSPLUS> so fuck fuck fuck fuck
<HFSPLUS> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<Tm_T> hmh
<zykotick9> I just want to make a comment about bazhang's use of !it to a !list'er a moment ago "09:56 < bazhang> !it | fefderico"  LjL has previously repremended me for doing the same thing (i personally think the "No warez here!" inclusion in !list has had a positive impact) - i believe rules should be applied equally to users and OPs.  I'm not trying to make a stink, but wanted to voice my opinio
<zykotick9> n.  Thanks to all the admins in #ubuntu, you all do great work.
<bazhang> zykotick9, you think we should not !it  italian users?
<zykotick9> bazhang: no, obviously that's fine.  it's using it as a reply to !list that's the issue.
<bazhang> well only .it users ever do that
<zykotick9> bazhang: careful...
<bazhang> zykotick9, I have never seen any other domain user do the !list
<zykotick9> bazhang: actually i've see both hola and hello followed by list in #ubuntu
<zykotick9> bazhang: the #debian's channels !list says "get lost" in italian
<bazhang> zykotick9, hehe nice
<zykotick9> anyways - i'll get out of all your hair.  thanks everyone.
<bazhang> their bot also kicks out flooders
<ZarroBoogs> hm
<mneptok> i'm just confused by the correlation between Italians and people who still use IRC and DCC for pirating.
<mneptok> because there most certainly is one.
<mneptok> did some Italian write a viral blog post? is there a dedicated .it IRC server for such stuff? do Italians teach this in schools?
<AlanBell> http://www.yetanothertechblog.com/2009/04/14/firefox-hangs-because-of-malware/ it isn't new and it is across lots of IRC channels
<ZarroBoogs> I think its a mistake to tell people who are obviously looking for warez to go to another channel that won't appreciate that sort of attention.
<ZarroBoogs> Just like we wouldn't tell them to go to #u-ot if they were doing the same thing and speaking english.
<Tm_T> no point directing people who are looking for warez to any ubuntu channels
<Tm_T> or any channels here on freenode for that matter
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (cxmu)
<jpds> mneptok: Check with LjL.
<LjL> bazhang: so the idea is you move the problem to #ubuntu-it?
<LjL> they're not looking for an italian ubuntu channel, they're looking for warez
<bazhang> LjL,  pardon?
<ZarroBoogs> So... pretty mich what I said.
<bazhang> plenty of users have done that for .it users over the years
<LjL> bazhang: really, the #ubuntu-it operators won't appreciate sending !list people over to -it, so yes, what pici said
<bazhang> LjL, noted. I shall never do it again.
<ZarroBoogs> An .it user speaking Italian looking for support should be given !it, anyone looking for warez should be told that we don't do that.
<sddhrthrt> yes, bazhang .
<bazhang> yep. so I shall refrain in all cases of that
<sddhrthrt> eh?
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, you wish to discuss the offtopic policy of #ubuntu
<sddhrthrt> hmm.
<sddhrthrt> I was given a warning. Not the others, who continued to discuss what was apparently offtopic.
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, indeed. and we had a discussion about your being offtopic in the not so distant past, am I correct?
<sddhrthrt> Yes, yes.
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, multiple warnings in the past about this, correct?
<sddhrthrt> Yes. but in a community, be fair! I thought its fine to make a comment once in a while! that too, like, one line per day? on what i felt i should say? And I dunno, if there is a rule againstt polling or anything, i dont know about all that.
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, since we did have a discussion about the multiple warnings you've had in the past, I thought you understood the offtopic rules about #ubuntu by now
<sddhrthrt> not really, but i guess i understood. Anyway i dont wanna discuss this. +q me if you want. i dont think i'm gonna come back. If need be, i'll come with a temporary nick.
<sddhrthrt> Anyway, it seems to be a personal grudge.
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, was there anything further? you are free to continue in #ubuntu with support and please keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, you still there?
<bazhang> is wubi also LTS? ie 10.04
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, if there is nothing further to discuss, please don't idle here
<bazhang> <jonnymaddox> how can configurate my kubuntu to take over the world?
<jpds> bazhang: Reply with: "Did you try turning it on and off again?"
<bazhang> jpds heh
<jpds> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIGO
<ZarroBoogs> Lots of GIGO here at work.
<mneptok> "in the fields of computer science, information and communication technology and gastroenterology" FTFY
<ZarroBoogs> lots of people with dchp and pxe questions today.
<ZarroBoogs> Interesting that network-manager's IRC channel is #nm here on freenode... also that its not a registered channel.
<StaffRingedSeal> http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/rhetological-fallacies/
<knome> tai hyvii as in kelvollisia :D
<knome> hm, oops
<StaffRingedSeal> fail
<knome> mmmh, yeah, finnish restaurants fail..
<knome> why are you using silly names
<pangolin> evening dsfsd, anything we can help you with?
<pangolin> dsfsd, if there is nothing you need from the ops team, please do not idle in this channel.
<pangolin> Don't say I didn't warn you
<BuSHecks> yoyoyoyo
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-04
<scientes> Spice is posting "ramdom:" ip addresses
<scientes> please investigate
<scientes> wait its just one
<Jordan_U> scientes: Thanks, already looking into it.
<Jordan_U> In fact, it's their own ip address.
<scientes> maybe trying to get peoples ip addresses
<scientes> but doesn't freenode already kinda give those out?
<Jordan_U> For those not using cloaks (i.e. most users) yes.
<scientes> live, i watched a 28c3 video recently
<scientes> that was using irc to figure out attack hosts
<scientes> cause i thought it was policy on freenode to not really give out vhosts willy nilly
<scientes> *cloaks
<h00k> Sure, you can get an unaffiliated cloak pretty easy
<h00k> all you need to do is ask in #freenode
 * scientes just realized he already had one
<Jordan_U> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> @btlogin
<Unit193> scientes: Something else you need?
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu ([eR]Jester)
<h00k> taken care of
<h00k> I think I missed something ubot-fr /queried me
<lenovo> sakura sony sodc ittsme gold alog playfield island no fee middle america west lake big.BANGBANG
<lenovo> construction amelia allie got paid from gold reserved sakura me song LogDraw itsme jp morgan!date time sign equal Andraw
<Tm_Tr> hohum
<Tm_Tr> \o/
 * Myrtti shall miss the fish
<elky> heh
<elky> human Myrttis can still eat fish
<bazhang> myhero was not making sense, was all over the map
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1582 users, 3 overflows, 1585 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1580 users, 3 overflows, 1583 limit))
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> warning me about offtopic is offtopic
<LjL> and so it was that April 1st officially ended
<Pici> :P
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ZooDirektor)
<Pici> keg-manager, hah
<ikonia> I am the keg-manager, are you fule ?
<ikonia> </broken ghostbuster quote>
<mneptok> there is no Dana.
<ikonia> do a whois on 78.185.119.219
<ikonia> I think there may have been a typo
<ikonia> look at the description field
<ikonia> descr:          TT ADSL-TTnet_dynamic_gay
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-05
<bazhang> he was asking some odd questions the other day as well Amaranth
<Amaranth> he is telling me ikonia stole a bottle of sprite from walgreens
<Jordan_U> Who is this?
<bazhang> k-rad
<pangolin> lol
<bazhang> <k-rad> alien life is real.   Where is myr tti
<bazhang> <troll detected> in -ot
<genii-around> bazhang: Yes, that was odd
<bazhang> genii-around, he usually hangs in #defocus and does his bit there
<bazhang> many many nicks
<bazhang> wow. it's like greatest hits week
<Jordan_U> In #ubuntu: 18:57 < Tasmania> hylian I can't DCC send exploit, sorry.
<Jordan_U> Not sure what to make of that.
<ubottu> In ubottu, scientes said: ubottu systemd is https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/systemd
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<bazhang> he wants to install the oracle java by terminal
<bazhang> but does not know how to wget
<bazhang> * [ikonia2] (c5e12514@gateway/web/freenode/ip.197.225.37.20): 197.225.37.20 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<bazhang> ^?
<bazhang> ikonia, thats not you is it?
<bazhang> topyli, you around ?
<topyli> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> topyli, see the user ikonia2 in -ot
<bazhang> seems an odd choice of nicknames
<topyli> bazhang: probably not him
<bazhang> topyli, indeed. might be confused with him though
<bazhang> * ikonia2 is now known as GirlyGirl
<topyli> ok that makes things more clear :)
<bazhang> so bad intent confirmed
<ikonia> not me
<bazhang> it was girlygirl
<bazhang> ah whoops
<ikonia> ahh so the nonsense user ripping off my nickname, gee, I wonder what her motivation was
<bazhang> she said it was totally random, forgot pass, but absolutely not impersonating!
<ikonia> yeah, whatever
<ikonia> random nickname that she started talking with
<bazhang> I was going to PM then got the odd response of "dont do bad things/use profinity
<bazhang> then I knew it wasnt you, ever your spelling is not that bad
<ikonia> feeding time
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I'll use you as a guinea pig, sorry
<Unit193> Kick me, teacher!
<Myrtti> alright, fixing some aliases then
<bazhang> daemonfc in -ot perhaps should keep an eye on
<bazhang> oh and sinnerman
<bazhang> lovely
<bazhang> Artemis3, hi
<bazhang> marksaitis?
<Artemis3> hello i have a suggestion to improve the ubotu message for !es let me write it properly
<bazhang> Artemis3, ok
<Artemis3> would be:
<Artemis3> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Artemis3> its minor
<Artemis3> but i think its worth it
<Artemis3> for starters the "Enter" key is actually labeled "Intro" in spanish keyboards
<pangolin> !no es is <reply> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> done.
<pangolin> thank you
<Artemis3> sure thing
<Artemis3> glad to help
<Unit193> !es-#xubuntu
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Artemis3> oh that could use the same fixes, but, this channel is quite deserted i wonder
<Artemis3> i mean that channel
<Artemis3> i would just repeat the same text for #ubuntu-es
<Artemis3> and add the " Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es."
<Artemis3> it means "if no one replys, try asking in #ubuntu-es"
<Artemis3> replies
<pangolin> !no es-#xubuntu is <reply> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> also fixed.
<Artemis3> you missed the x in the /join xubuntu-es ;)
<Unit193> Missed the X.
<Artemis3> lets use this string for the end: "si nadie responde, puede intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es".
<pangolin> I did
<pangolin> !no es-#xubuntu is <reply> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<Artemis3> lets use this string for the end: "Si nadie responde, puede intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es".
<pangolin> I'm not changing it again.
<pangolin> :P
<Artemis3> well you missed the first x for xubuntu-es ^^'
<pangolin> yeah I fixed that
<pangolin> oh
<pangolin> lol
<pangolin> !no es-#xubuntu is <reply> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> better?
<Artemis3> but unfortunately #xubuntu-es is very unpopular well yes i think that should do thanks, do you have to do the same for kubuntu, lubuntu etc?
<pangolin> at some point, maybe
<Artemis3> phew
<pangolin> Artemis3, you can also suggest factoid edits by /msg ubottu !this is <reply> some stuff goes here that should be corrected and make sense.
<Artemis3> interesting, can i send a help message to ubotu to remind me the command?
<Unit193> The only other one is es-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> Artemis3: You can /msg ubottu !es  to see it, yes.
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<bazhang> hi
<FernandoMiguel> I would like to request the lift of ban on #ubuntu+1 done by ikonia
<FernandoMiguel> we were discussing browsers and I posted a photo of a fire fox... humor is not strong in that # sometimes
<pangolin> FernandoMiguel, I think the issue ikonia probably had is not with the pic you linked but the other pics on that site which clearly are not family friendly.
<pangolin> as an ubuntu member you should know better than to link to such material in an ubuntu channel.
<FernandoMiguel> ack
<pangolin> I will remove the ban, but please keep in mind that #ubuntu+1 is a support/discussion   channel for the dev cycle. Next time the ban will be for a lot longer and much harder to have removed.
<pangolin> we understand each other?
<FernandoMiguel> pangolin: yes.
<pangolin> ok done
<pangolin> have a good day.
<FernandoMiguel> enjoy your Easter
<Unit193> Artemis3: Anything else you need?
<pangolin> FernandoMiguel, igualemente
<bazhang> ubuntu broke python?
<Myrtti> pidgin
<Myrtti> seen that before
<bazhang> lacrymology in #u
<pangolin> Artemis3, Please don't idle in this channel.
<Jordan_U> hiexpo is ban evading in #ubuntu unless I'm missing something.
<pangolin> yup he was
<pangolin> How can I help you hiexpo ?
<hiexpo> why'd you ban me for 6 more months pangolin > I didn't change my cloak to do anything just thought the ban was lifted but ok > if you say so   > was an auto loggin  > you keep to your story I don't care anymore
<pangolin> your cloak was unaffiliated/hiexpo now it is different.
<pangolin> you were banned for 6 months. I made that very clear last time. now you are banned for a year.
<hiexpo> yah it is aircrack now cause it got changed last night was not my doings
<pangolin> Just so there is no misunderstanding. YOU now your cloak are banned for one year.
<pangolin> s/now/not
<hiexpo> fine
<Myrtti> hiexpo: you know full well that no cloak is given to a user without their consent
<pangolin> good. goodbye
<hiexpo> loook at the loigs
<pangolin> I don't care about logs. you know you were banned  for 6 months and yet you still joined.
<hiexpo> i was given that last night by misterx
<Myrtti> hiexpo: yes, and you were or should have been asked if you want the cloak, or you requested it.
<hiexpo> i was given it
<Myrtti> so claiming that it wasn't your doing at all is a bit sidestepping the truth
<Myrtti> you acknowledged it and approved it
<hiexpo> yes an i logged in but it was an auto log in
<pangolin> ok, remove the auto join to #ubuntu. you wont be needing it for a while
<hiexpo> look at the the logs and < > actually i got banned before any harm was done > you banned me for saying google it > and I have witnesses  and I will bring it idleone you are wrong on this they have come to me also and said so
<pangolin> I am not wrong.
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-06
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'm ok for being a guinea pig, no need to be sorry (:
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vectorshelve said: ubottu: mine is ubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> In ubottu, vectorshelve said: ubottu edit request is not there
<U_Crazy> hey all...
<Paddy_NI> Hello people, long time no see
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, Are you available to talk?
<U_Crazy> i just any problem!!!
<Myrtti> Paddy_NI: looks unlikely - his idle is over four hours
<Paddy_NI> Myrtti, Ah I see, thank you anyway
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps I'll try later
<Myrtti> U_Crazy: how can we help you?
<U_Crazy> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com
<Myrtti> yeah, you're not getting back into our IRC channels
<Myrtti> go away.
<Fuchs> Myrtti: lovely sidenote, szal is +b in the german ubuntu channels for a duration of SYS.MAXINT years
<Myrtti> Fuchs: oh... not entirely unsurprising
<Fuchs> not for such links, though.
<Fuchs> (He did those as well, and it was annoying. But he did worse, so we had to remove him. I hope he doesn't continue in the english channels now)
<Myrtti> Fuchs: you have my permission to thwap him on the head if he continues in the true freenode catalyst way
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> and I'm sure nobody else disagrees either
<Myrtti> he is getting a bit tiresome
<Fuchs> \o/   *gets his rubber mallet*
<Fuchs> Myrtti: well, he started to spread racist and antisemitic bs in the german channels. The bunch of image links (with questionable content) was annoying, but not a good reason for a long ban. The other stuff was.
<Myrtti> so, I've been gaining a few karma points in launchpad lately by filing in unity/aptdaemon etc bugs.
<Myrtti> fun times.
<pangolin> Myrtti, you can apply for membership soon :P
<Myrtti> YEAH!
<Fuchs> isn't she one already?   *looks at cloakie*
<Myrtti> Fuchs: sarcasm is wasted on you since you're not in THE CABAL
<Fuchs> Myrtti: we could apply on the same date, and then tell them how horrible the other one is
<Fuchs> :(
 * Fuchs feels left out and goes to corner
 * popey lights a fire in the corner
 * pangolin gets the marsh mellows out
<Myrtti> seriously though, I wish the omnibar clock would reappear
<Myrtti> I lost mine
<elky> i wish i could put load indicators in my panel again
<pangolin> you can
<Myrtti> elky: you can, I have
<Fuchs> :/
<elky> pangolin, HOW?
<pangolin> elky, there is a network0indicator package
<Myrtti> I wonder what it is I'm using
<pangolin> s/0/-
<Myrtti> noooyyyyyy
<Myrtti> now it's launching the stupid system monitor app
<elky> how does network indicator tell me when my mem or disk is thrashing?
<Myrtti> System Load Indicator © 2011 Michael Hofmann
<pangolin> that one ^
<pangolin> indicator-multiload
<elky> ok i installed it. do i have to dig through somewhere to make it actually show up?
<pangolin> probably just want to log back in
<pangolin> I'm on kubuntu right now
<pangolin> also, this is not a support channel, please seek help in the proper channel/forum and don't idle in here. kthxbye
<Myrtti> arp arp arp.
 * pangolin gives elky a hug
 * popey stopped using indicators that update the screen reguarly when he figured it eats batter because it keeps waking up a redrawing the screen
<Myrtti> yeah, battery isn't my main concern since the battery is pretty much done for by now anyway
<Myrtti> it's the loads that are more interesting
<elky> popey, i want it for my work pc, i don't have to care about battery there, but i do like to see why everything stops responding
<oCean> I hear in 12.04 will be ubuntu-one qt client, now on kubuntu I use the gnome/gtk client
<oCean> have not tried 12.04 yet!
<bazhang> at the sound of the tone, please re-ask your question
<bazhang> <MarKsaitis> how do I know whether I have desktop or server ubuntu?
<bazhang> he was claiming not to have xubuntu installed, when his pastebin showed it was
<bazhang> is marksaitis even running ubuntu? asking about sysv in 11.10
<ikonia> who knows
<topyli> i'm suddenly getting support requests pretty much every day though launchpad
<topyli> the irc-council list is getting some as well
<topyli> "sound is broken and i don't even like motörhead" or something
<topyli> well the problems are more sane than that, but still :)
<mneptok> "If you don't like Motorhead, go run OSX and listen to your Michael Buble. Linux is for boil-faced metal gurus."
<topyli> good template for a reply, that
 * mneptok fires up "Dancing On Your Grave"
<bazhang> <MarKsaitis> Who told me that I cant upgrade 11.04 to 11.10?!!! In openvz?
<bazhang> would that be a factor?
<ikonia> not going to help
<ikonia> he had this explained to him in detail yesterday for 12.04
<topyli> yes, in +1
<bazhang> wonder why he was talking about lubuntu / xubuntu and wanting only server, yet cannot discern if he is using a server
<bazhang> this was in #ubuntu
<bazhang> yet has at least two DE installed
<topyli> yesterday he was in +1, wanting to (eventually) upgrade to 12.04
<bazhang> he first came into #ubuntu with a giant rant
<topyli> oh, ok
<ikonia> he had this explained to him in pretty solid detail, now he's upgraded despite being told not to....shock horror, it doesn't work
<bazhang> lxde is horribly broken the devs are idiots, bugs are never fixed etc
<bazhang> I doubt most of what he has said after yesterday
<topyli> way to get support
<ikonia> I will be no longer helping him
<bazhang> "someone" told him not to upgrade, but it was a breeze
<ikonia> yeah me and iceroot went through why he shouldn't upgrade and the issues it may cause
<bazhang> he's been removed once already for a big rant about how easy it is to everything in Windows
<bazhang> +do
<ikonia> don't really want him removed, but it's pointless trying to help him when he does the opposite then comes in complaining his system is broke
<topyli> yeah upgrading over two versions like xp - vista - 7 must be trivial
<ikonia> topyli: the issue he had was around openvz and how his host had locked the shared components down
 * mneptok inserts an invalid product key into topyli's ignition
<topyli> :)
<topyli> ikonia: you told him to talk to his provider, i don't know what else to say
<ikonia> topyli: the provider can do it easy for him though
<ikonia> that's why I don't understand the problem, only takes a few minutes
<topyli> yes, but we can't
<ikonia> totally
<bazhang> I think Lars everytime I see Larss
<ikonia> yes, I did at first
<bazhang> mcloy? or marksaitis
<ikonia> mcloy
<bazhang> ah ok another issue
<ikonia> yup
<mneptok> jrib: be aware, MarKsaitis changes his story about what is and is not installed as suits the need. i don't think it's possible to get 100% straight answers.
<bazhang> he was told to purge not to remove
<jrib> mneptok: it is early in my irc day so my patience is high fortunately :)
<ikonia> jrib: kudos
<bazhang> mneptok, he just said he was on 11.10 moments before
<bazhang> now its 11.04?
<ikonia> bazhang: he's changed his story as he knows the upgrade he'd been advise not to do has messed his system up
<mneptok> jrib caught it. and it's more him anyway, as he got version info.
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> I'll bet a done of his issues are down to this upgrade, because of the issues with openvz
<bazhang> and no one called him a fool
<jrib> ...
<mneptok> i'm looking for a GUI sftp client. this is Ubuntu server with no GUI. i use XFCE. on Mint. how do i add Backtrack repos from the command line with Synaptic?
<jrib> ikonia: you can't do * * * * *?
<ikonia> jrib: not for what he's wanting to do
<jrib> mneptok: is that all one question?
<jrib> amazing
<jrib> ikonia: oh
<ikonia> he was in earlier in the week,
<ikonia> then asking in ##linux
<ikonia> etc
<bazhang> mneptok, plz command to install oracle jave from cli
<ikonia> really........
<ikonia> I'm out there are too many people in today not listening and asking the same thing over and over again
<bazhang> there was actually someone who aske d that, and did not know wget
<ikonia> jrib: has the golden command
<ikonia> it's all about to become clear
<ikonia> jrib: wow, it's almost as if thats the wrong kernel.....
<oCean> there it is :(
<bazhang> thats not 11.10's kernel
<mneptok> bazhang: my ipod is not recognized by the default OpenBSD media player. what Fedora yum repository will fix this?
<ikonia> or an 11.04
<bazhang> yum rockbox --emerge iTunes
<mneptok> bazhang: no GUI way?
<mneptok> BOOM HEAD SHOT
<bazhang> mneptok, ouch!
<mneptok> there really is a secret language we can speak to each other ;)
<jrib> is there a page that catalogs the ubuntu versions and the kernels available in each?
<h00k> how do i  shot web
<ikonia> jrib: that's a redhat kernel,
<oCean> el5
<ikonia> (incase you didn't notice)
<jrib> ikonia: oh, didn't expect that...
<bazhang> awesome
<jrib> <-- never used redhat
<jrib> what's el5?
<ikonia> jrib: yeah, it's an openvz server with parital root
<ikonia> jrib: which is why he was instructed specfically not to upgrade
<bazhang> rhel?
<oCean> jrib: el is enterprise linux
<ikonia> jrib: which is why he's ignored it and having problems
<ikonia> bazhang: Red Hat Enteprise Linux
<jrib> hmm
<bazhang> and he comes to #ubuntu for help with rhel?
<ikonia> bazhang: it is ubuntu
<bazhang> ikonia, yeah I know
<jrib> seems to have become quiet
<ikonia> bazhang: it's a virtualised redhat hypervisor
<bazhang> ikonia, yes openvz
<ikonia> so he is running ubuntu
<ikonia> but it has some pretty big limitations
<ikonia> ahh ok, you're up to speed
<bazhang> so lies from the start
<ikonia> well, missleading certain]
<ikonia> who -r would get him the info he desires on his setup
<popey> 16:40:47 <+ikonia> jrib: that's a redhat kernel,
<popey> YOU MEAN LINUX KERNEL, HATER!
<popey> etc
<ikonia> popey: you should be a script writer
<h00k> popey: that's GNU/LINUX to you!
 * h00k ducks, scurries off
<jrib> oh we have an on-call helper now :)
<h00k> oh, that's nice
<LjL> i'll be away until monday, happy whatever you celebrate
<pangolin> happy easter LjL
<pangolin> have a great weekend
<LjL> thanks, you too
<pangolin> thank you.
<Tm_T> LjL: happy thursday! (:
<pangolin> Tm_T, Today is Friday
<Tm_T> I know, but LjL said "whatever you celebrate" (:
<pangolin> oh, right. Happy Thursday to you too
<Tm_T> <3
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> hrm
<zykotick9> timothy in #ubutu "jen you r a faggot" could be an issue
<guest-ov02Wj> l
<guest-ov02Wj> why am i here?
<Jordan_U> guest-ov02Wj: Probably because you were banned from... Gotta love patience.
<Jordan_U> Sigh.
<Jordan_U> I need to watch some eggs I'm boiling. If they pop in again could someone try to quickly ask them not to leave?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-07
<ikonia> sure
<jrib> wow pastebin gets full of spam...
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> another resource abused by idiots
<jrib> fake passports and porn links...
<jrib> and tons of boot info script output
<jrib> oh and an fbi backdoor, how neat
<Jordan_U> jrib: Where are you seeing this?
<jrib> Jordan_U: i'm just decrementing the url :)
<jrib> ctrl-x ctrl-x ctrl-x
<jrib> this boot-repair script kind of ruins the fun of it though
<Jordan_U> Is there any benefit to these spammers other than views from crazy URL decrementing jrib's?
<lenovo> inon
<lenovo> funda indealver no fault...no.  endeavor light quanta rounds justs superhighhand eda
<lenovo> log no circular no
<lenovo> off
<lenovo> a-log
<lenovo> funda33i i3doci6doci9 q1 q2 q3 q4 q5 q6 q7 q8 q9 all enclosed i pas
<lenovo> i loaf i Endeavori3
<lenovo> off sas
<bazhang> lenovo, hi
<lenovo> channelA2i0 and follows i off bye to yours
<bazhang> that almost made sense
<lenovo> 1038 I dog off
<lenovo> Shuttle337,23496,1436 all paid already To:
<lenovo> Endeavor33iOuter
<lenovo> stampPrintHQ
<bazhang> lenovo, hi
<lenovo> i A-Log=Draw
<lenovo> b
<bazhang> lenovo, care to discuss your ban in #kubuntu ?
<bazhang> lenovo, for Chinese, go to #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<lenovo> bye no dog
<bazhang> perhaps some #kubuntu op could change this to a straight ban; he seems disinterested in discussing ban removal
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ILFROCIOINFORMAT)
<lenovo> done deal thank you sir i still A-Log=Draw bye the same
<lenovo> Mirage3iAcheckDog
<lenovo> bye sensen
<lenovo> reisen233check239III3
<lenovo> Miraged
<lenovo> iss238
<lenovo> bye poku theirs
<bazhang> Tm_T, Mamarok ^^ care to change lenovo to a simple ban instead of ban forward to here
<lenovo> O2O9O3O7 mou ching'
<bazhang> !cn > lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo, please see my private message
<lenovo> bye log light quantum the same
<lenovo> tracer is light quanta'ed the same function iss offport logoff bye beckto
<lenovo> bye
<mneptok> @login
<lenovo> good wills
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lenovo> report233 3319~i 3ii7draga 2336iss letgo237 ofPort236 wireless439 outerspace yui~
<lenovo> 23396 232 278 non of
<lenovo> bye log joined
<lenovo> code endeavor 33678 1439 2 beck windle273 1 sene
<lenovo> BR833log2iIeda3IIITo:
<lenovo> tense
<lenovo> NutronPe82643BRoff
<lenovo> ten`se
<lenovo> bye
<lenovo> thanks
<lenovo> mark
<lenovo> daytimedense
<lenovo> logoff
<lenovo> fr833'14397"1437quanta2II
<lenovo> Directbold
<lenovo> bye
<lenovo> Aus833'143967"1431Report2II23143_2_13outerspace bye teco236
<lenovo> double imarge functions report to iss's beck
<lenovo> wilson237two2cigar1
<lenovo> offdense133pls13,24;13thats
<lenovo> cnciegre8316431only233,14;64:321,1.
<lenovo> byonlogesin
<lenovo> teco 83319341 231 234site`peco';,.......
<lenovo> 88316dense not2 exact good luck. sorry bye platform,no argue .logoff
<lenovo> double image` is the earth nasa,bylog i off logoff
<Guest95863> hello there
<ikonia> hello
<Guest95863> i cant type messages in #ubuntu......
<Guest95863> #freenode guys say its 'cause ive webchat
<Guest95863> Ive also got Empathy.....but dont know how to get IRC in it
<ikonia> I don't believe it is, but one moment
<Guest95863> can someone guide...:)
<ikonia> one moment please.
<Guest95863> sure.......waiting
<ikonia> Guest70227 could you please "/part" ubuntu
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Guest95863: could you please "/part" ubuntu
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> no
<pangolin> this is why I gave up
<pangolin> can't follow simple instructions
<ikonia> ooh, have you tried before ?
<pangolin> started in #freenode but the choir there seemed to know better
<Guest95863> that command quit my window...:(
<pangolin> /part #ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest95863: you typed it in the wrong window
<ikonia> Guest95863: what sort of connection are you on, a home connection ?
<Guest95863> aaaaa......actually i'm not an IRC guy
<Guest95863> so dont know yet wat to type where
<ikonia> Guest95863: that's fine, don't worry, we should be able to srt this
<ikonia> Guest95863: are you on a home connection ?
<Guest95863> so now wat to type and where...?
<Guest95863> yeah DSL
<ikonia> Guest95863: there is currently another user using your connection in #ubuntu
<ikonia> using the nickname AN
<Guest95863> thats was me......but somehow that nick was changed to wat i currently have
<ikonia> ok, I'm going to remove it from the channel to keep this simple
<Guest95863> AN ......is what i use to give feedback on ubuntu software center ......u know
<ikonia> Guest95863: could you please select a nickname "/nick your-nickname" so it's easy to follow
<Guest95863> "/nick AN"
<Guest95863> :)
<Guest95863> wait
<Guest95863> i'm typing "/nick AN" without commas but nothing changes
<ikonia> Guest95863: can you please rejoin #ubuntu and try to talk
<Guest95863> is it like "/join #ubuntu"......?
<ikonia>  /join #ubuntu
<Guest95863> ok......lemme try
<pangolin> there you go. working
<Guest95863> yeah,........thnx
<Guest95863> wat was the issue
<ikonia> the web chat client
<Guest95863> but i'm still using webchat client
<ikonia> and we've just fixed it
<Guest95863> so in the future it will again create problem....?
<ikonia> shouldn't no
<pangolin> it shouldn't
<Guest95863> Ok.........
<Guest95863> now if i want to have Empathy help to use IRC.....shld i switch to ubuntu channel...?
<ikonia> I'm sorry, pardon ?
<Guest95863> yeah...me too.......didn't understand wat i typed
<Guest95863> i mean
<Guest95863> if i want to use IRC using Empathy....how can i do it...?
<Guest95863> will u guiys help....or some other channel
<ikonia> connect to freenode, then join #ubuntu
<pangolin> Guest95863, best suggestion is to install xchat from the software centre and use that for irc
<Guest95863> yeap ive read it on Ubbuntu site...................
<Guest95863> but i dont want to have multiple chat clients
<Guest95863> besides that i want to use Empathy............just to avoid problem that i just encountered
<pangolin> think of a dedicated irc client as a tool and not a "chat" client
<pangolin> anyway, #ubuntu is the support channel and if there is a better channel for your query someone there will direct you to the right place.
<Guest95863> just figured out how to use Empathy .......for IRC
<Guest95863> lemme chk
<pangolin> super, now that your issue is resolved we would appreciate if you not idle in this channel.
<Guest95863> can i use nick "AN" to connect right now using Empathy
<Guest95863> and then i'll close webchat client
<pangolin> try it
<Guest95863> it logged in.....but i couldn't identify in 30 sec.....:(
<Guest95863> how to do it...
<Guest95863> sry.........but i said....i'm not familiar with IRC comnds
<pangolin> change your nick to the one you want and retype the identify command
<pangolin> this FAQ may be useful https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ
<Guest95863> i think i'm in
<Guest29656> but my name is not being shown
<Guest29656> although it show "AN on freenode"
<Guest29656> why nick change command is not working....?
<ikonia> Guest29656: ask #freenode - they control webchat
<Guest29656> i'm on Empathy now
<Unit193> Because the nick is either someone elses, or you haven't logged in.
<Guest29656> that is my nick........and i'm logged in.......:(
<ikonia> you can't be....
<ikonia> you are not "AN" so you can't be logged in as AN
<Guest29656> :).........i'm AN............
<Guest29656> and ive loggen in Empathy using that nick
<Guest29656> and passwd
<ikonia> not on freenode you've not
<ikonia> AN is not a valid nickname
<ikonia> 17:24 -!- Nick AN is temporarily unavailable
<ikonia> ask freenode why it's unavailable
<ikonia> Guest29656: as you don't need any more help from us in this channel, can you please /part #ubuntu-ops
<Guest29656> ok ..........thnx for the help
<bekks> Hi
<bekks> would someone please stop use_113 from cursing all around in #ubuntu?
<bekks> Thanks in advance :)
<bekks> hi Fuchs
<ubottu> wylde called the ops in #ubuntu (user_113)
<Fuchs> any of the ops awake? regarding a possible issue in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from user_113)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (user_113)
<Fuchs> right, I quieted him in the meantime
<Fuchs> since he neither reacted on bot calls nor anything else
<bekks> thank you :)
<Fuchs> and it seems that what he wrote was cursing only
<bekks> Yes, it was cursing only.
 * Fuchs pokes elky with a pointy stick
<Fuchs> Pricey:  +q *!*@dnm.203.20.188.95.dsl.krasnet.ru   << this
<Fuchs> Pricey: several reports from multiple users, and FloodBot also kicked in. Due to no reactions after quite a while and him continueing I quieted.
<Pricey> Fuchs: ack
<Fuchs> I leave that to you guys and gals then :)
<kevinisexploiter> hey y am i still banned from #ubuntu
<kevinisexploiter> its been like a month
<jrib> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> @btlogin
<kevinisexploiter> what
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-08
<jrib> ikonia, around?
<kevinisexploiter> i feel ikonia hates me cause ive done nothing wrong i still dont understand why i am banned
<jrib> kevinisexploiter: you seem to be banned on several channels in the ubuntu namespace so I think it's best if you wait for ikonia to be around and discuss the matter then
<kevinisexploiter> well they said only a week its been months and he banned me from all these just for asking ubuntu questions
<jrib> it's been weeks since the last ban afaict
<kevinisexploiter> well where was i when i got rebanned
<kevinisexploiter> this dont make sense
<jrib> kevinisexploiter: the #ubuntu ban was set on march 19th
<kevinisexploiter> thats like 3 weeks huh
<kevinisexploiter> on every network server everywhere when i log into a ubuntu or linux channel someone bans me in a few minutes i dont understand why all i do is ask ubuntu questions its not fair and im very angry at the ones resposible
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, hi
<kevinisexploiter> hello
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, you know why you were banned in the multiple ubuntu channels?
<kevinisexploiter> all i can see is cause i will learn to use ubuntu and someone dont like that
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, thats not right, and we have discussed this before.
<kevinisexploiter> and u will not even tell me exactly what i said
<kevinisexploiter> so i can explain why u are mistaken
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, you have used a number of other nicknames, is that right?
<kevinisexploiter> yup
<bazhang> around 9-10
<kevinisexploiter> umm not shure i use a different nick like every day
<bazhang> such as orions
<kevinisexploiter> alot every day
<kevinisexploiter> if u have seen the wrong thing posted it did not come from me in all the ubuntu channels i have said good things all i have been doing is try to learn ubuntu its all i want to do cause of me bieng banned i have done very little almost nothing cause i dont have the channel ubuntu
<Myrtti> brainpain, brkolog, brkolog_afk, cryostorage, diehard, Gs,  hammer, helpmetalk, kevinisexploiter,  killbott, killmeplease, l, labodomy, m42r1x, m4tr1x, newnick, notatrolljerk, oldspice, orion, orionsonofneptun, orionsonofnetun, rick_, rick_220, rick_600, rick__, sammysausage, swasagetakasausa, ubuntu, ubuntu-whysuch, wasteoftime
<kevinisexploiter> i just use hank and kevin
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, ok. your bans wont be resolved at this time then
<kevinisexploiter> why cause u dont want me to learn
<kevinisexploiter> what did i do wrong
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, no, because you keep blaming some mysterious 3rd party for your actions.
<kevinisexploiter> and dont make me remember what my id thiefs did
<bazhang> like so ^
<kevinisexploiter> its not my fault what they said
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, askubuntu.com is an excellent place to get help. and if your account is compromised your ISP should be contacted right away
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, did you need help contacting them?
<kevinisexploiter> that wont help they can see threw my eyes and find out anything
<kevinisexploiter> i need the channel badly
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, that's not going to happen until you take responsibility for your actions.
<kevinisexploiter> there are people there that will help me that is why the others are banning me cause they want to project a bad image of myself why are u helping them
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, our discussion is over for now. askubuntu.com is the place for support; it's quite good.
<kevinisexploiter> ok then but u dont seem to uderstand the #ubuntu channel at all its my only contact to the undercover people helping me learn  it is all that will work so i will not make any money till i get in the channel and learn so u mayy be costing me a lot of money
<kevinisexploiter> bye
<bazhang> Guest86320, our discussion is over, no need to join here
<bazhang> heads up on anonymous_  very nasty PM after being removed
<lenovo> pm33i11396396i
<pangolin> hmm, apparently I mistook them for someone else
<bioterror> seems like Tm_T likes to keep his thinkpads as IBM's ;)
<Tm_T> I do?
<bioterror> how do I actually register myself to ubottu?
<bioterror> wiki doesnt tell much
<Myrtti> you don't
<Myrtti> someone grants you access
<bioterror> okay
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (ahmadalza)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ahmadalza said: ubottu: Error: "Help!" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ahmadalza said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<gry> [ahmadalza] Selamat Datang di Kanal Ubuntu:) <-- onjoin notice
<gry> (in #ubuntu)
<Myrtti> you just witnessed him being removed from the channel
<gry> ack
<jrib> why am I getting messages from ubotu-fr?
<pangolin> being tested
<Myrtti> because niko and supybot developers are developing an conglomeration of eir and ubottu functionalities
<pangolin> ignore them if you wish
<pangolin> jrib, yavdr's?
<jrib> pangolin: the distro he was asking for help with
<pangolin> oh, never heard of that one
<pangolin> something new to google
<jrib> yeah, had to google too
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-01
<harris> is k1l_ on yet
<k1l_> yep
<harris> can i please be unmuted
<k1l_> harris: i will unmute you, if you learned your lesson to not spam your questions several times (see !patience) and will stick to the guidelines.
<harris> yes i did and will
<k1l_> harris: just keep in mind that this is a volunteers support. if noone answers it could just be because noone knows the answer. in that cases you should try other supports like askubuntu.com or the forums
<harris> ok
<k1l_> ok. the mute is removed. so you can talk again. i hope you stick to our agreement :)
<harris> ok thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1606 users, 0 overflows, 1606 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1603 users, 1 overflows, 1604 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1604 users, 1 overflows, 1605 limit))
<valorie> hi folks, can someone escort floodbot1 out of #kubuntu
<valorie> it seems to have lost its wits -- keeps parting and thinking that is because of a netsplit
<valorie> quite annoying
<AlanBell> morning all
 * h00k does +o everyone in #ubuntu
<bazhang_> yikes!
<k1l> oh, a troll, lets kick him!!111
<Myrtti> oh dear
<DJones> k1l: You should at least get the bot to !nickspam the troll first :)
<Myrtti> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 01 2013, 21:27:02
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (oingu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (holstein appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> interesting... looks like im pretty much just responding as usual
<tsimpson> the bots are having issues
<k1l> that was caused with the netsolits and lags
<holstein> AH.. that makes sense... i was just making sure i wasnt doing something
<IdleOne> holstein: stop freaking out the bots
<IdleOne> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-02
<ubottu> tadpole called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tadpole)
<elky> k1l, uh... <tadpole> Crowler, Go fuck your self.
<elky> I sure hope he doesn't think he's been rewarded for that.
<k1l> well, crowler did provoke for some time now in the channel
<k1l> since im in a good mood now i think a !language seems ok for tadpole, since he apologized and i dont think that will happen again
<jaysql> hi
<jaysql> anyone here?
<jaysql> i want to volunteer with writing stuff..
<Myrtti> jaysql: and?
<jaysql> well how do i apply?
<Myrtti> well obviously (see /topic) not here.
<k1l> do we have someont with flags for #ubuntu-on-air ?
<Pici> k1l: whats up>?
<k1l> there is a ubuntuonair about mir and unity-next right now and that seems to bring some trolls in the channel
<Pici> k1l: are you watching it?
<Pici> I'm in the middle of some other work, I could op you if you want to keep an eye on things.
<k1l> yes. dholbach already kicked the spammer. but i think he is kinda busy talking on the webcam :)
<k1l> ok ill keep an eye on this
<Pici> thanks :)
<Pici> Well, as of today, Wubi is no longer being included in 13.04 builds.
<k1l> yeah, im very fine with this :)
<Myrtti> I'll raise my celebratory cup of yoghurt
<k1l> cheers ;p
<Pici> :)
<IdleOne> better read up on your "how to migrate a wubi install" howto
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (St34LTH)
<bazhang> wubi or not wubi: that is the question
<bazhang> </elmer_fudd>
<bazhang> <rns> ubuntu used to be awesome, now it's like windows 8
<bazhang> the threat used to be: I'm going back to windows
<bazhang> Maya on terminal. oh yeah
<bazhang> <bray9082_> Someone told me that installing ubuntu on a mac was a bad thing due to something with the silicone
<IdleOne> ?
<jbroome> dafuq
<LjL> "You might be a robocaller," the system asks the illegal robocaller. "To prove you are a human please enter the number 71. … I'm sorry that is incorrect. Your number has been blacklisted." http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/04/no-more-robocalls-new-tech-automatically-hangs-up-on-robots/ <- should have patented the FloodBots ;(
<bazhang> or Partybot
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Yup!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> :|
<bazhang> "if ubuntu will return to gnome"
<bazhang> please please let gnome3 .8 in raring have the classic mode
<DJones> LjL: Its a bit confusing seeing somebody called "Foss" planning on selling their "proprietry technology"
<LjL> :\
<IdleOne> @mark boldfilter #ubuntu still unhelpful as useual
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> err usual
<IdleOne> anyway, the bot understands me :/
<Ben64> genii-around: you probably shouldn't ban everyone in the channel :)
<genii-around> It won't let you anyhow, I had this happen before
<k1l> its just the webirc guys talking
<Ben64> dunno how they're immune to the ban
<k1l> they are exceptions
<k1l> if you kick a webirc guy the bots remove that exception
<Ben64> ah, weird
<genii-around> Right after i hit Enter he left   ( eco )
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sergy said: ubottu: OMG that is smart .
<bazhang> hotgirl = cholby
<bazhang> tron has been advised about chit chat and being offtopic, both in channel and via PM
<bazhang> <tron> noone likes a chat nazi
<Tm_T> I did notify him on PM too
<bazhang> we'll see how it goes
<elky> bazhang, cholby as hotgirl is now in #bitcoin. it is amusing.
<bazhang> elky, hahahaha
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no ninjas is apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, ninjas is <reply> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<DJones> Should that be a channel specific factoid?
<Tm_T> DJones: perhaps, but apparently it's global AND channel specific
<Tm_T> I'll sort it
<Tm_T> ubottu: forget ninjas
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Tm_T
<bazhang>  I hate Apple, but I also want a machine that looks and acts like a mac
<bazhang> overshare x 10
<bazhang> wth
<Pici> bazhang: <neurochrome> if you want lightweight, use a decent WM ?
<bazhang> Pici, the whole "thanks for ignoring me..blah blah"
<bazhang> nine will give you ten its a torrented 3D movie
<genii-around> bazhang: Maybe. But I still wonder if ffmpeg maybe has the capacity
<bazhang> genii-around, 3D to 2D presumably? not sure there
<genii-around> bazhang: Most are done where 60fps and left view 30 right view 30, so conceivably you could extract just the left or just the right view by pulling out only every second frame
<bazhang> worth a try certainly...if he ever responds
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Sach said: ubottu: my ultrabook is 32 bit.  from the link, i see that 32 bit does not detect EFI
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-04
<bazhang> <Srini> I have installed ubuntu SMP, not able to get eth1 working.... I am able to see eth1 in dmesg and lspci... but not able to configure the interface...
<Tm_T> SMP?
<bazhang> why would eth1 appear in lspci or dmesg
<bazhang> that sounds like something from ifconfig
<Tm_T> bazhang: it does appear on both, possibly
<bazhang> on lspci? nope
<Tm_T> not as "eth1" but as the actual device
<bazhang> he's very very confused as to how to describe a problem then
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !o4o =~ s/religion,/religion, bitcoins,/
<IdleOne> rejected
<IdleOne> :P
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I thought bitcoins is religion related anyway
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> is github the paste site or something?
<bazhang> +new
<elky> gist? it gives people control over the visibility after pasting, so it's kinda popular
<elky> and they don't lose their pastes, etc
<bazhang> ok thanks elky
<bazhang> just noticed a lot of those recently
<bazhang> gist.github etc pastes
<elky> also, everyone who has github accounts seems to use it because it's open in their browser already kinda thing
<bazhang> right, that makes sense
<elky> i kinda like it, github is far more stable than the generic pastebins
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, smartboyhw said: !testers-#ubuntustudio-devel is <reply> smartboyhw, len-1304, Len-nb, zequence please help to do some testing
<Myrtti> ubuntulog seems to be missing from #ubuntu, has been for some time
<elky> probably since the split-o-rama last week
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> hi zerick
<zerick> Hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> zerick: how can we help you today=
<zerick> Myrtti: I see, this channel is not kind for support, isn't it?
<Myrtti> zerick: not really no, see /topic
<zerick> Myrtti: bytes!
<LjL> nibbles!
<Myrtti> boggles!
<bazhang> <riqdiiz> Need help Hi what's the actual'delete' key during a Unix session on a PDA with a trackball?
<bazhang> question of the day
<tonyyarusso> Ask him if 2002 is nice.
<jbroome> hahah
<bazhang> I would wager that ronald_ is ronald_m , a known issue
<bazhang> <||||||||||||||||> sup fools
<bazhang> and /amsg 'd to multiple channels
<Fuchs> what exactly did you expect from him? Now it is not as if he was very unknown on this network ... and yes, might need an eye on. Note that he is not very easy to deal with, being blunt might very well result in spamming.
<bazhang> yes, true. and he's gone as well now
<bazhang> I was wondering, the <disconnected by services> quit message: is that staff induced?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1723 users, 15 overflows, 1738 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1741 users, 16 overflows, 1757 limit))
<bazhang> <mustafa_> Ubuntu is extremly unstable since latest 12.10 installation. It is even unusable. Could anyone advise?
<bazhang> thats not vague at all
<bazhang> <ProtoPunk> I have an issue... I just installed Xubuntu and I am unable to find MS Paint
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-05
<ubottu> In ubottu, Honvai said: It is my falt of other humans
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (lunitik appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Honvai said: it is my of others humans falt
<jpds> Pardon.
<DJones> This possibly explains that ->  Honvai> wilee-nilee, I have been blocked from ubuntu-fi because there is not understood me
<Tm_T> DJones: he's our special case (:
<DJones> Ah well, pointed him at -irc anyway
<Myrtti> DJones: usually idoru seems to kill those anyway
<DJones> Myrtti: Yeah, its been klined
<DJones> Saw that after I've banned it, going to remove the ban in a minute
<HelpMyD> can someone unban me? /my bouncer
<HelpMyD> My bouncer is banned, not sure, if because of constant disconnection.
<HelpMyD> and rejoin again in the channel
<Pricey> HelpMyD: From what channel?
<HelpMyD> #ubuntu
<Pricey> @btlogin
<HelpMyD> ?
<HelpMyD> I have sent you a banned mask/host.
<Pricey> Thanks, will look.
<Pricey> That was just me failing at using one of our bots.
<HelpMyD> ok, am I unbanned?
<Pricey> I've not done anything yet.
<HelpMyD> Why not?
<HelpMyD> Whats ETA for unbanning/
<Pricey> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<HelpMyD> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<IdleOne> Pricey: what is the mask?
<HelpMyD> heh
<Pricey> HelpMyD: Just trying to figure out what went wrong. Will have to do it the long way!
<HelpMyD> I've PM'd you mask IdleOne
<HelpMyD> Pricey: ok, I can wait :)
<PriceChild> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<IdleOne> If I recall correctly that shell provider was banned due to a large amount of abuse in lack of response/support from the admins.
<IdleOne> s/in/and/
<HelpMyD> Which abuse?
<Pricey> IdleOne: There is a specific ban, not on the shell provider.
<HelpMyD> I didn't get any abuse complainant, and we monitor all our servers.
<IdleOne> hmm give me a minute to look closer
<Pricey> on the full hostname
<HelpMyD> Pricey: why dont you just /msg ChanServ UNBAN #ubuntu nick!user@host
<HelpMyD>  /cs help unban
<IdleOne> ok. So it looks like 26 March 2013 you joined #ubuntu seeking support, had a little bit of a poor attitude towards the volunteers in the channel, used some mild foul language, and then posted a link to some website that had nothing to do with Ubuntu support. You were also a tad impatient
<IdleOne> HelpMyD: because that is not how we do things.
<HelpMyD> ok
<Pricey> HelpMyD: I don't want to step on anyone's toes. :-) People don't always take it kindly if you reverse their decisions without consulting them.
<HelpMyD> IdleOne: I was mad because I didn't get support
<IdleOne> I can understand frustration but that is not an excuse for bad behaviour, especially when you have been asked to stop.
<Pricey> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<Pricey> @whoami
<IdleOne> HelpMyD: I am willing to remove the ban but I need you to agree to follow our channel guidelines before I do.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> you can read them there ^
<HelpMyD> I agree
<HelpMyD> and I know them already, I am 2 years on freenode.
<IdleOne> no way you read them in 16 seconds
<HelpMyD> wow
<HelpMyD> Registered : Apr 05 16:33:55 2011 (2 years, 0 weeks, 0 days, 20:54:37 ago)
<HelpMyD> Exactly 2 years :)
<IdleOne> if you knew them you would not have cursed in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> seeing how you are being uncooperative I think maybe it is best to leave the ban in place for a little longer
<HelpMyD> I am reading, but I already know them
<IdleOne> ok, so you are certain you can use #ubuntu and follow our guidelines?
<HelpMyD> Yes
<IdleOne> Thank you. have a good day.
<HelpMyD> thank
<HelpMyD> thanks
<IdleOne> Please remember to /part this channel.
<elky> "a tad impatient" is an understatement judging by that exchange.
<IdleOne> indeed :/
<Pricey> Impatient?
<IdleOne> telling you <HelpMyD> Pricey: why dont you just /msg ChanServ UNBAN #ubuntu nick!user@host
<IdleOne> that read as impatient
<elky> oh, i picked it before then
<Pricey> He was happy to ask in #ubuntu how to remove the ban and then come here to ask about it. I'd say that's quiet patient with the processes.
<Pricey> *quite
<IdleOne> as a BNC "founder" he should know better then to ban evade to find out how to get a ban removed.
<IdleOne> anyway, over now.
<Pricey> It is perhaps surprising that he knew about 'unban' but not 'flags'. Still, I am happy assuming good faith.
<elky> impatience is rarely malicious.
<Pricey> I don't suppose anyone could help me fix "<+Pricey> @login | < ubottu> Error: You are not identified"?
<elky> Pricey, did you expire from some groups perhaps?
<Pricey> I'm in the right groups on lp... irc nicks listed... identified to nickserv.
<elky> i'm out of ideas then.
<Pricey> I've a funny feeling it may have an out of date hostmask for me...
<Fuchs> /scloak Pricey ubuntu/member/pricechild
<Pricey> Fuchs: ubuntu... pdpc... ubuntu+pdpc... pricey/pricechild? Does ubottu even still identify users by hostmask?
<Fuchs> we just set an instance up, and I think that one does, but you can add new masks to it
<Fuchs> (given it is a supybot)
<Pricey> Also you'd fired me if I got someone to abuse services to hack my way into a user's bot.
<Pricey> *fire
<Pricey> I used to have admin rights to ubottu or one of its predecessors too. I suck.
<Fuchs> aww *comfortcuddles pricey*    let me look up that command
<Pricey> Could an admin '/msg ubottu user hostmask list pricechild' to see if my hostmask is up to date... then choose whether to update it or banish me please?
<Fuchs> plz2notbanish, Pricey is awesome
 * Fuchs shuts up
<elky> Pici might appear some time soon perhaps
 * Pici is here
<Pici> but ubottu is giving me an error
<Pricey> Pici: @login?
<Pici> <ubottu> Error: You may only retrieve your own hostmasks.
<elky> useful
<Pici> yes. very.
<IdleOne> are you typing pici or Pici ?
<IdleOne> case sensitive
<Pici> IdleOne: did you try turning it off and on again?
<Pricey> Are you sure its plugged in?
<Pici> anyway, I need to run to a meeting, ubottu's user registration has always confused me anyway.
<IdleOne> the other guy got banned for impatience, you people are just mean :(
<Pricey> Is jussi the admin? (Please check my user hostmask? I can't @login)
<tsimpson> @haveidentifymsg
<ubottu> identify-msg is Disabled
<tsimpson> @identifymsg
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> Pricey: try again
<tsimpson> sometimes identify-msg gets knocked off when the bot gets disconnected
<tsimpson> Pici: ^ too
<elky> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> works for me at least
<Pricey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> @btlogin
<Pricey> Awesome, thanks tsimpson.
<Pici> roaring rangtail
<Myrtti> ubuntulog is still missing?
<bazhang> <Honvai> How to install ubutnu in shell
<bazhang> spelling it correctly would be a good start
<bazhang> harris pretty much defines "impatient"
<bazhang> wasn't he the one who was doing that earlier, as well asking to be an op?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-06
<Ben64> if anyone is around, wutang has been reconnecting for ~20 mins
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hotgerl said: ubottu, that's because LinuxMint is better BECAUSE it's not a derivative of Ubuntu
<Pricey>  /msg'ing hotgerl...
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (hotgerl,)
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (skraito)
<harris> if there are only 39 ops why are there 53 here
<bazhang> ops for where
<harris> #ubuntu
<bazhang> this is for all core channels, not just #ubuntu
<harris> oh
<DJones> harris: This channel isn't just for #ubuntu ops, its covers a lot of core channels, Ubuntu-offtopic etc
<harris> ok
<harris> ill leave now so i dont get banned for being here
<harris> bye
<bazhang> <Quest> bazhang,  i really need most views in al lchannels
<bazhang> in reference to crossposting
<bazhang> * KobeBryant (~harris@ip68-99-140-136.ph.ph.cox.net)
<bazhang> I wonder if...
<bazhang>  harris is now known as KobeBryant
<bazhang> oh yeah
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ban djzn for insulting Lady Gaga.)
<IdleOne> don't do that ^
<Fuchs> what was the botabuse command again? ;)
<Flannel> !opabuse | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Leave the ops alone!
<IdleOne> that was opabuse
<bazhang>    it's !botabuse
<IdleOne> but the intent was to abuse the ops by abusing the bot.
<IdleOne> so, we need a !opbotabuse
<bazhang> !ladygaga
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladygaga
<Flannel> ubottu was merely a helpless pawn in IdleOne's plot to abuse the the operators.
<ubottu> Flannel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> wth
<Myrtti> kids.
<IdleOne> I haz them
<ubottu> In ubottu, viktorminator said: demn, I just want this freaking l2tp connection. This question is everrrywhere and all methods presented doesn't work (or all that I tried). I'm thinking about 12.04 LTS - Unity is killing me either =)
<IdleOne> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-07
<IdleOne> !guidelines > philocipher
<IdleOne> <philocipher> sorry I didn't know it was strictly business and no socializing.  may i please be unmuted?  (I recommend you unmute me)
<IdleOne> <philocipher> nonono you don't understand.  I highly recommend you unmute me now.  because if you don't, no big deal, you'll just have to deal with it in a few hours
<Jordan_U> Why couldn't they have just ended their comment without the childish threat?
<IdleOne> because on IRC we are all big tough guys
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 708 bans)
<bazhang> @mark #xubuntu jaysql] (~jaysql@unaffiliated/stafford): jaysql  crossposting, name calling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !freespeech is <reply> http://i.imgur.com/uoGNscv.png
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, smartboyhw_ said: ubottu: no !testers #kubuntu-devel is <reply>: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw_> Ops: please hold that factoid.
<Tm_T> hold?
<bazhang> as in dont deploy
<bazhang> <litecoin_messiah> is there a wubi offline alternative
<bazhang> <zAo^> Since I installed the official Gnome 3 PPA
<bazhang> official PPA? that seems like a contradiction
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<bazhang> poptart in #ubuntu
<bazhang> got him in PM to stop
<elky> pretty sure litecoin_messiah was trolling #bitcoin yesterday fwiw
<Mamarok> bazhang: there are official PPAs for Kubuntu, maintained by the Kubuntu devs
<elky> the lines between real repos and ppas is so blurred these days it's frustrating
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (jerry66)
<elky> klined
<ubottu> FlowRiser called the ops in #kubuntu (jacklk)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 711 bans)
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<bazhang> we need some kind of flashing tag for readers who miss both the !info package | nick and several people telling them in the repos
<bazhang> +it's
<Myrtti> if you area wondering, I'm basically calling a quiet bancruptcy on #ubuntu
<bazhang> Myrtti, thanks a lot
<IdleOne> Myrtti: we need *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* FloodBots handle the exempts for it
<Myrtti> IdleOne: if I'm not mistaken, it is banned already
<Myrtti> not quieted
<IdleOne> ah ok
<IdleOne> you're right
<IdleOne> I should have known better then to question you anyway :P
<Myrtti> you're right to question me
<IdleOne> +1 the thanks for taking care of this :)
<Myrtti> you get the benefit of not seeing how my irssi is screaming at me trying to set channel modes not in the mlock
<Myrtti> when I mispaste stuff
<Myrtti> anyway, please do some more culling of your own, I don't even know why I care enough to the little I did
<IdleOne> because deep down inside you know you still love us
<IdleOne> ?
<bazhang> that was not a little. it was a huge help
<Myrtti> you do realise what I did tho?
<bazhang> we may have to remove ikonia 's as he seems not to be in Ubuntu channels of late
<Myrtti> I removed all the quiets that were just ip based, that were shown done by wright.f.n
<bazhang> Myrtti, removed a ton of +q ?
<Myrtti> without going through the bantracker
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> I didn't even bother to check what they were about
<IdleOne> Myrtti: yup, that will help a lot.
<bazhang> we need to clear it out no matter what
<IdleOne> we can always reset if needed
<bazhang> the obvious issues can be re banned quieted etc if / when needed
<Tm_T> cleaning up now and then can't hurt much
<Myrtti> 9th birthday of the channel is soon, perhaps consider doing a proper ban bancruptcy?
<Myrtti> in which soon == 10 weeks
<Myrtti> Sunday June 16th
<Myrtti> establish a list of bans that need to stay, each op gets to nominate two bans that should stay (excluding namespace bans and webchat) and then the rest go
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> Myrtti: too many bans would stay perhaps
<Tm_T> or not enough
<Myrtti> well it was only a discussion starter
<Myrtti> obviously it needs to be discussed more
<Tm_T> yup
<bazhang> thats the 3rd or 4th time Quest has crossposted with several warnings
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu Quest multiple instances of crossposting, ignores multiple warnings not to do so there
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> We could just do a full purge and start over fresh or maybe save that for the 10th anniversary
<Quest> i checked the box to encrypt home at install of ubuntu ,if a theif gets the HD , boots from live cd, replaces /etc/shodow file with his own. boots up. logs as sudoer, changes all users password , can he get into the encryped /homes of users?
<IdleOne> Are you serious?
<IdleOne> I sent you a message about why I muted you, and you join here to ask a support question.
<Quest> ya..
<Quest> oh.
<Quest> iam new to irc
<Quest> this is my brothers nick
<Quest> muted means ban?
<jbroome> no, muted means you can't talk.  ban means ban
<IdleOne> if it meant ban we would not say mute.
<Quest> k
<IdleOne> Please stop asking the same questions in multiple Ubuntu channels. This is your last warning.
<Quest> no body answers. cant i get more audience?
<IdleOne> people are answering you in #ubuntu-server
<jbroome> Or you can be patient
<Quest> IdleOne,  no they are not.
<Quest> not really
<IdleOne> Yes, they are.
<Quest> jbroome,  i text with intervals
<Quest> IdleOne,  those are not answers
<IdleOne> How do you know?
<Quest> iam looking at them?
<IdleOne> So if you know the answers are wrong why are you asking the question?
<Quest> ok. nevermind. you guys know ubuntu well. why dont you answer my question
<Quest> i checked the box to encrypt home at install of ubuntu ,if a theif gets the HD , boots from live cd, replaces /etc/shodow file with his own. boots up. logs as sudoer, changes all users password , can he get into the encryped /homes of users?
<IdleOne> new to IRC but has multiple clients
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (wutang)
<h00k> I was just following up on that :/
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-31
<rww> anyone care to explain the concept of "signal to noise ratio" to botsu in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<rww> clearly i am not doing a good job of it
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> kyubutsu seems immune to facts
<jose> hey guys! On behalf on the classroom team I'd like to invite any op around here to host a classroom session for Open Week about the IRC team, maybe about how to contribute if you're not an op?
<jose> we've had something like that in the past <http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/02/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t17:00>, but it'd be nice if we could have another one for this cycle
<rww> I'd volunteer Myrtti but she seems to have escaped
<jose> hmm, maybe if I don't have any volunteers I can email her?
<rww> nope, I think she's busy IRL
 * rww ponders potential victims
<jose> :P
<rww> HI PHUNYGUY
<IdleOne> I'm sure an email would be acceptable
 * jose points a gun at not-so-phunyguy
<jose> well, if any of you guys are willing to give a hand with that, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek has the open slots on the schedule - you are totally welcome to PM me or email me at jose@ubuntu.com :)
<jose> don't want to get kicked, so o/
<IdleOne> thank you jose
<jose> s/kicked/removed/
<jose> thanks to you, IdleOne!
<rww> jose: perhaps email ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com and see what turns up
<jose> rww: will do
<rww> It's April 22nd through 24th, 1500 to 2000 UTC each day, for anyone else who was wondering.
<rww> so I can't do it even if I wanted to, because work
 * phunyguy glares at rww
<phunyguy> hmm yeah that timeframe is a bit rough for me as well.  7 to midnight EDT
<Flannel> phunyguy: 2000 UTC is midnight EDT?
<phunyguy> yeah, the site I used got it backwards
<phunyguy> it told me I was in Georgia (automatically) but the country, not the state.
<phunyguy> weird.
<phunyguy> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/convert_time_in_UTC.aspx
<phunyguy> not even a dropdown to select location.  It just assumed GA.  There is a list off to the side, but that is the starting location, not converted.
<phunyguy> so it will be 11AM - 4PM
<phunyguy> still not something I can commit to.
<Flannel> phunyguy: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20140422T15&ah=5
<phunyguy> nice.
<phunyguy> I was actually looking for that
<phunyguy> still weird that site assumed GA, but picked the country vs the state
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> jpds, rww: check <Tijuanense> 's link
<Ben64> or his language
<Ben64> or both, or neither and trust me
<jpds> Ben64: I opted for the latter at that point.
<rww> did the same thing 2.5 hours ago apparently.
<Ben64> oh, i didn't see that one
<rww> me either, i was /lastlog'ing as jpds banned
<Ben64> and apparently, anantaa is spamming people via privmsg
<Ben64> Mar 30 2014 22:59:54 <anantaa>	show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<rww> yeah, they're an ircap spambot, forwarded from #ubuntu
<rww> !staff
<rww> wuy
<rww> wut **
<Ben64> this is the only channel i'm on with anantaa
<Flannel> rww: Delete all the factoids.
<rww> !-staff
<rww> Flannel: mhm
<Pricey> rww: ?
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (o------)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-01
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, scam3r said: ! zubuntu when is it being released..? as i am too lazy to google it...
<bazhang> troll overrun in #u
<bazhang> <FreewheelinFrank> <qin>actually no, we are communicating telpathetically
<ubottu> vanishing called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> Pricey: in re: "?": about three lines above that was a note about a spambot, which y'all got around to k-lining about 15 hours later
<rww> 18 *
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (posting porn)
<bazhang> <snardbafu1ator>
<IdleOne> yup
<elky> yeah i don't think playing with defamation/impersonator trolls like you do with hfsplus is at all smart
<bazhang> <bobfox> no idea man.
<bazhang> <bobfox> hitler joined i think.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ksuhku,)
<bazhang> second time in less than a week he's spammed that
<Flannel> Oh?
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> Did we warn him last time?
<bazhang> yes
<Flannel> @mark ksuhku #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Oh yeah, it's even in my /lastlog.
<Pricey> rww: Glad we could help!
<k1l> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<DJones> 19:49 < akiva-mobile> hey can we get a mod in #ubuntu-on-air. bin_bash needs a boot, and Jono asked for it.
<DJones> Reposed from #ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> need a mod in #ubuntu-on-air
<akiva-mobile> jono needs to boot bin_bash
<k1l> akiva-mobile: he already left
<akiva-mobile> Wow; you guys are efficient :P
<DJones> akiva-mobile: Nah,much as we'd hope to pre-empt issues, 99/100 times its people like you that give trolls hints that they're in the wrong place
<akiva-mobile> DJones, I do my best
<DJones> Thats always appreciated
<akiva-mobile> DJones, hes back
<akiva-mobile> k1l can he be booted
<akiva-mobile> yah he needs to go
<DJones> Its being looked at by the ops
<DJones> When did #ubuntu-trollpit get forwarded to #ubuntu-on-air in 5 minutes watching, I can't see how its !coc compliant
<akiva-mobile> well its over; for some reason i thought Jono was going to do another hour. Anyways~
<akiva-mobile> there is actually an ubuntu-trollpit?
<akiva-mobile> funny.
<DJones> akiva-mobile: Not, just my own generic term for ubuntu's troll community
<akiva-mobile> DJones, imagining is the first step to making something a reality.
<rww> (test post please ignore)
<rww> !ping > rww,
<rww> didn't think so
<bazhang> the "root" master is having problems? how ironic
<k1l> yep
<bazhang> lubuntu is the same as ubuntu in getting a network afair
<k1l> and its not like i asked for more specific info a while ago. but he is busy ranting how not working lubuntu is
<k1l> yeo, they use the same NM as ubuntu
<bazhang> did he even ifup the nic? sounds just like problem seeking with looking for an answer
<k1l> i would start with rfkill list and dmesg/lspci
<bazhang> sounds sensible
<k1l> BCM4312 that is the issue
<k1l> Jordan_U: i would look at rfkill list, if its not a simple hardware-switch or fn-key issue
<k1l> hi akiva-mobile, Ben64, Guest25426; is there something we can do for you?
<akiva-mobile> k1l, is that code for leave?
<k1l> yeah, we have a not-idle policy in here. so if there is not anything to solve/discuss i would ask you to part this channel
<k1l> !away > Thorium220
<k1l> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<Mamarok_> gah, sorry, I got net problems, will try to get my nick bach ASAP
<Unit193> AlanBell, hggdh: ^ is also an OP in #kubuntu (And -offtopic.) might want to give +V
<SuckAWein> I was quieted upon entry when I joined the #ubuntu channel
<bazhang> correct
<SuckAWein> I would kindly like to request to have this mode taken off me
<k1l_> SuckAWein: do you have something to tell about or are you just again joining for makting trouble?
<SuckAWein> ...no
<bazhang> it wont be changed
<SuckAWein> I'm quite serious
<bazhang> so am I
<SuckAWein> all I did when I joined was commend ubuntu in favor of debian
<SuckAWein> because the channel ops in #debian are not polite people
<SuckAWein> that is all
<k1l_> SuckAWein: did you read the guidelines that are meant for the ubuntu channels?
<bazhang> thats not so
<bazhang> please part the channel at this time SuckAWein
<k1l_> if not come back after you read them and you know why you got muted
<SuckAWein> bazhang: lol you're such a retard with all the bans and mutes you've placed in #ubuntu channels and #defocus it's hilarious how GeorgeTorwell hasn't eaten you for breakfast yet
<k1l_> ok, SuckAWein i think that proves the point why you need to stay away from the ubuntu channels.
<SuckAWein> dude bazhang is known to the world, he's almost as famous as Metaleer
<bazhang> there is nothing further to discuss SuckAWein , please exit the channel at this time, thanks.
<SuckAWein> or infamous I guess
<bazhang> lordie
<jpds> Quite.
<rww> yes?
<bazhang> he's not even in #debian
<bazhang> "they're not helping"
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-02
<jpds> !best
<jpds> wut.
<bazhang> <sadpuppy> that was english newbie
<bazhang> being random, again
<bazhang> o-nay
<k1l> ah, one is secom. and the guest-XXXXXX guys were him, too
<Pricey> ikonia: I think that was a little unfair on both of them.
<DJones> Pricey: You'll have to tell him via pm, he's not in this channel
<Pricey> He really isn't...
<Pricey> Why's that then?
<DJones> I guess personal choice
<DJones> At least it shows you're not being lazy using tab complete, you even typed the ":" at the end of his nick :)
<Pricey> DJones: I tab-completed in #ubuntu, then swapped here.
<DJones> Heh, you should have taken the credit,nobody would have known
<Pricey> Considering he's still banning people in #ubuntu, I find it a bit irksome that they're not in the ops channel if that's the standard escalation path.
<h00k> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<h00k> !ubuntuone is <reply> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<ubottu> But ubuntuone already means something else!
<h00k> no !ubuntuone is <reply> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<h00k> I need coffee
<Pici> !no ubuntuone is <reply> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> indeed.
<h00k> oh, you start one with a bang
<h00k> oh lawd
 * h00k scurries off to fill mug
<h00k> Good news, everyone
<h00k> I'm set.
<AlanBell> valorie: you are now voiced in here :)
<Pici> The Moon is Waxing Crescent (11% of Full)
<k1l_> !guidelines > CryptoServ[Crypt
<Jordan_U> In my opinion pdq's question in #ubuntu was acceptable. They asked a very narrow question, what is the default contents of a specific file in a stock Ubuntu installation. That they wanted that info for their Arch installation only becomes a problem if they follow up asking why the Ubuntu default didn't work for them.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Thus I helped, and I'm in another channel with him, helping.  I agree, and have answered those type of questions in #xubuntu, they are asking what the default for Xubuntu is, they'll translate to their system.
<k1l_> Jordan_U: +1
<valorie> thanks, AlanBell
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-03
<somsip> you know that @unopaste does mute anyone even after it says that it will, right?
<somsip> *doesn't
<Unit193> It muted the guy right before it said its message.
<somsip> ok
<rww> AlanBell: unopaste's mute text has a comma splice :( :( :'(
<valorie> grammar police to the front of the class!
<ubottu> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-server (guoos, privmsg spamming)
<IdleOne> another ircap ident
<k1l> iswop: hi
<rww> Yeah, I think I will switch the banforward on ircap to a straight ban.
<k1l> optrusty: hi, can we help you?
<optrusty> oh I was looking at the how to be an op
<pleia2> optrusty: documentation for requirements and application process are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<optrusty> thanks bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: stow is a nifty program used to manage a /usr/local/ hierarchy.  It keeps all the programs separate, so you can install and remove them without playing the "which program does that file belong to" game. http://www.gnu.org/software/stow
<Jordan_U> I asked someone to join a more appropriate channel, and they did! Today is a good day.
<optrusty> hi I requested an application for the #ubuntu channel
<optrusty> so what do i do now I requested an application can some one help me
<phunyguy> yeah, you didn't read that page at all, huh...
<optrusty> I did
<phunyguy> you may want to read it again.  It highlights the entire process.
<phunyguy> operator application process -> #2 and #3
<optrusty> what do you mean
 * phunyguy wanders off
<optrusty> If you go look at launch pad I am requesting to join the team
<valorie> optrusty: have you fulfilled all the requirements on the page you were given?
<phunyguy> I am looking on the launchpad page, and you have not applied.
<optrusty> yes
<phunyguy> oh wait, my bad, was looking at the wrong one
<optrusty> #ubuntu on the pending side Yafeat Alemayhu
<phunyguy> optrusty: bottom line, you have to wait.  There is a process for this, which in some cases, can take months.
<optrusty> oh
<phunyguy> if you look close, you will see, I am also on that pending list. :)
<valorie> it's all there on the page
<phunyguy> for that channel anyway.
<valorie> or the links off that page
<optrusty> is it that introductory course
<optrusty> ok
<optrusty> oh ya can you please help a spanish user is pasting this link on private chat and wont leave me alone
<phunyguy> optrusty: what is the name?
<phunyguy> optrusty: also, there isn't much we can to do prevent private message spam.  It should be taken up with #freenode.
<optrusty> iswop
<phunyguy> optrusty: that person has been banforwarded here, they are in the channel.
<ikonia> optrusty: do you need something from this channel ?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-04
<Soul-Sing>  Hi, does anyone know what channel launchpad uses within Freenode?
<Unit193> #launchpad
<jussi> Soul-Sing: #launchpad
<Soul-Sing>  I am refused to enter the room than..:/
<Soul-Sing> why is that?
<Unit193> Hrm, nothing looks like it'd prevent you...
<jussi> Soul-Sing: what is the message you get when trying to enter?
<Soul-Sing> moment please
<Soul-Sing> * larich.oftc.net zet modus op +n #launchpad
<Soul-Sing> * larich.oftc.net zet modus op +t #launchpad
<Soul-Sing> * ChanServ verwijdert kanaal-operator status van Soul-Sing
<Unit193> That's OFTC.
<DJones> Soul-Sing: Thats not freenode, that looks like you're connecting to  oftc.net
<Soul-Sing> verwijdert = remove(s)
<bazhang> try /join #launchpad
<Soul-Sing> wow, thats not clever sorry..:/
<Soul-Sing> yeah, sorry again
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Guest60641 spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (zipper posting inappropriate link)
<k1l> just kicked him from #u for bad advice
<IdleOne> they quit
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-05
<HappyNewYear13> IdleOne, until when is the mute?
<HappyNewYear13> friend
<IdleOne> 4EVA!!!
<IdleOne> kidding :)
<HappyNewYear13> you are my friend
<IdleOne> if you agree to use #ubuntu for Ubuntu support and not for just any topic because "#ubuntu has a lot of smart people" then I'll remove the mute
<HappyNewYear13> of course i agree to that!
<HappyNewYear13> and everything you want!
<IdleOne> also please make sure you read the guidelines that are linked in the channel topic of all ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> !guidelines | for your convenience here they are
<ubottu> for your convenience here they are: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HappyNewYear13> i'm sorry, it's friday night, so i thought things were a bit loose
<IdleOne> it's saturday in some parts of the world. Not sure how that changes the purpose of an irc channel
<IdleOne> Just to be clear. You agree to follow the channel guidelines for using ubuntu channels?
<HappyNewYear13> IdleOne, yep :)
<IdleOne> you are now no longer muted in #ubuntu. Leave this place and be useful :)
<HappyNewYear13> thank you friend :) IdleOne
<elky> someone should buy that kid a calendar though.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, thutson66 said: !touch? What is that? Sorry if i ask too many questions
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hannolom said: ubottu: the dwa-132 is not on the list? now what?
<bazhang> possible incoming to -ot: phoness
<bazhang> super bad news
<IdleOne> Can't wait till he joins here to have our ops removed
<Flannel> What?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-06
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (SeaSki)
<bazhang> <SeaSki> KDE MASTER RACE
<bazhang> <neo_> well, it doesn't matter. Ban evasion technique will work fine.
<bazhang> from PM
<bazhang> he felt that redtube,snowden, mint, his isp speed were all on topic
<rww> looks like they want to lose -ot too
<valorie> too many red pills, maybe
<rww> of the matrix or reddit variety?
<valorie> I was thinking matrix because: neo
<rww> oic
 * valorie doesn't have time to read reddit
<rww> for the best
<rww> bazhang: redirected him here from #ubuntu-offtopic, yvw
<bazhang> the kde master race guy?
<bazhang> oh wait, we have jussi already
<elky> no, the one you're oppressing according to -ot
<bazhang> neo!
<elky> dingdingding
<rww> 06:37:22 < neo_> Russia is gonna annex China, and that will infuriate bazhang.
<rww> for your amusement
<elky> you do indeed seem to be putin if i'm skimming this even remotely accuratley
<elky> accurately*
<elky> so um, congratulations?
<bazhang> putin on the ritz
<bazhang> too soon?
<rww> is there a Ritz in Ukraine?
<bazhang> ok
<elky> yeah i'm missing the reference i think
<bazhang> crimea river
<elky> oh
<neo_> bazhang is a fucking dick that he will ban Russia for annexing China with his crummy toffee finger.
<elky> ok, noted.
<elky> anything else?
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops neo_ officially noted for the record
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<neo_> Yeah, noted it for real?
<neo_> ah ok
<bazhang> hi
<neo_> I was helping numerous of people on Ubuntu channel.. and he perm banned me for going off-topic.
<neo_> He's a ban freak.
<bazhang> hardly a perma, and not a ban
<neo_> Go ban Russia if you're that uptight.
<elky> neo_: please don't link pornographic content in our channels.
<neo_> they asked for it
<valorie> wow
<neo_> he was being sarcastic and I provided his request.
<rww> he got kicked before you did so
<elky> neo_: that's not a reasonable excuse. We have our expected behaviour described in the guidelines in the topic.
<neo_> There ya - it was my natural response.
<neo_> there ya go
<neo_> Blame him, not me.
<elky> well you're the controller of your own behaviour
<rww> as you are a human and not a lower-order animal, we expect you to keep your natural responses in check here
<neo_> Why are you being self-righteous?
<elky> and i'd appreciate you promising to not post porn again in our channels, no matter what someone asks for
<rww> if you are in fact a dog or something, I'll need a note from your owner
<neo_> I don't post porn in any channel. That guy was asking for it. But, okay, for the sake of your own self-righteousness  - I will not post porn URLs again.
<rww> even if someone else asks for it?
<neo_> Ban him before it happens.
<neo_> Is that hard to do?
<rww> He got kicked before you responded, so...
<elky> neo_: we can't predict the future.
<neo_> Good.
<neo_> Now we understand eachother.
<rww> Are you going to post porn if someone else asks for it?
<neo_> No.
<elky> ok, then since you're not banned, are you done here?
<rww> elky: they're +q
<elky> i am technically correct :P
<neo_> How long are you planning to censor me?
<rww> elky: missing the point though, since they're trying to resolve their +q :P
<neo_> White-washed pharisees.
<elky> neo_: you should probably read the guidelines linked from the topic to avoid future issues first
<neo_> There was no guideline when I first joined in.
<elky> although, if you're going to start throwing in namecalling, we can wait a few days
<rww> ChanServ sent a link to them to you. If you didn't get that, you should probably fix your IRC client too.
<neo_> There ya go.
<neo_> I will read the guideline and adhere to the policy.
<neo_> Ok? Happy now?
<elky> i will be when you've read it.
<neo_> hrm
<neo_> i didn't get it
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<neo_> I didn't know.
<elky> though if you can't see topics of channels, you are going to have issues in other places
<rww> 06:50:31 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Entrymsg   : Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<neo_> See? How am I held accountable for my own action if I didn't know about it in the first place?
<neo_> I didn't see it in off-topic channel as well
<rww> You got sent that. The ToS links to the guidelines, as does the channel topic.
<neo_> Depending on which IRC client you use.
<rww> Probably better if we just get this over with and say "okay" rather than prolonging it.
<rww> If your IRC client is broken, that's your problem. You're still responsible for it.
<neo_> Blaming people huh?
<neo_> Wow.
<neo_> Customer service you are.
<rww> For posting porn in #ubuntu because they didn't read channel guidelines? Yep.
<elky> customers give money...
<elky> you don't.
<rww> Now, are you going to play nice, or keep arguing about this?
<neo_> That's not for you to decide. For your sake: I will play nice.
<neo_> bye
<rww> Good. Go read guidelines and tell elky you have and that you'll follow them, and then we can all quit with this... or that.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops neo_ attempted ban resolution, failed because user is not good at responsibility
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> honestly ikonia
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> you'd think I know nothing about ubuntu or linux
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> what ?
<bazhang> "it's a directory"
<ikonia> you just told a guy "cat would work on a directory"
<bazhang> JHC
<ikonia> JHC ?
<elky> blasphemy
<ikonia> (sorry I don't know all the phrases)
<bazhang> telling someone to "get on with it"
<ikonia> because he's messing around telling stories
<ikonia> just type what you're told to type
<bazhang> not everyone is tech savvy
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> so type what you're told to type
<ikonia> rather than tell a story
<bazhang> and require a bit of patience
<ikonia> I am patient
<bazhang> hehehehehe
<bazhang> the very model of it
<ikonia> no idea if you're being sarcastic or not
<bazhang> "get on with it" and patient dont often collide
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with telling someone to get on with it
<ikonia> that doesn't mean you are not patient
<ikonia> that means I'm not interested in your story - type the command
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with patience
<ikonia> I'm patient and will hand hold people through problems without an issue
<ikonia> I however have no interest in this guys stories or waffle
<ikonia> he wants help - he's in a help channel, take the help
<jussi> bazhang: joke wasnt funny. :/
<bazhang> they cant all be gems!
<bazhang> so it was arm
<ikonia> an excellent spot
<ikonia> but also begs the question what distro he was running
<ikonia> as it was not ubuntu
<bazhang> chrubuntu
<ikonia> he was asked that and specfically said "no"
<bazhang> I saw that somewhere in the backscroll
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-30
<gitlub> whats there to discuss?
<phunyguy> Your persistent ban evasion.
<gitlub> dont know what you are talking about
<phunyguy> no?
<gitlub> seems like im in some prison break movie
<phunyguy> yep, thought so.
<gitlub> is it?
<gitlub> you should stop watching so many movies if you let them get to you
<gitlub> you start mistaking them for reallity
<phunyguy> and you should stop evading bans.  Find another place to chat.  believe me, it is much easier for me to ban an IP than it is for you to get a new IP just to chat.
<gitlub> i dont want to find another channel
<gitlub> that one is perfectly fine
<phunyguy> Then don't.  But you still need to stay out.
<gitlub> why?
<phunyguy> Because you can't play nice with others/.
<phunyguy> also, is that you too?
<gitlub> just lift the ban so we can all go back being lovely to each others
<phunyguy> is wihte you too?
<gitlub> why you asking?
<phunyguy> thought so.
<gitlub> lol you just banned some poor bastard
<phunyguy> what?
<phunyguy> how do you know?
<phunyguy> you aren't in the channel
<phunyguy> joke's on you, pal.
<gitlub> you said though so
<gitlub> so you havent banned him?
<phunyguy> nice try.
<gitlub> how your so smart i wanna grow up to be just like you
<phunyguy> Everyone should strive to.
<gitlub> roflol
<gitlub> and full of your self too
<bazhang> gitlub, please exit the channel at this time
<gitlub> fascists
<bazhang> ?
<gitlub> pigs
<bazhang> gitlub, the issue has been resolved for the time being, please exit the channel, thanks
<gitlub> im no sheep
<cartwright> hey could someone do me the favor of banning me from #ubuntu
<cartwright> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@unaffiliated/cantstanya
<cartwright> just that
<Pici> Why?
<cartwright> why not?
<Pici> We don't ban on request.
<cartwright> why not?
<cartwright> Just do me the favor, it's not unreasonable
<Pricey> This isn't the first time you've asked is it cartwright?
<cartwright> probably
<Pricey> cartwright: What's the issue? Are you going to explode?
<cartwright> maybe, not sure yet
<Pricey> Sounds terrible.
<cartwright> indeed, nevertheless, mind doing me the favor?
<cartwright> Pricey: that a no bud?
<cartwright> hbu, Pici
<Pici> No thanks
<cartwright> okay
<Pricey> cartwright: Can you /ignore me please?
<cartwright> Pici: why not though
<cartwright> Pricey: done, but my client has /ignore aliased to something that highlights your messages.
<cartwright> just an fyi
<cartwright> hey Pici don't be rude, at least elaborate on your rationale
<cartwright> hrm okay
<phunyguy> Isn't it nap time?
<cartwright> not yet
<cartwright> hey phunyguy you're still alive huh
<cartwright> nice
<cartwright> nap time
<teward|web> [13:03] <jczxkvdxds> im writing trojan application which connect to irc channel  <-- can someone keep an eye in #ubuntu?
<teward|web> oop k1l_ is on it
<bazhang> aye aye eyes peeled
<teward|web> coincidental timing i poke here
<teward|web> thanks
<rww> reporting to staff just in case they start up elsewhere
<bazhang> @random wrongchannel HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<k1l_> seems you dont like hurd that much? :)
<tenguix> package libuuid1:amd64 2.25.1-3ubuntu4.1 cannot be configured because libuuid1:i386 is at a different version (2.25.1-3ubuntu4): What do I need to do?
<bazhang> tenguix, ask in #ubuntu ?
<tenguix> My bad.
<teward> i think sdgdfgfdsg needs quieted or talked to - looks like they're taunting hacking and/or advertising things in channel
<teward> https://pbin.dark-net.net/view/raw/12c50501 <-- log excerpt
<Unit193> idoru'd
<teward> was about to say that XD
<teward> should keep eyes peeled though because they might come back
<teward> (esp. if idoru'd and they're a spammerbot)
<teward> wow k1l_ is on top of things before i even poke here lol
<teward> i may as well just go away and let you guys handle everything xD
<k1l_> maybe one needs to give ops even a chance to act before :)
<k1l_> looking at the whole hacking trolling today there might be some channel or website that started something
<ubottu> In ubottu, delhivery_ said: it's saying ajay2611 is already in use
<Pici> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-31
<k1l> <dadis> The action all happens at the keyboard. Thats where the intelligence lies. Tilers force you into keyboard mode increasing productivity and brain power.
<phunyguy> sounds legit
<phunyguy> Because you totally don't waste time hunting for what you want to do on the keyboard
<k1l> seems some users are already born with that :)
<elky> phunyguy: data entry is that way actually. tab instead of pointy is faster
<phunyguy> after you are used to it, yes
<phunyguy> but data entry is also very focused, and repetitive.
<phunyguy> I wouldn't classify a tiling setup as that.
<elky> you'll probably find that's where his theory is coming from though
<phunyguy> meh
<elky> he may not even know himself. probably just repeating what he's been told
<somsip> !brain link is throwing an error. I know it's a website thing rather than an IRC thing, but should someone be told? http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=server
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, somsip said: !brain link is throwing an error. I know it's a website thing rather than an IRC thing, but should someone be told? http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=server
<IdleOne> Pici, tsimpson ^
<IdleOne> thanks somsip
<somsip> np
<bazhang> <svetlana> I am testing how openrc works. It's packaged, therefore it's supported.
<bazhang> what is this, gentoo?
<bazhang> @random dontwork systemd
<ubottu> systemd
<bazhang> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<bazhang> ifconfig is still there though afaik
<ikonia> I still use it - better output
<ikonia> but ip is a better tool
<bazhang> does "it's packaged, therefore it's supported" extend through all the repos
<bazhang> eg using aircrack
<k1l_> imho we dont support the typical aircrack support in #u, which is "how can i hack my neighbours wifi. erm i meant my wifi"
<k1l_> if someone wants to do serious pentesting he needs to get a clue what he is doing anyway.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> theres an aircrack channel, and I think they dont either
<bazhang> "how can I instll kali tools in ubuntu" repeated about 6-7 times
<ikonia> the aircrack channel does not tollerate lack of knowledge/sense
<ikonia> it's actually got some serious users in there who do not tolerate the "I want to crack my friends wifi" attitude
<bazhang> I wonder if kali also bans root irc
<bazhang> iirc backtrack did
<k1l_> yes, that is the reason all that users come to #u
<ikonia> yes it does
<ikonia> kali do not want new / inexperinced users
<ikonia> they are trying to be a serious tool
<ikonia> so don't want inexperiencd users wasting their time
<DJones> k1l_: You may need to change that ban forward, its continuing with a slightly different host, changed to Laris!undead@ now
<k1l_> o_O, is he doing that on purpose?
<DJones> Not sure
<k1l_> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<k1l_> seems like services hav lag
<k1l_> *have
<k1l_> c0mrade: hi, how can we help you?
<Pici> Theres a ban forward in place, that might be wide
<k1l_> 50655 ?
<Unit193> Ban against c0mrade*!*@*$#ubuntu-ops
<k1l_> looking into bantrack i can understand why that was set.
<c0mrade> Um.
<c0mrade> You can help by unsetting the ban.
<IdleOne> c0mrade: promise to be a good user.
<IdleOne> or at least give it a sincere effort
<IdleOne> c0mrade: agreed?
<IdleOne> c0mrade: I'd like to finish eating my lunch so please agree to try and follow the !guidelines so we can remove the ban and go on with our lives
<elky> IdleOne: go have your lunch. he was abandoned 2 hours ago, he's probably off doing the same. i'll keep an eye for him
<IdleOne> ah ok
<elky> c0mrade: when you return, can you give https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines a read so you know how to avoid future bans, and then ping me.
<genii> k1l_: Whups, now I see you already did !br there
<k1l_> not the first time for him
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> k1l: Beat me to it
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-01
<rww> randomly, I note that lucid goes EOL at the end of this month
<rww> prepare your party hats
<k1l> end of april. or was it end of march already?
<rww> it's april in UTC now :P
<rww> Wed Apr  1 00:15:54 UTC 2015
<k1l> its already 2:15 in here :)
<phunyguy> is it a specific day? or just April Fool's day?
<bazhang> the day the music died
<rww> phunyguy: April 30th
<rww> Today is Sweetmorn, the 18th day of Discord in the YOLD 3181
<bazhang> I read that as YOLO
<phunyguy> ahh I misunterstood
<Unit193> The Moon is Waxing Gibbous (89% of Full)
<hggdh> "waxing gibbous" sounds like some sort of illness ("I am sorry to say, you have waxing gibbous", and pandemonium starts)
<hggdh> and then you know somebody will be sitting shiva for you very soon...
<TrojanFon> Hi i have problem with banned static ip
<TrojanFon> Anyone can help me ?
<k1l_> bazhang: duckey is the one going rounds with the homosexual bash script thingy trying to stirr up something
<bazhang> k1l_, he was banned in ##linux for very good reason, I just scrolled up there
<bazhang> offtopic ops should have a heads up for him
<k1l_> i can image just from the way he behaved in #u
<k1l_> *imagine
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> zacwalls , very bad news
<k1l_> yeah, that name rings the bells
<chu> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> gesundheit!
<bazhang> err welcome!
<k1l_> hi YungPete, how can we help you?
<YungPete> I was trying to contact dpm about the ubuntu translation-s meeting scheduled tomorrow at 4pm UTC. Is this happening ? 'cos I can't contact him ?
<k1l_> this is the channel for the ubuntu core channel ops team. maybe you better ask in the translation team channel
<k1l_> #ubuntu-translators  should be the channel
<YungPete> He's not answering his pings .. You should know whether or ot , this, http://imgur.com/QGSSYMH is confirmed or naye ?
<rww> Ubuntu's IRC team doesn't manage #ubuntu-meeting's schedule.
<YungPete> Well I dont know if this is bull or not, just sayin'
<Pici> YungPete: He was just talking in #ubuntu-community-team about 2 hours ago, and his idle time is about that long, likely he is off doing other things.
<genii> Hm, fridge has the meeting listed for 3pm UTC not 4pm
<YungPete> So how should I inquire as o; if this is genuine ?
<Pici> Send him a PM and wait.
<YungPete> k
<YungPete> leaves
 * elky facepalms
<bazhang> <SysAdmin7> Any1 need help?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-02
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest1062)
<xedot> i was directed here since:
<xedot> [12:38:54] #F'#ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<xedot> could someone help me?
<xedot> ive never been to the ubuntu chan (that i remember)
<genii> xedot: On March 5 you were in there, it looks like you had some script that pulls random quotes off of bash.org and puts them in the channel. You were asked to turn it off but the spam continued. You were then removed.
<genii> xedot: Additionally, some of the quotes were Not Safe For Work and so inappropriate to the content rules of the channel.
<xedot> what?
<xedot> can you show me logs?
<genii> xedot: Sure. Give me a couple minutes
<genii> xedot: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/05/%23ubuntu.html   ..if you search for your nickname you will find it
<xedot> ok i see it now
 * xedot was goin thru his own logs
<xedot> thats so weird
<xedot> i'd forgotten i even had that .mrc still loaded
<xedot> can i pm you?
<genii> xedot: It is better that instead we discuss here in the channel so that the other operators can see
<xedot> oh
<xedot> ok
<xedot> if i remove it from my client could i be let back in please?  it was purely unintentional, i assure you
<genii> xedot: I will remove it sometime before the next hour, as I have time from my regular work. Try again to enter in about 45 to 50 minutes
<xedot> ok, thank you so much....and again, i am sorry
<genii> xedot: You should be able to enter #ubuntu now.
<genii> @comment 66524 User agrees not to use the script in the channel. Removed.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> xedot: Please also exit this channel unless you have further questions or issued which require moderator assistance :)
<xedot> ah ok yea sry
<hggdh> can someone with ops access on -meeting please kick & ban FatBack?
<hggdh> [FatBack] (~Fat@cpe-76-189-106-172.neo.res.rr.com): Fat Back
<Unit193> Hit -motu and -devel too, and rww isn't here.
<k1l_> ubuntu members do have access there too, hggdh
<hggdh> for whatever reason I am unable to gain ops there. Something hosed on my setup here
<hggdh> well. worked on -desktop
<hggdh> whatever happened, I suddenly got ops on -meeting. I guess chanserv was busy elsewhere
<Unit193> hggdh: Danke.  -motu too? :)
<hggdh> going there
<hggdh> Unit193: bitte
<hggdh> Unit193: done
<k1l_> same guy as [FrogLeg] (~Frog@rrcs-98-101-157-150.midsouth.biz.rr.com): Frog Leg yesterday
<hggdh> new personality for HFS+?
<k1l_> hi totem, how can we help you?
 * hggdh really, really, has to fix macros
<totem> oh ok
<popey> how come randoms can set the /topic in -touch?
<Unit193> No t cmode.
<k1l_> the channel is not set +t
<k1l_> which is fine for channels where users should be able to
<popey> thanks for setting it correctly k1l_
<k1l_> iirc that troll last days was the only issue so far on the topic.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-03
<IdleOne> +t set in -touch
<k1l> <Foxhoundz> your os is unstable :[
<k1l> last time he was complaining ubuntu did use a old stable weechat version. seems you cant do anything right
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Warsh1234)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-04
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (G^Hehe)
<KatelynTaylor> hi
<KatelynTaylor> how can i be an op
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements is a good place to start, KatelynTaylor
<KatelynTaylor> Would if i am a well known troll?
<KatelynTaylor> my name is katelyn taylor
<Unit193> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Unit193> !canibeananop
<Unit193> :P
<Unit193> Someone needs poked in #u.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (egregius)
<elky> valorie: i have to go out soon :-/
<elky> this quantum  guy is going to PM people with sob stories and begging for attention
<valorie> sounds lovely elky
<valorie> please go out and have fun or be productive or whatever
<elky> pretty sure i had to tell him last time that we're not a companion service
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I very rarely allow PMs
<Unit193> elky: Can you update the ops factoid for that channel?  see -irc?
<elky> later, we're walking out the door now
<elky> ciao
<Unit193> Byebye.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-05
<daftykins> resident troll is back in #ubuntu - can a permanent ban be made this time? ~prototype@75-115-16-3.res.bhn.net
<ubottu> ianorlin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * phunyguy grumbles
<phunyguy> got it daftykins, thanks
<daftykins> np
<Unit193> Asking in +1 how to get unbanned.
<Flannel> send him here
<phunyguy> They already left
<Flannel> even better.
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> we have an annoying user in #ubuntu
<ikonia> what's teh issue ?
<ikonia> I don't see him speaking until you called him a dick
<Kartagis> can I paste here?
<Kartagis> 2 lines
<ikonia> sure
<Kartagis> [14:40:18] <jazzzx> I heard you roll your shit in little balls of twit.
<Kartagis> [14:42:05] <jazzzx> ikonia said you eat The little balls of shit
<ikonia> where was this ?
<Kartagis> pvt
<ikonia> he's gone as he's just messaged me something similar
<Kartagis> k, thanks
<popey> why does !list mention me when I pipe to someone else?
<ikonia> !list | popey
<ubottu> popey: ikonia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> thats odd
<IdleOne> !list
<ubottu> IdleOne: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IdleOne> probably because list is 99.9% of the time used by the person searching for warez
<ikonia> I can't see how thats done within the factoid though
<Pici> !+list
<ubottu> <reply>$who: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg $nick !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg $nick !alis ».
<ikonia> ahh the $who
<ikonia> that doesn't show up in the factoid webpage
 * Pici shrugs
<phunyguy> I think the initial reason for !list was for the folks coming into the channel and typing !list looking for warez.  The only way to have it highlight them is to include the person typing the command.
<phunyguy> (if that wasn't known by now anyway... just helping)
<IdleOne> !cookie | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<phunyguy> \o/
 * IdleOne giggles
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-04
<upbaz> +
<upbaz> i know why up time is down time sometimes, cause, some time its up/baz, the other time baz/up, lolo
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazup> !ops >please ban trash
<bazup> !ops > mist
<bazup> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> bazup called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<bazup> retarded
<dax> kek
<Flannel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-April/001849.html
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, k1l said: !mutt is a small but very powerful text-based mail client for Unix operating systems. For more Informations on how to setup see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mutt
<k1l> !mutt is a small but very powerful text-based mail client for Unix operating systems. For more Informations on how to setup see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mutt
<ubottu> I'll remember that, k1l
<k1l> ubuntu, what a noob distro. doesnt even have a mutt factoid ;p
<Pici> really? I thought we did.
<bazhang> !mutt
<ubottu> mutt is a small but very powerful text-based mail client for Unix operating systems. For more Informations on how to setup see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mutt
<bazhang> yeah we do
<elky> Pici: how's it feel to be free? :P
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-05
<hggdh> Phanes: hello, anything new we can do for you?
<Phanes> Yes please remove the ban on my user.  I was a little harsh the other day -- sorry about that.  It's been a rough patch here.  I was going through my logs and realized I've been kind of short fused with you guys.  Won't be able to go through your 'appeal' process you guys use to publicly ostricize people on record, but I'm happy to admit here I was kind of rough multiple times there after reviewing the logs.
<Phanes> If not, that's fine, I've still got proxies and can get support, but, mostly, sorry.
<Phanes> I've had something on my mind.
<hggdh> Phanes: you have been harsh, and abusive, with many different ops here (myself included). Nevertheless. Have you read and understood the rules on the #ubuntu namespace?
<Phanes> As you can see I've not had that issue in #xubuntu as I am not banned there and have gotten along quite well there.
<Phanes> I've seen them -- I think the real issue there was that I was losing my temper and being kind of a dick there more than that any rules were being violated.  It's not really in the right spirit.  I come from some harsher environments and am well aware of it.
<Phanes> I am the guy that usually calls that behaviour out in those environments -- but this time it was me I think.  I disagree with the operator's approach but can't really complain if I handled it like that.
<hggdh> Phanes: the whole thing is "being kind of a dick" is not acceptable. But.
<hggdh> Phanes: do you realise that if we unban you, and we end up with another episode, unbanning will be much more difficult?
<hggdh> in other words: this is, almost, your last chance.
<hggdh> Phanes: do you agree in following the rules for using the #ubuntu (and others) channels?
<Phanes> In all fairness we're talking about which window i ask questions in, but yes I understand.  I don't want any bad blood there.  Been stressed out a bit. I do.
<Phanes> ive also apologized to ikonia
<Phanes> (while i would certainly like to discuss his systems perspective on kernel compilation in more civil terms a bit more)
<hggdh> Phanes: OK. You have been unbanned from #ubuntu. Please do behave.
<Phanes> rock on, thanks
<Yehai> bazhang: piece of shit faggot land
<k1l_> bazhang: my fan knows more words :)
<Pici> interesting, mutt just released a new version
<Pici> elky: mostly the same so far...
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (estudiante)
<Yehai> piece of shit bazhang faggot land
<Yehai> piece of shit bazhang faggot land
<Yehai> piece of shit bazhang faggot land
<Yehai> piece of shit bazhang faggot land
<Yehai> piece of shit bazhang faggot land
<Yehai> ikonia: Pici
<dax> Yehai: you're not very good at this are you
<dax> like, what's the deal here? you're going for the uninventive spammy angle? not very sophisticated
<dax> i continue to be the best at catalyzing in this channel
<elky> hallo i would like to complain about abooose
<dax> no
<Flannel> elky: a moose?
<dax> you can get unbanned when i have a tree
<dax> and/or you remember how to unban yourself
<dax> not joking stop giggling
<dax> and a deer
<dax> a tree and a deer
<elky> petty
<dax> yep
<dax> go complain in club about censorship, i dare you
<elky> no need, you just did it for me
<Flannel> Aha.
<Flannel> Oops
<dax> ps it's entirely possible i will never get a tree thanks to https nonsense
<dax> i got a something but it was not a tree
<dax> ok now it is kind of a tree
<dax> elky: please read our !guidelines and then i will let you back in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> Yes i read them i read very fast i promise
<k1l> <rcmaehl> Will #Ubuntu give support for Bash On Windows since it's the ubuntu kernel?
<k1l> good point
<IdleOne> If/when it goes live and an official flavor.
<IdleOne> Probably end up setting up another channel for it at some point
<wxl> I'd also add that since the two systems (Windows, bash) are separate, more or less, we can probably handle it :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-06
<elky> the fun part as usual will be the lag between it getting released and the demand for support hitting, and any of the helpers knowing more than the people they're trying to help.
<Yehai> piece of shit, faggot land, suck my dick
<Yehai> piece of shit, faggot land, suck my dick
<Yehai> piece of shit, faggot land, suck my dick
<Yehai> piece of shit, faggot land, suck my dick
<Yehai> piece of shit, faggot land, suck my dick
<ubottu> wafflejock called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<popey> 00:09 <+k1l> <rcmaehl> Will #Ubuntu give support for Bash On Windows since it's the ubuntu kernel?
<popey> it isn't (the Ubuntu kernel)
<popey> There's no Linux in it, but I kinda get what they're asking
<k1l> yeah, its more like GNU/Windows. But we will have people asking for/about it.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, lordievader said: ubottu: Lies, this channel is not large!
<k1l> now i know why that nick and attitude did sound so familiar, he already made drama and was warned  on 2016-03-10
<bazhang> I thought that was darthanubis or some such
<Pici> imo, it should be a new channel for bash on windows since it really doesn't fit in with our current focus.
<Pici> theres also #bash for actual bash questions.. and we should probably communicate with them where we want questions about BoW to go.
<bazhang> yeah not darthanubis, darthsomethingelse
<k1l> i guess that will bring a new round of people to #ubuntu. like the 3d cube desktop did, maybe
<Pici> except most of us won't be equipped to discuss windows things.
<ikonia> I suspect #bash won't pick up the questions
<Pici> unless they are about programming in bash itself.
<Pici> sorry if I wasn't clear with that
<popey> It's not really bash though, it's 309465
<popey> bigger than that
<popey> oh, well done me, pressing my 2fa device while typing :)
<bazhang> thas some kind of bash-leet
<popey> maybe we need #ubuntu-for-Windows ?
 * k1l tried to translate that from 1337speak :)
<bazhang> how about #unity-this-time-its-different
<popey> once it's out for public use and more stable (less beta) maybe we could support in #ubuntu
<Pici> bazhang: #unity-this-time-its-personal
<popey> because the image it deploys is the same ubuntu root filesystem you get on ubuntu cloud / server
<bazhang> bwhaha
<bazhang> #unity2:electric-bash-yolo
<Yehai> piece of shit, faggot, suck my dick
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-07
<Jordan_U> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<Jordan_U> !no ubuwin is <reply> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jordan_U said: !no ubuwin is <reply> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<Jordan_U> !no ubuwin is <reply> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<dax> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<dax> !ubuwin =~ s/has not yet been released/is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Jordan_U> I did a successfull @login in PM before my second attempt, so I don't know why it failed. Maybe because it was a "duplicate" request and thus ignored?
<dax> yeah, it gets prissy about duplicate requests
<dax> we really need to figure out what to do about Ubuntu for Windows long-term.
<dax> i don't think #ubuntu is a good idea. i like popey's #ubuntu-for-windows idea. i do not particularly like the complete lack of useful replies to it.
<Jordan_U> I think how good of an idea it is to support in #ubuntu might depend on how good the implementation is. Right now, definitely not: Only allows root user, no DRI even though you can get X to work running the server as a Windows app, and numerous other subtle bugs due to things like differences between linux processes/threads and the windows threads used to implement them that end up giving errors messa
<Jordan_U> ges and results that can't be easily recognised as Windows specific.
<Jordan_U> I don't expect that to change enough before it's officially "released" as non-beta, so maybe it should be uncontroversial to have #ubuntu-for-windows at the start and only allow discussion in #ubuntu once the vast majority of problems in #ubuntu-for-windows are clearly not Windows specific (if that ever happens).
<dax> what's it actually officially called
<Jordan_U> dax: Multiple things as far as I can tell, including "bash on Ubuntu on Windows" "Windows services for Linux" and "lsx".
<dax> the middle one seems to be the name of the bit of the Windows kernel that supports it, which presumably is outside of our area of things
<Jordan_U> dax: Indeed.
<dax> i've seen "Ubuntu on Windows" a few times but mostly in the context of it, like, literally being Ubuntu on Windows
<dax> see this is why it's absurd that there's a community called Ubuntu that produces a distro called Ubuntu and is attached to a company that makes other products and also calls them Ubuntu (sometimes with extra words)
<dax> anyway
<dax> #ubuntu-on-windows i guess
<Jordan_U> And I think focusing on "bash" is a little silly, but it does appear to be what they're doing: https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/04/06/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-14316/ "Run native Bash on Ubuntu on Windows".
<dax> well i mean it's Windows, it's silly out of the box
<dax> screw it, I'm registering #ubuntu-on-windows, registering #ubuntu-for-windows, +if'ing the latter to the former, and flagging the IRCC as founder on both
<Jordan_U> Cool.
<dax> if anyone wants ops there, let me know. ubuntu/member/* and freenode/staff/* have it already
<elky> +1 to the separate channels. even without the oddities it's goign to have, it'll turn #ubuntu into a windows support channel within approxmately .3 of a second.
<Jordan_U> Is giving all Ubuntu members ops access in a channel common? That seems a little too broad a class of people to trust.
<elky> it works for -release-party
<dax> Jordan_U: #ubuntu-irc, #ubuntu-unregged, etc. I'll probably remove it if it gets an actual ops team
<dax> just don't wanna throw it out there and then go to sleep
<dax> correction: if it gets an actual ops team, one of them can have +F and figure out ubuntu member flags
 * dax wanders off
<Pici> <akira_> reisio
<Pici> <reisio> akira_: KANEDAAAA
<Pici> :)
<k1l> had today again pm spam from smart_girl [~amelia@189.84.244.177], was there last weeks with pm spam as _crazy_girl [~crazy@189.84.244.177]
<Myrtti> noted, gotten rid of
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-08
<dax> !btrfs =~ s/currently marked as experimental/not recommended by default/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<k1l> "and is completely safe to use" while speaking about Filesystems :/
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (crt)
<bazhang> round two
<bazhang> DomeMaster> you can reduce the power of root
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (GamesbydoTV)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-09
<Myrtti> just occurred to me that iirc ubuntulog_ is irssi. If the infra at canonical plan to upgrade it/them to newer version, I hope they've noticed the sasl auth has changed
<Unit193> You sure it uses SASL?  And it is 0.8.15, so don't think you have to worry too much about upgrades.
<Myrtti> well isn't latest lts with .15 still? so if they're doing full upgrade come June, I'd hope they'd get .1o
<Myrtti> 19
<Myrtti> and one certainly would hope they do use sasl
<Myrtti> because that would be smart
<Myrtti> June, or whenever lts's are recommended to be updated to the .1 release
<Unit193> Mmm, forgot yes it is.  Thought 16 was in 14.04.
<Myrtti> only reason I know it's not is because I've not kept my vm as lts for that particular reason
<Unit193> Backporting a package is easy enough.  And could poke them in #canonical-sysadmin, not sure how far you'd get though.
<Myrtti> Yeah, it's not that urgent yet. Just thought I'd say it out loud so I don't need to trust my memory on not forgetting this by breakfast
<syko> hello
<syko> ?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-10
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu procyon_ember Refusing to give their end goal. Claims to (and may really) not understand what an end goal is or why their refusal to state one waisted the channel's time. Was warned that if it became a pattern they might be removed from the channel.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> crikey
<bazhang> we need #ubuntu-github in addition to all the bash/clang/bsd on windows channels
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<bazhang> syth seems to be alteregoa
<bazhang> the fnordistus guy
<bazhang> chuckzz is all over the place
<bazhang> first its some modprobe for acpi, then an instant later ubuntu server is fresh installed
<c0mrade> hehe
<c0mrade> Anyone interested in free hosting? I've got a server at home and I provide full root access. You choose the OS of your flavor and install it on VMware running on my server...I give up to 3GB of RAM, 200GB of HDD an a vCPU.
<ikonia> c0mrade: no thanks
<c0mrade> Okay
<ikonia> c0mrade: you may want to stop spamming that on every channel you join
<ikonia> it doesn't appear to be being well recieved
<ikonia> c0mrade: is there a reason you joined ths channel (#ubuntu-ops)
<k1l_> @comment 50655
<ubottu> Jul 29 2012 09:05 LjL: Bantracker shows too much of a history of this guy to ignore it
<k1l_> seems like that forward is still in place and there was again too much history inbetween to remove it
<k1l_> <_3by8> Has anyone had any success installing Rails on the new Windows Subsystem for Linux?
<k1l_> it begins :)
<k1l_> where was that GNU/kWindows channel now? :)
<Jordan_U> k1l_: #ubuntu-on-windows
<k1l_> thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<IdleOne> We could use a factoid directing people there
<IdleOne> maybe?
<Jordan_U> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<k1l_> !ubuwin
<Flannel> !windoze
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<Flannel> Oh wait
<Flannel> #ubuntu-on-win doesn't exist?
<Jordan_U> I think we were waiting on changing the ubuwin factoid until #ubuntu-on-windows became more "official", though I don't know what that would entail. Maybe we should just do it.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: #ubuntu-on-winDOWS
<Flannel> I can't read, apparently.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Thanks
<IdleOne> !no Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu. For discussion, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ubottu> I know nothing about canonical and microsoft have announced that windows 10 will be able to run ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. this functionality yet, IdleOne
<Flannel> I got it
<IdleOne> !no ubuwin is <reply>Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not currently supported in #ubuntu. For discussion, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Flannel> !ubuwin =~ /currently //
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !ubuwin =~ /discussion,/discussion and support,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<IdleOne> better
<Flannel> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<IdleOne> :)
<Flannel> Only thoughts are getting rid of the future perfect stuff.
<Jordan_U> Yes, now it's decidedly present and imperfect ;)
<IdleOne> We could probably use a couple more ops to idle in there also
<k1l_> and people who actually know about it to support it.
<Flannel> and a pony
<IdleOne> ooo ponies
<ikonia> dax had some interest in it
<Flannel> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> Should add COME BACK 1 YEAR
<Flannel> Haha
<jonathan_zz> so this Ikonia person is abusing his/her channel ops. Being an ass to people and when someone complains, that person is kicked out of the channel.
<jonathan_zz> nothing more than a tyrant.
<jonathan_zz> and someone abusing their power to win an argument.
<jonathan_zz> being a moderator, but getting person about the advice that is given.
<jonathan_zz> personal*.
<jonathan_zz> as such, mixing user role and moderator role, and abusing moderator role to win arguments being executed as a user.
<ikonia> jonathan_zz: lets be real shall we
<ikonia> a user asked a question to the channel looking for opinions and advice
<jonathan_zz> what, the person with the stick is saying let's get real?
<ikonia> I gave my opinion and advice, gave some detail and said he was free to ignore it
<ikonia> you joined in being rude
<jonathan_zz> no you did not.
<ikonia> you persisted to be rude and called me names
<ikonia> you where removed and redirected here - now you're blaming it on winning an argument
<jonathan_zz> you are being a downright horrible person to that other person.
<jonathan_zz> you are not letting that person be
<ikonia> letting him be ?
<ikonia> he's ASKING for advice and opinions
<jonathan_zz> and you are interfering with her opinion or answers to such an extent that you are saying "no, do a proper job"
<jonathan_zz> he is not asking for meddling
<jonathan_zz> he is not asking for commands
<ikonia> he is ASKING will something work
<ikonia> and do you think it's a good idea
<jonathan_zz> and you did not answer that question
<jonathan_zz> you started giving orders
<ikonia> I answered in detail
<jonathan_zz> no
<jonathan_zz> that person was doing his best to ignore your assaults.
<ikonia> are you even reading the channel ? or just trying to cause a drama ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about ???
<jonathan_zz> well you stop making any kind of disagreement about personal character?
<jonathan_zz> will*
<ikonia> your personal characeter ??? I've not mentioned it
<jonathan_zz> you are really the least suited to being a moderator of anyone I have ever seen, you know that?
<ikonia> oh, now you've changed to this
<jonathan_zz> when a person asks for advice
<jonathan_zz> it is take it or leave it
<jonathan_zz> you were not content with that
<ikonia> what are you talking about ??
<jonathan_zz> that person indicated several times wanting to go through with the thing
<ikonia> you seem to be making up things
<jonathan_zz> and you kept trying to dissuade him
<ikonia> jonathan_zz: he is asking for opinions and problems
<ikonia> I gave him opinion and details of problems
<IdleOne> I read the entire conversation between ikonia and mtek and I don't see where ikonia is forcing anyone to do anything. I do see you meddling and being rude.
<jonathan_zz> anyone here can read what was going on there, and you are apparently too thick to realize what you are doing.
<ikonia> and said he can continue to go on with it
<jonathan_zz> yes of course another mod supporting the mod right?
<ikonia> and now we go back to the name calling
<ikonia> I can only assume this is some troll attempt, so I'm going to leave it there
<jonathan_zz> and what do you think you do
<IdleOne> jonathan_zz: why don't you stop being an ass
<jonathan_zz> using your channel ops after even 2 minutes
<jonathan_zz> me?
<IdleOne> yes
<jonathan_zz> what do you think you are being right now?
<jonathan_zz> a friendly person?
<ikonia> jonathan_zz: for the record - I used my ops to remove you and redirect you here as you started name calling
<ikonia> no other reason
<IdleOne> jonathan_zz: why should I be friendly to you if you call me names?
<jonathan_zz> and why do you think I called you that?
<ikonia> good night
<jonathan_zz> I meant right from the start mister IdleOne person.
<jonathan_zz> oh and I did not call you any names.
<jonathan_zz> that message after you joined was directed at Ikonia
<IdleOne> me, ikonia, any other op. Why should any of us be nice to you after you insult us?
<jonathan_zz> so you feel I should watch my step and walk on my toes in case in case any one person being an ass to someone else might be a channel op?
<IdleOne> I think you should stop calling people names op or not
<jonathan_zz> if you cannot see the issue with Ikonia's behaviour, there is something wrong with you.
<jonathan_zz> that was the most unpleasant way to give an answer to anyone.
<IdleOne> So yes you should always be on your toes when in any ubuntu channel
<jonathan_zz> I refuse anyway, I will not live my life by your standards.
<IdleOne> fine
<jonathan_zz> and what you say here is terrorism.
<IdleOne> you may go and the problem is solved
<IdleOne> have a good day.
<jonathan_zz> you have no interest in being fair.
<jonathan_zz> the moderator is right anyway, isn't she.
<jonathan_zz> the way she responded to that person was downright abusive -- you could call it that.
<IdleOne> well the way you called ikonia an ass was also abusive
<jonathan_zz> when someone objects, she insists that she has every right to treat anyone whatever way she likes
<jonathan_zz> Oh don't go and turn the situation around now.
<jonathan_zz> if someone is being an ass, I have the right to call her out on that.
<jonathan_zz> she came first
<jonathan_zz> she began this whole thing.
<IdleOne> not turning it around. I am saying that if you believe the op was abusive it does not allow you to be abusive
<k1l_> <jonathan_zz> if someone is being an ass, I have the right to call her out on that.  <<<< wrong.
<jonathan_zz> that's the only way to make things clear to people.
<k1l_> you never get the right to call names.
<jonathan_zz> yeah that's what you think, but you don't decide life.
<jonathan_zz> wrong.
<IdleOne> ok I'll make it clear to you. YOU have no right to be abusive in MY community.
<jonathan_zz> not doing that means you have lost anyway.
<k1l_> if you would have read the guidelines you would have known to call an op in the case you see users missbehaving.
<ikonia> jonathan_zz: I've now muted you in this channel so that you can stop talking
<k1l_> but you have no right to be abusive.
<ikonia> you need to read the IRC guidelines for ubuntu - I'll give you a link in am oment
<ikonia> you've just spewing nonense with some sort of odd attempt to cause a problem, I don't know why, and to be honest, I don't care why, but enough now
<ikonia> please read the rules in the link I'll give you in a minute, the rules of IRC are the not the rules of real life
<ikonia> so don't bother trying to compare them
<ikonia> once you've read them, you can rejoin this channel (#ubuntu-ops) and we'll discuss your problem properly
<ikonia> !guidelines | jonathan_zz
<ubottu> jonathan_zz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> jonathan_zz: please read them and we'll discuss it when you have read
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-03
<k1l> Dreaman> k1l  kak e nervaka :)
<k1l> why is he still poking at me
<k1l> we had a "ivan" with similar behavior and evading bans before.
<k1l> <Delvien> rek google the error
<k1l> not the first time, and not the first time he got told that we dont do this in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-04
<ubottu> blackflow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-05
<bazhang> why does the torrents factoid refer to the 9 month support one
<bazhang> that doesnt make much sense
<bazhang> make the LTS the standard, then add a mention, 'others can be found at'
<Pici> bleh
<Pici> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<Pici> I never learned how to use unity anyway.
<genii> I wonder if this means they will also make Mir abandonware and finally accept Wayland
<Unit193> If Unity8 is fully scrapped, that's the only user.
<popey> I don't think that's clear yet.
<ikonia> thats an interesting read
<ikonia> interesting that snaps are suggested as a target for IOT rather than general use (maybe thats just wording)
 * nicomachus places offering
<nicomachus> Oh, Mighty Overlords,
<nicomachus> I come before you seeking assistance in the great land of #ubuntu
<nicomachus> the news of Mark Shuttleworth getting a brain and ditching mir has resulted in a LOT of off-topic ness and other shenanigans
<nicomachus> I beg for oversight!
<genii> heh
<nicomachus> I told you I would do this
<ikonia> everything ok ?
<nicomachus> unity fanboys on suicide watch
<nicomachus> mostly just lots of off-topic stuff in #ubuntu. on the level spam
<nicomachus> and apparently not allowing people to say 'wtf' is a warcrime or something
<genii> ...
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu jupaname spamming again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> wxl: There's also the option of announcing something in here about it
<wxl> yeah i know
<wxl> i'll send emails and point at them here
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-06
<k1l> oooooooooooo is niggard
<k1l> @comment 75930
<ubottu> Mar 30 2017 08:50 ikonia: niggard!~uzer@unaffiliated/niggard
<ubottu> Mar 30 2017 09:36 ikonia: requested multiple times to stop swearing and be polite while talking to people, kept trying to push the limit with freaking bull excriment and freak you - this was not polite, so banned, when explained that he needed to be polite and there was no need for the random outbursts he turned to using racist homophobic comments, fag, nigger dick sucker, etc etc
<ubottu> Mar 30 2017 09:37 ikonia: additional info, freebsd channel user blackflow dropped me a note 10 minutes later to say niggard is a known troll from the freebsd community now banned, and moved onto trolling ubuntu after his ban
<ikonia> k1l_: how do you know ooooooooo is niggard ?
<k1l_> same attitude, same ident, new account registered the moment niggard got banned in #u
<ikonia> oh really, on the same day
<k1l_> Registered : Mar 30 09:15:59 2017 (1w 0d 1h ago)
<k1l_> <oooooooooooo> I came with popcorn, did you already discuss the news about Ubuntu switching to GNOME and stopping the development of Unity 8 and Ubuntu Phone?
<bazhang> LinuxAdventure_>
<bazhang> seems to be getting way ot
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-07
<ubottu> ikevin called the ops in #ubuntu (pc22)
<k1l_> <Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24334519/  k1l_ big proble with unsteable ubuntu :)     from #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> he is still poking at me
<k1l_> but since we seem to have the "what stays in the channel happens in the channel" rule i am not allowed to ban him because of his 20 ban evasions the last days in #u. so i will just ignore is harassment
<ikonia> I'm going to talk to him now and make it clear (and then log in the previous bans with a record) to stop trying to pick you out for complaint about ubuntu
<ikonia> ask the channel - not you
<ikonia> as I'm getting tired of it too, his intention is not to get help but to highlight you and gripe
<k1l_> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> I'll log the detail in BT
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-08
<k1l> again dreaman poking me in #u evading bans: <mrete> k1l: :) why thing i not in chanels
<k1l> <funny> k1l {}
<k1l> dreaman again
<k1l> <silen> k1l manjaro or arch migrate lame
<k1l> <levak> k1l manjaro is good idea
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-09
<k1l_> <Dreaman> whats up :)
<k1l_> he starts again in pm. i will try to ignore it again
<k1l_> <glupaci> k1l and ikonia hi lames
<k1l_> dreaman again ban evading with proxies
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kerneloptimizer said: ubottu: Why is there no reason to recompile the kernel to optimize it for better performance?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-04
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-05
<TJ-> I think we have a troll BugzBunny, in #ubuntu, creating noise whilst trying to do a support session, could someone ask them to quieten down?
<Flannel> TJ-: I'll read the scrollback and jump in, yeah.
<TJ-> thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-07
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !usn is Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<tomreyn> ^ https://www.ubuntu.com/usn is 404
<tomreyn> ...in response to bottu telling me: <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<tomreyn> *ubottu
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #lubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-08
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (asy33)
<tomreyn> could soeone remove the python bot off #ubuntu, please?
<tomreyn> ~[a-z]+[0-9]+@*.dynamic.ktkru.ru
<tomreyn> it's been spamming special character for more than an hour now
<Flannel> It's likely mojibake.  It's only a single IP, not even a range, and I'm not sure it's a bot.  But I'm watching.
<tomreyn> (feel free to kick me here anytime)
<tomreyn> oh ok, i didnt realize, just that it says 'python' seems bot-like
<tomreyn> maybe a broken machine translator
<Flannel> Eh, could just be a python client.  I agree that it's weird, but all of pidgin is "purple" by default, etc.  So weird stuff happens.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-01
<EriC^^> staxxx is trolling
<EriC^^> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-02
<nils_> hey, can you put up some info about the mirror slowness / issues in the topic for #ubuntu? The question comes up about every minute.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !rt is <reply> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowllatency
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<hggdh> !lowlatency
<ubottu> lowlatency is a special linux kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some A/V systems.
<hggdh> !no lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !no rt is <reply> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowllatency
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<ubottu> jubo2 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<valorie> all calmed down now
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-04
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-installer is <reply> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-06
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (RedSec)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-07
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (mIk3_08 returning troll see #ubuntu-discuss)
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-30
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops... We have  Nyle back in main, with his tantrum. Can someone please help?
<pragmaticenigma> Pici, hggdh, dax, DalekSec, ikonia ... anyone? #ubuntu could really use your help right now
<pragmaticenigma> phunyguy: thank you very much! have a wonderful day
<phunyguy> o/
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-31
<dax> @comment 79853 evading ban 77462, which was set in 2017 for behavior he's still doing regularly
<ubottu> Comment added.
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Blade
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-02
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> @comment 79857 /me YOU CANT BAN MY ACCOUNT $a:independent OP daX!!@#$ I DEFY YOU! IT'S NEAR IMPOSSIBLE, 3d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79857 will be removed after 3 days.
<genii> Well, I'm not asleep now. Forgot I had the volume cranked, that !ops call jarred me awake
<pragmaticenigma> dax: not so much like bad behavior... just mood swings and rage quit... not really worth the effort
<dax> pragmaticenigma: yeah, i'm gonna leave for now
<dax> leave it*
<dax> not impressed by their parting language at all, but not worth banning over unless it persists
<el> people are generally quite a bit grumpier in general right now. consider the human, etc
<pragmaticenigma> They're fairly new, they usually go on tangents and stories, then get upset if anyone asks them to please stop
<pragmaticenigma> Quite an interesting conversation for them on https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/03/28/%23ubuntu.html
<el> i don't see that for them in #ubuntu. i'd rather not make a culture of targetting people based on behaviour elsewhere on the network unless it's very serious infractions
<el> by which i mean actual threatening behaviour, doxxing, etc
<dax> they've been in #ubuntu twice that I can see. today, and the time pragmaticenigma just linked
<dax> probably a majority chance they're not gonna be back, since they seem a bit unhappy lol
<pragmaticenigma> Just impatient, and possibly a little lonely
<dax> el: could always +b $a:Mercster$#ubuntu-ops I guess. Thoughts?
<dax> i'm pretty neutral on the idea
<pragmaticenigma> I'm happy to just keep a mental note and if they become too much for us to handle in #u I'll send the issue this way
<pragmaticenigma> been having decent success at finding creative ways of inviting them to -offtopic where it seems to keep the peace
<pragmaticenigma> them => others like them
<el> i'm honestly very uncomfortable about the idea that we're being that snappy at people for what is generally just people being non-succinct because thee're not professional question askers
<dax> i'm mainly bothered by the f****t usage
<dax> the rest of it is just generic irritated #ubuntu user
<el> i would have appreciated a more PC insult yeah
<el> but confusion and frustration makes people bad at asking the things they need
<pragmaticenigma> I mostly take issue when an attempt at non confrontational redirection or correction leads to a tantrum of vulgarities and insults
<dax> pragmaticenigma: I think for now let's see if they come back and how they behave if they do.
<pragmaticenigma> sounds good... take care everyone, stay safe, and hopefully good health
<dax> If they don't, great, problem solved. If they do and act up again, things will hopefully be a bit more clearcut
<dax> You too, thanks :)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-04
<Ubuntu_User420> i was wondering whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
